# August thread! (68 Testers 19 BFP's 1 Angel)



## Lost7

.


----------



## Ganton

I'm in. AF arrived last night for me. I'm expecting to ovulate around 12th august and then try to wait until AF is late to test, so testing on 27th august.


----------



## NavyLadybug

I suppose add me in since I don't really know whats going on with me right now. If I went with a median date I'd be testing about Aug 27th but that's likely to change.


----------



## gina236

I'm in! FF says I will O the 8th so I'll try to hold out to test the 22nd. (Haha like that will happen! :) )Once AF comes in full swing that might change (only spotting right now)


----------



## Lost7

*Ganton:* Sorry about AF hun. FX we get our BFP's this cycle! <3 I'll add you for testing 27th Aug! <3

*NavyLadyBug*: :wave: Hello again :) I'll add you down to test also as 27th August, FX this is your month! <3

*gina236:* :wave: Hello again :) I'll add you down for testing 22nd Aug, let me know if this changes. FX you get your :bfp: this cycle! <3


----------



## Heatherga2015

first testing on August 1st and then every day after that :haha::haha:


----------



## Lost7

:wave: Welcome Heather! :D Best of luck enduring these two weeks! <3 Sending lots of baby dust :dust:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Good afternoon! CD1 and testing in August sometime! Once I have an ovulation day on FF I can give a testing date. Xx


----------



## Lost7

Good luck sweetie! Out at minute, will add you when I get back in Hun. Lots of :dust: for your :bfp: this month!


----------



## mommyxofxone

don't want to loose this link in case af arrives on thursday.


----------



## Lost7

mommyxofxone said:


> don't want to loose this link in case af arrives on thursday.

I thought you'd already got a :bfp: I might be getting confused! Wishing you every luck and fingers crossed that awful :witch: stays away for you! :flower:


----------



## fairyy

Add me hun. Started to spot. AF will be here by evening. So cd1 for me. I don't know my ovulation or testing date yet. I will let you know once I get closer to "O".


----------



## Lost7

fairyy said:


> Add me hun. Started to spot. AF will be here by evening. So cd1 for me. I don't know my ovulation or testing date yet. I will let you know once I get closer to "O".

I just read on the waiting to ovulate thread, :cry: I am so sorry hun. I really am. I have a feeling I'll be joining you, probably tonight! 
I'll be adding you, feeling really emotional about your :witch: :cry:


----------



## Flueky88

Can I join ladies? I don't really know when I'll test, I'm waiting to O and have been off birth control for 3 months now and my cycles have been crazy. Not sure I have even ovulated since stopping. Praying I ovulate again soon


----------



## Lost7

:wave: Welcome Flueky88!
Of course you can join! 

I highly recommend you start temping (download FertilityFriend) and sign up for free. Buy a BBT thermometer (make sure it has digits like 36.78 or 4 digits in F).
Also, definitely buy OPK's (Ovulation Prediction Kits). Whilst a positive OPK is not a 100% fact you've ovulated, 'crosshairs' on FF will confirm ovulation has happened.

Wishing you the best of luck, will add you now! <3


----------



## Flueky88

Hello, lost I have seen you in some different threads and I hope you get your bfp soon!

I've considered temping but I feel at this moment it'll be too much stress. I may buy one when/if AF shows and start next cycle. I bought IC opks. I started testing cycle day 10 and they have been getting darker. Today is cycle day 20 so hopefully not much longer. Thank you for adding me :)


----------



## Lost7

Got you! Yes, temping does cause some stress. The main one being to adjust or to not adjust? Some people love the online BBT adjusters - some claim they're not accurate and just discard numerous days of temps because they woke either too early, or too late. 

Wishing you ovulate soon hun! When they start to darken it's best to use them at least twice a day, some women's surge (mine included) can only last a few hours, so it'll be easy enough to miss. My surge typically lasts around 4-5 hours, this cycle I believe it lasted something like 24 hours! :shock: With my last :bfp: I surged for 5 LONG days - probably why it ended in :bfp: Unfortunately I lost the baby just before my 30th Birthday though, only days after finding out I was pregnant. :cry: My 8th miscarriage. :(

Wishing you lots of baby dust. :dust:


----------



## Flueky88

That is just so harsh lost! I couldn't imagine the pains. I may try that. My job makes it hard to pee. I'm on the road so it's usually gas station bathrooms, yuck. I honestly usually hold til I get home. &#128524;
Which is usually between 4-6. That is a short surge and a 5 day one wow!

I suppose I should get back to cleaning house (as much as I don't want to, feeling lazy)


----------



## Lost7

Aww bless you. I'm cooking a roast tonight so just waiting for it to all cook itself :lol:


----------



## Flueky88

Sounds yummy. I'll be grilling steaks later with salad and I think some mashed potatoes with peppers. Hubby likes to put the potatoes in pepper like a stuffed pepper (I like it too actually). I peed without using a cup. So I guess I'll test around 5-6.


----------



## Lost7

Oh yummy. Sounds lovely. Good luck testing :)


----------



## coolbabe843

I guess I will join, I am currently in the TWW, due for af around 2nd-5th. Will test Aug 1st! If I hold out that long. I bought some IC's that measure 10miu


----------



## Lost7

Cool luck with testing coolbabe! I can never hold out long either! :lol:
:dust:


----------



## Autumn leaves

Please add me for 15th :)


----------



## Flueky88

Opk still about the same as Thursday. A bit disappointed but I'll be okay.


----------



## MissMcCoy

I'm testing August 13th


----------



## Smille24

:wave: I'm joining too. I'm on cd 3 of cycle #7. I'm due to ovulate between the 10th-12th. Our anniversary is the 10th so hopefully it will happen the 11th. We're going for a more relaxed approach this month. I probably won't test until the 28th if af is late. I'm praying it happens, I'm emotionally drained.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Lost7 said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> don't want to loose this link in case af arrives on thursday.
> 
> I thought you'd already got a :bfp: I might be getting confused! Wishing you every luck and fingers crossed that awful :witch: stays away for you! :flower:Click to expand...

oh no definitely not me lol. i wish. but not me. :( 



fairyy said:


> Add me hun. Started to spot. AF will be here by evening. So cd1 for me. I don't know my ovulation or testing date yet. I will let you know once I get closer to "O".

oh hun i'm so sorry. :(


anyone know about lots of extra cm in the tww? i can't remember if it's normal or not? because i don't remember this part when i wasn't ttc. i even found what looked similar to ewcm. all clear, just... weird.


----------



## Flueky88

That's a good sign mommyofone! FX for you.

Welcome smille24 and missmccoy.

:dust: To us all :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

my back is now completely covered in pimples too! omg! that's not normal!


----------



## Lost7

*Autumn leaves* - :wave: Hello there! Adding you for the 15th August :) Good luck testing, :dust:

*Flueky88* - It'll come, hopefully soon hun. Try to stay positive! :hugs:

*MissMcCoy* - :wave: Hello! I'll add you for 13th! Good luck! :dust:

*Smille24* - Hello! :wave: Good luck this cycle my lovely. <3 Awww, a great anniversary present (albeit late) would be a great :bfp: Lots of :dust: for you! I'll add you for 28th, but if you bring it forward, let me know hehe! :lol:

*mommyxofxone* - :wave: Sorry hun! I must have got confused, lol. Extra CM is definitely a good sign in the two week wait! FX for you! Have I added your testing date? :oops:


As for me lovelies, I am off to the doctors this afternoon to see what she says! Hopefully I'll get some answers! <3


----------



## everything

Count me in, af is just about to arrive (is scheduled for Wednesday) so I should be testing around the 29th and it my first cycle using Femara =)


----------



## Lost7

:wave: Welcome! :) I'll add you now hun. FX :witch: stays away for you! :dust:


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'm in! AF is due 10th August I think, it's my 4th cycle off bcp, 1st using OPKs and no smiley face yet so I hope I O soon (currently CD13 of a 26 day cycle).

We're away with the in laws from 8th -15th ... So I'll probably either test before we go or after we get back!


----------



## Flueky88

GL with your appt, lost.

I got my solid smiley on CB advanced digital opk. I'm feeling ecstatic! I never got a solid smiley last month!


----------



## mommyxofxone

was gonna wait to see if i get anything this cycle before giving a date. Cause technically i should know by the last day of july, the first of august. i just tested today and of course bfn. i won't know my official test date in august until i O again. which i'm fully expecting to have to move onto the next cycle



https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=885501&amp;d=1437993782


----------



## Flueky88

I'm going to plan to be patient with testing. I plan to test August 15th unless AF arrives. 

Mommyxofxone it is still very early. Don't give up yet :)


----------



## Domara

Nurse told me if no AF by Aug. 3rd then I should come in for bloods. AF is Due the end of the week, not sure if I belong here or in July's tester group?


----------



## MissMcCoy

Thanks for the add lost. Good luck with the doctor. 

Best of luck everyone. August is a lucky month.


----------



## Heatherga2015

impatiently waiting to test!! had lots of creamy cm, and now my vajayjay seems swollen on the inside (NO pain), and just a small amount of creamy/sticky cm....my stuff feels different on the inside, and my right ovary has been paining me a touch, i am 5 dpo.


----------



## Lost7

AngelofTroy - :wave: Welcome hun! Really hope you ovulate soon hun! Let me know when you do O and when you plan to test and I'll update you! Best of luck this cycle hun! :dust:

mommyxofxone - Don't give up hope yet. I do see a shadow of a line on that test, you're not out yet - keep the faith! :hugs:

Flueky88 - I really wish I had your willpower when it comes to testing! :dust:

Domara - :wave: Welcome hun! I'll add you anyway hun, when is your :witch: due? I'll put you down as testing Aug 3rd? :hugs:

MissMcCoy - August will be the lucky month I'm sure of it! :hugs: 

Heatherga2015 - test test test! :lol: Creamy CM is a good sign of a BFP! FX this is your cycle sweetie! <3 :dust:


----------



## Heatherga2015

i will in three days i think but idk.....i sooooo hope so!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: i want this so bad that i sike myself out too much:nope:


----------



## Lost7

I think we all do hun! <3 Good luck though sweetie! <3


----------



## Flueky88

I'm just trying to not set myself for disappointment. However, I may end up testing earlier if things are promising. 

Oh, how did appt go lost?


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Hi guys can I join this thread as well? :) I will be testing August 14th, will be our second cycle NTNP for baby 2! x


----------



## Lost7

Flueky88 - I know what you mean hun. FX for you! :hugs: :dust:
Appointment went as well as can expect, waiting for a call in 2-3 days with a beta result! Doctor seemed hopeful and has referred me to a fertility specialist (waiting time 6 months), if the beta comes back positive she's going to ask the FS to see me quicker and hopefully we can get some answers and clarity on the situation at the minute! When I get the results I'll update my Journal with the outcome. Doctor seemed hopeful (given my last pregnancy). Fiancé still having the SA (semen analysis) on Wednesday - that's also got me worried at the moment, more on that in my Journal though. He just can't ejaculate outside of me it seems :oops: He had a dummy run today in a large cup than what he has to produce a sample in and not even a tea spoon came out - it needs to be a full sample so I'm worried he won't be able to perform as it were. I'll encourage it as much as I can with 6 children around me, we'll have to lock ourselves in the bedroom or something, I'll be topless and putting on a show. :lol: :oops: Wish us luck! 

tinkerbelle93 - :wave: Hello and welcome! :D Of course you can join, you're more than welcome! :happydance: I'll add you for the 14th! :dust:


----------



## fairyy

Good luck hun for Wednesday.


----------



## emma4g63

Hi lost 

Can i join...
Im cd 21 ...
Opks av been nearly pos for 2 days now
Had bad ov pain yesterday...
So not sure iv i have missed it but been bedding every other day !
I do however only ov sum cycles cd22-23 so if no pos by wed ill assume i missed my surge as i was using opks but i was in portugal on hols so were using them on lil amounts of pee wen i ad chance so hus knows...

Test date for now 10th august..my 26th birthday im hoping for a birthday present

Xxxx fx to u all


----------



## Flueky88

Lost7 said:


> Flueky88 - I know what you mean hun. FX for you! :hugs: :dust:
> Appointment went as well as can expect, waiting for a call in 2-3 days with a beta result! Doctor seemed hopeful and has referred me to a fertility specialist (waiting time 6 months), if the beta comes back positive she's going to ask the FS to see me quicker and hopefully we can get some answers and clarity on the situation at the minute! When I get the results I'll update my Journal with the outcome. Doctor seemed hopeful (given my last pregnancy). Fiancé still having the SA (semen analysis) on Wednesday - that's also got me worried at the moment, more on that in my Journal though. He just can't ejaculate outside of me it seems :oops: He had a dummy run today in a large cup than what he has to produce a sample in and not even a tea spoon came out - it needs to be a full sample so I'm worried he won't be able to perform as it were. I'll encourage it as much as I can with 6 children around me, we'll have to lock ourselves in the bedroom or something, I'll be topless and putting on a show. :lol: :oops: Wish us luck!
> 
> tinkerbelle93 - :wave: Hello and welcome! :D Of course you can join, you're more than welcome! :happydance: I'll add you for the 14th! :dust:

Oh I hope it comes back good and you can see FS sooner! I bet that I ehem, hard. Good luck &#127808;


----------



## Lost7

emma4g63 - :wave: Hello and welcome to the August thread! :happydance: FX you get your :bfp: for your birthday! :dust: I'll add you as testing on 10th Aug :) 

Flukey88 - Thank you! Time will tell! I really hope all is okay! Just want to know now rather than having to wait! :hugs:


----------



## Flueky88

So, I did wondfo opk yesterday evening and this evening both negatives. I'm going to assume I had a short surge and if I'd peed in a cup instead of poas I'd have gotten a positive Monday a.m. It I too stressful to think about the what ifs. In other news SIL found out gender today. It's a boy. She was leaning for girl. I figure since I would rather have boy first, I'll probably have a girl. However, I'll just be happy if she/he is healthy :) 

Now to just get pregnant, lol. I'm counting today as O day. So tomorrow 1dpo, woohoo!


----------



## AngelofTroy

I had my positive opk yesterday :) I'll test around the 10th August!


----------



## mommyxofxone

my temp went up up up today- so i tested. 

:bfn: 

i don't understand :nope:

I have no cramping, no nothing. no spotting. just. here.


----------



## Smille24

mommyxofxone said:


> my temp went up up up today- so i tested.
> 
> :bfn:
> 
> i don't understand :nope:
> 
> I have no cramping, no nothing. no spotting. just. here.

You're not out until af shows. Maybe no signs are a good sign.


----------



## Flueky88

Yeah you are not out yet mommyxofxone!


----------



## Heatherga2015

I am about 75% sure i am pregnant or 100% sure im crazy so we will see im 7 dpo lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

damn wondfos are 25miu?! i thought they were 10! ugh so mad! i didn't get my positive til 12dpo with dd, with the 10 miu ones. i won't be buying wondfo again.


----------



## Flueky88

I thought they were 10miu. I don't really plan to test until late for AF but that stinks. It is reassuring for you though


----------



## Flueky88

Heather, I hope you are right :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

no they're 25! just did a bunch of research! i thought the same thing!!!


----------



## Heatherga2015

Flueky88 said:


> Heather, I hope you are right :)

Right about being Crazy :wacko::wacko: LOL:haha:


----------



## Flueky88

LOL about being pregnant! That was definitely a good one. I'm feeling optimistic after seeing my SIL's video ultrasound last night at gender reveal and how everything worked out. It kinda ramped up baby fever &#128518; &#128118; &#128518; &#128118;


----------



## Heatherga2015

that usually does it for me, my sil got pregnant a while back and i got the BF BAD!!! its been 9 years since my last so hehe we shall see


----------



## Flueky88

Whenever it happens it'll be #1. BF hit me at 27. My biggest regret is not stopping bcp earlier. I'm pretty sure my first two cycles were annovulatory. So hoping I'm at least back to normal on cycle 3. Didn't get positive opk last cycle which I also quit testing. So positive opk is a start


----------



## todmommy4568

Can I join you ladies? AF is due on the 6th, I think I will start testing on the first lol I am going crazy with symptoms so I think the first is going to be as long as I can wait :haha: I have been randomly dizzy, crampy, bloated, headaches, backaches, acne BAD which is not normal, and my taste buds are way out of whack the soda I drink every morning now tastes minty and everything I eat is bland last night me and OH ordered pizza and when it got there he laughed and asked me what it was...ordered a pizza with jalapeños, banana peppers, green peppers, and cherry peppers because I NEED to be able to taste something lol 

With DS I ate ridiculousy hot food the whole time I was pregnant but do not remember if that was the reason or not, the rest of the symptoms could be explained by added stress at work and I'm just driving myself mad over nothing :haha:


----------



## Lost7

Heatherga2015 - Try not to stress hun, easier said than done I know!! :hugs: Good luck with testing. :dust: FX you're pregnant!

fairyy - Thank you. :hugs:

Flueky88 - Aww congrats to your SIL. Fingers crossed you'll be right behind her, no matter what gender! :hugs: 

AngelofTroy - Woo hoo for O! :happydance: Will update your testing date to 10th Aug, good luck! :dust:

mommyxofxone - Nice temp jump! There's still time so try not to get too disapointed yet hun. :hugs: :dust: We don't have wondfo here so I can't really help you! Hope you manage to get some 10miu ones!

todmommy4568 - :wave: Hello and welcome, of course you can join! I'll add you down as testing 1st Aug, hehe. :happydance: All your symptoms look good! Wish you luck for testing sweetie! :dust:

As for me, Sorry I have been a little absent of late. I have had a lot going on in my personal life. 
I am classing myself as CD4 of cycle #11. I have an indepth update on my Journal. I am still no further forward with answers to be honest. Feeling really peeved off. :evil:


----------



## gina236

Sorry you haven't gotten any answers Lost. Hugs! That's so frustrating. Hopefully Friday will bring some answers one way or another!


----------



## Lost7

Yes! I hope so - this has dragged on far too long. 
Picture of OH's semen sample in my Journal if you want to be nosey, that's another two week wait - argh! :evil:


----------



## Flueky88

Todmommy, good luck and FX!

Lost:hugs: Thank you and I'm so sorry you are having such troubles. Life can be so cruel sometimes. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Sorry to hear of your struggles Lost :hugs: I love your signature picture!


----------



## Lost7

Thanks lovelies! <3 I'm getting a lot of comments on it! I love to design new graphics! <3


----------



## ONEID

Hello everyone! Let's have another awesome thread!! Please put me for testing Aug 6th!!


----------



## Smille24

todmommy4568 said:


> Can I join you ladies? AF is due on the 6th, I think I will start testing on the first lol I am going crazy with symptoms so I think the first is going to be as long as I can wait :haha: I have been randomly dizzy, crampy, bloated, headaches, backaches, acne BAD which is not normal, and my taste buds are way out of whack the soda I drink every morning now tastes minty and everything I eat is bland last night me and OH ordered pizza and when it got there he laughed and asked me what it was...ordered a pizza with jalapeños, banana peppers, green peppers, and cherry peppers because I NEED to be able to taste something lol
> 
> With DS I ate ridiculousy hot food the whole time I was pregnant but do not remember if that was the reason or not, the rest of the symptoms could be explained by added stress at work and I'm just driving myself mad over nothing :haha:

That's funny. With my dd, I ate jalapeños on everything along with mustard.


----------



## mommyxofxone

got some nice streaks of blood today but nothing since (totally normal to spot the day before af)- but expecting the witch tomorrow am.


----------



## Smille24

mommyxofxone said:


> got some nice streaks of blood today but nothing since (totally normal to spot the day before af)- but expecting the witch tomorrow am.

Any update?


----------



## Flueky88

I'm so excited it'll be time for some testers soon. Seriously looking at bfp is like pee stick porn. Gives me hope. I believe I'm 2dpo. I was looking at my photos (yes I take picture of opk every time I test). Sundays IC test was darkest, got CB advanced digital opk peak/poitive Monday a.m. (didn't test IC that morning as I wasn't expecting positive). From Monday afternoon and on the test lines have been fading out. So I'm feeling confident in digi opk.

Sorry I was really mulling over things in my head past several days. Anywho, GL and FX for all the ladies! :dust: To everyone!

Oh mommyxofxone has AF started? Is she MIA?!


----------



## hello_kitty

I will be testing August 10th and up to 5 days after that if I still dont get a period (af supposed to arrive around august 10th).


----------



## Flossie_Aus

AF supposed to arrive around Aug 11 for me, but I'm flying out for a girls trip that day. I'm going to test that morning even though its technically only around 11dpo, because I have a feeling there may be a few cocktails on offer on this trip. If BFN and no AF, I will test again around the 14th before a big party we have planned & just go easy in the meantime. Best of luck and baby dust to you all xxxx


----------



## todmommy4568

Flueky I love that! Pee stick porn :haha: I am also very excited to start seeing some test but nervous that I am one of the first ones! haha I took a test last night :blush: because i saw other people getting positives at 7 and 9 dpo and I am a POAS addict, they need a support group for us peeaholics :haha:

mommyxofxone how are you doing? :hugs:


----------



## Flueky88

FX Flossie and hello kitty!

Todmommy, it's bad. I look at positive tests on ctp. DH thinks I'm a little mental, hehe. I'm hoping to hop out until I'm late but I've got about 15 IC that came with opk. It's hard seeing others get early bfp and then you try and get bfn.


----------



## mommyxofxone

morning ladies. :witch: is officially here. she flew in overnight. :coffee: now i have to wait to O to find out when i can test. however, it'll be the very end of the month or the very beginning of sept. i'm considering stopping temping this month after i confirm o. but we all know i'll probably just keep temping anyway. but after the last two cycles with my temp rising at 12dpo as the norm its' very confusing. :(


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry to hear that mommyxofxone. :hugs:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Sorry mommyx :(


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Sorry to hear that mommyofone! X


----------



## ONEID

LOST7 - can you put me down for the 6th pretty please!! Good luck everyone!


----------



## todmommy4568

Okay question ladies...does an implantation dip usually happen? I have missed quite a few days of temping in the last week and a half which just makes my chart even more confusing to me...this is my first month charting..but this morning I had a .6 downward shift which would be my lowest temp all month but AF is 6 days away and never early


----------



## Smille24

mommyxofxone said:


> morning ladies. :witch: is officially here. she flew in overnight. :coffee: now i have to wait to O to find out when i can test. however, it'll be the very end of the month or the very beginning of sept. i'm considering stopping temping this month after i confirm o. but we all know i'll probably just keep temping anyway. but after the last two cycles with my temp rising at 12dpo as the norm its' very confusing. :(

I'm sorry it showed. I hate temping and I'll probably do the same. I'll be on vacation after O is confirmed, so I'm not taking my thermometer. I feel like every spike or dip adds too much pressure.


----------



## Smille24

My opks arrived today but won't start using them until late next week. I wasn't going to use them or temp, but my dh said he wants us to give it our all. I have a dr appt in Sept and I'm going to ask about running tests.


----------



## Flueky88

OneID, good luck to you too!

Todmommy, I'm sorry but I don't temp. So I'm ignorant on this.

Smilie, good luck :) I hope this I your bfp cycle and don't need appt in September!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Not feeling optimistic this month, think the fertile window has passed and have not really dtd much at all over the past fortnight. It's just so difficult to find the time with a 3-year-old who is a handful and still wakes at night and a husband who has very long working hours and seems to fall straight asleep the minute he's home! 

Also realistically how long is the 'fertile window'? Some online sources, including the NHS website as well, state that sperm can live up to 7 days in a woman? Others say it's more realistically between 3-5 days, and some say that it's generally only 3 days and really most people conceive from sex 1-2 days before or on the day of ovulation.


----------



## wife1stmum2nd

Hi Ladies, I'm possibly a bit late to join but I'll be testing tomorrow, 1st Aug

Good Luck everyone for this month xx


----------



## Lost7

ONEID - :wave: Welcome! I'll add you for testing 6th Aug, no problems. FX this is your cycle hun! :bfp: on the way! :dust:



Flueky88 - Ha ha - Totally understand that. 'Pee stick porn' :lol: I always take a photo when I test too hehe. :dust: FX for you, your two week wait has began!



hello_kitty - :wave: Welcome! I'll add you as testing 10th Aug! FX you get your :bfp: :dust: 



Flossie_Aus - :wave: Welcome! I'll add you for testing 11th Aug hun. FX that it's a :bfp: then you'll have to stick to orange juice, hehe. Good luck! :dust:



todmommy4568 - We can't wait for you to POAS! Funny you mention a support group, I have a Facebook group 'Pee on a stick party' it really is, a big party haha! Good luck with testing, let us know how you get on. :dust: Not really sure on your FF chart until I see it hun, sounds promising mind!



mommyxofxone - :hugs: Sorry about AF hun. :flower: Temping can be stressful and annoying at times, but when it confirms O you feel relieved. I took a few months off temping after my March loss. I know how you feel. :flower:



Smillie24 - Good luck to you hun. You confirm that O hun and you go for it - give it all you've got! :dust: Good luck!



tinkerbelle93 - Keep the faith, stay positive! It only takes ONE :spermy: I think it's more realistic between 3-5 days, depending on your CM and how favourable it is. Definitely before O is best conception, remember you actually ovulate 12-36 hours AFTER a positive OPK. :) 



Sorry I've been a little absent. I'm going to update the main page now with the newbies - welcome along! :wave:
Had some bad news this morning, it seems my last cycle did end in my 9th loss. The silver lining of this nightmare is that I have finally been referred to a FS for having so many early miscarriages, however the waiting list is at least 6 months long.

Despite taking Natural Progesterone cream, I am doubting whether it's strong enough to sustain a pregnancy, but my doctor won't prescribe it. She said it has to be the FS who prescribes it. :evil: 

I'm going on holiday next week to take my mind off it. I feel very much depressed at the moment. I burst out crying when ever we see a pregnant woman or a newborn. :cry:

Good luck with those approaching testing days and those of us yet to ovulate! :flower:


----------



## ONEID

You are amazing lost!! <3 &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Lost7

Good luck wife, Heather & todmommy with testing tomorrow! :dust:


----------



## mommyxofxone

you can change my test date to August 31 :flower: unless i O later


----------



## Smille24

I'm sorry for your losses :hugs:. I hope the fs can help shed some light on what's going on. Don't give up.


----------



## maybebabyyk

Lost7 - can I jump aboard this thread? I'm going to TRY To hold off on testing until August 7... I should be 12DPO by then!


----------



## Lost7

Added you sweetie! Welcome :wave: 
Good luck! 


How have today's testers got on? :flower:


----------



## sdc010905

Hey im on cd9, expecting to ov between day 12and15 do will let you know testing date then. The start of this cycle isn't dragging at least. Wishing everyone the best of luck and looking forward to seeing some bfps!


----------



## todmommy4568

Lost- so sorry for your loss, hopefully they can get you in sooner than 6 months! 

I tested yesterday and got a weird shadow on an FRER, I took a picture and manipulated it and there was definitely a line but I had the OH take it apart and I am certain that it was a weird shadow coming from some sort of indent. My OH got home and I said go look at that test so he picks it up and looks at me and says I just see a negative test what am I supposed to be looking at, I couldn't believe he didn't see it! My instant thought was well my BnB ladies would see that right away!!! :haha:

FX for everyone this month!!


----------



## JLM73

:dust: To everyone!
I'm stalking you all 
I was technically a July tester, but have rolled over to an Aug tester as well, since I have yet to get an answer tests bfn :af:
I'm at a standoff with my uterus:rofl:
So I am living thru you all FX for all of you!!


----------



## ONEID

Ok. What the heck!! Yesterday, I was 11 DPO and supposed to wait until the sixth to test. Today... 24? I am starting to wonder if FF is helping at all.


----------



## Flueky88

JLM, hope you get out of limbo soon. Your chart looks amazing!

OneID, wow that's crazy. I don't temp so I don't use fertility friend. Looking forward to your test no matter how many dpo.


----------



## AngelOb

Lost can I hop on this thread? I should be just hitting my fertile window this week and hopefully will O sooner than last cycle. I should hold off and test August 18th when I'm late but I'll probably test early since I have no self control when it comes to poas.


----------



## JLM73

Thx Flueky...I keep hoping to get one of those bfn am bfp pm days...but no go so far lol


----------



## Powell130

Thinking I'll O late tonight or tomorrow! FF says to expect AF 8/17 so I'll probably start testing around 8/13! Fingers crossed we catch this eggie! Good luck everyone
 



Attached Files:







IMG952015080195084223995.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Lost7

*mommyxofxone *- I'll change it if you like to Aug 31st! :flower:

*Smille24 *- Thanks hun! :flower:

*maybebabyyk *- I've added you hun! 

*sdc010905 *- Wishing you luck for this cycle hun. FX you're one of our BFP's this cycle!

*todmommy4568* - Ohh shadows are usually good... share the picture! FX! Looking forward to seeing the test!

*JLM73 *- He he, love that. Stand off with uterus. Your chart looks amazing, so FX!

*ONEID *- OH MY GOSH - FF! :shock: That is mega confusing! Hope FF sorts itself out soon hun. :flower:

*AngelOb *- :wave: Welcome! I'll add you for 18th Aug hun. :flower: FX you'll get your BFP this cycle!

*Powell130* - :wave: Welcome hun. Woo hoo for O. Fingers crossed you catch the egg this time hun. :spermy: I'll add you as testing 13th August. 

Hope you're all keeping well. Looking forward to seeing pictures from today's testers. Let's hope we've kicked this month off with some BFP's! A sample of what's to come! :bfp:


----------



## mommyxofxone

oneid what the heck! thta's a crazy chart!


----------



## Lost7

I agree. Not even sure what to suggest ONEID. :cry:


----------



## hello_kitty

Is anyone getting symptoms. I have no idea when I ovulated, but know that it was in the past few days or so. Not charting or anything just ntnp. We dtd on the 27th so based on last months's cycle, the 27th would be the beginning of my fertility window.

I have been having creamy discharge that looks like snot (or mucous plug for those who have been pregnant before), and constant cramping. Usually I only have cramping on day of ovulation but this has been persistent since 3 days ago.


----------



## Powell130

hello_kitty said:
 

> Is anyone getting symptoms. I have no idea when I ovulated, but know that it was in the past few days or so. Not charting or anything just ntnp. We dtd on the 27th so based on last months's cycle, the 27th would be the beginning of my fertility window.
> 
> I have been having creamy discharge that looks like snot (or mucous plug for those who have been pregnant before), and constant cramping. Usually I only have cramping on day of ovulation but this has been persistent since 3 days ago.

I had that last cycle!


----------



## hello_kitty

Powell130 said:


> hello_kitty said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone getting symptoms. I have no idea when I ovulated, but know that it was in the past few days or so. Not charting or anything just ntnp. We dtd on the 27th so based on last months's cycle, the 27th would be the beginning of my fertility window.
> 
> I have been having creamy discharge that looks like snot (or mucous plug for those who have been pregnant before), and constant cramping. Usually I only have cramping on day of ovulation but this has been persistent since 3 days ago.
> 
> I had that last cycle!Click to expand...

lol glad someone could relate. I shouldnt be thinking too much into it then. May not be something at all. I have been persuading myself that I am pregnant, simply because I feel different than the last few months especially the discharge.


----------



## Powell130

I was convinced! My chart looked great and everything then BAM :witch: but doesn't mean same will be the case for you


----------



## hello_kitty

Powell130 said:


> I was convinced! My chart looked great and everything then BAM :witch: but doesn't mean same will be the case for you

When will you be testing? I will be testing in a week or so. The earliest af is expected to show up is the 10th.

Baby dust to you this cycle!


----------



## MrsW1985

Hi ladies, can I please join in this thread? I honestly have no idea what date to start testing as I took an opk on 26/07 and it was positive, took them a couple of days after still faint positives, then took another this evening 2/08 and another strong positive. I have no idea what is going on and what dates to go off. Has anyone else ever had this happen and may be able to shed some light as to what's going on. 
We have been BDing like teenagers so fx'd something happens, this is our 4 month ttc


----------



## sdc010905

Hey girls, i started cb digi ov tests cd8 , got a blank circle cd 8 and cd9. On foot of lost's great advice i decided to do cheapie ov tests in the evening as i can only spare 1 cb a day. So did a cheapie about 4 o clock cd9 and nothin on it as expected. Today is cd 10 and my cb this morn is solid smiley- i seem to have skipped flashing stage and i got no faint line ic's. And its early- i ov'd day 12 last cycle; day 15 the 2 before it, but i have ov'd as soon as cd9 in the past 6 cycles too. So is this it. Raging i didnt bd last night. My pkan was every 2nd day between end of af and flashing smiley so i bd'd cd8 skipped cd9 (yest)and i will do the next 3 nights. Hope its enough. Im just confused-i see so many ladies puttin up pics of opks gettin darker for like a week and then staying positive for a few days- i missed my surge altogether last cycle-blamed the cheapies as i was testing twice a day and bought goid ones for this cycle. Is my surge just really quick and when do ye think i should stop bd?


----------



## Teeny Weeny

MrsW1985 said:


> Hi ladies, can I please join in this thread? I honestly have no idea what date to start testing as I took an opk on 26/07 and it was positive, took them a couple of days after still faint positives, then took another this evening 2/08 and another strong positive. I have no idea what is going on and what dates to go off. Has anyone else ever had this happen and may be able to shed some light as to what's going on.
> We have been BDing like teenagers so fx'd something happens, this is our 4 month ttc

I had positive OPKs in cd16, 20 and 26 last month. I thought for sure I had ovulated the 16th as I had ovary pains too. However, because I temp I know I actually ovulated really late on CD27. I obviously failed to ovulate twice before this. 
Not much help j know, but I say just carry on BDing until you are sure! 
Me and DH DTD all month long anyway so it isn't a problem. 
For me temping is the only way to know for sure. Good luck this month, j hope you managed to catch that egg! Xx


----------



## Lost7

*hello_kitty *- I think that CM is good! FX for you! :flower:

*Powell130 *- I am still in shock your AF came. Your chart was amazing. Along with me, other ladies were convinced you were getting a :bfp:, that said a lot of women also said my chart looked great too..

*MrsW1985 *- :wave: Welcome along hun. I'll add you to the thread under the to be confirmed testers. May I suggest temping next cycle? You'd be sure of when you O'd then.. :flower: Good luck!

*sdc010905 *- I did that last cycle, skipped the flashing smilie on the Cb dual! :shock: Have your IC's gone positive yet? The CB dual will pick it up hours before IC's do. They are that sensitive. Keep testing with IC's but you should ovulate now within 12-36 hours. So keep baby dancing! FX


----------



## mommyxofxone

:wave: newbies!


o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o powell you are about to O! yeah! 

afm, cd3 :coffee:


----------



## hal423

Hi everyone - hope it's ok if I join! CD 11 today and due to O on 8/5 or 8/6. I'll probably start testing on 8/17.

Good luck to you all!


----------



## sdc010905

Well had an ic with no test line yest and today's at 3ish had only a very faint line. Want to use cb again tomorrow but it displays the smiley fir 2 days &#128533; will do more cheapies over the next 24hrs and c. Can't get away from kids to bd today ha ha but will do tonight and tomorrow night, do you think i should go another night then or is that too late?
Joined this post late, trying to get up to date on everyone-anybody on cd10 or thereabouts/ O'ing tomorrow, im seeking cycle buddies!


----------



## ONEID

Well friends. I'm out. :'(


----------



## Powell130

hello_kitty said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> I was convinced! My chart looked great and everything then BAM :witch: but doesn't mean same will be the case for you
> 
> When will you be testing? I will be testing in a week or so. The earliest af is expected to show up is the 10th.
> 
> Baby dust to you this cycle!Click to expand...

I think today is O day so I'll probably start testing around 8/11. Good luck to you too darlin' and lots of :dust:


----------



## Powell130

MrsW1985 said:


> Hi ladies, can I please join in this thread? I honestly have no idea what date to start testing as I took an opk on 26/07 and it was positive, took them a couple of days after still faint positives, then took another this evening 2/08 and another strong positive. I have no idea what is going on and what dates to go off. Has anyone else ever had this happen and may be able to shed some light as to what's going on.
> We have been BDing like teenagers so fx'd something happens, this is our 4 month ttc

I would recommend temping to confirm O as you can gear up to O but not and your body will try again later. Click on the chart in my signature for a great tracking aop/site


----------



## ONEID

Powell130 said:


> MrsW1985 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, can I please join in this thread? I honestly have no idea what date to start testing as I took an opk on 26/07 and it was positive, took them a couple of days after still faint positives, then took another this evening 2/08 and another strong positive. I have no idea what is going on and what dates to go off. Has anyone else ever had this happen and may be able to shed some light as to what's going on.
> We have been BDing like teenagers so fx'd something happens, this is our 4 month ttc
> 
> I would recommend temping to confirm O as you can gear up to O but not and your body will try again later. Click on the chart in my signature for a great tracking aop/siteClick to expand...


Yes! I had no idea that my body could "gear up" and then not ovulate. Only temping can tell you if it truly happened or not. :) good luck!! :hugs:


----------



## AngelofTroy

ONEID said:


> Well friends. I'm out. :'(

:hugs:


----------



## Lost7

*hal423 *- Welcome! :wave: Lovely you can join us! FX for a BFP! I'll add you for testing 17th Aug! :dust:

*sdc010905 *- It doesn't hurt to keep all bases well covered sweetie! Go for it! I'm CD8 today so a little behind you, I won't ovulate now for another week or thereabouts. :oops:

*ONEID *- :hugs: Sorry hun. :flower:


----------



## Lost7

*ONEID -* Did :witch: come early? I had you down to test 6th, or were you going to test if late? :flower: 

Sorry hun. <3


----------



## Lost7

Out of nowhere I have had a busy day. Some of you may recall I bought a brand new car 23rd July, well my old car which has been sat on the drive not particually doing much has a buyer. I haven't even advertised it for sale yet, :lol:

He's going to a new home tonight. 

More money for CB dual's and our holiday fund next week. :lol: 

Can't complain at that lol! <3


----------



## Dtrisha

Hi everyone! I'm new to the site. but I O on Friday I believe. So my test date would be the 21st of August. Hoping for good news this month.


----------



## Lost7

Dtrisha said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to the site. but I O on Friday I believe. So my test date would be the 21st of August. Hoping for good news this month.

Dtrisha - Will add you for 21st Aug. FX you get a :bfp: this cycle! Looking forward to hearing you're ovulating! :dust:


----------



## JLM73

Oneid- I'm sorry ...I was wondering same thing Lost posted- did it come early?

Lost - Congrats on the car sale. With no ad it was meant to be!


----------



## Lost7

Thank you. Funny thing is - when I bought it the previous owner didn't even have to advertise it either, sometimes it helps to be a nosy cow :lol:


----------



## MrsW1985

Thanks for the advice, will try temping next month if I don't get my :bfp: this cycle, I'm just worried that it will stress me out. I'll go off my second positive opk and say that I will test on the 14th, but my birthday is on the 13th and we are holidaying in Hawaii so may test then, what a fantastic birthday present that would be to get a :bfp: !!!


----------



## Powell130

MrsW1985 said:


> Thanks for the advice, will try temping next month if I don't get my :bfp: this cycle, I'm just worried that it will stress me out. I'll go off my second positive opk and say that I will test on the 14th, but my birthday is on the 13th and we are holidaying in Hawaii so may test then, what a fantastic birthday present that would be to get a :bfp: !!!

Always go off your first positive


----------



## ONEID

JLM73 said:


> Oneid- I'm sorry ...I was wondering same thing Lost posted- did it come early?
> 
> Lost - Congrats on the car sale. With no ad it was meant to be!

I don't even know. FF keeps changing its mind about me. My cycles are irregular so I just listen to what FF says. I don't know if I should even continue temping. I am wondering if it's just adding pressure/confusion.


----------



## Breeaa

I'll be testing August 19th is AF doesn't come that morning. I am just joining this group and am super excited. I hope there are a lot of BFPs this month!


----------



## Lost7

Breeaa - :wave: Welcome along hun! <3

I'll add you for testing 19th Aug, fx :witch: stays away and you get a lovely :bfp:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I'm just waiting to ovulate. Hopefully it will be soon and not CD27 like last month! As soon as FF tells me I have I'll give a testing date. I won't be testing however until 15dpo if AF doesn't show that is! 
I have no ICs at all and I am going to keep it that way. I only have a FRER which I don't like to waste.. So if the witch is late I get to use it. Xx


----------



## Heatherga2015

need help??? :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150803_065639062_HDR.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

I would like to join! This is cycle 2 ttc after stopping bcp. I had a great chart last month but didnt get that egg! I want this sooo bad, hoping August is my month! I am on CD 7 today, so testing will be late august.


----------



## Lost7

*Teeny Weeny* - :happydance: You and me both, waiting to ovulate. I should ovulate in around a weeks time. Ah, you're a late tester. Good thinking! 

*Heatherga2015 *- I see it but I'd be cautious. Do you have a FRER to hand? :happydance:

*NurseMommyTTC *- I'll add you as a to be confirmed tester hun. :wave: Welcome to the thread. BBT Charts *can* look great with bad outcomes, and vice versa, some bad charts end up with :bfp: You really can never tell. Good luck for this month! I'm on my 11th Month of TTC. We've been TTC for a year next month so I'm really hoping we get a :bfp: this cycle.


----------



## Lost7

*We've reached 30 testers!  *

Keep joining! :happydance:


----------



## Lost7

If anyone else is doing a SI cycle this time around, please click the banner in my signature to join the SI buddies thread <3


----------



## AngelOb

Heather I see it but it's super faint. I would test again with fmu in a day or 2 to see if it gets darker.

Afm I had a big temp dip this morning so possible o a day early we'll see with temp tomorrow. No cramps yet so maybe it was because I woke up about 45 minutes early and I didn't sleep the greatest.


----------



## Heatherga2015

i am testing again in two days.......fxfx


----------



## Autumn leaves

Ovulation done so set to test about 12dpo the 15/08! Or if I can wait out till period !?! On the 17th :) massive good luck everyone x


----------



## jlynnx33

AF is due on sunday so I think i'm going to try testing tomorrow morning and see what happens! Here's hoping I'm growing my rainbow baby!


----------



## JLM73

I am stalking you all!
I was technically a July tester, but still :af: and :bfn:
at 16 dpo...:shrug:


----------



## ONEID

I started on Maca today. Anyone heard of it? Thoughts? Maybe this will help with my cycles :) I have DH on it too, because I guess it's good for his swimmers :)


----------



## ONEID

JLM - strange! Hopefully it's late for a great reason! Good lu k!!!


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

JLM73 said:


> I am stalking you all!
> I was technically a July tester, but still :af: and :bfn:
> at 16 dpo...:shrug:

Your chart looks triphasic! I would be shocked if it didnt result in a bfp soon!


----------



## Lost7

*Heatherga2015 *- Good luck with testing hun! :hugs: 

*jlynnx33 *- :wave: Hi hun! FX for testing tomorrow morning hun, wishing you all the best! :flower:

*JLM73 *- how long is your LP usually? Do you want to know my honest opinions? I think the dip you had was a implantation dip and the rise is the progesterone from baby taking over. Your chart looks amazing. Keep the temperatures up and you have a triphasic chart on your hands. Obviously some charts are triphasic and NOT pregnant, but your chances are definitely somewhat increased. Good luck! I'm stalking! :flower:

*ONEID *- I'm on Maca too. Last cycle was my first cycle on it. I am taking 2,500mg per day. My Fiancé is also taking it too. :flower: What mg are you on? Good luck! :flower:


----------



## Lost7

Hello? 
todmommy4568, 
wife1stmum2nd
coolbabe843
Domara 

How are you all getting on with testing? :flower:


----------



## sdc010905

Heatherga2015 said:


> need help??? :shrug:

I see a little something hun- where are u in cycle now? X


----------



## ONEID

Lost - I am not sure. Strarted with 0.5 tsp. I only have the powder for now. Going to check out the pills tomorrow :)


----------



## sdc010905

Lost: can you put me down for 12 aug testing (early-cant help myself!) I did ics like u suggested after cb smiley yest and got faint line yest and nothing today. Afraid to trust cb now-going by that i o'd yest/today but surely there'd b something on ic? I hope i did, but if i did it looks like a 24 day cycle which im sure isnt good? &#128533;


----------



## Lost7

I'm with you :flower:
I didn't want the powder in case it makes me gag :oops: 
I am considering getting EPO liquid because I struggle with the big tablets, but then I'm sure I'd gag if it tasted like oil anyway. :lol:

Good luck with getting capsules, remember 3,000 mg is the max daily dosage. :flower:


----------



## Lost7

*sdc010905 *- Sure thing! I'll add you down for 12th Aug, how many dpo will you be then? Exciting, can't wait for some lovelies off this thread to PEE on a stick and post the pictures for us all! <3 
Hmmm, that's a little weird to get a :) on CB dual but the IC's don't progress? Which IC OPK's were you using? Do you have PCOS - that said, even if you did you wouldn't get a peak on one test but not another!
Could you have missed the surge with the IC's? 

As long as the CB dual had a SOLID smiling face you will ovulate within 12-36 hours. I wouldn't worry about the IC's hun, they are cheap for a reason! :flower: 
As long as you have a nice 10 day + LP your cycle is all good! :dust:


----------



## AngelofTroy

I have been taking B vitamins (but not religiously), and I seem to have O'd earlier than usual, but if my LP is 10 days as it was before then my app is predicting AF by Friday! Going by average cycle length I am not due until next Tuesday or Wednesday. :/


----------



## JLM73

<<JLM73 - how long is your LP usually? Do you want to know my honest opinions? I think the dip you had was a implantation dip and the rise is the progesterone from baby taking over. Your chart looks amazing. Keep the temperatures up and you have a triphasic chart on your hands. Obviously some charts are triphasic and NOT pregnant, but your chances are definitely somewhat increased. Good luck! I'm stalking!>>

Lost - I sure hope so. I'm hoping I O'd a day or 2 later, had a late implant, annnd have a slow hcg rise LOL 
I know no one wants that, just trying to keep myself from robbing all the local stores at BB Gun point for all the FRERs in stock hehe


----------



## Powell130

JLM73 said:


> <<JLM73 - how long is your LP usually? Do you want to know my honest opinions? I think the dip you had was a implantation dip and the rise is the progesterone from baby taking over. Your chart looks amazing. Keep the temperatures up and you have a triphasic chart on your hands. Obviously some charts are triphasic and NOT pregnant, but your chances are definitely somewhat increased. Good luck! I'm stalking!>>
> 
> Lost - I sure hope so. I'm hoping I O'd a day or 2 later, had a late implant, annnd have a slow hcg rise LOL
> I know no one wants that, just trying to keep myself from robbing all the local stores at BB Gun point for all the FRERs in stock hehe

That happened to me with our son. I didn't get BFP until CD39! Good luck


----------



## Smille24

Sorry I've been away so long, but we have been so busy. I'm cd 11 and have had ewcm since yesterday. I usually don't get it until cd 12 or so. I guess I better start opks sooner than expected. I really hope I O this weekend.


----------



## Gmz

AF is due around the 11th ill be testing soon


----------



## JLM73

:shock: OMG Powell 39?? I better find a new hobby lol


----------



## JLM73

Ok, no one throw anything at me...well unless it's a dessert lol.
So my question is if I have an LP of 13 days, like Foreverrrr
what would happen with a late implant bean??
I mean I know that hcg holds off the AF, but would I be looking at 13 days from O or 13 days from implant??
I am now 3 days late, and I've never been off by more than 24 hrs unless preg in past - but mind you I'm 5 yrs older than last preg, so I know things can change, but I've had 13 day LPs all this year till now.

So I'm just trying to refigure what my dpo/testing window is...like if I implanted at the late end, obviously there is not as many days before AF would be due, but low hcg could still delay AF...so do I still consider I should have a pos by yesterday or give more days for a late implant?

With my 3 prev pregs, and the surrogate preg I knew by9dpo-AF due day, since I have never really been late.:shrug:
Thx in advance


----------



## Smille24

I've read that you may get a bfp 2 days after implantation, some women may not see it until days after. It just depends on how much hcg you have.


----------



## sdc010905

Lost7 said:


> *sdc010905 *- Sure thing! I'll add you down for 12th Aug, how many dpo will you be then? Exciting, can't wait for some lovelies off this thread to PEE on a stick and post the pictures for us all! <3
> Hmmm, that's a little weird to get a :) on CB dual but the IC's don't progress? Which IC OPK's were you using? Do you have PCOS - that said, even if you did you wouldn't get a peak on one test but not another!
> Could you have missed the surge with the IC's?
> 
> As long as the CB dual had a SOLID smiling face you will ovulate within 12-36 hours. I wouldn't worry about the IC's hun, they are cheap for a reason! :flower:
> As long as you have a nice 10 day + LP your cycle is all good! :dust:

Thanks lost, i should b 9dpo then-counting o as today as i got the smiley yest morning. I only did 2 ic's, (my 2 smiley days- both about lunchtime- so i suppose i could have missed surge- seems as though i surge quick with the way i skipped the flashing smiley...and all the trouble pinpointing o on ic's last cycle. Loads of ewcm on smiley days and its cd11 today, last month i had a 27 day cycle so id be inclined to believe it. No history of pcos and got pg very easily on my other kids. If my af doesnt show (or hopefully bfp) in 2 weeks then i;ll know the smiley's not reliable but if it does, then it worked pretty well- o'd a bit early and bd'd way more than i would have if i hadnt seen it!


----------



## mommyxofxone

JLM i can't even believe your chart and the fact you haven't had a positive test yet. You have to be pregnant. look at that freaking chart!


----------



## JLM73

I'm just figuring bcuz I've read implant can be as late as 12 day, and I know it's a process of the bean burrowing deeper over many days until it reaches a level to connect to maternal bloodflow, which picks up the hcg, and then takes another 2-3 days to metab enough to be detected in urine etc.
I'm 16 dpo now, so I'm just wondering if I had late "implant" as in enough to reach blood at 12dpo, then add 3days to reach urine enough for store test, then technically I should be able to get a bfp with tomoro's fmu...sigh
yes I break into physics calculations when it's the last seconds on the clock as I run to the endzone :rofl:


----------



## Kuji

Count me in! lol! 

I'm on CD 14! I'll be testing on August 16th! Hoping for the best :D 

I wish everyone the best of luck! I hope we all get our :bfp: soon! 

:dust:


----------



## hal423

JLM I agree - your chart is fantastic! Fingers crossed so hard for tomorrow's test!

Welcome Kuji! I'm planning to test just a couple days after you!


----------



## Kuji

Thank you, hal423! :D 

That's awesome! I hope we both get our :bfp: then! I'll be sure to let everyone know of my result when the day comes! I'm both excited and nervous.


----------



## Powell130

JLM73 said:


> :shock: OMG Powell 39?? I better find a new hobby lol

It was crazy lol


----------



## Powell130

JLM73 said:


> Ok, no one throw anything at me...well unless it's a dessert lol.
> So my question is if I have an LP of 13 days, like Foreverrrr
> what would happen with a late implant bean??
> I mean I know that hcg holds off the AF, but would I be looking at 13 days from O or 13 days from implant??
> I am now 3 days late, and I've never been off by more than 24 hrs unless preg in past - but mind you I'm 5 yrs older than last preg, so I know things can change, but I've had 13 day LPs all this year till now.
> 
> So I'm just trying to refigure what my dpo/testing window is...like if I implanted at the late end, obviously there is not as many days before AF would be due, but low hcg could still delay AF...so do I still consider I should have a pos by yesterday or give more days for a late implant?
> 
> With my 3 prev pregs, and the surrogate preg I knew by9dpo-AF due day, since I have never really been late.:shrug:
> Thx in advance

This should help!
https://whenmybaby.com/implantation-doubling-calculator.php


----------



## JLM73

Thx Hal and Mommy - you all know how it is in ttc world when you think something should happen but hasn't...so confusing and stressful...
Powell YES a lady with a link, you are after my own heart lol
I am usually the one posting links all over, but THIS I am adding to my list 
Thx Ladies!


----------



## Powell130

JLM73 said:


> Thx Hal and Mommy - you all know how it is in ttc world when you think something should happen but hasn't...so confusing and stressful...
> Powell YES a lady with a link, you are after my own heart lol
> I am usually the one posting links all over, but THIS I am adding to my list
> Thx Ladies!

I love me some links and TTC calculators lol I calculated my BFP cycle and my HCG had to of started at 1 for it to take so long to show lol 

Also...you should try a gold First Response. This says they're qualitative vs quantitive (meaning any amount of HCG should yield a second line)https://peeonastickfreak.com/category/first-response-early-response/


----------



## JLM73

Oooh...you have peaked my interest...Hope I can find one local, someone or a group loves to pick the wally shelves clean around here


----------



## Powell130

Let me know how your search goes!! Maybe try like a Walgreen's or CVS!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Woke up at 3am to painful one sided cramps... I think I am 6 or 7dpo but now I'm worried I didn't O when I got my smiley face after all? I had cramps on the night of my smiley though.. Can you ovulate twice in one cycle? Luckily we dtd last night.


----------



## Powell130

AngelofTroy said:


> Woke up at 3am to painful one sided cramps... I think I am 6 or 7dpo but now I'm worried I didn't O when I got my smiley face after all? I had cramps on the night of my smiley though.. Can you ovulate twice in one cycle? Luckily we dtd last night.

Do you temp? It's the only way to know for sure you O'd. Your body can gear up to O and go thru all the symptoms but not release an egg but will try again later. Or they could be implantation cramps. Or just cramps, I had cramps for 4-5 days mid-lutal last cycle that turned into nothing


----------



## AngelofTroy

No I don't temp :/ I don't know if you read my post about hubby but I've agreed not to even use opk next cycle as he felt it was 'forced' :/ I'm tempted to take a opk now though, if it was O pain it'd pick it up right? I'm CD21 now though and my cycle is never longer than 26 days, so O now would be crazy late. :(


----------



## Powell130

It may or may not, depends on your surge. I get positives for 2 days and usually O after theatre starting to go negative. But I would think it would have a dark ish test line if you're coming off a surge


----------



## Powell130

I wouldn't be able to not take OPKs haha I'd be testing just not telling


----------



## AngelofTroy

I use the clearblue digis so it would be a smiley rather than a line I could compare. I guess I'll Just have to wait and see but if I'm late and get bfn then I'll know I O'd later I guess.


----------



## Powell130

Booooooo.. 

Good luck! I hope it's implantation related vs ovulation!


----------



## sdc010905

Powell the smileys have me worried sick too! And my dh is the exact same- even if i got another smiley i thibk he's bd'd out this cycle!!!!


----------



## Lost7

Argh - typed a long reply and with one button it was gone! :evil: :cry: 

Actually want to cry.. 

Right, JLM chart does look amazing but try not to get your hopes up too much. I've had several non pregnant triphasic charts now and everyone kept saying 'that's a BFP right there' and when it wasn't - it just broke me even more. 
Every chart is NOT the same. Some women have implantation dips, some do not. Some women who are pregnant have triphasic charts whilst some pregnant charts are all over the place - and vice versa. Really hope your temp has stayed up and that today you get your BFP. 

I'm limited for time today, hence why I don't have the time to really draft up another big reply to you all, I'm so sorry. :cry: 

I also agree with Powell in regards someone doing the OPK's and just not telling her husband so there is no pressure there. :hugs:

As for me - I'm busy packing. We're leaving tonight, but properly tomorrow. 

Woo hoo for me, a two and a half hour drive. Ah well, 4/5 nights away - it'll be worth it. 

My internet access will sadly be limited to evenings, but I will try and keep you all updated and the thread updated. If I have no 3G signal and no tethering opportunities then I will update it all on the Sunday / Monday when we get back. 

Keep well my lovelies, I'm sorry that the big reply I'd written was deleted. :cry:


----------



## Heatherga2015

got my :bfp: this morning!!! APRIL 2016 :baby: is on the way!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## gina236

Yayyyy! Congrats!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!!


----------



## AngelOb

Lost7: enjoy your trip! It's always nice to get away for a little while despite the travel it takes to get there.


afm temp shot up this morning after taking a dip yesterday so it's entirely possible I o'd a day early on cd13 which I would not be upset about at all, we'll find out for sure in the next few days. I never thought I would like temping as much as I do. It's nice to know whats going on and when.


----------



## sdc010905

Heatherga: delighted for you! Posted on the other thread this morn wondering about you!
Lost: enjoy ur trip!
Powell: i got confused earlier, i think it was angelob's post i was respinding to!

1dpo here, long 2 wks ahead!


----------



## Powell130

Lost7 said:


> Argh - typed a long reply and with one button it was gone! :evil: :cry:
> 
> Actually want to cry..
> 
> Right, JLM chart does look amazing but try not to get your hopes up too much. I've had several non pregnant triphasic charts now and everyone kept saying 'that's a BFP right there' and when it wasn't - it just broke me even more.
> Every chart is NOT the same. Some women have implantation dips, some do not. Some women who are pregnant have triphasic charts whilst some pregnant charts are all over the place - and vice versa. Really hope your temp has stayed up and that today you get your BFP.
> 
> I'm limited for time today, hence why I don't have the time to really draft up another big reply to you all, I'm so sorry. :cry:
> 
> I also agree with Powell in regards someone doing the OPK's and just not telling her husband so there is no pressure there. :hugs:
> 
> As for me - I'm busy packing. We're leaving tonight, but properly tomorrow.
> 
> Woo hoo for me, a two and a half hour drive. Ah well, 4/5 nights away - it'll be worth it.
> 
> My internet access will sadly be limited to evenings, but I will try and keep you all updated and the thread updated. If I have no 3G signal and no tethering opportunities then I will update it all on the Sunday / Monday when we get back.
> 
> Keep well my lovelies, I'm sorry that the big reply I'd written was deleted. :cry:

Have a great trip!


----------



## Lost7

Thanks ladies. 

Congrats Heather!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Heatherga2015 said:


> got my :bfp: this morning!!! APRIL 2016 :baby: is on the way!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congratulations!!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Congratulations Heather!!


----------



## Heatherga2015

thank you ladies and lots of :dust:


----------



## Smille24

Congrats Heather!


----------



## Kuji

Congrats Heather! :D I wish you a healthy and happy baby!


----------



## hal423

Congrats again heather! (I think I did that in another thread already) :)

Have a great trip Lost! Going away does wonders to make the TTC time go by fast. I left for vacay the day AF started and was so surprised when I was already on CD 11 when I got back - it really flew by!


----------



## Dtrisha

Congratulations heather !


----------



## MissMcCoy

I've lost the sensitivity in one breast. Ah. And I'm getting all those pms cravings.... noooo 

We seriously worked so hard this month. 

One off thing is the stabby pains in just the right side.... I hope this isn't a tubal.... 
Please please please let everything go right this cycle !!!!!


----------



## JLM73

17dpo and No AF but still BFN:coffee:
got a half line purple evap on the Wally test this am and FRER6DS neg,
not even a squinter


----------



## psychochick

I'll join! I might test on cheapie 8/11 if signs look good. Otherwise will wait and test 8/14 if AF does not arrive.


----------



## JLM73

Oh forgot to add to my last post lol
Lost have a wonderful trip and be safe out there!
Also, yes, def keeping a level head about my chart. I still have zigzag temps, and this chart is much diff from the one with DS 5 yrs ago.

Heather Huge Congrats!!

Powell Thx again for the links, very helpful.
:dust: to all!!


----------



## JLM73

Here's my half colored evap from this morning:


----------



## fairyy

I see there is a second line on that test JLM.

Your chart looks good. Weird that you haven't got positive yet with FRER. But as long as you don't get AF you are still in the game. :)


----------



## MissMcCoy

JLM.... I'm not sure about an evaporation! Can't wait to see progression tomorrow


----------



## JLM73

No idea what's going on lol
I had the same type half color lines 13dpo, and 15dpo, but those were lighter than todays, but again these were all after the 10 mins, so I'm calling them bfn especially since I got nothing at all on the FRER6ds.
I'm just gonna keep testing once a day with FMU with cheapies since that was my last FRER.
If I keep getting lines the next cpl days I'll try another FRER.
Until then woosaaa lol:coffee:


----------



## fairyy

Do you have any symptoms JLM ? Anything different like pregnancy symptoms ?


----------



## JLM73

I never have any sympts before AF, and def no boob sympts but this is the only diff:
-CP is med-high, soft, closed, and opening tilted toward my back
-CM creamy daily unless I am not drinking much, then sticky
-Daily boob tingling "let down" feeling off n on all day
- boobs are def fuller and sticking above bra a smidge and out sides a bit
-blue veins on boobs
That's it:shrug:


----------



## fairyy

Hope you are pregnant hun. What else the reason could be for such a long LP :shrug:


----------



## hal423

JLM - fingers crossed that's not an evap! It def has color to it!

Are you using the new FRER or the old FRER?


----------



## sdc010905

JLM73 said:


> Here's my half colored evap from this morning:
> View attachment 887309
> 
> View attachment 887311

This looks so positive- how long did it take to come up- iv only ever got blue dye evaps and after time limit and they were real thin and off to the side......was the frer with fmu?


----------



## sdc010905

hal423 said:


> JLM - fingers crossed that's not an evap! It def has color to it!
> 
> Are you using the new FRER or the old FRER?

Hey hal, Never knew there was new ones, i have 2 bought for this cycle-whats the difference?


----------



## hal423

I had no idea either until I bought a 2 pack in June. They are curved and weird looking like a baby spoon. I started reading reviews and everyone seems to hate them!


----------



## Powell130

JLM73 said:


> I never have any sympts before AF, and def no boob sympts but this is the only diff:
> -CP is med-high, soft, closed, and opening tilted toward my back
> -CM creamy daily unless I am not drinking much, then sticky
> -Daily boob tingling "let down" feeling off n on all day
> - boobs are def fuller and sticking above bra a smidge and out sides a bit
> -blue veins on boobs
> That's it:shrug:

I had blue veins and the weird CP before my BFP! 

I found my old BFP chart to compare yours! 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3dcb34


----------



## sdc010905

hal423 said:


> I had no idea either until I bought a 2 pack in June. They are curved and weird looking like a baby spoon. I started reading reviews and everyone seems to hate them!

Oh i must open my box tomorrow and check-i found them great before but now im put off already!

Jlm: i had the veiny boobs big time last time i was pg!


----------



## JLM73

:shrug: Thx Ladies
Powell thx for the chart link!

sdc I have never been more than 1 day late, and even then was first thing the next day as far as LP history. I'm dead on for 13day LP usually, about 4 days late now.

Yesss, sadly this FRER6ds was the new curved handle wide tip thingy.
I keep reading ppl are having probs with them...just my luck:growlmad:
But it was with fmu today. Not a hint of a 2nd line on it, and when I took it apart hours later...bcuz you KNOW I had to check it alllll the way out lol
the white "coating" thaenough hcg yet, or it's a slow hcg double, which is no bueno:wacko:t is on the strip where the lines show up, was literally missing chunks...very odd.

What's the diff between 6day sooner and the Gold?
Which is more sensitive?
I'm thinking I just haven't built up enough hcg yet, or it's a slow double which is no bueno


----------



## sdc010905

The 6ds tests more sensitive than the gold, cant remember exact miu's but i checked it before. If you were 2/3 days early id b sceptical but with af late and the look of that evap/faint test earlier i'd be cautiously hopeful. X


----------



## JLM73

Ok thx
Def being cautiously optimistic, and trying to just be neutral, go with the flow.
All things for a reason as they say...
I'm gonna try to snag another 3 pack of FRERs tonight. They had $3 off coupons on them at Walmart last I was there.
Thx again everyone.


----------



## JLM73

Hi ladies
So I ran into WallyWorld to grab another FRER6ds 3 pack, and ALL the FRERs were out except this kids- Test and Confirm??
It has a single 6day sooner, and a digital to confirm, cool but has anyone tried these and if so good/bad?


----------



## Powell130

Get the box with the FRER and the gold. Best of both worlds! It has a regular test and a digi. I also read this interesting tidbit about the golds
https://peeonastickfreak.com/category/first-response-early-response/


----------



## Powell130

Ha-ha that's hilarious


----------



## JLM73

LOL that's all they had...no choosing- guess it was meant to be.
I think I'll still save the digi for when I see something more definite. I am def tapped out on hpt fund now:blush:


----------



## Powell130

Which one is the gold? Digi or regular?


----------



## JLM73

I'm guessing the digi...box just says it's in a white wrapper, the other is the reg pink wrapper 6ds 2 pink lines kind.
I didn't open it yet in case I need to take it back - cuz its $11.38, and if I don't get a bfp, then I'm exchanging this toward a digi opk.
Not to mention my mother lives with me and is nosey as heck, so every neighbor on the block would be in my biz. She will be the LAST to know lol.


----------



## Powell130

Lmfao!! If the gold is in fact qualitative, I'd take it in the morning cuz I'm a POAS freak lol


----------



## JLM73

I know right?!
I wish they had to put all that on the outside of the box by law lol


----------



## Powell130

Right?!


----------



## Lost7

Good luck with testing today Hun!


----------



## Sweetsie

Hi everyone! Can I join?

Just stumbled across this site and would love to be added. I ovulated on Aug. 2nd so I am a few days into my TWW! I told myself I wouldnt symptom spot yet but I am already driving myself crazy with it :wacko: My husband and I are trying for #2 and this is my first cycle. I will be testing around the 16th. My birthday is the 18th so I am hoping for a BFP birthday surprise! Good luck to you all!! 

:dust:


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry been busy ladies.

Congrats to heather on bfp! H & H 9 months.

Lost, have a great time on your trip :)


----------



## Powell130

Got my crosshairs this morning! :happydance:


----------



## TTDuck

I'd like to join! Pretty sure I'm 2dpo since I don't ever get a temperature jump unless it's from ovulation! We'll be going on vacation with family starting around 9/10dpo so I'm not sure when I'll get a chance to test! Shooting for Aug 16th though.


----------



## MissMcCoy

Good luck this cycle sweets! 

Have fun today Powell!!!! ;)


----------



## MissMcCoy

Good luck testing today JLM! 

Side note... it's weird typing that as JLM are my initials! Haha


----------



## MissMcCoy

I used a cheap western family test today and no such luck.... I had been peeing more than once a day.... sooooo I'm out of tests. 
Gonna run an hour one way into town today just for tests.... don't tell the OH! Lol


----------



## Powell130

MissMcCoy said:


> Good luck this cycle sweets!
> 
> Have fun today Powell!!!! ;)

Thanx but the fun is over, now to wait lol :coffee:


----------



## JLM73

Lol McCoy on the initials!
I am still bfn this morning, except the weird purple evap way after time limit.
Powell I think like you said early on prob a chem. 
I checked cp this morning as usual, lots of creamy cm with a tiny dark brown speck.
Next bathroom break...small red streak on tp sooo I did what I always do in this case-rolled a bit of tissue into a tampon- quick in and out, and small amt of redspots with pink watery as well.
My temp did go up from ystrday, but we all know how it goes not getting a bfp after so much time annnd now spotting. So I am in the waiting game again, just a diff room lol :coffee:


----------



## Powell130

Booooo. Hopefully just early pregnancy spotting!!


----------



## sdc010905

Sweetsie and ttduck: im 2dpo too we can wait it out together.....

Jlm: i hope it turns around for u but you could b onto something with the chemical &#128559;


----------



## JLM73

Thx ladies. I came to the conclusion a long time ago " You can only do what you can do" so of course I'm still hopeful, but not gonna kid myself that if it is a chem, there was nothing diff this cycle I could have done to have prevented it.
I am def a control freak lol, but in ttc there's only so many things I can control.
After 9-10 mo's of trying, those were the first real colored lines even if way outside the timeframe, so I'll at least know I can O at my reg time, the donor is still good, and I can get the emby down the pipes to the right place. I am actually feeling pretty good since that's more than I knew before today:smug:
If it all goes south from here, I will likely try that natural progest you all talk about.
HUGS and :dust: to you all!


----------



## JLM73

I can't figure how to show my old bfp chart for DS in 2010, so attaching as a pic. I can't overlay due to not being a full FF member right now.
My chart now is much diff imo.
 



Attached Files:







2010BFP.jpg
File size: 61.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Powell130

It seems to follow a similar trend...rocky temps before O then a slow rise with a few dips then rocky again


----------



## JLM73

I love how we can see something diff with other ppls eyes lol. :dohh:
You are right Powell... I was so focused on just the sharp part after O and not thinking about it that way. Thx!
I always have rocky temps tho...insomnia. And I use Ambien now, but nothing back then lol.
I would just like a strong clear bfp if all is well, bcuz I will stop the ambien, but without it I am up 30 hours at a time once or twice a week, and benadryl and herbals are like tic tacs lol.
but at least with preg, I know I was dead tired every night, and actually slept better, so we will see.


----------



## MissMcCoy

Ok... now I went back and checked my test.... not sure if I missed it because it was sooooo faint or if it showed up after....Ive got a second colored line! Very very very faint! 

Cleaning house then heading out to but some frer 6 day sooner. 
Omgosh! Fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## AngelofTroy

MissMcCoy said:


> Ok... now I went back and checked my test.... not sure if I missed it because it was sooooo faint or if it showed up after....Ive got a second colored line! Very very very faint!
> 
> Cleaning house then heading out to but some frer 6 day sooner.
> Omgosh! Fingers and toes crossed!

So exciting!! Any update?


----------



## JLM73

Oh cool McCoy...awaiting update!


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Hope you both have bfp's! Fx!! 

I am CD 9 and wish time would go by faster...also I am frustrated with my CM as I can never determine anything other than watery. I can feel it in my underwear so I often go to the rest room to check, and its not a lot of it. But when I check my cervix, I obviosuly get more and it seems watery. Either I mostly always have watery cm or maybe I will O earlier than last cycle (CD19). Really hoping to see some sort of changes of my CM leading to O because its annoying just relying on OPK and temps....I want ewcm! Increasing my water intake as well as going to buy some grapefruit juice.


----------



## AngelofTroy

How do you all take your mind off symptom spotting??!


----------



## patience090

MissMcCoy said:


> Ok... now I went back and checked my test.... not sure if I missed it because it was sooooo faint or if it showed up after....Ive got a second colored line! Very very very faint!
> 
> Cleaning house then heading out to but some frer 6 day sooner.
> Omgosh! Fingers and toes crossed!


So I just been really lurking and just been reading everyone post. I had a dream two days ago you got a bfp but I didn't won't to say anything just yet until you had tested again. Lol and then I seen this shocking yet exciting. Lol I'm too chicken to test because I dreamed I got one too when you did. Lol I'm trying to wait it out. Fingers cross for you . congrats to all the other lovely ladies who got there bfps and sorry AF got others your babies are on the way beautiful people.


----------



## MissMcCoy

AngelofTroy said:


> How do you all take your mind off symptom spotting??!

I don't I'm the worst symptom spotter!


----------



## MissMcCoy

FRER confirmed. Another faint positive!!!! 

And a squinter on the dollerammas.... like if I didnt have the other faint positives I'd ditch it as a negative... but there's a little smidgen there. Haha 

Wow. 
Never had so much trouble ttc before. We used to look at each other and it would happen. 
All the people around me popping up pregnant and here I was left to answer shitty questions about "did it happen yet?" 
Tried to up load a picture to photobucket... but that's just not working for me... I'll try when I'm at work tomorrow. Plus you'll get a progression from tomorrow morning!
:cloud9: :happydance: :baby:

So basically the out of the blue symptoms were breast tenderness and cramps and crazy amounts of white discharge. Starting creamy and progressing to more like mucus plug.


----------



## Kuji

I just try to keep as busy as possible. But it often gets the best of me and I end up symptom spotting anyway lol


----------



## MissMcCoy

patience090 said:


> MissMcCoy said:
> 
> 
> Ok... now I went back and checked my test.... not sure if I missed it because it was sooooo faint or if it showed up after....Ive got a second colored line! Very very very faint!
> 
> Cleaning house then heading out to but some frer 6 day sooner.
> Omgosh! Fingers and toes crossed!
> 
> 
> 
> So I just been really lurking and just been reading everyone post. I had a dream two days ago you got a bfp but I didn't won't to say anything just yet until you had tested again. Lol and then I seen this shocking yet exciting. Lol I'm too chicken to test because I dreamed I got one too when you did. Lol I'm trying to wait it out. Fingers cross for you . congrats to all the other lovely ladies who got there bfps and sorry AF got others your babies are on the way beautiful people.Click to expand...

We've got a gal with a gift in the group! Fingers crossed that the whole premonition pans out!!! ;)


----------



## Powell130

MissMcCoy said:


> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> How do you all take your mind off symptom spotting??!
> 
> I don't I'm the worst symptom spotter!Click to expand...

Lol me either but I don't let myself start until 1ODPO


----------



## JLM73

Does anyone here monitor their saliva ferning?
If you check my chart in siggy you will see I have some nearly every day WTH??
I posted on another thread where someone asked about it her:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...e-due-af-tomorrow-like-me-3.html#post35946439
But just wondered if any of you all monitor it.
Here's my least ferning this month:

And here's today's ferning amt, which I have nearly everyday- and I check twice a day- at wake up and at night after no food/drink for about 4 hrs.
Thoughts?


----------



## Powell130

I check mine too but only my second cycle. I have only been getting ferning around O. I did notice all of your ferning on your chart! But not sure what to make of it but you definitely have some serious ferning today!


----------



## JLM73

:shrug: I am a fern factory lol
Now if I can change that to a baby factory!
Today's ferning is what I see everyday practically. I am hard pressed to search for a spot that is thinner or even has a space then I'm like AHA I can call this partial :rofl:


----------



## hal423

I got my positive OPK today yay! Hopefully O will happen tomorrow and I can join you all in the TWW to symptom spot, hehe.

JLM - I've never seen ferning before. That's really cool!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## JLM73

Hal yes cool, but I am the only woman wanting to NOT see it lol
I'm not sure what's true but I read conflicting things on if it's there when preg , some say yes, most say it minimal. So having it everyday is not helping hehe

Def +opk very nice


----------



## hal423

Hmm - I don't know much about it but if it's anything like CP or CM, that seems to be different for everybody post O - no matter if you're pregnant or not.

I hope this turns into a BFP soon - your tests looked promising! Any new ones with lines?


----------



## JLM73

Nah didn't bother with a pic this morning cuz it was just like 17 dpo, no darker, not within test time.
Ferning shoulf only look like that 2nd pic when you are close to O. It's like an opk.
So having it daily is not helping and very odd lol
Usually the sample will be clear with "chards" big boulder looking spots, or smaller specks, and maybe a small fern or two if at all when not about to O, and usually right after O ferns disappear, over the next day, more like my first pick, and then nothing again.
Yay defiant body lol


----------



## onetubeleft

Hey ladies! Hope You are well, today is 1dpo for me. Tww has officially started. Mind if I join? Testing on the 20th xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

ferning is different for everyone. i read some ladies have it throughout their cycle. however WOW that looks like fertile full ferning. which is insane! i never take it after O so i can't help love.



dd's fourth birthday is today :happydance: i'll be preoccupied today! still love you ladies. :)


----------



## Actg4Baby

Good morning!!

I'm new here. I have PCOS and wasn't ovulating for the past few months. In July, I got my first blinking smileys on the 25th thru the 28th. I was running late and did not test on the 29th. On the 30th, I got my first solid smiley, so I'm going with that day as "o-day". 

4DPO - I had increased sense of smell and moody/emotional :wacko:
5DPO - I had cramping on left and right side, a few below my belly button, intense sense of taste, moody/emotional :cry:
6DPO - Moody/Emotional
7DPO - This morning, cramps on the left side and below belly button. 

I don't have regular cycles, but my apps are telling me to expect AF on the 14th. I'm also on progesterone. 

I think I'm going to test on the 9th :test: (and every day after, probably! :blush:) That's 10DPO.

What do you ladies think?


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Clearblue advanced digital opk question.....Mine only came with 10 tests....when you run out of tests do you have to buy a whole new opk or can you buy the sticks separately? Just wondering if I should get more in case I dont get the smileys on the first 10. I used IC last month and those worked great, but I am ocd and want this to be the month so I figured I'd try both. I hate waiting to O!


----------



## Actg4Baby

Nursemommy- from my understanding, you have to buy a whole new pack but use the tester from the old pack. :)


----------



## Powell130

NurseMommyTTC said:


> Clearblue advanced digital opk question.....Mine only came with 10 tests....when you run out of tests do you have to buy a whole new opk or can you buy the sticks separately? Just wondering if I should get more in case I dont get the smileys on the first 10. I used IC last month and those worked great, but I am ocd and want this to be the month so I figured I'd try both. I hate waiting to O!

Buy a new pack but use the old reader.

I would think the 10 should last if you start testing a few days before you got your positive IC. I have 4 sticks left over and wasted one by testing agàin after my solid smiley went away so really I only used 5. 2 circles, 2 flashing smileys then solid smiley


----------



## JLM73

Good day everyone!
So figured I'd update my soap opera TWW that is turning into a 3+ wk wait...
So below are the 19dpo fmu tests from this morning. Sorry for the delay, but I like to have my FF chart stuff all done before I post (ocd lol)
Still bfn technically since I still can't get the lines before time limit, but decided to add a $ store test again to the walmart 88 cent.
CP still high, soft, closed, tilted back...watery cm with a few dark brown specks from overnight.
Pics below- whole, strips on paper (walmart on top, $ store bottom,negative is $ test) :coffee:


----------



## Powell130

I'm so interested to see how this turns out for you


----------



## Powell130

I'm tempted to mail you a few 10miu ICs lol


----------



## JLM73

I know right lol Worst cliff hanger ever :rofl:
I used 10mius last cycle, but never even got an evap.
Decided this time I would got with local cheapies since I was indecisive about my last AF being light and kept changing it from light to spotting and back ( wasn't sure whether to start new cycle or not lol)
Welll my indecisiveness led to not having enough time for them to ship when I wanted them. Plus i figured if I got preg, it would eventually show on these, and I didn't really need to now as early as possible.
Who knew I'd be late 6 days and still not know wth is going on ?!


----------



## Powell130

I do see a line on the bottom one tho


----------



## hal423

Ugh JLM! I hate this for you! There is definitely something on those tests - did you try another FRER?


----------



## Powell130

I found the best way to creep tests....turn the flash on your phone and lay the test over it with the test window over the flash


----------



## MissMcCoy

JLM I see lines there too... what the heck man. 

Fingers crossed for a clear answer soon!


----------



## MissMcCoy

https://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c266/missmccoy/Mobile Uploads/20150806_093829.jpg

OK I wanted to do a hold until noon.... but apparently I've got the increased urination symptom going on. 

Tested 2.5 hrs after my fmu one and 1.5 since my last pee break...


----------



## hal423

Congrats Ms McCoy!!!


----------



## JLM73

OOh I see it Miss McCoy congrats!
Powell- yea I know ppl say not to, but I got a $1 mini LED flashlight to do that.
Sometimes it's too bright, but I can see the lines like you suggested.
Hal- I have used 3 Frer6day sooner since these late, faint lines appeared, but I didn't see anything on them. I'm trying to hold out on using the frer6s/digi combo pack I just bought cuz if this doesn't work I am exchanging those for a digi opk.
Thx ladies I have set up a cot and laptop in this waiting room if anyone wants to visit me lol...they do have good coffee here tho :coffee:


----------



## foodiewife

Hi all! Can I join? I'm 1dpo now and *should* wait to test until the 20th. Will likely start around 11dpo but please put me down for the 20th for an official answer! I feel like we timed things better this cycle. i'm only tracking periods for now since we are super early in the ttc game (cycle 3 for #1). i'm beginning to learn that i start feeling symptoms almost immediately after i ovulate so i've got a long haul for symptom spotting. hoping to keep calm this cycle and not pee on too many things!


----------



## todmommy4568

Sorry it's been a while ladies, I went out of town for the weekend and then have been really busy this week. The pictures I attached are tests that I took last Friday on the 31st and then what they looked like when the colors were changed on them. The FRER was some weird shadow thing but changing the coloring is definitely noticeable and I could see it in person, the walmart cheapie was not hard to see at all, event my OH saw it and that's saying something :haha: the only problem is that both of them were out of the time frame. I took another FRER Sunday and Monday that came up negative and didn't change after the time frame. I haven't taken a test since, am trying to hold for a couple hours right now. AF was due today, usually I get spotting the day before and then she is there in the morning quite faithfully although last month she was very late which I attributed to just getting copper IUD out (figured trauma from removal) but I figured my cycle would be back to normal this month :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







manipulated 88.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 10









88 cent.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 11









manipulated test.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 11









FRER.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 18


----------



## todmommy4568

Oh geeze and got so caught up trying to upload those pictures I almost forgot! Huge congrats on the BFP heatherga!! FX for everyone else!! JLM very interested to see what happens with you this month, especially since I am in a similar situation haha.


----------



## JLM73

Thx Todmom...I'm 19dpo, 6 days late, spotted ystrdy am, and again this am...still BFN other than lines after test limit:coffee:
Can't wait to see your next test. I can see your line on the wally tests!


----------



## todmommy4568

Hopefully you get an answer one way or the other soon JLM, I know last month when I was late all I wanted was my period just so I would finally know what was going on since I was getting negative tests. Yea the wally test was very easy to see, the FRER the line was so barely there that my OH thought I was imagining a line until I showed him what I was seeing. :haha:


----------



## JLM73

Yea I have gotten colored lines on Wally's and $ but after time limits, and darker after drying, but frer was a no go for me.
I have a pill pack here I can use to force AF, but I don't want to do that without getting back to getting totally blank tests for a few days. My doc doesn't take my new insur UNLESS you are preg, and I don't want to spend cash on a beta, as it's either <5 or would need to be repeated for more cash.


----------



## shaescott

I've decided I'm gonna test the 16th, which would be the 6 weeks pregnant mark, if AF hasn't arrived by then. It's the 4 week wait for me haha. I got a BFN at 3 days late, and I only have one FRER, so I'm waiting as not to waste it.


----------



## JLM73

OK well I'm gonna call myself out this round.
Had spotting ystrdy am17 dpo- old dark brown smear from night of 16dpo
Had spotting this am - watery pink cm couple wipes
And now (9pm here) achy uterus and last 2 pee breaks, have had:
8pm- ittybitty clots of dark red in toilet
9pm- drips of dark red in toilet
I'm setting my chart to light, which will start a new cycle.
I know ppl who have bled quite a bit and been bfp and had healthy babies, but I have yet to get a real strong bfp- in timeframe, so I'm starting anew.
If by chance there's a bean in there that manages to survive the bleed, then I can always change my chart back to a continuous cycle.
GL to all you ladies and super :dust: !!
I will still be here stalking you all. If I am back on sched:
I should O Aug 18th (lmao my old wed anniv.) and you KNOW I will start testing 9dpo lol
*Lost if you are out there can you pls put me down to test 8/27?*(lmao again - that's my last hearing to finish ex's divorce BS)


----------



## ksierra44

Hey ladies i just found this forum. BfN in July (our first month trying) AF is due the 19th and im not sure i really have much hope because I think i missed my window.


----------



## ksierra44

Jlm i have a friend who doesnt get BFPs until at least 10 days late! Shes got three boys


----------



## ksierra44

Anybody know anything about Organic Vitex negundo (seed) ? Its in my prenatal


----------



## shaescott

*Lost can you add me for the 16th? Thanks!*


----------



## maybe8

JLM73 said:


> OK well I'm gonna call myself out this round.
> Had spotting ystrdy am17 dpo- old dark brown smear from night of 16dpo
> Had spotting this am - watery pink cm couple wipes
> And now (9pm here) achy uterus and last 2 pee breaks, have had:
> 8pm- ittybitty clots of dark red in toilet
> 9pm- drips of dark red in toilet
> I'm setting my chart to light, which will start a new cycle.
> I know ppl who have bled quite a bit and been bfp and had healthy babies, but I have yet to get a real strong bfp- in timeframe, so I'm starting anew.
> If by chance there's a bean in there that manages to survive the bleed, then I can always change my chart back to a continuous cycle.
> GL to all you ladies and super :dust: !!
> I will still be here stalking you all. If I am back on sched:
> I should O Aug 18th (lmao my old wed anniv.) and you KNOW I will start testing 9dpo lol
> *Lost if you are out there can you pls put me down to test 8/27?*(lmao again - that's my last hearing to finish ex's divorce BS)

JLM....sorry that things are not looking better for this cycle. I am sending huge amounts of dust your way.


----------



## JLM73

Thx Maybe and KSierra and everyone really lol - so many of us here its crazy!:wacko:
I am not gonna kid myself, the slight temp drop and bleeding is how june turned into July cycle, but I def had much higher sustained temps this time, and my temp is still up quite a bit from where june fell to when I started bleeding then. I think June cycle I O'd but didn't get timing right to meet my donor. I can always combine charts if mother nature comes thru with some crazy bleed but sustainable bfp thing so no worries there. I just like to be realistic with myself and err toward the more likely result so I am not crazy like June to July- I should have had chalk boards installed on my walls for all the calculations and possible theories I came up with :rofl:
Assuming next O is on time after all this, it will fall on a weekday:dohh:
First time for that, so I hope my donor can make the trip - we live a cpl hours apart


----------



## jlynnx33

Just posted a picture in the early august testers thread. Hoping other people see the line and I'm not crazy!!


----------



## PnutProtector

Hi ladies! This is my first cycle trying and I'm not temping yet (too much to think about right out of the gate). I'll be testing on the 15th, witch also happens to be my birthday. I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but it's so hard not to get excited and over analyze every sensation and feeling right now.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Feel like AF is on her way :( been a right moody cow to OH this morning!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I'm still waiting for ovulation. :-(
CD15 and still not happened. Clomid doesn't seem to be working very well this time around it seems. Hopefully it will be sooner rather than later. Xx

Good luck to our upcoming testers. Xx


----------



## maybe8

jlynnx33 said:


> Just posted a picture in the early august testers thread. Hoping other people see the line and I'm not crazy!!

I see it! Take a pink dye test. Fx


----------



## Smille24

Sorry JLM :hugs:. Hopefully it's nothing and you end up with a bfp.

I'm cd 15 and still waiting to O. Looks like it's not going to happen when I want it to, but that's life.


----------



## onetubeleft

Hey everyone. I'm 2-3dpo and had a spot of blood today. Is that too early? Xx


----------



## AngelOb

Ff took my cross hairs away this morning. Thinking it will push o to cd15 which is two days later. So frustrated! I just want this tww to hurry up.


----------



## Happy Yogi

JLM73 said:


> OK well I'm gonna call myself out this round.
> Had spotting ystrdy am17 dpo- old dark brown smear from night of 16dpo
> Had spotting this am - watery pink cm couple wipes
> And now (9pm here) achy uterus and last 2 pee breaks, have had:
> 8pm- ittybitty clots of dark red in toilet
> 9pm- drips of dark red in toilet
> I'm setting my chart to light, which will start a new cycle.
> I know ppl who have bled quite a bit and been bfp and had healthy babies, but I have yet to get a real strong bfp- in timeframe, so I'm starting anew.
> If by chance there's a bean in there that manages to survive the bleed, then I can always change my chart back to a continuous cycle.
> GL to all you ladies and super :dust: !!
> I will still be here stalking you all. If I am back on sched:
> I should O Aug 18th (lmao my old wed anniv.) and you KNOW I will start testing 9dpo lol
> *Lost if you are out there can you pls put me down to test 8/27?*(lmao again - that's my last hearing to finish ex's divorce BS)

Oh no, I'm so sorry. I was certain at least one of us would get a BFP. I'm on CD 41 and still no AF, but with the cramps I have, I know she's right around the corner. Really disappointed that my cycle is so long after having a 33 day one last time - was hoping they were getting shorter:dohh: Now I gotta wait for what seems like forever for the next cycle....:coffee:


----------



## JLM73

Hi ladies - been a busy day Ex hubby is being a complete ass and refusing to allow my son to attend the bday party for my surro twins AND I am in full out AF with temp drop this am so def no chance of pulling out a bfp:growlmad:
Anyhoo I took my test and confirm frer back to exchange for a digi opk and :shock: OMG had no idea they werwe SO much money. I'm gonna see if I can find one online a bit cheaper.
Until then, I planned to use the $ store opks because I want to test daily to have some ref on FF about my surge pattern. I have had times where I rev up but don't O until next surge near my reg cd13, I am just science geeky like that lol, and like to be able to compare months.

Soooo...I walk into $ store to buy some opks, and actually get happy thinking Yay I get to poas...even if not a hpt....and WTH they have rearranged the store ( thankfully they finally restocked New Choice hpts) BUT they have totally eliminated OPKs?!? Who the heck made that decision!!
I am back to being pissy again- totally ruined my day again.
I'm stuck in the car with my older son and nosey mother the rest of the afternoon, so no way can i get by a $ store elsewhere without her seeing what I am up to ( she is a blabber mouth and I don't want anyone in my biz until I am bfp and past the 12wk mark)...
Bad day getting worse by the minute...


----------



## gina236

So sorry your having such a bad day :hugs: hope it gets better!


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

JLM73 said:


> Hi ladies - been a busy day Ex hubby is being a complete ass and refusing to allow my son to attend the bday party for my surro twins AND I am in full out AF with temp drop this am so def no chance of pulling out a bfp:growlmad:
> Anyhoo I took my test and confirm frer back to exchange for a digi opk and :shock: OMG had no idea they werwe SO much money. I'm gonna see if I can find one online a bit cheaper.
> Until then, I planned to use the $ store opks because I want to test daily to have some ref on FF about my surge pattern. I have had times where I rev up but don't O until next surge near my reg cd13, I am just science geeky like that lol, and like to be able to compare months.
> 
> Soooo...I walk into $ store to buy some opks, and actually get happy thinking Yay I get to poas...even if not a hpt....and WTH they have rearranged the store ( thankfully they finally restocked New Choice hpts) BUT they have totally eliminated OPKs?!? Who the heck made that decision!!
> I am back to being pissy again- totally ruined my day again.
> I'm stuck in the car with my older son and nosey mother the rest of the afternoon, so no way can i get by a $ store elsewhere without her seeing what I am up to ( she is a blabber mouth and I don't want anyone in my biz until I am bfp and past the 12wk mark)...
> Bad day getting worse by the minute...

 So sorry you are having a bad day :hugs:


----------



## Powell130

Mine doesn't have the OPKs anymore either! So last cycle I got a box of the Answer dipsticks ($20 for 20) so the same cost as dollar store. Maybe try those? They're not individually sealed so you gotta use all in one cycle which the POAS in me LOVED lol


----------



## fairyy

Sorry for the bad day and AF JLM :hugs:


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'm so stressed out this cycle, I've put so much into it emotionally but AF feels like it's on it's way, I am desperate to find something positive to focus on but then I feel utterly depressed at the thought that it won't be our month. I am going away for a week with hubby's family tomorrow, AF is due anytime this weekend until Tuesday depending on whether I go by average cycle length or average LP. I wish I could say the holiday would keep me too busy to worry but I think actually with family doting on our son we may have a lot of time to obsess.


----------



## JLM73

Thank you all! I love you ladies
Angel sorry, I know just how you feel.
Seems no matter how much I prepare, and how well I time things, and how diligent I am with meds, diet, water, testing etc...it is crushing everytime AF comes yet again...
:hugs2:


----------



## JLM73

Sorry to go a bit off topic, (trying to eek out an Aug. BFP still lol)
Can any of you ladies using Natural Progesterone pls check my question below?
Thx!
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2332019-natural-progesterone-long.html


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

A few days ago my dd asked me if I am having a baby. She is only 4 years old and I have not told her anything regarding me ttc. Although I'm obviously not pregnant at the moment, I thought it was so random of her to ask that! Maybe it's a good sign fx!


----------



## hal423

Oh no JLM! So sorry to hear that AF came and that you had such a crappy day. Big hugs to you!

Nursemommy - my DD is the same way. Every now and then she'll just say "I have a baby sister!" I want to give her one so bad but even if I do happen to get pregnant I will absolutely not tell her until we let everyone know because she is such a blabber mouth!


----------



## mommyxofxone

cd 8 here :/ and JLM i can't even believe you got af. i'm totally shocked!!!


----------



## JLM73

Thank you ladies
I was def disappointed to say the least that spotting turned to AF, but I have never had bleeding with a preg before except my prev losses...
On a TMI note (like any of us stop reading when ppl say that LOL)
But I absolutely HATE:growlmad: AF.
It's one of the reasons I was a Depo girl in the past - loved No AF
But now that I've been ttc I relaize the need to have it which is why I stopped depo last year.
However I am SO over the bleed today, and def think last cycle was a Loss...
I usually have light flow, Med 2 days, Light fourth, then spot and done
I literally have gone from spot ystrday a.m., to drips last night, to light this morning, Med late morning, and bleeding through super tampons, with a pad back up TWICE today...Nothing like shopping at walmart and feeling the overflow, just hoping there isn't any showing thru your jeans grrr
Thankfully I'm back home because now I'm on the Super pads, and cramping and clotty...sorry - I did warn you all LOL
Hopefully this heaviness ends tonight...

On a diff note Congrats again to the BFPers and :dust: to all you sweet Women
I'm hoping to still O later this month, but we shall see! :shrug:


----------



## Powell130

I know what you mean! I've always had a somewhat heavy flow and it SUCKSSSSSSS


----------



## PnutProtector

Well. Of course the day after I post that I'm going to test next week AF has to show up. But that doesn't put me totally out for the count this month right? I wasn't expecting to be so upset about it. This is only our first cycle trying. And then on the other hand I feel guilty about being sad about it when there are others who have been trying much longer than we have. ugh. I'm going to snuggle my teddy bear and eat chocolate with a heating pad tonight.


----------



## MissMcCoy

Oh JLM I'm so sorry.

Ttc is not for the faint of heart that's for sure. 
All the best to catch the next egg and have it super sticky!


----------



## todmommy4568

nursemommy- my ds does the same thing, just never know exactly when he is going to imagine another sibling, we were walking through walmart the other day when he told a random stranger that his mom was having a baby :dohh::haha:

pnutprotector- I'm sorry that AF showed up :hugs: I know what you mean about feeling guilty since it is only your first month but it is always upsetting getting AF when you want a BFP so much. One thing I have always seen from these ladies on BnB is compassion and support no matter what.


----------



## MissMcCoy

Ive been testing every day sinow Wednesdays faint positive. 
Just keeps getting darker and darker which I am very pleased about. 
HOWEVER!! I went to the clinic today to confirm the pregnancy and get going with the prenatals and their urine test didn't pick anything up! 
Was a bit worried. Ran home and tested for the darkest bfp yet! 
Going back next week I suppose.


----------



## PnutProtector

Good Luck MissMcCoy!! :dust:


----------



## todmommy4568

MissMcCoy- I just read something similar to your situation a little while ago. The solution ended up being that the doctors test weren't as sensitive, 50-100 mius, if you are getting positives in the time limits and they are getting darker that would be my guess is that the doctors tests just aren't as sensitive. :shrug:


----------



## todmommy4568

AFM I am still getting evap lines out of the time limits. I am out of tests :haha: and I am not buying any more unless I make it to next friday without AF. My body is just frustrating the heck out of me right now, as if stressing about AF isn't enough I spent most of my night at work trying to make sure I didn't hurl in front of my customers. :nope::wacko:


----------



## JLM73

No worries McCoy
Alot of doc offices don't use the super semsitive strips bcuz
1 CYA - they don't want scenes and litigation for telling a pt shes positive, then when "AF" comes, they make a scene or claim wrong diagnosis blah blah
2 Alot of them still go by wanting a certaing hcg (beta) before considering it a viable preg... sigh 
oh and the worst are the quick check and trash em staff members - faint bfp is neg to alot of them
Trust what you see getting darker...the clinic will catch up later hehe


----------



## AngelofTroy

Congratulations to the BFPs, Drs are rubbish, my GP really worried me saying my test was very faint with my son, but I was 5 weeks by then and got a positive digi at home the same day!

Sorry to everyone who got AF, I expect to be joining you very soon! 

As for older children and their phantom siblings, my son told my friend who KNOWS I'm TTC that mummy is having a baby, she had this look even though I denied it and I'm sure she's convinced that I've Just decided not to tell her!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Sorry you are having an awful AF JLM. XX
MissMcCoy, just enjoy your home pg tests getting darker. It is the real thing even if the doctors didn't show. Xx

AFM, if temp stays high I should get crosshairs in 2 days. I will be testing 22nd August if no AF so pleased could I be moved on the front page. Thank you. Xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

AF here as I predicted


----------



## Flueky88

I need to change my testing date lost, whenever you get back :) please move to August 31st I think I failed to ovulate about 2 weeks ago. I had EWCM and positive opk. I haven't had EWCM before.

Btw, congrats to all the bfps! Sorry to those AF showed. Good luck to future testers


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Hey girls, take a look at this thread. I posted it in 1st trimester and it really made me have more hope! A lot of people conceived very quickly!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/2330885-please-read-answer.html


----------



## AngelofTroy

NurseMommyTTC said:


> Hey girls, take a look at this thread. I posted it in 1st trimester and it really made me have more hope! A lot of people conceived very quickly!
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/2330885-please-read-answer.html

:( This just makes me even more convinced that something is wrong with me.


----------



## JLM73

Thanks Teeny and sorry Angel


----------



## AngelOb

AngelofTroy said:


> NurseMommyTTC said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, take a look at this thread. I posted it in 1st trimester and it really made me have more hope! A lot of people conceived very quickly!
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/2330885-please-read-answer.html
> 
> :( This just makes me even more convinced that something is wrong with me.Click to expand...

Nothing is wrong with you. Sometimes it just takes a little longer. You'll have your bfp soon


----------



## fairyy

AngelofTroy said:


> AF here as I predicted

Sorry hun:hugs:
Good luck this month.


----------



## fairyy

NurseMommyTTC said:


> Hey girls, take a look at this thread. I posted it in 1st trimester and it really made me have more hope! A lot of people conceived very quickly!
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/2330885-please-read-answer.html

Thanks for the link. Very nice thread :thumbup:


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Angel of Troy please don't
Feel that way! I think sometimes it just takes longer. I may have been very lucky when I conceived dd on second cycle because all I did was temp. And for some reason I have a feeling it's going to take me longer this time around and I am accepting that...and if I conceive earlier than that's great. I'm kind of ok with it taking a few months to avoid a summer baby but if that happens again then that's fine too!


----------



## ksierra44

I am cross posting this....
Is it possible that I ovulated a week early? Do prenatal vitamins affect cycles at all? I just think about the one Sided sharp pinching pains i had a week ago Thursday. .. but normally id O this past Thursda. ..CD17 vs when i had the pains on CD 11. last night i kept falling asleep and waking right up after creepy hallucination type dreams.


----------



## ONEID

Hey everyone!! Just stepping in to wish good luck to everyone!! I may not be as active this month as I am sort of giving up. This is an incredibly hard journey for us women and our spouses and we are stronger everyday because of it. I heard a saying that I really liked, and I wanted to pass it along as reassurance that everything happens for a reason. 
"Everything you are going through is preparing you for everything you ever wanted" xoxoxo.


----------



## onetubeleft

Hi everyone thought I'd update, 3-4dpo now very bloated and having lots of heartburn. I know its too early but a girl can dream! Testing August 20th (if I hold out) how are you all? X


----------



## sdc010905

Jlm, so sorry your af came &#128546; i've been trying to keep busy and not obsess so much but im so confused- if anyone has any ideas, that wud b great. My af was irregular all last yr as i was bf, had a chemical in septbut wasnt ttc at the time. Stopped bf jan 15 and since then my cycles have been between 21 + 29 days. Only started ttc july so this is cycle2. In cycle 1 i got pos opk day 10 and day 15, it ended up being 26 day cycle so still not sure which was O. Put it down to it being my 1st time using opks and thembeing reallycheap ones. Bought cb digis for this cycle-thought they would be clearer. Started them day 8, got no flashing smiley-went straight to solid smiley day 10, assumed i would ov day 11ish and bd'd day 8, 10,11,12. Now here i am again with another pos opk (its not a digi but its so clear, its cd 16. No bd since day 12-im going to tonight and 2m but i thought i was 5dpo. Why am i surging twice, when do ye think i O?


----------



## Kuji

Just updating as well :) I'm 5 DPO and feeling some cramping every so often. Not sure if it's nothing or not but I'm hoping it might be a good sign. I have a 26-27 CD cycle so I'll be testing in 8 days. 

I was worried by my sudden drop in temperature but after looking at a lot of positive charts, I noticed that a lot of them seem to have a sudden drop. I just have to hope it goes back up! 

I know it's only my fourth month trying but I'm not sure how much disappointment I'll be able to handle. I just hope to have my bfp soon. FX


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

sdc010905 said:


> Jlm, so sorry your af came &#55357;&#56866; i've been trying to keep busy and not obsess so much but im so confused- if anyone has any ideas, that wud b great. My af was irregular all last yr as i was bf, had a chemical in septbut wasnt ttc at the time. Stopped bf jan 15 and since then my cycles have been between 21 + 29 days. Only started ttc july so this is cycle2. In cycle 1 i got pos opk day 10 and day 15, it ended up being 26 day cycle so still not sure which was O. Put it down to it being my 1st time using opks and thembeing reallycheap ones. Bought cb digis for this cycle-thought they would be clearer. Started them day 8, got no flashing smiley-went straight to solid smiley day 10, assumed i would ov day 11ish and bd'd day 8, 10,11,12. Now here i am again with another pos opk (its not a digi but its so clear, its cd 16. No bd since day 12-im going to tonight and 2m but i thought i was 5dpo. Why am i surging twice, when do ye think i O?

Sometimes your body gears up to O, but doesnt actually do it. Then tries again later in the cycle, so both times you will get the LH surge and positive OPK's. A positive OPK dosnt mean you have definitely O'd, the best way to be sure that it actually happened is by temping. Do you temp?


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Kuji said:


> Just updating as well :) I'm 5 DPO and feeling some cramping every so often. Not sure if it's nothing or not but I'm hoping it might be a good sign. I have a 26-27 CD cycle so I'll be testing in 8 days.
> 
> I was worried by my sudden drop in temperature but after looking at a lot of positive charts, I noticed that a lot of them seem to have a sudden drop. I just have to hope it goes back up!
> 
> I know it's only my fourth month trying but I'm not sure how much disappointment I'll be able to handle. I just hope to have my bfp soon. FX

I might be an implantation dip! Although a dip around 5 dpo is normal, my chart last cycle I had a dip at 5dpo as well but did not conceive. The most common time for implantaion is 7-9 dpo.


----------



## Kuji

NurseMommyTTC said:


> Kuji said:
> 
> 
> Just updating as well :) I'm 5 DPO and feeling some cramping every so often. Not sure if it's nothing or not but I'm hoping it might be a good sign. I have a 26-27 CD cycle so I'll be testing in 8 days.
> 
> I was worried by my sudden drop in temperature but after looking at a lot of positive charts, I noticed that a lot of them seem to have a sudden drop. I just have to hope it goes back up!
> 
> I know it's only my fourth month trying but I'm not sure how much disappointment I'll be able to handle. I just hope to have my bfp soon. FX
> 
> I might be an implantation dip! Although a dip around 5 dpo is normal, my chart last cycle I had a dip at 5dpo as well but did not conceive. The most common time for implantaion is 7-9 dpo.Click to expand...

Thank you so much! I hope it might be an implantation dip but I guess we'll see once the time for testing comes! It's good to know that a dip at 5 dpo is normal. I was worried at first haha.


----------



## sdc010905

Nursemommy: thanks so much.....yeah im inclined to think you're right but last month when the same thing happened- in the end af's arrival date/cycle length kind of pointed to Ov taking place on the 1st surge. Unless my lp is short maybe? Its frustrating because i feel like a lot of my bding effort is wasted on the wrong times and id like my cycles to be at least 25 days long and consistent. Im 29 and they've never been like this. Think im going to have to start temping next cycle. I've never done it-seems a bit daunting but so many of you ladies swear by it-worth a shot.


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

sdc010905 said:


> Nursemommy: thanks so much.....yeah im inclined to think you're right but last month when the same thing happened- in the end af's arrival date/cycle length kind of pointed to Ov taking place on the 1st surge. Unless my lp is short maybe? Its frustrating because i feel like a lot of my bding effort is wasted on the wrong times and id like my cycles to be at least 25 days long and consistent. Im 29 and they've never been like this. Think im going to have to start temping next cycle. I've never done it-seems a bit daunting but so many of you ladies swear by it-worth a shot.

I love temping! Not only can you know when you O'd, you also know when af is right around the corner.


----------



## JLM73

Hola Chicas!
I've been out alllll day at my SurroTwins bday party, can't believe it's been SIX years since I carried them in my belly!?
They are awesome:smug:
Finishing up cd3 here and Man my BT took a nosedive this morn lol
Hopefully that means I am back to my baseline and hopefully can get an O in this month[-o&lt;
I hope you are all doing well and feeling even better.
I'm playing catch up on the boards - I am so behind!:dohh:


----------



## drjo718

Hi all, I'd like to join. I'm not sure when I'll ovulate with the femara I took this cycle, but I'm on cd14, having ewcm and beginning to have pressure in my lower abdomen which I've been having for a few days before ovulation in femara cycles. Let's put my testing date around August 25.


----------



## jellybeanmom

How do I get in on the fun? Last AF was July 19. Ovulation should have been about Aug 2. I guess list me for testing when you think is best... I will probably test early though. This wait is making me crazy.


----------



## jellybeanmom

Okay, I have decided to test on the 11th. Praying for a BFP!


----------



## JLM73

:haha: Nice Nurse The good and the bad eh?
:dust: to us all!!


----------



## Lost7

Good morning lovelies. I'm sorry I've been quiet but as you all know, I have been on holiday. 

We are on route home as we speak. My Fiancé is driving as I drove down there lol. 

I will update the thread and personally reply to you all when I can boot the laptop up and do it properly. 

It's been a great holiday. Just what we needed. I still am depressed about my miscarriages, but on the whole I've been lifted.
I have bought myself a MacBook Pro (sometimes you've just got to treat yourself, and a brand new car doesn't cut it on the Internet). :lol:

Speak soon, hope you're all keeping well and haven't missed me too much! :) I've missed you all!


----------



## Lost7

P.s I got a high today on my monitor. :happydance: 
Was scared I wouldn't ovulate as I lost again earlier this cycle!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Glad you had a lovely holiday Lost. I guess it's time to BD! Good luck this cycle for a sticky bean. Xxx


----------



## JLM73

Welcome halfway back lol
Yes we missed you!!
Hope we both get an O in this go round hehe


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Cd 13 and still SO negative. Waiting to O sucks! I hate having late ovulation. Less chances of bfp :-(


----------



## Dolphinleigh

Top is 12 dpo and bottom is 14 dpo, after spotting the last two days I woke up to no more spotting or AF, so this is third morning pee cause I just had to, lol,
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 26


----------



## squirrel.

Hi ladies,

Mind if I join you? I just ovulated and am on 1dpo, testing the 19th, as my period will be due the 20th. I only have an 11 day literal phase. We're TTC number three and this will be our last. TTC is hard for us because my husband is often away with work - he's a musician and it's festival season. He was away this weekend just as I ovulated, but we managed to dtd 4, 3 and 2 days before O, so I hope that was enough! My cycles are really long and irregular as I am still breastfeeding my daughter, so I hope we succeed this cycle! Otherwise it's another long wait to O again and my husband is away pretty much all of October on tour :( so I hope we did it, but at the same time I already feel out.

Hope to see lots of BFPs! Baby dust to all :dust:


----------



## Lost7

*Gmz *- Have you tested yet? GL!

*Kuji *- Will add you now for testing 16th Aug! GL and welcome!

*AngelofTroy *- Sorry about :witch: :hugs:

*Heatherga2015 *- Congrats again on the BFP!

*Angelob *- Temp rises are always good, good luck to you! Ah! Why have they taken away your cross hairs!

*sdc010905 *- Two week wait for you hun, hope you're holding up okay. GL for the BFP!

*hal423 *- Thank you! I've enjoyed my trip. Missed all my lovelies on here though! :) Hope you're going okay! Woo hoo for the Positive OPK! :) Two week wait for you! <3

*MissMcCoy *- Woo hoo for faint lines! Massive congrats to you! Doctors tests are NOT as sensitive as our home tests, don't worry!

*physchochick *- Welcome! I'll add you for testing 11th, that's soon approaching so good luck! 

*JLM *- the 'gold' apparently is digital but no matter what HCG level you have the lines will appear inside the test! I've changed your testing date to 27th! Really sorry :witch: arrived for you! Your chart looked so good!

*Sweetsie *- Welcome to the thread! I'll add you for testing 16th Aug! Good luck! FX for that Birthday BFP for you!

*Powell130 *- Woo hoo for cross hairs! Chart is looking amazing so far! Keep those temps going up!

*TTDuck *- Welcome! I'll add you to test on the 16th Aug, enjoy your holiday! FX for a BFP!

*NurseMommyTTC *- Really hope you O soon hun! FX! I hardly ever get EWCM!

*Patience090 *- BFP dreams are great until you wake up and realise it was just a dream! Would you like adding to the list? When do you hope to test? GL!

*onetubeleft *- Welcome along! I'll add you for testing 20th! GL!

*mommyxofxone *- Happy belated birthday to your DD! Love you too! <3

*Actg4Baby* - Welcome! Sorry to hear you've PCOS. :( 9th is today so I'm hoping you've tested and got that BFP!

*foodiewife *- Hello and welcome! :wave: I'll put you down for 20th! Good luck hun, wishing you well!

*todmommy4568 *- I can't see much yet on the tests but I do see a real squinter, really hope it develops for you! FX!

*shaescott* - Welcome! I'll put you down for the 16th! Good luck! Sensible idea as not to waste the FRER! Really hope it's positive for you! Sorry for the delay in updating, as previously mentioned I've been away. :)

*ksierra44 *- :wave: You never know hun! I'll add you for 19th! :D Good luck!

*PnutProtector *- I'll add you for the 15th, good luck! Really hope you get that BFP!

*Teeny Weeny* - Hope you've O'd hun! :hugs:

*Smille24 *- Hope you've O'd as well hun! :hugs:

*Happy Yogi* - Aww, not out until she arrives hun! FX!

*Flueky88 *- I'll change your date hun, no worries. I'll add you for 31st Aug instead. Thank goodness for EWCM and thank goodness you've O'd!

*ONEID *- I know exactly how you feel. Don't give up though hun. :hugs:

*drjo718 *- :wave: Welcome along hun! I'll pencil you down for 25th Aug. Good luck with O'ing and testing!

*jellybeanmom *- :wave: Welcome along! I'll add you for 11th, I think that should cover it! :) GL!

*Dolphinleigh *- Keep testing! I think I can see something!

*Squirrel*. - I'll add you for 19th hun! Good luck! :)


----------



## Lost7

Well, let's just say I am thankful my advice to you ladies is that if you use any type of Clearblue OPK is to keep testing with IC's. 

Today it happened **again**

CB dual hormone this morning (you only use FMU with it), gave me a high. 
This afternoon, 4pm I thought why not, I used an IC. It was positive. 
I then tested with a CB dual and got my peak. Had I not continued to test with IC's I would have missed my peak. 
I am not even sure why I bother to buy these CB duals any more, I think I might list the monitor and sticks for sale on eBay. :evil:

So - there you have it. I will ovulate, probably tomorrow.

Hope you're all well. I think I've updated the thread well, if you spot a mistake, I'm sorry please let me know. 

Congrats to the BFP's on this thread. Let's keep it going my lovelies.
Tomorrow night I'm getting a MacBook Pro. That'll do nicely to keep in touch with you lovelies. I was getting a bit fed up of this windows crap. I am a long standing Apple fan, long before they became famous for their iPhones, I'd already got an iPod and iMac G4 computer (which I still have shockingly!). I've kind of made do with Windows, but the time has come where I'm spreading my Apple wings once more.

Turns out the Brand new car novelty soon wore off! :lol:

Right, must go and try and catch up on my Soya thread!
JLM I don't think I had a testing date for you, sorry that :witch: came. :cry:


----------



## mah0113

hello ladies! Mind if I join you?

I am 5 dpo---going to test on friday at 10 dpo. With my daughter I had a very strong bfp at 13 dpo so I am hoping to get a faint one on Friday! Otherwise I will test Saturday and Sunday too lol

Symptoms: 

exhausted (but I often am because of breastfeeding and my hectic schedule)

lower back ache and leaky feeling (had this with my daughter as well)

I had a butt cramp in my left butt cheek last night lol. Its odd, I know. And probably random. I actually had the same exact cramp when I was in labor with my daughter and the dr told me thats a sign I am ready to push. So obviously, at 5 dpo its not that lol. I just found it weird and googled it and found that other have had that happen to them as well.

I "feel" pregnant, but how many of us have felt it and been convinced, only to discover we were just convincing ourselves. So I am trying not to get my hopes up. I just want this week to pass quickly so I can test!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Lost please can I be moved to 22nd for testing. Thank you. Xx


----------



## jellybeanmom

Thank you so much Lost. I hope your travels were wonderful. I have been a little extra tired. I am hoping that is a good sign. For now I am going to :sleep:. Thank you for all you do.


----------



## Lost7

*mah0113 *- :wave: Welcome along! I'll add you for testing 14th! FX for your BFP! 

*Teeny *Weeny - :wave: Hi hun! I'll move your testing for the 22nd! Good luck!

*jellybeanmom *- :wave: They really were wonderful travels. Have a nice sleep, you're welcome!


----------



## Lost7

How are the testers doing?

todmommy4568, wife1stmum2nd, coolbabe843, Domara, jlynnx337, maybebabyyk 

Good luck to those who are due to test tomorrow..

emma4g63, AngelofTroy :witch:, hello_kitty


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Does it make a difference when you use the digi dual hormone opk's? I have been doing them every other day since my ic's are not looking good and I dont want to use all 10 of the digis and not get my peak. Should I use the ic until more of a line is showing before using them daily or should I take them daily (FMU) until I *hopefully* get my peak?


----------



## Lost7

I can't click on your chart, have you had any highs? 
I keep advising women who use the digital OPK's to keep using IC's because today I got a high FMU and had I not tested this afternoon with an IC, I'd have missed my surge!


----------



## patience090

Hey Lost7 thank you love I will be testing on the 13th


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Lost7 said:


> I can't click on your chart, have you had any highs?
> I keep advising women who use the digital OPK's to keep using IC's because today I got a high FMU and had I not tested this afternoon with an IC, I'd have missed my surge!

I have only used 2 so far, both low's. No smiley at all. I also use ic's daily in the afternoon. My plan was to use the digi with FMU and ic in the afternoon that way I wont miss my surge. Last cycle when I noticed the line was getting darker on my ic I actually used ic's 3 times the day before the actual positive. But this is my first cycle using digis


----------



## Kuji

Thanks for adding me on the list, Lost! :D

Today, I'm just falling asleep everywhere. It's two days now that I feel like I can sleep all the time. haha


----------



## Lost7

I just took these. 

https://i.imgur.com/0CGQL8r.jpg


----------



## JLM73

Teeny Weeny said:


> Lost please can I be moved to 22nd for testing. Thank you. Xx

Ooh Teeny - looks like you O'd congrats, hope I get there midmonth


----------



## JLM73

Oh wow Lost bout to stick a fork in ya cuz you are almost done :haha:
:sex: time for yoooou!
Can you pls add me for *Aug. 27th* Pls and thank you
Since my temp bottomed out, I am hoping to O this month on time, which should be about Aug 18th...and you KNOW I'll start testing at 9dpo hehe
Thx Sweetie!:hugs:


----------



## Powell130

NurseMommyTTC said:


> Does it make a difference when you use the digi dual hormone opk's? I have been doing them every other day since my ic's are not looking good and I dont want to use all 10 of the digis and not get my peak. Should I use the ic until more of a line is showing before using them daily or should I take them daily (FMU) until I *hopefully* get my peak?

Use it once in the AM as directed since the dual hormone test will pick up the estrogen surge that comes before the LH surge so you'll pinpoint more fertile days


----------



## Lost7

Will update tomorrow morning :) on my phone now. Changed my avatar :)


----------



## Ttc1bsg

Can I please be added for August 13th tyo be tested. 

Thanks 
&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## JLM73

Love the new Avatar as well You are so darn talented lol
You really should be in that biz, work from home and all


----------



## mommyxofxone

Hello ladies sorry i've been kind of mia lately, so much going on with dd and her party and wow am i so exhausted and emotionally strung out after this passed week! holy cow! 

dd was even getting on my nerves which NEVER happens. she and i are usually pretty great together so you know there is something wrong with me! lol

cd 10 and i can start opks on thursday.

it's days like this that have me thinking 'and WHY do i want to do this with another one?!' and then i think about dd and the fact that in about 2 years she'll be in school and it's like i'll be all alone with no baby :( sending her to school is going to be the hardest day of my life i just know it.


----------



## Flossie_Aus

She got me, I'm out. GL to anyone still in the tww :dust:


----------



## ONEID

Hi everyone! have you ever heard about taking evening primrose oil after ovulation? I got really lucky and have been talking to a lady who is taking me as a case study for her schooling. :) anyways, thought I would share this little bit she gave me!

update - I am going to ask more on this... I got some information that this may actually do more harm than good. Stay tuned!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## JLM73

Sorry Flossie :hugs2:

ONEID sounds interesting -does she have a theory what it will do, or are is she just going to report general findings?

Powell- Your chart is lookin good mama!


----------



## Flossie_Aus

It's not so bad.. I'm leaving for a tropical girls-only vacation this week and now I get to drink cocktails! :drunk:


----------



## Smille24

I started to get cramps and my opk is darker than yesterday, so fx'd it will be positive tomorrow. I won't be telling dh bc it's our anniversary and I'm going to get it anyways. Telling him will just stress him out.


----------



## JLM73

OMG WTH?!
My digi opk won't be here for 5 days, and every frickin $ store by me has REMOVED OPKs from their shelf - as in NO spot for them anymore
Who makes these stupid decisions when I am quite sure many of us are buying them grrr:growlmad:
They better hope I don't miss my surge cuz it will get ugly...


----------



## Smille24

JLM73 said:


> OMG WTH?!
> My digi opk won't be here for 5 days, and every frickin $ store by me has REMOVED OPKs from their shelf - as in NO spot for them anymore
> Who makes these stupid decisions when I am quite sure many of us are buying them grrr:growlmad:
> They better hope I don't miss my surge cuz it will get ugly...

Why would they get rid of something that gives them a huge profit? It makes no sense!


----------



## ONEID

JLM73 said:


> Sorry Flossie :hugs2:
> 
> ONEID sounds interesting -does she have a theory what it will do, or are is she just going to report general findings?
> 
> Powell- Your chart is lookin good mama!

I will meet with her Friday! I will ask :) I will pass on what I am learning for sure!!


----------



## hal423

Welcome back lost and good luck to everyone in the TWW! I can now join you in the symptom spotting as I'm now 1dpo.

I got my positive OPK on CD 14 but according to my temp, I didnt O until CD 16. Usually I O the day after a positive test so I'm kinda worried.

OneID - that's interesting about the EPO. I'd like to hear more about what benefits it has during LP!

Best of luck to everyone testing soon!! Can't wait to start squinting at some lines :)


----------



## Powell130

ONEID said:


> Hi everyone! have you ever heard about taking evening primrose oil after ovulation? I got really lucky and have been talking to a lady who is taking me as a case study for her schooling. :) anyways, thought I would share this little bit she gave me!
> 
> update - I am going to ask more on this... I got some information that this may actually do more harm than good. Stay tuned!!

Interesting. I always read not to take after O because it can cause uterine contractions


----------



## Powell130

JLM73 said:


> Sorry Flossie :hugs2:
> 
> ONEID sounds interesting -does she have a theory what it will do, or are is she just going to report general findings?
> 
> Powell- Your chart is lookin good mama!

Thanx!! Not looking too much into it tho because last month it was looking great until 11/12DPO and started dropping. Hopefully it'll stay up this time!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

JLM73 said:


> Teeny Weeny said:
> 
> 
> Lost please can I be moved to 22nd for testing. Thank you. Xx
> 
> Ooh Teeny - looks like you O'd congrats, hope I get there midmonthClick to expand...

I did! I got my crosshairs! :happydance:

Lost, I love your avatar. You are a clever bunny! Xx

Flossie, enjoy your vacation and the cocktails. Xx


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Welcome blablamana. Xx


----------



## Lost7

*blablamana *- :wave: Welcome to the thread hun! I'll be your cycle buddy though only 1-2 days behind! I'm 1dpo tomorrow! When shall I put you down for? Good luck. 

*NurseMommyTTC *- That's exactly how I advise ladies who often as me about using OPK's. Keep doing what you're doing!

*patience090 *- :wave: You're welcome sweetie, I'll put you down for 13th! Good luck hun, not long to go now!

*Kuji *- You're welcome! Sleep is good, if you need it - take it! Good luck!

*JLM73 *- Ha ha, thanks hun! I'll add you for 27th hun, still in shock how your last cycle ended to be honest! :hugs:

*Powell130 *- I kind of agree with you with regards the FMU and Digital OPKs. But you must keep testing with IC's because a surge is easily missed. Had I not tested yesterday afternoon and got a + IC, then tested in the afternoon with the CB digital, I'd have missed my surge. Yesterday FMU I was given a 'high'.

*Ttc1bsg *- :wave: Hi there! I'll add you for the 13th, good luck sweetie! :hugs:

*mommyxofxone *- Aww, hormones eh! Who'd have them! I won't lie to you about school but yes, it really is. Even when I'd still have a few at home sending your first off for school is heartbreaking, especially if they're a little unsettled to begin with.

*Flossie_Aus* - :hugs: Sorry :witch: got you hun. FX for a BFP this cycle for you! 

*ONEID *- I'd say a big fat no to EPO after O. I've heard it's a big no no after O because it stimulates the uterus and it may cause a miscarriage. I'd be interested to know on what grounds she's recommending taking EPO after O. Good luck with that.

*Smille24 *- Ohh - fingers crossed you too ovulate today, We could be cycle buddies! 

*hal423 *- Thanks for the welcome back! Yay for your 1dpo news! I'll be 1dpo tomorrow so we can also be cycle buddies! No need to worry hun, you've ovulated now, woo hoo! GL!

*Teeny Weeny* - Woo hoo, cross hairs! :happydance: Thanks hun, I do love my avatar. Got bored so might change it again later, lol.


----------



## Lost7

CD16, FMU was a dark IC OPK (I know, I know!)
SMU was positive (again).

I am O'ing today, thank goodness for that. I was so worried I wouldn't ovulate! :happydance:


----------



## sdc010905

Wow lost you must put so much time and effort into this, thank you....every day im confused and im like i'll ask lost later!!&#128517; so basically im with you on hating the cb dual! Peak on day 10 and kept doing ics after and got a pos ic on cd16. I have never o'd later than cd15 in my life and even that would b rare but i did have ewcm so not sure which to believe. On the 1 hand im all set to start testing wed @9dpo but maybe ill only be 3dpo, grrr....
Glad u enjoyed your travels and good luck with O &#9786;


----------



## Lost7

*sdc010905 *- Thanks hun! You ask away hun, there isn't much I don't know. :lol: :hugs: 
I'm glad I'm not the only one who hates the CB duals, Did you ever get a peak on the CB dual?! :shock: 
I'm not going to get any IC HPT's any more, with my experiments they just don't perform as well as the others! Good luck with testing sweetie! After this month we're going back to NTNP because with everything we're doing nothings working so I basically, give up. I'm in no mood to keep trying and trying and trying - it's been 12 months now and we've had 3 losses. Just can't take much more so we'll have a relaxed few cycles, we'll live life, no OPK, no temping, just live life and if it happens - great!


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## gina236

5-6 dpo here! Pretty positive we got the eggy just hoping it sticks! GL to everyone waiting to O! In the tww! And getting ready to test! Can't wait to see all the BFPs!!


----------



## Lost7

*blablamana *- Okay great, I'll add you for the 20th! I've never looked into or taken baby asprin so not sure about that, nor have I taken any Vitamin E. Sorry! :hugs:

*gina236 *- Woo hoo, I can't wait for you to show us the tests! Looking forward to you testing! Good luck!


----------



## Lost7

Another thing that worries me is that my Fiancé doesn't have any children. Maybe it is his semen? We'll find out tomorrow when we get the results of his SA.


----------



## Lost7

She hasn't updated this thread, but a huge congrats to coolbabe843.


----------



## Lost7

Good luck to: emma4g63, & hello_kitty who are testing today!


----------



## mommyxofxone

morning everyone how are the testers doing?


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

CD 14 here....no sign of O. Wish I was like other girls who O on day 13-16! I O'd last cycle on cd 19, but it was my 1st off bcp so I was hoping maybe it was just that month but it's looking like another late O. I hoped since this is my first "actual" cycle that I would O around cd 14-16 but probably not. I HATE having a longer cycle!!!


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## Lost7

When I first started TTC, I'd ovulate around CD17-19. Now, I usually ovulate CD15-16 and I swear that's because of Vitamin B6.


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Lost7 said:


> When I first started TTC, I'd ovulate around CD17-19. Now, I usually ovulate CD15-16 and I swear that's because of Vitamin B6.

 Maybe next cycle I will try B6. I take a prenatal that has B6, I also drink a cup of gra[efruit juice daily to increase/better my CM and it also has folic acid, B6, and other vitamins in it so idk if thats enough to make a difference,


----------



## AngelOb

Morning ladies! Good luck to all the testers today! :dust: to you girls.

afm I am currently 5 dpo so I'm getting closer to testing. I was going to poas Wednesday at 9dpo since it's our 3 year anniversary but when my crosshairs got moved two days that puts 9dpo on Friday instead. Oh well, I'll enjoy my anniversary out and test a little early Friday before my parents come down.


----------



## Lost7

Nurse: I am today starting a B complex. They work better. 

Angel: good luck for you! 

As pictured. FF has given me a line already.... 

https://i.imgur.com/HkqtYIF.jpg


----------



## Dolphinleigh

Ok my update, took my last ferf, it is negative so the line I saw yesterday I just don't know, but when I input my data for today, if I put spotting ( four days in a row) my crosshairs disappear, so far today only had one wipe with blood, I know that I had done opk ( had to remove the results to get any crosshairs to appear, I tested cd 10, 11, 13,14,15 all were faint on opks) now days 12-14 dpo I had spotting and when I Inputspotting again today dpo15 it takes them away, did I not o, just wait for AF, test again on Friday? Help please


----------



## mommyxofxone

don't worry hun. i o anywhere between cd16-21 usually. i have o'd way later than that too.


----------



## Lost7

Dolphin, not sure what's going on with your cycle. Leave it a few days and test again Hun!


----------



## Lost7

After my March loss inoculated CD22. I had started bleeding CD17 and put it down to a new cycle. However when I kept testing just in case I had a peak. Had to class CD17 bleed as a mid cycle bleed then ovulated a little later than usual.


----------



## Lost7

Might be a little quiet tonight ladies. I'm off to pick up a MacBook Pro. My laptop is as good as had it lol.


----------



## KatieMK

Hi!! Can I join in? I'm planning on testing 8/12 if I make it that far! NOT LONG NOW! :wacko:


----------



## ciz

Hi ladies. I'll be testing from 20th =)


----------



## JLM73

:coffee:Still waiting on bleeding to stop, and hope to O on the 18th. GL and :dust: to all you ladies testing, and Sticky vibes for those entering the tww!


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## sdc010905

Lost7 said:


> *sdc010905 *- Thanks hun! You ask away hun, there isn't much I don't know. :lol: :hugs:
> I'm glad I'm not the only one who hates the CB duals, Did you ever get a peak on the CB dual?! :shock:
> I'm not going to get any IC HPT's any more, with my experiments they just don't perform as well as the others! Good luck with testing sweetie! After this month we're going back to NTNP because with everything we're doing nothings working so I basically, give up. I'm in no mood to keep trying and trying and trying - it's been 12 months now and we've had 3 losses. Just can't take much more so we'll have a relaxed few cycles, we'll live life, no OPK, no temping, just live life and if it happens - great!

I don't blame u for taking a break- only on cycle 2 here-i dnt expect to get pg straightaway but i do expect a normal cycle i can understand&#128550;. I got solid smiley on day 10 with fmu, ic at 4pm was neg. Then the cd16 pos opk was an ic - i only did it because i had ewcm, i hadnt done any the day or 2 before because i was sure i had o'd cd 10/11. Didnt back it up with cb digi necause i knew it wud b blank circle anyway(calibrating when it thinks ur on a new cycle). Would u bother wasting frers later this week? Or wud u wait. Im Cd 18 now.

Really hope ur oh's SA comes back with good results.


----------



## JLM73

Blabla i would just chalk it up to an odd event unless you get it a few more times.
The uterus and cervix have increased blood flow at fertile times so it's always poss to spot a bit.
So long as there's no pain or odor or increase in amount, you should be fine.


----------



## JLM73

Hi chickadees
Hope you are all feeling well.
Can someone pls tell me what the name of the opk is that does the *dual hormone* testing?
I am pulling out all the stops now lol. 
I'm not sure my order will be here in time if I O a bit early, and I am just going to buy one, and save or sell the other when it gets here.
Thx in advance!


----------



## Lost7

JLM it's Clearblue dual hormone OPK ... I'm out at the min. Will update thread later x


----------



## JLM73

Thx lost I'm gonna grab one this afternoon!


----------



## Dtrisha

Congrats to everyone with BFP! Amy told for us girls ? Anything you did differently?


----------



## jGo_18

mind if I join? test date 8.28 (I think). seems I potentially already O'd (or am today) pretty early for me tho... so far we have done inseminations CD9 & CD11 - have two more planned for CD13 & CD15. Trying to relax a little more this cycle and just hit the span of my normal window and just hope for the best. I was going to avoid opks again, but considering how weird my last cycle was - I thought the little extra visual would be helpful.


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## jGo_18

blablamana said:


> Welcome jGo_18! Good luck with the inseminations and just relax :) The bfp will come when it's the right time :)
> Edit: I just looked at your blog (sorry, I have a nasty habit of being nosy at times.) and I wish you the best of luck. Inseminations can be difficult, my SO has serious back problems which causes extreme pain from time to time, making BD'ing impossible, so inseminations are something we are currently (#2) resorting to. You will get your bfp, I'm sure of it :)
> 
> I thought you all might appreciate this, a little bit of silliness during the TWW:
> https://www.dorkly.com/post/68289/12-ultrasounds-that-looked-just-like-fictional-characters


Thank you! No need to apologize, I put the link up in case it helps others. I know having my blogging community has really helped as there are many in my same situation (lesbian moms/donor/etc...). the process tho, ugh, it's draining... having to go the donor route. My wife often apologizes for not having the parts we need herself haha! The insems aren't so bad, we've found a way to make it kind of fun and exciting. but yeah... I'm so ready for the pay off for all this hardwork!! :)


----------



## Tink80

Hi, ladies. Can I join too? I'm testing the 15th. Of course, I have been testing early like I promised myself I wouldn't and BFNs thus far but I've had a load of symptoms. I feel so alone.


----------



## Dtrisha

Tink80 said:


> Hi, ladies. Can I join too? I'm testing the 15th. Of course, I have been testing early like I promised myself I wouldn't and BFNs thus far but I've had a load of symptoms. I feel so alone.

Don't feel alone! We're all here for you :). I hope you get that BFP soon ! It's so hard not to test early. I wanna be like the people that get a faint positive at 9dpo that would be nice.


----------



## JLM73

Jgo loved the link to US pics lol
Dead on


----------



## sdc010905

Jlm: did u buy the cb dual? Im using it but dnt think i trust it. Its only my 1st cycle with it so we'll see &#128528;
This thread is so busy i keep getting everyone mixed up! Hope everyone's keeping well and good luck to everyone in 2ww!


----------



## Flueky88

I'd like to put my 2 cents in on CB advanced digital opk/dual hormone. So I got peak fertility after 2 days of low fertility. Negative ICs this was on 7/27/15. I assumed I had a short surge. Well fast forward to Saturday, 8/8/15. I had ewcm morning and afternoon. Used IC opk and they were practically positive. I feel like if I had tested Friday, 8/7/15 it would have been full positive. 

However, I may have geared to O and didn't first time. I feel more confident about having two signs of fertility. We will see when AF shows or bfp to give my final opinion.


----------



## JLM73

Flueky Pls do let us know your final verdict on that!

sdc - I had it in hand, but think i'll wait.
See if you look at my charts below, you will see I have ferning in either partial or full nearly daily - my concern with the CB dual hormone, is it gives you the high when it detects estrogen getting high before LH - As I have that much ferning, my estrogen seems to already be at a higher level ( ferning pic below) What I see in that pic is what most women NEVER see until just before they O.
I see it in most of my saliva everyday - I check morning and night - no food/drink 4 hrs+.
Sooo me thinks the dual thing my not be the best for me - kind of like it says for pcos women not to use it.
I just don't want to dump that much $ into it, and not be sure it works right for me :sad1:
Here's my typical ferning (high estrogen):

Here's last cycle chart - all those greens for Partial and full ferning indicate FERTILE days- typically like an opk would:wacko:


----------



## Flueky88

JLM, will do. I kinda hope the ICs were correct as I don't want to spend that much money, hehe. I'm thinking it may be a good thing if your cycles are regular. My body is trying to figure things out after bcp for 10 years. I've not really had a proper AF yet so I think they were annovulatory cycles. I've been off a little over 3 months so I pray I finally ovulated. That's pretty interesting about your ferning. Also, I'm very sorry about AF arriving. I kept hoping you'd be a late bfp. Good luck this cycle though!


----------



## mommyxofxone

omg lost you keep changing your avatar i can't figure out who you are lol!


----------



## Smille24

Lost7 said:


> *blablamana *- :wave: Welcome to the thread hun! I'll be your cycle buddy though only 1-2 days behind! I'm 1dpo tomorrow! When shall I put you down for? Good luck.
> 
> *NurseMommyTTC *- That's exactly how I advise ladies who often as me about using OPK's. Keep doing what you're doing!
> 
> *patience090 *- :wave: You're welcome sweetie, I'll put you down for 13th! Good luck hun, not long to go now!
> 
> *Kuji *- You're welcome! Sleep is good, if you need it - take it! Good luck!
> 
> *JLM73 *- Ha ha, thanks hun! I'll add you for 27th hun, still in shock how your last cycle ended to be honest! :hugs:
> 
> *Powell130 *- I kind of agree with you with regards the FMU and Digital OPKs. But you must keep testing with IC's because a surge is easily missed. Had I not tested yesterday afternoon and got a + IC, then tested in the afternoon with the CB digital, I'd have missed my surge. Yesterday FMU I was given a 'high'.
> 
> *Ttc1bsg *- :wave: Hi there! I'll add you for the 13th, good luck sweetie! :hugs:
> 
> *mommyxofxone *- Aww, hormones eh! Who'd have them! I won't lie to you about school but yes, it really is. Even when I'd still have a few at home sending your first off for school is heartbreaking, especially if they're a little unsettled to begin with.
> 
> *Flossie_Aus* - :hugs: Sorry :witch: got you hun. FX for a BFP this cycle for you!
> 
> *ONEID *- I'd say a big fat no to EPO after O. I've heard it's a big no no after O because it stimulates the uterus and it may cause a miscarriage. I'd be interested to know on what grounds she's recommending taking EPO after O. Good luck with that.
> 
> *Smille24 *- Ohh - fingers crossed you too ovulate today, We could be cycle buddies!
> 
> *hal423 *- Thanks for the welcome back! Yay for your 1dpo news! I'll be 1dpo tomorrow so we can also be cycle buddies! No need to worry hun, you've ovulated now, woo hoo! GL!
> 
> *Teeny Weeny* - Woo hoo, cross hairs! :happydance: Thanks hun, I do love my avatar. Got bored so might change it again later, lol.

Negative opk this afternoon and probably negative this evening. Oh well, it's my anniversary and I'm going to get some anyways.


----------



## JLM73

That's right Smille - Take it from him lol

Lost- no idea how you keep up with everyone and everything- SuperWoman!

Flueky Thx - I sure hope you get back in a rgular pattern now.
I think I have been timing my "BD" right ( I pick up from a donor)
and since I was aiming more for a boy, we pretty much meet up when I get all my O signals.
We don't live close so it's a chore if nothing else - but my only other options are Ex's at this moment, and I would do the single parent thing ANY day than be in a coparenting , time sharing thing again like with my DS.
So far my O has fallen on wkends which has been great, but this time looks to be due on a weekday. I asked him if he would be able to meet more than once in the same week - and he said no prob. He's such a sweet guy, but I still feel bad each time it doesn't work out.
Hopefully we can meet up at least 2 times this go round, and hopefully it works.
He's "produced" 2 other babies recently as a donor, so I know he is ok...just need my body to get it together lol


----------



## Sweetsie

Thanks for adding me!

Well, I've gotten through the first half of my tww. Have just been trying to keep busy but it's driving me crazy. I just have this feeling that I am and feel like I have good symptoms but I know it could just be me trying to make it be true and that I will have to deal with the disappointment. Oh well, here's to hoping the rest of this week goes by quickly for me. This waiting business is no fun for those as impatient as I am! Good luck to those still waiting to test!


----------



## JLM73

Me again with another queston.
Anybody know how long you can set aside FMU to test later, without it "losing" the hormone level in it?
I am still debating the dual hormone opk, and if I decide to get it, won't be able to until tomorrow a.m.
Obviously I'll have to cup my fmu - should a few hours matter as far as LH sitting in a cup?


----------



## Dolphinleigh

JLM73 said:


> Me again with another queston.
> Anybody know how long you can set aside FMU to test later, without it "losing" the hormone level in it?
> I am still debating the dual hormone opk, and if I decide to get it, won't be able to until tomorrow a.m.
> Obviously I'll have to cup my fmu - should a few hours matter as far as LH sitting in a cup?

I just googled this exact thing this morning, cause I peed at 4 am and new 6 am I would be up and not a concentrated amount, except for snitary reasons it holds the info and doesn't lose the levels, do you should be fine for a couple hours storing your fmu :thumbup:


----------



## Smille24

I'm praying I O b4 Fri. DH is going out of town for a fishing trip and I really don't want this cycle to be a bust. I've been cramping for 2 days now, lots of fertile cm but negative opks grrr.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hi ladies! Can I join please? I'll be training August 18 or 20th. I am on vacation so I will do my best to keep up with the thread! Congrats on the BFPs already!


----------



## Kuji

Smille24 - I would BD everyday or every two days until his fishing trip just in case! It's better safe than sorry. At least assuming it fits with both of your schedules. Either way, good luck and :dust: to you!


----------



## hal423

Good luck catching the egg smille! I usually don't get positive OPKs until 3-4 days after I get fertile CM. But by producing fertile CM your body is telling you to go ahead and BD because you ARE in your fertile period! I agree with Kuji that if you BD every other day this week before he leaves, you have a great chance! 

JLM - not sure about leaving the FMU out but I can't imagine that any hormone levels would deplete by doing it. 

Borr - I'm also going to test on 8/18! Good luck to you and enjoy your vacay!


----------



## Ggbabylove

Hey ya'll. new to here and really just need some buddies! I'm 4/5dpo right now... May I join in?


----------



## JLM73

Welcome GGbaby!


----------



## Ggbabylove

Thanks J 
:wave:

TMI)Anybody experience brown snotty discharge in their tww?


----------



## Ggbabylove

Btw how do u add a photo to your profile?


----------



## Kuji

Welcome Ggbabylove! 

Not on my end, sorry. I'm mostly dealing with cramps and sensitive nipples.


----------



## Kuji

You go to the "User CP" and change your avatar


----------



## Ggbabylove

ive got the cramps, nothing goin on with my boobs lol


----------



## Ggbabylove

Awsome! thanks!


----------



## sdc010905

Flueky88 said:


> I'd like to put my 2 cents in on CB advanced digital opk/dual hormone. So I got peak fertility after 2 days of low fertility. Negative ICs this was on 7/27/15. I assumed I had a short surge. Well fast forward to Saturday, 8/8/15. I had ewcm morning and afternoon. Used IC opk and they were practically positive. I feel like if I had tested Friday, 8/7/15 it would have been full positive.
> 
> However, I may have geared to O and didn't first time. I feel more confident about having two signs of fertility. We will see when AF shows or bfp to give my final opinion.

Eugh right there with u flueky:peak on cb dual cd10 afyer 2 days of blank circle, had ewcm and did ic cd16 and it was positive, killing me not knowing if im 8dpo/2dpo today, did my 1st test this moen and bfn (not surprised lol). This happened me last month two and af arrived in the middle of the two dates i expected so still no wiser. Which surge do you think was O?

Jlm: in serious awe of your ferning, if its working out for you hold off on cb- don't think i trust it. Then again maybe af/bfp will arrive right on time and it worked perfectly? Maybe my ics are crazy- they did give me 2 surges last month- same batch.


----------



## sdc010905

Lost: good luck with SA results today x


----------



## Ggbabylove

That's one of the reasons I quit using the cbfm cause it never could get along with my cycles where I'm always so messed up. Having pcos stinks. I can have anywhere to a perfect 29 day cycle or I can have a 59 day cycle, I never know. I just stick to the dollar tree opks, my FS said they are just as good as anything. So yep that's me. i can usually tell when I'm gearing up to Ov, that's when I start opks


----------



## sdc010905

Ggbabylove said:


> That's one of the reasons I quit using the cbfm cause it never could get along with my cycles where I'm always so messed up. Having pcos stinks. I can have anywhere to a perfect 29 day cycle or I can have a 59 day cycle, I never know. I just stick to the dollar tree opks, my FS said they are just as good as anything. So yep that's me. i can usually tell when I'm gearing up to Ov, that's when I start opks

i much rather the digi so i dnt have to be squinting at lines and doubting myself but obviously thats only if its actually accurate. Doing more harm than good if its not accurate. I dont have pcos but cycles in the last 6 months have been like 27, 26,29,23,29,27 so theres a wk i can rely on ov but hard to pinpoint day.


----------



## Lost7

*katieMK* - Of course you can join, I&#8217;ll add you for the 12th! Not long now&#8230; How much will power do you actually have! Good luck hun!

*ciz* - Good luck with testing hun, I&#8217;ll add you for the 20th. I&#8217;ll be testing then too haha. :)

*JLM73* - Hope the bleeding stops soon hun. IF you do get a CB monitor, make sure you continue to use IC&#8217;s too as I would have missed my surge had I not been testing! I think it would be best in the fridge. Something inside my head is screaming keep it at body temperature, but then the other half realises that during the clearable trial I did I was told to put it in the fridge&#8230; Good luck with figuring out that one hun lol..

*blablahmana* - Woo hoo for being 1/2 dpo! I&#8217;m today 1dpo too! CM tinged with blood is a sign of a strong ovulation. I had that once before - as I conceived my twins! :shock: Hormones raging, either makes us snappy or tearful! Hope this is your cycle!

*sdc010905* - Sometimes you just need a little break, especially when you have been TTC for so long! I would only use a FRER a few days before :witch: is due hun! They are not cheap! Thanks for our well wishes today hun, I am so nervous! He thinks I am going to leave him if it&#8217;s bad, or moan about it to my friends. I think he&#8217;ll be a little embarrassed with the results if they are bad!

*jGo_18* - Welcome hun! When would you like me to put you down for testing? Good luck with this cycle hun! 

*Tink80* - Hello hun, welcome to the thread :) I&#8217;ll add you for the 15th, I wish I was testing 15th, lol not long now! good luck with testing! We&#8217;re all in the same boat, so no need to feel alone. :hugs:

*Flueky88* - I couldn&#8217;t agree more, the CB are confusing! Keep using IC whilst you use the dual! 

*mommyxofxone* - Ha ha, sorry about the constant avatar changing, I get so bored and so easily! :oops:

*Smille24* - Sorry you haven&#8217;t O yet, FX you ovulate soon hun, You&#8217;re still going to get some on your anniversary. For my 30th Birthday I was miscarrying. It could be a lot worse. Think positive!

*Sweetsie* - How have you got through the first week of the two week wait? You can start testing now, I am so envious! 
Fingers crossed for you when you test hun! :flower:

*borr.dg.baby* - Welcome hun! I&#8217;ll add you for testing 18th, good luck hun! 

*hal423* - Good perspective. CM is telling you you&#8217;re fertile so get baby dancing! Hope you&#8217;re keeping well? :flower:

*Ggbabylove* - Hi hun, welcome to the thread, we&#8217;re a busy thread! Would you like me to add you to the thread, a testing date if you have one please hun? I&#8217;ve never had snotty CM either, sorry hun!


----------



## Lost7

I am officially 1 DPO today. :happydance: 

Yesterday I O'd and FF gave me a red dotted line to pinpoint O. It was on advanced detection. With todays temp that line disappeared. :cry:
For the time being (until 3 DPO and I get CH) I have put it on O detection, I now have a solid red line. How dare they take the line away though right? I had grown emotionally attached to it. :lol:


We do get my OH's SA (semen analysis) results later today. It's been an agonising two week wait. He's very nervous about it. He thinks I'm going to leave him if it's bad. He is also a little embarrassed at the fact I will most likely publish the results here. :cry: He's got me pregnant 3 times in 12 months - lost all of the pregnancies unfortunately, but that should give him (and me) some hope that he CAN get me pregnant. 

Really hope that goes well, I am so nervous! I hope they give us a printed out information sheet because I don't think I will be able to remember the results! :lol: :oops:


----------



## littlemiss84

Hi , Can I join you guys!
I am either 5 or 6 dpo, so will be testing on 16th
Thanks


----------



## Lost7

*littlemiss84* - Hello and welcome to the thread hun. I&#8217;ll add you for testing on the 16th. Not too long now to wait. FX for you!


----------



## Lost7

51 testers now! :shock: That's a lot of testers, come on you :bfp: Where are you! :)


----------



## MrsLux

Hey, not posted for ages. Had a false positive 2 months ago so even though I'm due on Aug 10th, the only testing I will be doing is Beta HCG!! Had two false postive results from a superdrug own test and a clear blue digital (told me pregnant 3-4 weeks) then a week later I started bleeding, thought it was an early mc but bloods showed my Beta HCG was only 7 when it should have been in the thousands :(


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## Lost7

*MrsLux* - Hi, welcome back. I&#8217;m sorry about the false positives. Do you mean the ClearBlue told you 1-2 weeks? The most it can read out is 3+, so I wonder if you mean it said 1-2 which meant you were 3-4 weeks pregnant. I get confused easily so you&#8217;ll have to forgive me, lol. I&#8217;ve recently been through my 9th Miscarriage and I had the same, bar doing a digital. I did many tests and everyone saw lines, I wasn&#8217;t convinced. However my doctor saw them too and did my beta. First beta was <7 and the second beta was <2 (negative for me). 
Hope you get a BFP this cycle hun. I&#8217;ll add you for testing 10th. 

*blablamana* - Thanks chick! I&#8217;m trying not to worry. Yeah, he is really het up about this! I know, 51 testers! :shock:
I think they&#8217;re all positive signs hun, good luck with testing! I&#8217;ll be testing with you! :flower:


----------



## Lost7

MrsLux - You were due on yesterday? Took me a moment to click! TEST!


----------



## Flueky88

Sdc, I'm trusting that the second positive was right since I had ewcm. I didn't have that with positive with CB digital opk. I was doing my IC for 5 days after my peak on CB digital opk because I didn't trust it, then finally decided to accept I had short surge. Will know soon enough if CB was wrong. Oh, also I had what I think were O pains yesterday. Dull, intermittent ache to right lower abdomen. It's gone today.


----------



## Lost7

If that's the case Flueky88, you ovulated the same day as me. Though I do wish my O pains were dull and intermittent.


----------



## Smille24

Lost7 said:


> I am officially 1 DPO today. :happydance:
> 
> Yesterday I O'd and FF gave me a red dotted line to pinpoint O. It was on advanced detection. With todays temp that line disappeared. :cry:
> For the time being (until 3 DPO and I get CH) I have put it on O detection, I now have a solid red line. How dare they take the line away though right? I had grown emotionally attached to it. :lol:
> 
> 
> We do get my OH's SA (semen analysis) results later today. It's been an agonising two week wait. He's very nervous about it. He thinks I'm going to leave him if it's bad. He is also a little embarrassed at the fact I will most likely publish the results here. :cry: He's got me pregnant 3 times in 12 months - lost all of the pregnancies unfortunately, but that should give him (and me) some hope that he CAN get me pregnant.
> 
> Really hope that goes well, I am so nervous! I hope they give us a printed out information sheet because I don't think I will be able to remember the results! :lol: :oops:

My dh thinks the same thing. If he gets an sa and it comes back with bad results, hr thinks I'm going to walk out. It's a guy thing. Fxd everything is ok.


----------



## Lost7

Yeah, it must be. He doesn't even want me sharing the results here. :cry:


----------



## Smille24

hal423 said:


> Good luck catching the egg smille! I usually don't get positive OPKs until 3-4 days after I get fertile CM. But by producing fertile CM your body is telling you to go ahead and BD because you ARE in your fertile period! I agree with Kuji that if you BD every other day this week before he leaves, you have a great chance!
> 
> JLM - not sure about leaving the FMU out but I can't imagine that any hormone levels would deplete by doing it.
> 
> Borr - I'm also going to test on 8/18! Good luck to you and enjoy your vacay!

I've had fertile cm off and on for a week now. Totally normal for me. We'll be ok, I'm sure I'll get a positive soon. If not, we'll just bd a lot b4 he goes.


----------



## mommyxofxone

lol lost no worries i just always have to check! you have me itching for a new avatar now though!

cd 12 :coffee: my pre-o temps are nuts this cycle!


----------



## Lost7

mommyxofxone - Ha ha. :oops: New avatars are good! :lol: I didn't temp much before O, so I don't really know what mine looked like! FX for you!


----------



## gina236

Need to change my test date from the 22nd to the 20th. I am pretty sure I O'd early :) 6dpo now! 

Lost I hope the SA either comes back good or gives you some answers. Men put so much of their self worth into things like that. I feel like because he has gotten you pregnant it can't be too bad, right? FX for you!


----------



## jGo_18

Lost7 said:


> *katieMK* - Of course you can join, Ill add you for the 12th! Not long now How much will power do you actually have! Good luck hun!
> 
> *ciz* - Good luck with testing hun, Ill add you for the 20th. Ill be testing then too haha. :)
> 
> *JLM73* - Hope the bleeding stops soon hun. IF you do get a CB monitor, make sure you continue to use ICs too as I would have missed my surge had I not been testing! I think it would be best in the fridge. Something inside my head is screaming keep it at body temperature, but then the other half realises that during the clearable trial I did I was told to put it in the fridge Good luck with figuring out that one hun lol..
> 
> *blablahmana* - Woo hoo for being 1/2 dpo! Im today 1dpo too! CM tinged with blood is a sign of a strong ovulation. I had that once before - as I conceived my twins! :shock: Hormones raging, either makes us snappy or tearful! Hope this is your cycle!
> 
> *sdc010905* - Sometimes you just need a little break, especially when you have been TTC for so long! I would only use a FRER a few days before :witch: is due hun! They are not cheap! Thanks for our well wishes today hun, I am so nervous! He thinks I am going to leave him if its bad, or moan about it to my friends. I think hell be a little embarrassed with the results if they are bad!
> 
> *jGo_18* - Welcome hun! When would you like me to put you down for testing? Good luck with this cycle hun!
> 
> *Tink80* - Hello hun, welcome to the thread :) Ill add you for the 15th, I wish I was testing 15th, lol not long now! good luck with testing! Were all in the same boat, so no need to feel alone. :hugs:
> 
> *Flueky88* - I couldnt agree more, the CB are confusing! Keep using IC whilst you use the dual!
> 
> *mommyxofxone* - Ha ha, sorry about the constant avatar changing, I get so bored and so easily! :oops:
> 
> *Smille24* - Sorry you havent O yet, FX you ovulate soon hun, Youre still going to get some on your anniversary. For my 30th Birthday I was miscarrying. It could be a lot worse. Think positive!
> 
> *Sweetsie* - How have you got through the first week of the two week wait? You can start testing now, I am so envious!
> Fingers crossed for you when you test hun! :flower:
> 
> *borr.dg.baby* - Welcome hun! Ill add you for testing 18th, good luck hun!
> 
> *hal423* - Good perspective. CM is telling you youre fertile so get baby dancing! Hope youre keeping well? :flower:
> 
> *Ggbabylove* - Hi hun, welcome to the thread, were a busy thread! Would you like me to add you to the thread, a testing date if you have one please hun? Ive never had snotty CM either, sorry hun!

August 29th please! I'll let you know if that changes :) thank you!


----------



## Lost7

*gina236* - I&#8217;ll change it for you hun. Good luck testing! :flower: Thanks for the best wishes with my OH&#8217;s SA. I&#8217;m thinking the same thing!

*jGo_18* - I&#8217;ll add you for the 29th! Good luck sweetie! :flower:


----------



## Lost7

6 testers for the 20th, one of them being me! 20th must be a lucky day! <3


----------



## gina236

Lost7 said:



> 6 testers for the 20th, one of them being me! 20th must be a lucky day! <3

I sure hope so!! :)


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

*Posting here as well as the other August thread I follow, just need some hugs! *

Hello everyone. Last night was not good for me, OH and I got in an argument and I just cried for like 30 minutes. Since getting off bcp, my hormones are all over the place. I use to never cry so easily. I just feel like OH has been distant with me, idk why. Its not related to ttc because I very rarely bring it up. The last time we bd was also weird because he didnt get very hard, got the job done though. Anyway.....I had a big temp drop this morning which is surprising because while I was waiting for my digi opk to finish, I checked my cervix and it seemed a little higher but still firm, and my cm was particularly sticky, almost dry. It upset me because it should be heading towards MORE fertile, not less fertile! I am really having a hard time with my cm. I have been drinking grapefruit juice and trying to drink more water to increase it and make it more sperm-friendly. Well, once my digi opk finally finished, I got my blinking smiley. So.....I will see later with an ic how dark that line is. I will hopefully bd tonight (if me and oh dont argue again!) and keep checking my opks every day. I would obviously prefer bding every day but I dont want to push oh too much because Im actually shocked he was even ok with me going off bcp. Dd was a surprise, and he was very stressed about that situation (we were both young, 21 yrs old). I know every other day is sufficient but once I get my positive opk's I need to find a way! I want this so bad! Oh, and I had a vivid dream about giving birth to a little boy. Maybe thats a good sign? Hope everyone has a good day today


----------



## jGo_18

Can you ladies help? I can't figure out if I Od already or just geared up to and didn't and am gearing up again? 

I feel like my temps suggests possibly cd10/11.
My ovacue monitor confirmed O on cd11/12, but it's always readjusted to two days later in the past so I don't know if I should rely on that.
Opks haven't got positive, there's been two darker days - CD11 & this morning.
I took a digi just for the hell of it (I quit using them for the same reasons a lot of you have) and it was a solid smile/peak.... 
I've had fertile cm for a few days...
Idk? What do you guys think?

We've done insems cd9 & 10 and we are doing one tonight and Thursday.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Lost7

*NurseMommyTTC* - Aww, I&#8217;m really sorry you had an argument. I hate it when we argue too. Really hope you&#8217;re approaching O and you both kiss and make up soon hun. :flower:

*jGo_18* - If you&#8217;ve had a solid / Peak on your monitor I&#8217;d think you have ovulated hun. CD13&#8217;s look pretty strong. It might be possible you are 3dpo and today had a little dip? Fall back rise perhaps? I&#8217;m not sure otherwise hun. Keep testing though. You could be ovulating today because of the temp dip, have you tested today? All you can do is keep testing and keep temping, You will ovulate. It&#8217;s all a bit confusing at the moment! :flower:

EDIT: Looking at your OPK's again, I'd say you will ovulate today. Digitals always pick up sooner than IC's, keep doing the IC's and I'm almost certain they will be positive by later today. FX!


----------



## sdc010905

Flueky88 said:


> Sdc, I'm trusting that the second positive was right since I had ewcm. I didn't have that with positive with CB digital opk. I was doing my IC for 5 days after my peak on CB digital opk because I didn't trust it, then finally decided to accept I had short surge. Will know soon enough if CB was wrong. Oh, also I had what I think were O pains yesterday. Dull, intermittent ache to right lower abdomen. It's gone today.

yeah i only had ewcm with 2nd +opk also....it was prob 2nd one but that would have been cd 17 which is crazy late for me.....my af would be due next monday if i go with 1st peak so its tempting to test at the wkend-i know i wnt b able to control myself!


----------



## jGo_18

Lost - Yeah this mornings seems the darkest the ICs have been, paired with getting a peak on the digi... I'm guessing today. I didn't end up Oing until CD26 last cycle (the only cycle that it's ever been late, I am almost always cd11-15). I'm a little anxious this cycle due to the craziness of last cycle.


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Thanks everyone. Idk what his problem is but hopefully he figures it out and stops making me feel so worthless. Our situation is more than complicated. But on another note.....my dd keeps saying strange things...in my previous post I mentioned how I had a vivid dream of giving birth to a boy....well a few min ago she grabbed her vitamins off the counter, I recently bought another bottle because she's almost out and she grabbed the open bottle and said, "We have to save the other one for my brother". I asked her who is your brother? And she pointed to her belly and said "the one you have in there". Ummmmm im speechless....as I havent really said anything other regarding babies other than a rare question of "do you want a baby brother or sister". Fx she has a great intuition and maybe I will conceive a little boy soon!


----------



## sdc010905

I know what u mean lost, my oh would be the exact same, id be a lot more worried if you hadn't had the 3 chemicals x


----------



## Lost7

True! I'm so worried. Only a few hours. 
Worked out I'd have been 30 weeks today with March' loss. :cry: I keep counting the weeks with that one, not sure why!


----------



## Powell130

Tested this morning and think I may have the start of a BFP....faint lines on 3 different 10mius, 2 different brands! I really hope this is it!!


----------



## Lost7

Woo hoo - show us the piccies, we'd love to see! Woo hoo.


----------



## Powell130

Lost7 said:


> Woo hoo - show us the piccies, we'd love to see! Woo hoo.

No pics to show, I can't get my tablet to focus on it and my phone SD card is jacked so it won't save em. Kicking myself


----------



## Powell130

I've been trying to get a pic for an hour lol I'm gonna keep trying tho. If I can find my sons phone (my old phone) I can probably get a pic I just dont know where the hell he put it lol


----------



## Lost7

Ah man! How annoying! Keep trying! I've got to do some quick tidying up before picking my OH up at 4:30pm and then we're off to the SA results! Wish us luck, I wish you luck with the phone and pics!


----------



## Bunnylicious

14 DPO - got faint line on cheap $1.88 walmart HPT.
Gonna test again with a digital tonight. 

I had super bad AF cramps from 5 DPO until around 9 DPO. Which is weird, because I usually didn't feel cramps until 8-9 DPO. Then reduced to just dull feeling the next days.
And then on 11 DPO, a bit blood when I wiped after I'd taken no 2 in the toilet. That time I was absolutely sure I was out. But then, no more blood the next days and no cramps too, so I thought something was up, but I was afraid to test until today.


----------



## Powell130

If you only had a faint line I'd wait til FMU for the digi since they're not as sensitive! Good luck!!


----------



## Lost7

Good luck with testing tonight, do you want me to add you to the main page? 
Keep us informed, FX!


----------



## Powell130

Lost7 said:


> Ah man! How annoying! Keep trying! I've got to do some quick tidying up before picking my OH up at 4:30pm and then we're off to the SA results! Wish us luck, I wish you luck with the phone and pics!

Fingers crossed the results are good!!! And thank you


----------



## Lost7

I sort of have to disagree a little there. FMU isn't as sensitive, HCG builds up through the day. It certainly won't hurt to take one tonight. I've found if you have ANY kind of line on a cheap IC 10miu personally, I've had digitals say +


----------



## Lost7

Thank you, I am so nervous!


----------



## Lost7

40 minutes and we're leaving the house! Eeeek, I am nervous yet so excited to know for sure. It's been a long two week wait for these results.
Just have to change the baby and we're good to go.


----------



## Powell130

Lost7 said:


> I sort of have to disagree a little there. FMU isn't as sensitive, HCG builds up through the day. It certainly won't hurt to take one tonight. I've found if you have ANY kind of line on a cheap IC 10miu personally, I've had digitals say +

I was saying FMU because it's more concentrated and digi tests aren't as sensitive.
I'm not sure what you mean about HCG builds up...it increases constantly but if evening urine is diluted it may not matter how much it has increased thru the day (as it doubles roughly every 48 hours) . but with limited drinks before the test and a few hours hold can def show a positive
I wish that were true for me with the digis vs ICs! I tried a regular dipstick this morning 25miu along with the 10mius this AM and the 25 is stark white. I have a digi I'm itching to pee on but I don't wanna waste it lol


----------



## Lost7

Yes, I know why you were saying it. There was something being shared on the other thread about why FMU is NOT as sensitive and concentrated as some like to think. When I am back later, I'll find the information for you. To be honest, if you're waiting for HCG to double etc, you're best off waiting 48 hours, if not, then use SMU.


----------



## Lost7

Digitals are more sensitive than we give them credit for to be fair. Since I've been doing my HCG experiments I've found they are highly sensitive. I've even found the 20miu/ml tests to be more sensitive than the 10miu/ml IC's! :shock: The clearable with conception indicator is around 25miu I think, but because it has the conception indicator it makes it a little more sensitive.


----------



## Lost7

Right, I best get on or I'll miss the appointment! Plus OH needs picking up from the train station ha ha. Ah, so nervous. So so nervous. The moment of truth is upon us. Is his :spermy: ok? I'll find out within the hour now! :shock: :happydance:


----------



## Powell130

Lost7 said:


> Digitals are more sensitive than we give them credit for to be fair. Since I've been doing my HCG experiments I've found they are highly sensitive. I've even found the 20miu/ml tests to be more sensitive than the 10miu/ml IC's! :shock: The clearable with conception indicator is around 25miu I think, but because it has the conception indicator it makes it a little more sensitive.

Interesting!! I guess with several littles you have more personal experience lol now I'm tempted to take my digi tonight or even with the SMU I've been holding since I got up bahahahha

Good luck with the SA, although I'm curious why it was done since you have so many littles already, isn't it kinda obvious it should be fine?


----------



## Dtrisha

4dpo and had kind of a gush of creamy white discharge tmi sorry! But hoping it's a good sign!


----------



## Ggbabylove

I would love that. Thank you! My testing date will be the 20th if if I don't cave Sooner. L


----------



## sdc010905

NurseMommyTTC said:


> Thanks everyone. Idk what his problem is but hopefully he figures it out and stops making me feel so worthless. Our situation is more than complicated. But on another note.....my dd keeps saying strange things...in my previous post I mentioned how I had a vivid dream of giving birth to a boy....well a few min ago she grabbed her vitamins off the counter, I recently bought another bottle because she's almost out and she grabbed the open bottle and said, "We have to save the other one for my brother". I asked her who is your brother? And she pointed to her belly and said "the one you have in there". Ummmmm im speechless....as I havent really said anything other regarding babies other than a rare question of "do you want a baby brother or sister". Fx she has a great intuition and maybe I will conceive a little boy soon!

So strange, when i was a few weeks along with ds 1 my then 5yr old niece drew a pic of all our family and drew a baby in my tummy! I hadnt even told her mum!


----------



## sdc010905

Lost7 said:


> True! I'm so worried. Only a few hours.
> Worked out I'd have been 30 weeks today with March' loss. :cry: I keep counting the weeks with that one, not sure why!

Aww....i got married in june on the date my loss would have been due- i try and take the positive from it-oh didnt want any more until that loss and now he wants #3


----------



## sdc010905

Powell130 said:


> Tested this morning and think I may have the start of a BFP....faint lines on 3 different 10mius, 2 different brands! I really hope this is it!!

so excited for you!
Hope you manage to get pics up


----------



## Powell130

This is the best I could do on my crappy tablet! :shrug: these were at the ten minute mark with SMU
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150811_111209.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Lost7

Powell130 said:


> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> Digitals are more sensitive than we give them credit for to be fair. Since I've been doing my HCG experiments I've found they are highly sensitive. I've even found the 20miu/ml tests to be more sensitive than the 10miu/ml IC's! :shock: The clearable with conception indicator is around 25miu I think, but because it has the conception indicator it makes it a little more sensitive.
> 
> Interesting!! I guess with several littles you have more personal experience lol now I'm tempted to take my digi tonight or even with the SMU I've been holding since I got up bahahahha
> 
> Good luck with the SA, although I'm curious why it was done since you have so many littles already, isn't it kinda obvious it should be fine?Click to expand...

Ha ha. No. This will be my financès first.


----------



## Powell130

Lost7 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> Digitals are more sensitive than we give them credit for to be fair. Since I've been doing my HCG experiments I've found they are highly sensitive. I've even found the 20miu/ml tests to be more sensitive than the 10miu/ml IC's! :shock: The clearable with conception indicator is around 25miu I think, but because it has the conception indicator it makes it a little more sensitive.
> 
> Interesting!! I guess with several littles you have more personal experience lol now I'm tempted to take my digi tonight or even with the SMU I've been holding since I got up bahahahha
> 
> Good luck with the SA, although I'm curious why it was done since you have so many littles already, isn't it kinda obvious it should be fine?Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha. No. This will be my financès first.Click to expand...

Ooooooooooooohhhhhh lol sorry! :dohh:


----------



## sdc010905

Powell130 said:


> This is the best I could do on my crappy tablet! :shrug: these were at the ten minute mark with SMU

Bit blurry but i can see something on all 3!


----------



## hal423

Powell I posted on another thread re: your tests but those are definitely lines!! When are you gonna test again?

Good luck with the results lost!! Fingers crossed for you!!

Dtrisha - I'm also 4dpo today! When do you think you'll test?


----------



## Dtrisha

Hal- trying to hold out for awhile. But maybe beginning of next week maybe on 10dpo. Do you have any symptoms? There can't be many but I already am symptom spotting lol.


----------



## hal423

No symptoms yet, but I don't remember having any with DD either. I'll prob test at 10dpo too - yay test buddies!

DH will be away for work at the beginning of next week so I don't have to worry about sneakily testing, hehe.


----------



## Dtrisha

Haha that's funny I'm the same way. I like hide them to test early so he's not like why don't you just wait. I'm like cause I can't!!! Yay I'm excited to have a test buddy. :) I hope you get your BFP. What cycle are you on?


----------



## hal423

This is cycle #4 trying for number 2. Only took 2 cycles for DD - sigh.

I turned 35 this year though so I am not surprised it's taking longer.

What about you?


----------



## Dtrisha

Awh ok. Cycle 2 trying for our first. I'm on normal 28 day cycles so I'm hoping it happens soon. I'm so impatient


----------



## psychochick

I never tell DH if I test and it's negative. I know he'll just look at me like -_- and tell me not to worry about it. Pfft easy for him to say!

I started spotting a little bit but my breasts are actually more bloated and tender. I literally feel shooting pains in my right one as I type this. Anyone else continue to have tender breasts as AF starts? I think in the past my breasts always got less tender right before.

I might POAS tomorrow if AF doesn't start today.


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I don't tell mine either lol. I just pretend I didn't test.


----------



## Ggbabylove

just following along..trying to chill out on this dang tww. &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Powell130

hal423 said:


> Powell I posted on another thread re: your tests but those are definitely lines!! When are you gonna test again?
> 
> Good luck with the results lost!! Fingers crossed for you!!
> 
> Dtrisha - I'm also 4dpo today! When do you think you'll test?

Already did haha the dollar store test is almost as twice as dark as FMU! Hour and a half hold with a cup of coffee!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150811_124640.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 21









IMG_20150811_124633.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 26


----------



## Dtrisha

Powell. Looks positive to me!


----------



## Dtrisha

How far along are you ?


----------



## hal423

Amazing Powell - congratulations!! This is early for you too right? Werent you the one who didn't get a BFP until like 20dpo or something?

Psycho and dtrisha I always hide my tests from DH. The only ones I showed him were back in June when I got faint lines and it ended up being a chemical. Now I'm not gonna show him until I get dark lines and a "pregnant" on a digi.

I will, of course, post my tests here for y'all to squint at :)


----------



## Kuji

For the past three cycles I`ve been having bfns and I`d just put them back in their wrapper and push them deep in the bathroom trash bin. I felt too embarrassed to show him and never wanted him to see how upset I was. 

(I hate my SO`s keyboard... French keyboards are not my thing lol)


----------



## Powell130

hal423 said:


> Amazing Powell - congratulations!! This is early for you too right? Werent you the one who didn't get a BFP until like 20dpo or something?
> 
> Psycho and dtrisha I always hide my tests from DH. The only ones I showed him were back in June when I got faint lines and it ended up being a chemical. Now I'm not gonna show him until I get dark lines and a "pregnant" on a digi.
> 
> I will, of course, post my tests here for y'all to squint at :)

Yes! I'm SHOCKED I got a BFP already! FRER has a line too so it must be true!


----------



## JLM73

Omg Powell Congrats!
I see those second lines all over those tests! I told you your chart was thru the roof lol
Huge Congrats!


----------



## Powell130

Thanx so much!!! You did and I even tried to write it off!


----------



## hal423

Yay post a FRER pic!!


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah if I get a faint I'm posting it here for sure! And showing DH. Other than that nope lol Congrats Powell. That's so exciting. What DPO are you Powell?


----------



## Lost7

*Ggbabylove* - I&#8217;ll add you for the 20th. There is a lot of us testing on the 20th! GL

*Powell13* - I definitely see something. Yay! Post the FRER! :) 

*hal423* - Thanks for the best wishes!

*phychochick* - Oh definitely POAS! Post the pics too! GL


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations Powell. Xx


----------



## TTDuck

definitely positive powell! congrats! 

I'm 8dpo today and tempted to test but too nervous to find out too soon after a couple losses. it will be easy to wait when we go on vacation in a couple days! just got to hold out til then!


----------



## Powell130

Dtrisha said:


> Yeah if I get a faint I'm posting it here for sure! And showing DH. Other than that nope lol Congrats Powell. That's so exciting. What DPO are you Powell?

I'm 9DPO! 

AFM I'm waiting to tell hubs because I wanna think of a cute way since I didn't do it in a cute Pinterest way with our first lol


----------



## Lost7

I'll probably be updating my Journal with the SA results later tonight. He's not 100% happy with me publishing the results so I'll do it later.


----------



## Powell130

Lost7 said:


> *Ggbabylove* - Ill add you for the 20th. There is a lot of us testing on the 20th! GL
> 
> *Powell13* - I definitely see something. Yay! Post the FRER! :)
> 
> *hal423* - Thanks for the best wishes!
> 
> *phychochick* - Oh definitely POAS! Post the pics too! GL

I'll get as pic as soon as my monster falls asleep, I'm laying down with him and if I get up so will he lol it seems like the line is def easier to see on the FRER after it dried a little


----------



## MrsLux

Lost7 said:


> *MrsLux* - Hi, welcome back. I&#8217;m sorry about the false positives. Do you mean the ClearBlue told you 1-2 weeks? The most it can read out is 3+, so I wonder if you mean it said 1-2 which meant you were 3-4 weeks pregnant. I get confused easily so you&#8217;ll have to forgive me, lol. I&#8217;ve recently been through my 9th Miscarriage and I had the same, bar doing a digital. I did many tests and everyone saw lines, I wasn&#8217;t convinced. However my doctor saw them too and did my beta. First beta was <7 and the second beta was <2 (negative for me).
> Hope you get a BFP this cycle hun. I&#8217;ll add you for testing 10th. r:

Sorry my bad, I mean 1-2 weeks which is 3-4 weeks pregnant right? 
Husband had semen analysis results back today which were all fine (150million in 5ml) so now waiting for my gynae appt. 

Pic shows tests from my false positive, I was absolutely gutted. I felt so silly and like people thought I had made it up :(

Also, I'm due Thursday which is the 13th not sure why I said 10th!!??
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1883.jpg
File size: 13.5 KB
Views: 26


----------



## KatieMK

10 DPO here and I've got some spotting. My LP is usually 11 days or so (or it was until I messed up my cycles with Vitex!!), so I'm thinking I'm probably out. I could use some baby dust!

Also, just heard back from my doctor and blood results came in that my thyroid is underactive. I know that can be the root of many fertility issues... anyone out there know more about that?


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Wow congrats to the bfp's! Is this a lucky thread?


----------



## Lost7

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ing-conceive-our-rainbow-45.html#post35976847

I've updated with the results of his SA.


----------



## jGo_18

well took another IC expecting to see a darker/positive after this morning's darker test & the peak on the CB digi... but nope... after a 3.5hr hold the line on the IC is barely visible...

did I O this morning? my surge has been short in the past, but I had hoped to see the IC's produce a positive. I really hope this isn't like last cycle where I just geared up a bunch of times but didn't O until CD26. ugh.


----------



## MrsLux

KatieMK said:


> 10 DPO here and I've got some spotting. My LP is usually 11 days or so (or it was until I messed up my cycles with Vitex!!), so I'm thinking I'm probably out. I could use some baby dust!
> 
> Also, just heard back from my doctor and blood results came in that my thyroid is underactive. I know that can be the root of many fertility issues... anyone out there know more about that?

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...l-thanks-2-month-pill-prescribed-doctors.html

Have a read of that :)


----------



## Ggbabylove

Congrats Powell!!! Sooo exciting!!!! What dpo are u?


----------



## TTDuck

KatieMK said:


> 10 DPO here and I've got some spotting. My LP is usually 11 days or so (or it was until I messed up my cycles with Vitex!!), so I'm thinking I'm probably out. I could use some baby dust!
> 
> Also, just heard back from my doctor and blood results came in that my thyroid is underactive. I know that can be the root of many fertility issues... anyone out there know more about that?

I've been seeing an endocrinologist for over a year for postpartum hypothyroid though it could also be classified as hashimotos since I have the elevated antibodies. My doc put me on a low dose of levothyroxine when she knew we wanted to try for another baby because you need more thyroid in the first trimester and I was on the low end of the normal range for T3 and T4. Did you just have TSH tested or the full thryoid panel?


----------



## Powell130

ggbabylove said:


> congrats powell!!! Sooo exciting!!!! What dpo are u?

9dpo!


----------



## Ggbabylove

Powell130 said:


> ggbabylove said:
> 
> 
> congrats powell!!! Sooo exciting!!!! What dpo are u?
> 
> 9dpo!Click to expand...

woot woot! Not far behind you :happydance:


----------



## RexMom2Be

Can I join in? I'm on CD14, should O tomorrow or Thurs, and will test on Aug 27!


----------



## ksierra44

Powell130 said:


> Dtrisha said:
> 
> 
> Yeah if I get a faint I'm posting it here for sure! And showing DH. Other than that nope lol Congrats Powell. That's so exciting. What DPO are you Powell?
> 
> I'm 9DPO!
> 
> AFM I'm waiting to tell hubs because I wanna think of a cute way since I didn't do it in a cute Pinterest way with our first lolClick to expand...

When would AF have been due Powell?


----------



## KatieMK

TTDuck said:


> KatieMK said:
> 
> 
> 10 DPO here and I've got some spotting. My LP is usually 11 days or so (or it was until I messed up my cycles with Vitex!!), so I'm thinking I'm probably out. I could use some baby dust!
> 
> Also, just heard back from my doctor and blood results came in that my thyroid is underactive. I know that can be the root of many fertility issues... anyone out there know more about that?
> 
> I've been seeing an endocrinologist for over a year for postpartum hypothyroid though it could also be classified as hashimotos since I have the elevated antibodies. My doc put me on a low dose of levothyroxine when she knew we wanted to try for another baby because you need more thyroid in the first trimester and I was on the low end of the normal range for T3 and T4. Did you just have TSH tested or the full thryoid panel?Click to expand...

I did not have the full panel, apparently. The doctor never seems to do anything all the way. :wacko: I had TSH and T4. I had TSH last summer as well, and it was 2.67 then. It's 6.9 now!


----------



## ksierra44

Welcome RexMom2Be!


----------



## mom2pne

Can you add me? I'll be testing on the 19th when I will be 11 dpo.


----------



## Dtrisha

Powell130 said:


> ggbabylove said:
> 
> 
> congrats powell!!! Sooo exciting!!!! What dpo are u?
> 
> 9dpo!Click to expand...

Congratulations!!! So exciting :)


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## fairyy

Hi Lost. 
I think I ovulated either yesterday or Sunday. My AF due 24th/25th.


----------



## Dtrisha

Powell- did you have any symptoms?


----------



## Ggbabylove

lordy idk what I was thinking I won't be testing on the 20th.... Hahah I will be testing on the 17th, I will be 12 dpo then. Smh I'm thinking too much about this. I need to chillax! This is why I need you all as buddies lol


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Newbie here, going to test the 22ndish I think, if I can hold out lol


----------



## littlemiss84

Congrats Powell :happydance:


----------



## sdc010905

Lost i checked out your link: no expert but definitely a lot of positive results there- you must be so stressed but a lot of good info there to work with.

Powell when did youstart testing, any bfns before today?


----------



## jren

Newbie here. I'm currently 8dpo and plan on testing August 18th.


----------



## Dtrisha

Does anyone here check there cervix? I heard if it's hard you're not pregnant ? Anyone know anything about that?


----------



## Powell130

You need to check your cervix for at least one cycle to see what your "normal" is.... A "pregnant" cervix is high, soft and closed but it can take a little while to get there.

Mine is still pretty hard


----------



## Dtrisha

Oh ok. Thanks! Yeah mine is hard but not sure if I'm pregnant yet.


----------



## JLM73

Dtrisha said:


> Does anyone here check there cervix? I heard if it's hard you're not pregnant ? Anyone know anything about that?

Here is my chart from my 2010 BFP, as you can see mine was firm till my next AF was due ( 4 wks preg). I charted up to 8 wks and it never got soft, just in between for me.


----------



## hal423

When I had a chemical, I did notice that around 9dpo, mine became soft again.

Last cycle it stayed hard and I got BFN.

It depends on the person though - some women don't get a soft cervix until well into their pregnancies.


----------



## Dtrisha

Oh ok. Thanks. I started to think I wasn't and got sad. But I'll just wait to see I guess!


----------



## Powell130

Dtrisha no real symptoms! Just a side left boob and slept like a rock last night after falling asleep while laying down with our son.. I never do that! I wasn't going to test again until Thursday but after last night I couldn't resist! 

Sdc I started testing at 7DPO so two days (Sunday and yesterday) of stark white 10mius before today. Not even a squinter yesterday


----------



## Dtrisha

Oh alrighty!! Well cheers to you and you're BFP ! How many cycles ?


----------



## Powell130

Second cycle after MC. Before then we were NTNP then switch to TTC with tracking and supplements after the MC


----------



## Dtrisha

Awesome! That was fast. I'm hoping this is my cycle too! Second cycle.


----------



## gina236

Dtrisha said:


> Does anyone here check there cervix? I heard if it's hard you're not pregnant ? Anyone know anything about that?

It can take over 6 weeks for your cervix to show you are pregnant. It will eventually get high and soft but it's not a good symptom as it doesn't happen at a set time.


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I feel better about it now just in case lol


----------



## ksierra44

Powell130 said:


> Dtrisha no real symptoms! Just a side left boob and slept like a rock last night after falling asleep while laying down with our son.. I never do that! I wasn't going to test again until Thursday but after last night I couldn't resist!
> 
> Sdc I started testing at 7DPO so two days (Sunday and yesterday) of stark white 10mius before today. Not even a squinter yesterday


When would AF have been due Powell?


----------



## jlynnx33

I'm 17dpo and 2 days late. AF still hasn't shown up. I've tested a few times and can't get a clear definite positive. I've gotten a few faints. I took one this morning. I'm going to attach a picture. What do you all think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Powell130

ksierra44 said:


> Powell130 said:
> 
> 
> Dtrisha no real symptoms! Just a side left boob and slept like a rock last night after falling asleep while laying down with our son.. I never do that! I wasn't going to test again until Thursday but after last night I couldn't resist!
> 
> Sdc I started testing at 7DPO so two days (Sunday and yesterday) of stark white 10mius before today. Not even a squinter yesterday
> 
> 
> When would AF have been due Powell?Click to expand...

Saturday give or take a day


----------



## DobbyForever

Can you please add me in for the 25th? :)


----------



## jellybeanmom

First pick is this morning, second this afternoon. Please let me know if you agree that these are :BFP:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150811_053002_641.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 25









IMG_20150811_181638_126.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Dtrisha

Jellybean mom- yeah I would say so!!!


----------



## Kuji

jellybeanmom - That's a clear :bfp: Congratulations! :wohoo:


----------



## ksierra44

Jellybean yes!!! Congrats!
Powell thanks!


----------



## Dtrisha

Jelly bean how far along are you???


----------



## Powell130

jellybeanmom said:


> First pick is this morning, second this afternoon. Please let me know if you agree that these are :BFP:

Super clear! I didn't even have to zoom in!! Congrats! Today is a big day for BFPs!


----------



## ksierra44

I have been reading about BFPs here and i'm happy! Go on facebook and see an announcement for baby #3 and i about lose it...emotional today. Watche. Do You Believe and if i was alone i would have sobbed 75% of that movie!
And no symptoms i have right now are symptoms i didnt have last cycle. Gr


----------



## JLM73

Congrats JellyBean!

Well I finally found a $ store near me with OPKs in stock...it's in a retirement community :rofl:
And yes I checked the expire dates to be sure they weren't from the 90's hehe
So I am actually surprised to see this at cd6...cuz this is usually what I get 2 days before O (which is usually cd13) ...This may not time out well with my donor...:shrug:


----------



## hal423

Yay jellybean - congrats! How many dpo are you?

This IS a good day for BFPs!

Good luck ksierra! I get really emotional too when I see BFP announcements and then get VERY antsy to start testing myself.


----------



## JLM73

Hal your chart is looking sky high momma...hmmm That's what I thought about Powell's and shes BFP hehe
FX :dust:


----------



## hal423

Haha I'm only 4dpo JLM! I usually start going up and down like a saw after this so we shall see! 

That's really early for an almost positive OPK! Are you also having any EWCM? Usually my CM starts getting fertile about the same time as lines start showing on OPKs. Good luck!


----------



## jellybeanmom

Thank you all so much! :cloud9: I am 9 dpo. :bfp:


----------



## JLM73

Unfortunately no Hal. I literally am just finishing AF ( bit longer than norm, but I think last month was a loss).
I rarely get past watery cm anymore. I even cut out all my allergy meds, and quadrupled my water intake ( I'm bad about that) AND did guaifenesin last several cycles to help get ewcm by thinning mucus.
I think I'm gonna skip it this time and just stick to my vits and lots of water.
I can't really afford preseed this go round, as I used my extra$ on a digi opk BUT as I am already this dark, I don't think the digi will be here in time anyhow.

My uterus has been really "irritable" feeling last 2 days - like any pressure from full bladder or bowel makes it achey??
Felt so weird I even took a hpt this morning (despite all the bleeding cuz of weird feeling) BFN of course.
I just hope it's not first sign of an infection or anything.
:dust: to all!


----------



## Ttc1bsg

Congratulations Powell. &#128079;&#128079;&#128079; Good luck. Happy and Healthy 9 months. &#128512;&#128512;


----------



## jellybeanmom

Dtrisha said:


> Jelly bean how far along are you???

AF was July 19, I am 9 dpo, so I guess I am 3 weeks, 2 days.:baby:


----------



## Ggbabylove

Woohoo!!! Congrats jellybean!!! So happy for ya


----------



## Ggbabylove

I felt the same on 3 and 4 dpo, almost like a stretching sensation. The morning after it stopped I had light brown spotting just when I wiped 2 times that I went to pee


----------



## sdc010905

Jellybeanmom- congrats! I had a solid smiley 10 days ago on cb digi opk so i could be 9dpo....chanced a test this morn but bfn.....then again i am only on cd 20. 

Jlm: retirement community lol! Hope u dnt O early and mess up donor plans.


----------



## Lost7

*TTDuck* - yay for being 8dpo! Any idea when you&#8217;ll begin testing? GL

*Powell130* - How will you tell your DH, I&#8217;m interested to know! Did you take a picture of the FRER?

*MrsLux* - We both had our SA results on the same day!

*KatieMK* - :dust: It could be an IB! You&#8217;re not out just yet! GL!

*NurseMommyTTC* - I believe this IS a lucky thread! 

*jGo_18* - I notice you&#8217;ve had another temp dip this morning, Have you done any OPK&#8217;s today? Good luck, I hope you O soon hun!

*RexMom2Be* - Welcome along hun! Good luck with Ovulating, I&#8217;ll add you down for 27th!

*mom2pne* - Welcome hun! I&#8217;ll add you down for 19th, FX for you!

*blablamana* - Thanks hun. I&#8217;m a little worried about the forms, plus he seems to have just as many that don&#8217;t move at all, so I am a little worried. 

*fairyy* - Yay for O! Shall I add you down as testing 24th?

*Ggbabylove* - That&#8217;s ok, I&#8217;ll change you for the 17th hun. Good luck with testing. I think we all overthink things so you&#8217;re not alone. :flower:

*TTCBabyG2015* - Hi hun, I&#8217;ll add you for the 22nd, FX for you hun! I know what you mean about if you can hold out :lol:

*sdc010905* - Thanks hun. I&#8217;m just a little concerned that he has half of them not mobile at all and not moving, and the forms are well below what they should be!

*jren* - Hi! I&#8217;ll add you for testing 18th Aug. GL

*Dtrisha* - I don&#8217;t check my cervix as it&#8217;s way too high and can never reach it, even during my period. :lol:

*jlynnx33* - Call me mad, but I see a line on that test. I know you&#8217;re not supposed to invert the photos though, do you have the original that I can see to see if the line is pink? GL! Do you chart? My reason for asking is that if you temp your BBT, you can confirm ovulation actually happened with 3 rises on your chart. If you only use OPK&#8217;s that is no guaranteed way of saying you ovulated. You can get positives but not actually ovulate. If for what ever reason you didn&#8217;t ovulate you&#8217;d be next due a period when the next one was due. I know from past experience as I was 17 days late last August and the doctors ran every test possible then said it was likely I didn&#8217;t O. GL!

*DobbyFever* - Hi hun, I&#8217;ll add you for the 25th. GL!

*Jellybeanmom* - Congratulations! That&#8217;s a :bfp: 

*ksierra44* - Aww, TTC is emotional. GL with the symptom spotting! FX for a bfp!

*JLM73* - Nice OPK! Looking quite dark hun! All you can do is ask the donor hun. GL

I&#8217;m really pleased you all seem to be falling pregnant quite fast. I am on my 11th cycle of TTC and have been trying now exactly a year. 
I wish you all well in getting your BFP's and I sincerely hope that it's my turn this month as well. I'll go and update the first page now, Congrats to the BFPs!


----------



## PnutProtector

PnutProtector said:


> Well. Of course the day after I post that I'm going to test next week AF has to show up. But that doesn't put me totally out for the count this month right? I wasn't expecting to be so upset about it. This is only our first cycle trying. And then on the other hand I feel guilty about being sad about it when there are others who have been trying much longer than we have. ugh. I'm going to snuggle my teddy bear and eat chocolate with a heating pad tonight.

It seems that AF is heading out. This first one after having the IUD out was rough! I'm hoping to be able to test at the end of the month, but I'm not totally positive. I'm going to sex tackle DH when he gets home from work. Let's get kick the cycle off with a bang!!


----------



## PnutProtector

Congrats to all the BFPs! Over the moon for you all!


----------



## Lost7

Good luck hun! FX for you!


----------



## littlemiss84

Congrats Jellybean :happydance:


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## Lost7

Thread up to date. :flower:
5 :bfp: to date, keep them coming ladies! <3


----------



## Lost7

I don't know whether anyone was following my July 2ww thread but I mentioned about the 'Fu Fu Bubbles'..

Well, 2dpo and I've got a few more fu fu bubbles. :rofl:
No idea what that is, or why it happens. I think I was 4DPO last time when it happened. Ha ha!


----------



## Lost7

P.s - Can I POAS yet? :coffee:


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## sdc010905

Lost7 said:


> I don't know whether anyone was following my July 2ww thread but I mentioned about the 'Fu Fu Bubbles'..
> 
> Well, 2dpo and I've got a few more fu fu bubbles. :rofl:
> No idea what that is, or why it happens. I think I was 4DPO last time when it happened. Ha ha!

Ha ha i remember this! Hope they continue-seem to be something good for you! I have zero symptoms this cycle...i had loads going on last month but still got af so i think im just a head case. With your oh sa- i totally understand where you coming from, and there is cause for concern but definitely not grounds to lose hope altogether. You're already ahead of the game by being so on top of things to even go the route of getting checked out.

Opinions please- clearly i am poas already (since yesterday) as i am an insane crazy person but i am wondering when you think i could reasonably expect to actually get an accurate result. Im cd 20, had solid smiley cd10 so prob o'd cd 11....did have a rogue almost +opk on cd 16 but i have never o'd that late so for now trying to trust cb digi cd10...cd16 wasnt quite + but very close. If im 9dpo it seems fine to test but then again cd20 for a bfp is unheard of?


----------



## ksierra44

jellybeanmom said:


> Dtrisha said:
> 
> 
> Jelly bean how far along are you???
> 
> AF was July 19, I am 9 dpo, so I guess I am 3 weeks, 2 days.:baby:Click to expand...

Hmm my AF was july 19 too ...so tempted to to test!!!when would AF have been due this month?


----------



## Lost7

*blablamana* - Hell yeah, Come on POAS time! :happydance:

*sdc010905* - I knew at least one person would remember that, haha! Thanks for your advice on his SA, a lot of people say it&#8217;s good results, yeah he has nearly 50% good fast swimmers, but 40% don&#8217;t move at all and the form, well, it makes me worry that if we do get pregnant that our baby will have some kind of syndrome, or maybe it&#8217;s the formless sperm that are impregnating me and then I&#8217;m miscarrying because of that! I&#8217;m just a bit worried..

If you got a peak on CD10 and probably O&#8217;d on CD11 and you&#8217;re now CD20, that means you&#8217;re around 9dpo? Definitely not too early to POAS, I mean it still is early but you could follow Powell130 and get a :bfp: LH naturally fluctuates during the whole of our cycle hun, so definitely disregard the CD16 almost +, No one really counts BFP on CD20, it&#8217;s BFP on 9DPO and you&#8217;ve got a good chance hun! Test! GL


----------



## sdc010905

I started yesterday- bfn but i threw it in my handbag as i like to keep an eye for awhile and i was wrking at 7am. Didnt look at it again til lunchtime but there was a faint line by then so did same test this am and got nothin. They're rubbish tests (cheap blue dye-evap alert) but i have 2 frers so might allow myself use one tomorrow


----------



## sdc010905

ksierra44 said:


> jellybeanmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dtrisha said:
> 
> 
> Jelly bean how far along are you???
> 
> AF was July 19, I am 9 dpo, so I guess I am 3 weeks, 2 days.:baby:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm my AF was july 19 too ...so tempted to to test!!!when would AF have been due this month?Click to expand...

test test test!


----------



## Lost7

All of you just test! I can't test only being 2dpo, so I need to satisfy my POAS obsession with yours! Post your piccies too! :flower:


----------



## sdc010905

I accept its an evap but its so annoying....
 



Attached Files:







2015-08-12-11-46-17-907.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Lost7

What test is that sdc010905? Is that the one you left and checked back later? So disappointing as it looks positive! Definitely do that FRER tomorrow :)


----------



## sdc010905

Yes lost, if it was pink or in the time limit id be hopeful but i really don't trust them-have got bad evaps before. Still, i think i will treat myself and use a frer tomorrow. I have 3 more of these, 2 frer and a digi and i am not buying more!


----------



## Lost7

I really don't blame you sweetie. Wishing you lots of luck, and baby dust. :dust:


----------



## gina236

7 dpo here and youre all making me want to test so bad! Haha. I only have 2 - 25 (whatever the measurement is. Lol) tests left and I KNOW it's way too early but so many BFPs the past few days! Hoping this is a lucky thread! More bfp than AF so that's a good sign ;) baby dust to everyone! Let's see some more BFPs!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

congrats on the bfps!!!! so exciting! don't get too many or there won't be any room for me like last month lol!

unexpected beach trip today so i'll be back either friday or saturday. just in time to o.


----------



## squirrel.

Huge congrats Powell and Jellybean! :dance: Hope you have a healthy and happy nine months!

It's all about early testing :) the earliest I've ever tested was 5dpo in all my craziness! Usually I last till 7dpo or so. With my current 11 day luteal phase I feel I have to get the early testing in or I won't get the chance to test before AF arrives, which is probably better than the disappointment of BFn after BFN, not to mention cheaper too. This cycle we're away for almost all of my 1.5WW, I'm home 8dpo and we get back on 11dpo. I am going to try not to test 8dpo and wait for 11dpo when we get back. I've always had a BfP by 11dpo before, so if I were pregnant I'd expect a BFP then.

4dpo today and just a bit of achiness in my armpit area and uterine cramping. These are normal post-o feelings for me, so nothing to get excited about sadly! Wish I'd temped now, as I don't know for see when I ovulated. I'm going on the premise that I'm 4dpo, but I could be 3 or 2dpo as well. I'm never stopping temping again while TTC, I don't like the uncertainty.


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah I wish I could test too! To early 5dpo. Hoping to have good luck in this thread.


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

JLM73 said:


> Unfortunately no Hal. I literally am just finishing AF ( bit longer than norm, but I think last month was a loss).
> I rarely get past watery cm anymore. I even cut out all my allergy meds, and quadrupled my water intake ( I'm bad about that) AND did guaifenesin last several cycles to help get ewcm by thinning mucus.
> I think I'm gonna skip it this time and just stick to my vits and lots of water.
> I can't really afford preseed this go round, as I used my extra$ on a digi opk BUT as I am already this dark, I don't think the digi will be here in time anyhow.
> 
> My uterus has been really "irritable" feeling last 2 days - like any pressure from full bladder or bowel makes it achey??
> Felt so weird I even took a hpt this morning (despite all the bleeding cuz of weird feeling) BFN of course.
> I just hope it's not first sign of an infection or anything.
> :dust: to all!

I think I have been feeling the same thing! So....last month when I was in fertile week, my uterus felt "sore" or "achy". I assumed it was because of a lot of Bd'ing (we BD a bit more last cycle, this cycle its been more like every other day). Well....I am CD 16 today and I have gotten my 2nd blinking smiley today...and my uterus feels sore again. We bd last night....but I dont feel sore other times we bd, it seems to happen only in my fertile week. I also checked my cervix....definitely high because I couldnt even get up there enough to feel how open it was (sorry, tmi!). I wonder if the soreness/aching is from my uterus/cervix changing for my fertile week? 
In other news.....has anyone else had issues with having ewcm? I wish I could have it so I know what it looks like! If I dont get pregnant because of the lack of it, I will be so sad. Last pregnancy I wasnt paying attention to cm so idk if Ive ever had it. Can bcp make it harder to have ewcm after stopping it? This is my 2nd cycle off bcp, and I seem to achieve watery cm but no ewcm yet :-( :shrug:


----------



## Powell130

Finally able to get a decent pic with hubs' phone since he's still sleeping! I'm starting to get a line on the regular sensitivity ICs :happydance: might try a digi in little!
 



Attached Files:







received_10152893287355518.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## jGo_18

Digi was peak yesterday morning, but negative in the evening. This morning it's blinking... Wtf.

ICs however, looking close to or potentially positive (bottom one is this morning). Possibly o today? Temp went up a bit this morning. I'm really hoping our insems are lining up :/
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Oh...and congrats Jellybean! That is DEFINITELY a bfp!


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

jGo_18 said:


> Digi was peak yesterday morning, but negative in the evening. This morning it's blinking... Wtf.
> 
> ICs however, looking close to or potentially positive (bottom one is this morning). Possibly o today? Temp went up a bit this morning. I'm really hoping our insems are lining up :/

I think with the digi it says once you get your 1st peak to stop testing. It might be confused. The ic does look close to positive, maybe since your temp went up a little today, that you O'd overnight and the ic is showing the bottom end of your surge. Did you get enough bd? I would bd again today and see what your temp looks like tomorrow


----------



## jGo_18

NurseMommyTTC said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> Digi was peak yesterday morning, but negative in the evening. This morning it's blinking... Wtf.
> 
> ICs however, looking close to or potentially positive (bottom one is this morning). Possibly o today? Temp went up a bit this morning. I'm really hoping our insems are lining up :/
> 
> I think with the digi it says once you get your 1st peak to stop testing. It might be confused. The ic does look close to positive, maybe since your temp went up a little today, that you O'd overnight and the ic is showing the bottom end of your surge. Did you get enough bd? I would bd again today and see what your temp looks like tomorrowClick to expand...

I only retested with the digi because the ICs didn't look positive at all yesterday so the peak reading didn't line up.
I'm at the mercy of a donor so my opportunities to get those insems done isn't as much of a free for all as I'd like. We did one 5 days ago, 3 days ago, and one last night. So if I O'd overnight, I'd have hit O-4, O-2, & O... We are doing one tmrw as well just because we already planned for four, every other day, they my normal window.


----------



## Lost7

Digi will defy pick up with lines like that!


----------



## Lost7

jGo_18 said:


> Digi was peak yesterday morning, but negative in the evening. This morning it's blinking... Wtf.
> 
> ICs however, looking close to or potentially positive (bottom one is this morning). Possibly o today? Temp went up a bit this morning. I'm really hoping our insems are lining up :/

Which digital OPK are you using? If you had a peak yesterday morning the result stays on the screen for 48 hours, meaning you can't re-test.


----------



## jGo_18

Lost7 said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> Digi was peak yesterday morning, but negative in the evening. This morning it's blinking... Wtf.
> 
> ICs however, looking close to or potentially positive (bottom one is this morning). Possibly o today? Temp went up a bit this morning. I'm really hoping our insems are lining up :/
> 
> Which digital OPK are you using? If you had a peak yesterday morning the result stays on the screen for 48 hours, meaning you can't re-test.Click to expand...

The clearblue one - I have multiple testers tho as I've had issues in the past so I like to be able to retest.


----------



## Smille24

My dh is leaving Fri for a guys fishing trip and go figure it's during my fertile week :growlmad:. We're going to dtd today and tomorrow and go with it. Fxd it works out.


----------



## mommyxofxone

impromptu trip to the beach. will be back later friday or early sat. Just in time hopefully for a nice pos opk on sat. :) good luck ladies update me when i get back! need a nice vacay.


----------



## Lost7

Hope you have a lovely time hun. I'm off to bake a cake or cakes, haven't decided which yet. It's my MIL's birthday on Friday and since I won't be here, I'm making cakes for tomorrow.


----------



## Smille24

We're leaving for the beach soon, so it will be nice to focus on other things during the tww.


----------



## Powell130

Lost7 said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> Digi was peak yesterday morning, but negative in the evening. This morning it's blinking... Wtf.
> 
> ICs however, looking close to or potentially positive (bottom one is this morning). Possibly o today? Temp went up a bit this morning. I'm really hoping our insems are lining up :/
> 
> Which digital OPK are you using? If you had a peak yesterday morning the result stays on the screen for 48 hours, meaning you can't re-test.Click to expand...

I was wondering tht!


----------



## Powell130

jGo_18 said:


> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> Digi was peak yesterday morning, but negative in the evening. This morning it's blinking... Wtf.
> 
> ICs however, looking close to or potentially positive (bottom one is this morning). Possibly o today? Temp went up a bit this morning. I'm really hoping our insems are lining up :/
> 
> Which digital OPK are you using? If you had a peak yesterday morning the result stays on the screen for 48 hours, meaning you can't re-test.Click to expand...
> 
> The clearblue one - I have multiple testers tho as I've had issues in the past so I like to be able to retest.Click to expand...

Donnnnt do that! You're supposed to use one tester per cycle because it stores info on hormone levels.


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Smille24 said:


> My dh is leaving Fri for a guys fishing trip and go figure it's during my fertile week :growlmad:. We're going to dtd today and tomorrow and go with it. Fxd it works out.

Im in my fertile week as well.....and I work thurs-fri and OH has bowling league fri...I feel like I will O any day now....trying to get in enough BD but its hard with our busy schedules! As when I work, I am gone for 15 hours. And after work I am exhausted....we will see how it goes! Hopefully we both catch the egg! Come on strong swimmers....live for a few extra days!


----------



## Powell130

Lost7 said:


> Digi will defy pick up with lines like that!

The bottom two are 10mius... You still think I'll be good to go on the digi?


----------



## Lost7

Definitely, have you actually seen the experiments I did!


----------



## jGo_18

Powell130 said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> Digi was peak yesterday morning, but negative in the evening. This morning it's blinking... Wtf.
> 
> ICs however, looking close to or potentially positive (bottom one is this morning). Possibly o today? Temp went up a bit this morning. I'm really hoping our insems are lining up :/
> 
> Which digital OPK are you using? If you had a peak yesterday morning the result stays on the screen for 48 hours, meaning you can't re-test.Click to expand...
> 
> The clearblue one - I have multiple testers tho as I've had issues in the past so I like to be able to retest.Click to expand...
> 
> Donnnnt do that! You're supposed to use one tester per cycle because it stores info on hormone levels.Click to expand...

I'm only taking the IC test results as legit anyway. I was just seeing if the clearblue & the ICs would agree on things - they did not yesterday, today (thanks to retesting) it looks like they are agreeing.


----------



## Lost7

Woo hoo for O for you jGo


----------



## jGo_18

Lost7 said:


> Woo hoo for O for you jGo

I hope it's happened!!! :)


----------



## Lost7

Definitely FX for you hun! I do agree with Powell though sweetie, those CB duals are a bit like a monitor, in the fact it can remember the cycles! So just be careful using too many holders sweets. <3 FX you've caught your eggy!


----------



## Powell130

I can confirm the FR gold digi is super sensitive! Barely a line on my 25mius and it still picked it up!
 



Attached Files:







received_10152893394890518.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Lost7

I knew it! CB digitals with conception indicator are exactly the same!


----------



## jGo_18

Yay!! Congrats Powell!


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Congrats Powell!


----------



## Powell130

Thanx ladies! 

Now I feel like I need to get the weeks estimator to make sure my levels stay going up. After two early losses I'm very excited but scared of another loss


----------



## Lost7

That's understandable. Personally I'd keep using IC's daily. With my twins I had a scare with thanks to the CB with conception indicator. They are not an exact science unfortunately.


----------



## Lost7

Alternatively, book in with your doctor for quantitive betas (taken 48 hours apart). You'll soon know if your HCG is doubling as it should.


----------



## Powell130

I have to get my insurance straightened out because we moved states and I've yet to get a new DL in this state so I'm uninsured right now. Thinking about going to the ER or Urgent care for a first draw like I did with our son :/ buy luckily I have a drawer of ICs to keep me sane until


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## Powell130

With him my HCG was doubling ever 26-28 hours!


----------



## Lost7

Unfortunately I've only ever had betas whilst Miscarrying, so I've no idea how mine were.


----------



## TTDuck

KatieMK said:


> TTDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KatieMK said:
> 
> 
> 10 DPO here and I've got some spotting. My LP is usually 11 days or so (or it was until I messed up my cycles with Vitex!!), so I'm thinking I'm probably out. I could use some baby dust!
> 
> Also, just heard back from my doctor and blood results came in that my thyroid is underactive. I know that can be the root of many fertility issues... anyone out there know more about that?
> 
> I've been seeing an endocrinologist for over a year for postpartum hypothyroid though it could also be classified as hashimotos since I have the elevated antibodies. My doc put me on a low dose of levothyroxine when she knew we wanted to try for another baby because you need more thyroid in the first trimester and I was on the low end of the normal range for T3 and T4. Did you just have TSH tested or the full thryoid panel?Click to expand...
> 
> I did not have the full panel, apparently. The doctor never seems to do anything all the way. :wacko: I had TSH and T4. I had TSH last summer as well, and it was 2.67 then. It's 6.9 now!Click to expand...

my ob only did TSH and when it was high he sent me to an endo. I hate all the bloodwork - every 3 months then when I get pregnant it will be every month for the first tri!


----------



## TTDuck

I am going on a beach trip with my entire family until AF is due so I'm not sure when I can sneak in a test! Planning on trying to test on Sunday when I'll be 13dpo since that will be the most probable day I can do one!


----------



## Lost7

Good luck with testing!


----------



## psychochick

Alright ladies I'm out :witch: Good luck with your tests!


----------



## JLM73

Ahh Sorry Psycho :hugs2:

BlaBla- Sorry you are so down. What part of your cycle are you on?
Hopefully your SO isn't gone during needed BD time:shock:

cd7 for me, still have light AF. I'm interested to see how dark my opk is in a few hours, considering ystrdys. Hoping I don't O while still finishing AF...
If so those :spermy: better fight the tide!:boat:


----------



## Lost7

psychochick said:


> Alright ladies I'm out :witch: Good luck with your tests!

Aww, sorry sweetie. :hugs:


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## littlemiss84

Sorry Psycho:hugs:

Well I couldn't hold out until the weekend! Only 6/7dpo so obviously BFN


----------



## JLM73

Oh Ok BlaBla - I'm glad you are going forward then.
Maybe you should do some pamper stuff for yourself while he's away..mani pedi, massage, indulging in fav foods, catch some movies etc.
That's how I pass the time when I'm bummed out.
It really helps!
Hugs Sweetie


----------



## fairyy

Congrats jellybean and Powell :happydance::happydance:

Woohoo we have 5 BFP's already :wohoo:

Thanks Lost for adding my test date. 24th is just fine. :)
I think we both ovulated around same time this cycle. Yaayyyy :)


----------



## Ttc1bsg

Congratulations jellybean. &#128079;&#128079;&#128079; Happy and healthy 9 months &#128512;


----------



## hello_kitty

af got me ladies! I dont think I will be ttc for the next 6 months! Good luck and H&H 9 months to everyone else.


----------



## fairyy

hello_kitty said:


> af got me ladies! I dont think I will be ttc for the next 6 months! Good luck and H&H 9 months to everyone else.

So sorry dear :hugs:

Good luck for getting that BFP when you start to TTC again or you never know you might get a surprise BFP before that !


----------



## sdc010905

Powell all your tests look great, congrats again. Im gonna test 2m morn but cant decide whether ill use cheapie or frer.. ill b 10dpo but todays test was totally neg &#128533;


----------



## Powell130

Thanx hun! Don't lose hope! My 8DPO test was stark white!


----------



## hal423

Yay on the digi Powell! 

Hello kitty sorry about AF - hugs to you!

This thread moves so fast I didn't have a chance to read everything!

Anyone else testing soon? I am only 5dpo today and will probably test on Monday at 10dpo. Time is going sooo freakin slow!


----------



## sdc010905

Hey hal, i know this is a busy busy thread, can't keep up! Hopefully lots of bfps. I've decided to do a frer in the morn, when i see bfn on cheapies i refuse to believe it and spend the day thinking a frer wud have shown something! Even if a frer is neg i will at least believe i know where i stand!


----------



## Powell130

Good luck!


----------



## PnutProtector

Good luck sdc01905!!! :dust:


----------



## Ganton

I ovulated a bit earlier than in previous cycles so am already 3dpo. I'll leave my test date where it is for now as I'm hoping to hold out until AF is late, but I may end up testing earlier! I'm finding that temping is helping to keep me occupied for now though.

Congrats to all the BFPs so far and sorry to those that AF has caught up with.


----------



## TryTryAgainn

Hi! I would love to join this busy thread! It appears to be quite lucky! I'll be testing on the 15th! FXed for all you ladies!


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## todmommy4568

Congratulations to all the BFP's :thumbup:

:dust: to all the ladies that are still waiting to test

AFM the :witch: got me this afternoon. I am actually not disappointed, at this point I was 6 days late with BFN's and was impatiently waiting for AF so that I could get on to the next cycle!


----------



## sdc010905

todmommy4568 said:


> Congratulations to all the BFP's :thumbup:
> 
> :dust: to all the ladies that are still waiting to test
> 
> AFM the :witch: got me this afternoon. I am actually not disappointed, at this point I was 6 days late with BFN's and was impatiently waiting for AF so that I could get on to the next cycle!

 Glad you can put what sounds like an awful cycle behind you and start over hun.


----------



## sdc010905

PnutProtector said:


> Good luck sdc01905!!! :dust:

Thanks hun although i am feeling zero symptoms x


----------



## Flueky88

This thread moves so fast. I want to sat my congrats to the bfps. Sorry to those the witch has gotten. Good luck to all the upcoming testers!

3dpo today. No symptoms at all. No bloating, gassy. Nada. Trying not to symptom spot though. It can be all kinds of disappointment. Also, sdc, don't count yourself out because of lack of symptoms :)


----------



## Ggbabylove

I'm 6/7 dpo and I feel awful. I feel like af is gonna show anytime. And I had light spotting again a couple hours ago. Idk what my body is doing....


----------



## jellybeanmom

ksierra44 said:


> jellybeanmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dtrisha said:
> 
> 
> Jelly bean how far along are you???
> 
> AF was July 19, I am 9 dpo, so I guess I am 3 weeks, 2 days.:baby:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm my AF was july 19 too ...so tempted to to test!!!when would AF have been due this month?Click to expand...

On the 16th


----------



## TryTryAgainn

blablamana said:


> Welcome TryTry! Good luck and keep calm the next couple of days! FXed for you as well :)

Thank you! I'm trying to keep calm. I've been feeling absolutely awful these past few days (exhaustion/nausea/headaches) so I'm just trying my best to wait until then!


----------



## Ggbabylove

Took a test just cause and ofc :bfn:


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## ksierra44

I cant figure out how to post a picture on here from my phone!!


----------



## JLM73

Just checking in after a looong day battling ex hubbys divorce atty's stupid questions...I swear we have been divorced a year and a half and he is STILL obsessed with trying to find out who I am around, who I date, where I have gone WTH??
Anyhooo...I am playing catch up on all the posts today, but thankfully my opk from today is no darker than yesterday's. For those who are like :saywhat: lol Yes I need to not O that early ( only cd7, usually cd13ish) since my donor wasn't prepared to travel yet, and there's no way we could have met today. Plus I am still finishing a loong AF (long for me) and didn't want that to interfere anyway with the process.
:hugs: :dust: and love ya hunnies!


----------



## jGo_18

Doing an extra, unplanned (my donor is the most amazing dude ever) insemination tonight as I think I'm ovulating today! I hope this is it!


----------



## Kuji

JLM73 - Isn't it considered a bit of harassment if he bothers you with questions like that? I don't know if you have a child with him or not, but if not, I'd personally want him out of my life and get a restraining order or something. It sounds scary obsessive.. And I have a father and uncle who're like that with exes and it's not a pretty thing to see :(

It just makes me worry for you because I personally know how scary these types of people are.


----------



## ksierra44

I agree JLM with Kuji!


----------



## JLM73

Kuji - yes unfortunately we have a 4 y/o together. He is a nut, and is obsessed with everything. I divorced him because he was literally abusive and had huge mood swings. I divorced him, and he didn't want it, but I don't want to live like that Nor have my son see him talk to me or treat me that way. Now all he can do is harass me thru his atty, and refuse any and all time swaps I ask for.
He refused to let my son go to my surro twins bday party last weekend ( I had them a year before my son, and WHILE we were married).
My son was so excited, and then so sad when I had to tell him "daddy said no."
My poor son doesn't understand, but he is very smart, and will def see these games his dad plays once he's older. I told his atty today he was just harassing me and my 74 y/o mother. She replied Oh he's just looking out for the best interest of his son.
B.S. he just wants to know if and Who I am dating. I'm sure he will really flip when I finally get my BFP one day.

Jgo- Yay another Donor user!
My donor is super sweet and patient thank goodness. This will be attempt 4.
GL hope you get that egg today!


----------



## Bunnylicious

Powell130 said:


> If you only had a faint line I'd wait til FMU for the digi since they're not as sensitive! Good luck!!

My hubby kept asking me to test with digital that same night.
It showed "Pregnant" . :)

With my first baby, I got pregnant through IUI. My boobs got bigger and dark nipples right away. 
This time we tried to conceive naturally. I have no noticeable symptoms at all so far. Pretty weird.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Kuji

JLM - Okay yeah, with a kid you don't have a choice to deal with him-ish. :( That really sucks. 
If it gets worse, I would look into possibly talking to your own attorney to get him in trouble for his actions. Who you're talking to, dating and etc, has nothing to do with his son so he has no rights to ask what /you/ are doing. I'm sure you're a great mom who doesn't expose him to bad people/situations and unless he has proof otherwise, he has no reason to harass you like this. 

And good, I hope he does flip out! It might give him a good awakening that you don't plan to return to him and that you do what you want to do.


----------



## Kuji

Congrats on the :bfp: Bunnylicious!!! :wohoo:


----------



## JLM73

Thx Kuji
Yea I had no idea she would be asking all that. The saving grace was I testified NO ONE has spent the night here with my son visiting, and so did my mother, and they saw on my financials that I subscribed to a background check service. When she asked what it was I told her, and she said Are you implying you check everyone's background that you date? And I said Absolutely. She changed subjects after that lol.
Regardless, my last relationship was about 2 yrs long, and he has top security military clearance...so he can feel free to try and dig in his background all he wants lol. We only separated because he is working in Europe, and I don't have time to wait another 2 years for him to be back and get around to having a baby- I'm almost 42 :shock: Times a wastin!


----------



## Kuji

JLM - LMAO, I love how that made her change the subject! See, now they should leave you alone. You have the material to let you see if the people you date are safe or not. 

Yeah, 2 years is crazy long of a wait! In my fourties, it would be a bad idea for me to try to conceive. My maternal side of my family has menopause in the fourties so if I want kids, it needs to be done in my twenties or thirties! 
If you're like the average woman though, at least you have minimum 8 years left! Go girl, go! You got this!


----------



## JLM73

Kuji yea no doubt His bday is today- Just turned 47...and he wants to wait :rofl:

Bunny Congrats- but picturing a preggo pole dancing Geisha cracks me up everytime I see that lol


----------



## hal423

Ugh sorry you're having to deal with such nonsense with your ex. I was a family law attorney for 9 years and hated it! I'm glad you found a great donor!

Congrats on the BFP bunnilicious!


----------



## Kuji

Omg JML xD Wait for what?! Now's the BEST time to conceive!


----------



## JLM73

Lol No idea what he was waiting for. When he left, I hadn't got my next AF and though OMG what is I am preg now and he is gone, but no.
We still talk, but he has no idea I am ttc right now. If it's meant to be it will be anyway- we both love kids. Bedsides he took a great position in Europe, and I didn't want him using me as an excuse to turn it down.
I'm looking forward to having a baby to spoil all to myself, and DS is absolutely crazy about babies, so he will be a great healper.


----------



## ksierra44

So, i tested at 7 pm...after peeing several times and drinking a bunch of water an exact week before my AF is expected..... :bfp: !!!


----------



## Kuji

Congrats ksierra44 :wohoo:


----------



## Powell130

ksierra44 said:


> So, i tested at 7 pm...after peeing several times and drinking a bunch of water an exact week before my AF is expected..... :bfp: !!!

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## jGo_18

Congrats ksierra!!


----------



## ksierra44

Thanks amd congrats Bunny!!! I so wish i could post my picture of my test!


----------



## JLM73

Ksierra I always have to send my phone pics to myself in an email, then copy them and post from there...I hate this phone but it's the best way I've found


----------



## ksierra44

I cant seem to copy thr pic from my email. ..boo


----------



## mah0113

ladies, i did not have the patience to wait until friday lol. I tested at 3 am of 8 dpo on wondfo and got a faiiint line that almost seemed imaginary, then went back to bed and tested again at 730 am, faint line but hubby said he could see it too. It literally looked like a shadow. Then I held my pee in all day and used afternoon pee (4 pm) on a frer and got a clear bfp :) It was light, but not a squinter and it was clearly pink. 

my symptoms:

3dpo moving fwd: random nausea, "wet" feeling down there, cramps in tummy, lower back pain, super hungry like I am right before I get AF, yesterday I wanted to cry for no reason, and I basically just "felt" pregnant.


----------



## JLM73

Can anyone recommend a supplement for ewcm naturally rather than substituting preseed or something??
I have no issues with v-jay juice, but my cm seems to only get to watery.
I am already on prenatals which have 2.6 mg B6(110%) and 8mcg B12 (100%)
with an added gummy that is 250mcg more (about 4,260% total B12)
I really can not increase my water intake anymore. I hate drinking it first of all, but have easily downed 8 16.9 oz bottles a day, not counting the fruit, veggie, and milk content of fluid intake.
Pls for the love of camels in the desert lol ...any other recommendations?:hissy: :help:


----------



## ksierra44

mah0113 said:


> ladies, i did not have the patience to wait until friday lol. I tested at 3 am of 8 dpo on wondfo and got a faiiint line that almost seemed imaginary, then went back to bed and tested again at 730 am, faint line but hubby said he could see it too. It literally looked like a shadow. Then I held my pee in all day and used afternoon pee (4 pm) on a frer and got a clear bfp :) It was light, but not a squinter and it was clearly pink.
> 
> my symptoms:
> 
> 3dpo moving fwd: random nausea, "wet" feeling down there, cramps in tummy, lower back pain, super hungry like I am right before I get AF, yesterday I wanted to cry for no reason, and I basically just "felt" pregnant.

Congrsts!!!


----------



## Kuji

JML - I have a bottle of FertileCM that's supposed to help with making EWCM although I have yet to try it. If I get a bfn, I'll be using it on CD1.


----------



## Powell130

ksierra44 said:


> Thanks amd congrats Bunny!!! I so wish i could post my picture of my test!

Click on Go Advanced then Manage Attachments and upload!


----------



## Powell130

Kuji said:


> JML - I have a bottle of FertileCM that's supposed to help with making EWCM although I have yet to try it. If I get a bfn, I'll be using it on CD1.

I have an unopened bottle a lady on here sent me because she got her BFP... Now I have mine and am going to do the same...if its not too late after I get increasing betas JML I'll send it to you!


----------



## ksierra44

My test is here posted for me by FLArmy https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...b-testers-supporters-16bfps-6-angels-443.html


----------



## JLM73

I'll check that omne out Thx


----------



## hal423

Congrats ksierra!!


----------



## campn

Please add me to the list! I'm supposed to test in a week! 

Baby dust to all of you!


----------



## patience090

Hey everyone just checking . I love the BFPS I'm seeing congrats loves , and sorry to the ones AF caught baby dust to you in your next cycle sometimes you got to claim it and speak it into existence lol. 

AFM I had test around 14 dpo and 12dpo both BFN I am currently 16dpo and AF is due today if I'm not mistaking I have nomore tests to even try and since it being close I choose to wait it out due to the sight of another BFN. I Just been really hot and uncomfortable not able to sleep lately. Hopefully that is a good thing but who knows lol. 

Hope you upcoming testers get the start of a bfp.


----------



## sdc010905

So did a frer at 10dpo tgis morn with fmu and stark white bfn, disappointed but at least im not obsessing with evap on blue dye at 8dpo as frer would definitely have shown if that had been picking up hcg. I feel out and i prob am which i can actually handle-its the questionable results i can't handle.


----------



## sdc010905

Huge congrats ksierra!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations ksierra. Xx


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## littlemiss84

Congrats to all the new BFP's:happydance:


----------



## ksierra44

Blablamama those sound like great signs!


----------



## Lost7

*blablamana* - Aww, sorry to hear he&#8217;s gone away hun. We&#8217;re all here for you! :flower:

*TTDuck* - have a nice trip! :)

*littlemiss84* - Only a few more days to wait sweetie! Love you&#8217;ve added a picture, you&#8217;re the best!

*fairyy* - You&#8217;re welcome hun. Did we ovulate the same day, woo hoo cycle buddies! :flower:

*hello_kitty* - Sorry to hear :witch: arrived hun, really sorry you&#8217;re having a TTC break too. :flower:

*hal423* - Right with you there, move so fast.. I&#8217;m hardly ever on in the evenings because of the kids, dinner, bath, bed routines, but each morning, log in to at least 7-10 pages to read :lol: Good luck with testing! 

*sdc010905* - Good luck sweetie! :flower:

*Ganton* - Woo hoo for O early, we&#8217;re around the same point in our cycle, though I&#8217;m a day behind. Cycle buddies! :flower:

*TryTryAgainn* - Hey hun, welcome to the busy thread :lol: I&#8217;ll add you down for testing 15th! Good luck with testing.

*todmommy4568* - :hugs: Sorry :witch: got you hun. 6 days late is horrible, I imagine all sorts of thoughts were going through your head. :flower:

*Flueky88* - Thread does move so fast, Agree with that! I&#8217;m a day behind you! I don&#8217;t have any symptoms either! 

*Ggbabylove* - How long typically is your LP? AF type pains as associated with implantation, so don&#8217;t count yourself out until she shows! GL!

*ksierra44* - Picture sounds good? You can either &#8216;upload attachment&#8217; straight to the site, or as I prefer upload to a photo hosting website, such as Photobucket or Imgr. Good luck uploading a picture, I am definitely intrigued now. Congrats! Woo hoo for a BFP! 

*JLM73* - I have an ex husband like that&#8230; Terrible really, I&#8217;ve been left over 3 years now. As for EWCM supplement, I&#8217;ve been taking EPO until O, that seemed to help this cycle! I have no CM either hun, only ever saw EWCM last cycle and that was taking that nasty cough medicine!

*jGo_18* - Woo hoo for unplanned insem! Great donor!

*Bunnylicious* - Huge congrats! 

*mah0113* - Congrats! Another BFP! Well done!

*campn* - What date would you like me to put you down for? :flower:

*patience090* - Good luck hun, running out of tests isn&#8217;t good! Really hope :witch: stays away for you!


----------



## Lost7

I'm 3 DPO today and got my cross hairs. :happydance:


----------



## Lost7

Bunnylicious, You wasn't on our testing page (Not sure if that's been an oversight on my department, if so I apologise). 
However, I have added your name to the 'congratulations' section.


----------



## Lost7

Getting worried this is *another* month where everyone but me get's a :bfp: 

:cry:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Lost7 said:


> Getting worried this is *another* month where everyone but me get's a :bfp:
> 
> :cry:

Me too. :cry: xx


----------



## Kuji

A little frustrated that I can't temp this morning. I had to be up at 6 to go to the clinic and I woke up at 5:30 to use the washroom, forgetting to temp. Even if I did temp though, it would have been so many hours earlier than usual. So no temping for me :(


----------



## Lost7

Aww sorry to hear that hun. I know they get some bad reviews but I always temp adjust when I wake too early / too late.


----------



## Lost7

We are going away again next weekend.. Just bought a lovely new tent (again) yesterday, have spent a lot of money on it as it's very big. Now buying other essentials. It'll only be a 2 night stay but we can't wait to try out the tent ha ha.


----------



## jGo_18

My temp is so frustrating. I was really hoping to see a rise today, so naturally it goes down. Ugh I need to ovulate like no later than today.


----------



## Dolphinleigh

My crosshairs went away today, they were on cd 14/15 dotted, now I gave been o Osiris all month, dies it look like I greared up then didn't o, then again around cd20 another jump, and then a dip cd 27/28, had a splinter of a line then the next two times nothing, anybody gave any ideas,

Feel like AF coming, wet feeling, constant cramping and constant pulling/cramp on left side, longest cycle wa 36 days, on c 33 now, had two periods of spotting this cycle. So now to the guessing, any help?


----------



## Lost7

jGo, sorry about not O'ing yet. Really hope you do O soon. Have you had any + OPK's? 

Dolphin - Weird how they've taken away your CH?! Have you had any + OPK's? Do you have PCOS? How long are your cycles usually? Maybe you're not ready to O yet, maybe FF thinks you haven't O yet? GL


----------



## jGo_18

Lost - yesterday mornings looked pretty positive, that's as close as I've gotten. If I play around on FF (I entered one temp w/ the adjuster, if I put the actual and out in some future temps) it either does crosshairs cd11 or yesterday (assuming my temp goes up from here)... Last month was such a struggle with temps and I didn't O till super late so I'm panicking a little.


----------



## Dolphinleigh

Lost7 said:


> jGo, sorry about not O'ing yet. Really hope you do O soon. Have you had any + OPK's?
> 
> Dolphin - Weird how they've taken away your CH?! Have you had any + OPK's? Do you have PCOS? How long are your cycles usually? Maybe you're not ready to O yet, maybe FF thinks you haven't O yet? GL

No known PCOS, cycles since charting 22, 36, my 36 day cycle I o'ed cd20, my opks this cycle I did them cd10,11,13,14,15 all faint no positives, took an opk yesterday still faint, but the spotting and dips suck cause it looks like I did it many times this cycle :( :shrug:


----------



## Ganton

Lost7 said:


> *Ganton* - Woo hoo for O early, were around the same point in our cycle, though Im a day behind. Cycle buddies! :flower:

Yey for being cycle buddies. When are you planning to test?


----------



## Lost7

Well, I was going to test next Thursday it (10dpo) but now I'm going away Friday (11dpo) and as someone on here pointed out, I want to avoid testing before we go away in case it's a :bfn: and I spend the holiday disappointed! 

When are you going to test?


----------



## Smille24

Lost7 said:


> Getting worried this is *another* month where everyone but me get's a :bfp:
> 
> :cry:

I probably won't get one either. :hugs:


----------



## Lost7

Smille24 said:


> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> Getting worried this is *another* month where everyone but me get's a :bfp:
> 
> :cry:
> 
> I probably won't get one either. :hugs:Click to expand...

I think I've learned to accept :bfn: now. How many cycles have you been trying now hun?


----------



## Smille24

Congrats to all of the :bfp:. H&H 9 mths.

Afm I am cd 21 and no sign of O. Couldn't dtd yesterday bc dh was working on his suv and then had to go to work. Today he doesn't have a choice. Not feeling good about this cycle :cry:. I'll probably O when he's away.


----------



## PnutProtector

So excited! Congratulations to Bunny, ksierra44, mah0113 on your BFPs!


----------



## Ganton

Lost7 said:


> Well, I was going to test next Thursday it (10dpo) but now I'm going away Friday (11dpo) and as someone on here pointed out, I want to avoid testing before we go away in case it's a :bfn: and I spend the holiday disappointed!
> 
> When are you going to test?

I'm going to try to wait until at least AF is due, and I'll only test then if my temp hasn't dropped, so that would be Sunday 23rd august at the earliest. I waited until I was 3 days late with DS1, which I'd like to do again, but I'd be really disappointed if AF was that late but I still got a BFN. The advantage of early testing is that you try to convince yourself that it's just too early and maybe it'll be positive the next day!


----------



## Lost7

Just seen from your Sig that I had my last one on your DS1's Birthday, I had him last year, 20th June, also your due date was my Birthday ha ha.


----------



## gina236

8dpo and my cervix is super soft and high! Like more soft than when I was ovulating. Hoping it's a good sign!! :)


----------



## Lost7

FX gina! :) When will you start testing?


----------



## gina236

I want to wait until AF is due which is in a week but I know I'll test early. I really want a definite positive, not a squinter. We have my inlaws coming over this weekend to work on our roof so I don't want to test before then as idk if I would be able to not tell them if it's positive haha. I only have 2 25mIU tests so that will stop me from testing too early too :)


----------



## Lost7

Good plan! I've today bought 6 FRER :lol: :oops: I think I might sneak in a FRER next week, around 8/9 DPO. I know I said I couldn't test before our holiday but I'll want to know.. I can never wait! I still don't feel very positive about this cycle. I want it to happen so badly, it's been a long 12 months trying. :cry:


----------



## gina236

I couldn't imagine that Lost. I think I would have given up long ago. You are so strong to keep at it! FX that you get your BFP this month! You definitely deserve it


----------



## Ttc1bsg

Girls need help - just took the test, i see a faint line not sure if I am imagining or it's there. 12 dpo per FF.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 32


----------



## gina236

Ttc1bsg said:


> Girls need help - just took the test, i see a faint line not sure if I am imagining or it's there. 12 dpo per FF.

There is a line there!! Definitely!!


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

I got a third blinking smiley today....has anyone else gotten more than 2? Im waiting for that solid "peak" smiley and worried im gonna have a bunch of blinking ones before I finally get my solid one! Ic's have been negative so far.


----------



## Lost7

Thank you, most appreciated hun. :flower:
After this month we are giving up, we'll be going down the NTNP route, It's just too hard to keep trying... :hugs:


----------



## Lost7

Ttc1bsg said:


> Girls need help - just took the test, i see a faint line not sure if I am imagining or it's there. 12 dpo per FF.

Definitely positive! Congrats :)


----------



## Lost7

NurseMommyTTC said:


> I got a third blinking smiley today....has anyone else gotten more than 2? Im waiting for that solid "peak" smiley and worried im gonna have a bunch of blinking ones before I finally get my solid one! Ic's have been negative so far.

I've had 5/6 in a row before..


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Ttc1bsg said:


> Girls need help - just took the test, i see a faint line not sure if I am imagining or it's there. 12 dpo per FF.



DEFINITELY a line! Congrats!:happydance:


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Lost7 said:


> NurseMommyTTC said:
> 
> 
> I got a third blinking smiley today....has anyone else gotten more than 2? Im waiting for that solid "peak" smiley and worried im gonna have a bunch of blinking ones before I finally get my solid one! Ic's have been negative so far.
> 
> I've had 5/6 in a row before..Click to expand...

Well....i hope thats not the case. Last cycle I O'd on cd 19...im on cd 17 right now so IC's better start darkening! I hate waiting to O!


----------



## TryTryAgainn

Ladies, I'm going crazy trying to wait until Saturday! That's the day AF is due and I don't want to test any sooner, but these days are just dragging by. I've just got that "feeling" that many of you have talked about. It's like I just know that I am pregnant, but I don't want to be disappointed so I'm forcing myself to wait until the 15th. Let's just hope I don't go mad trying to get there! Congrats to all of you on your BFPs! That's sooo exciting! And FX and baby dust to everyone still waiting to test!


----------



## Lost7

If you read the instructions it's perfectly normal to get 4 highs before a peak. This is how they are so sensitive, they identify MORE fertile days for you. Where as a peak ONLY suggests you're about to O. Keep baby dancing, you'll peak soon.

Also, Keep using IC's through out the day in case you miss it.


----------



## Lost7

TryTryAgainn said:


> Ladies, I'm going crazy trying to wait until Saturday! That's the day AF is due and I don't want to test any sooner, but these days are just dragging by. I've just got that "feeling" that many of you have talked about. It's like I just know that I am pregnant, but I don't want to be disappointed so I'm forcing myself to wait until the 15th. Let's just hope I don't go mad trying to get there! Congrats to all of you on your BFPs! That's sooo exciting! And FX and baby dust to everyone still waiting to test!

Fingers crossed for you testing!


----------



## ciz

Hey ladies. Currently suffering with a uti &#128547;only 4 dpo had it since 2dpo. Hope this means something good and not just too much bding hahaha


----------



## jGo_18

ciz said:


> Hey ladies. Currently suffering with a uti &#128547;only 4 dpo had it since 2dpo. Hope this means something good and not just too much bding hahaha

getting a UTI was actually how I found out I was preggers with my first! hope it's a good sign for you (and that it goes away fast, those things are no fun!)


----------



## AngelOb

Hey ladies. Congrats to the bfp I definitely see a line! 

Afm I kind of feel out, my temps aren't rising well and I don't know if it's the fan we have in our window or something else. I feel a few symptoms and thought I had implantation bleeding 3 days ago. I'm 8dpo and will probably test tomorrow. I'm just feeling out already :(


----------



## trixiesmith

Hi ladies,

Can I be added for the 29th please and thanks? 
If DH and I are lucky, we may catch the eggy today or tomorrow. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

blablamana said:


> Welcome Trixie!
> 
> Dammit, I'm 5 DPO and just checked my cervix - high, soft and semi open and the cm was TMI very creamy and white up until now.. still creamy, but with a brown tinge to it. Also TMI smelled a bit of blood. Can't be implantation this early, haven't BD'ed.. ;_;

It's possible it can be implantation....sometimes its a bit earlier than 7 days


----------



## JLM73

Ah blabla don't worry too much. You can get that anytime of the month due to lining thickening, and increased blood flow to the whole area.
May just have been a bit of breakthru or irritation.
I think technically 5dpo would be the absolute earliest to start implant.
Unless it continues, don't stress your self too badly.
:dust: and :hugs:


----------



## sdc010905

I felt so hopeful yesterday abd now i feel so out. Really bummed with my bfn frer this morn. No symptons of preg/af grr...


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

I have to share my excitement.....I believe I have ewcm....for the first time! Woohoooo. I feel ridiculous getting excited about cm. Although my ic is negative still.....I have a high on my digi. Hopefully ic's start darkening soon. Really hoping to O soon! It feels like its taking forever


----------



## JLM73

Congrats Nurse!
I rarely get ewcm either so yes I understand your excitement hehe


----------



## hal423

Angel and sdc - stay positive! It's still early!

Yay for EWCM nursemommy! I feel the exact same way when I get it too even though it grosses me out a little. Get to BDing and I bet you get your positive in a couple of days!

Blabla - I am 6dpo and I also feel like I'm having implantation symptoms. I've never had them before but when I went to the bathroom before I had some creamy CM (usually I have none after O) and I'm having some niggly pains on my right side down low. Has anyone ever experienced cramping at implantation? Is it normal and is it supposed to be in the middle or on one side? 

6dpo is prob too early though right?


----------



## sdc010905

hal423 said:


> Angel and sdc - stay positive! It's still early!
> 
> Yay for EWCM nursemommy! I feel the exact same way when I get it too even though it grosses me out a little. Get to BDing and I bet you get your positive in a couple of days!
> 
> Blabla - I am 6dpo and I also feel like I'm having implantation symptoms. I've never had them before but when I went to the bathroom before I had some creamy CM (usually I have none after O) and I'm having some niggly pains on my right side down low. Has anyone ever experienced cramping at implantation? Is it normal and is it supposed to be in the middle or on one side?
> 
> 6dpo is prob too early though right?

I rarely see ewcm (yay-nurse) and when i do it doesnt stretch several inches like they say(eww!) I had that creamy cm @5-8dpo which i usually don't. I am so sick of tww, these days when af shows i actually enjoy the break fron bd, hpt and opks! Still, of course i hope it doesnt come &#128517; im cd21 today with solid smiley on cd10 so im thinking 11dpo, did a blue test on 8dpo (evap after time), another on 9dpo (faint line in time), frer neg this morn-soneone needs to take the blue dyes away from me! I know theyre bad but they were down from [email protected]6.99 to 1:50! Im an 11dpo poas addict-i cant bring myself to bin them- only 2 more left!

i cant help not fully trusting my solid smiley either; it puts af due at cd25 which is a bit short.


----------



## claireanddaz

Hello,
Can i please be added for the 24th august please? I'm 1-2dpo today and at work yesterday i had two separate people say to me i look pregnant! Bit early but hopefully a good sign!!


----------



## Sweetsie

Congratulations to all of the BFPs!!! I am so happy for you!
I tested yesterday morning at 10 dpo with a digital and got a :bfn: 
Discouraged and disappointed but I know it's still early. It seemed like I noticed more early symptoms last week than I do now....but we shall see. I am going to wait until the weekend to test again. Good luck to everyone waiting and testing!


----------



## Ggbabylove

Lost I have no clue what my Luteal phase length is cause I've always had too irregular of cycles to figure it out. Just another thing that comes with having pcos. I'm pretty sure I'm out this month I've had pretty heavy spotting and pretty sure it's trying to go into a flow. Cramps are pretty bad too. But I'm not too down about it cause anytime I can start af on my own I feel thankful. Sounds weird I know. But when u go 6 months without a period, ttc just seems to be out of the question. So yup so it's the :witch: for me


----------



## Ggbabylove

Btw just wanted to share a trick for those of you that said you have trouble getting your ewcm....when af starts take evening primrose oil from cd1 to about cd10 only! it helps with producing Awsome cm and even helps with mental cramps. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Dtrisha

Gdbabylove- did you not have ewcm either ? Do our take it and notice a big difference?


----------



## Lost7

You take EPO until you ovulate to increase CM :) I'll properly catch up on the thread tomorrow, I have 6 FRER coming tomorrow, give me some willpower someone!


----------



## Lost7

I took that nasty cough medicine last cycle to give me ANY mucus as I've been dry there for over a year (since last baby). That gave me my EWCM. 

This cycle I've been taking EPO (1,000mg CD3-CD10, 2,000mg CD10 - O) and I can safely say it didn't really work for me. I had watery CM but didn't notice any EWCM.


----------



## Dtrisha

Lost-which cough medicine? And how often?


----------



## Lost7

Any cough medicine with the ONLY active ingredient known as 'GUAFENESIN'. Anything with GUAFENESIN and something else as an active ingredient isn't worthwhile. GUAFENESIN must be the ONLY active ingredient. 

It tasted nasty. Here in the UK I got it quite cheap from a well known supermarket (Sainsburys) for only £1.80.


----------



## Lost7

Take it for 6 days leading up to and the day of O. 5ml 3 times a day.


----------



## Lost7

10ml is the maximum dosage each time. Worked wonders for me only with the nasty taste I nearly gagged a couple of times. So this cycle thought I'd give EPO another try.


----------



## Lost7

I'm also taking Folic Acid, Coenzyme Q10, Vitamin B Complex and this is my first ever cycle on Soya Isoflavones!


----------



## Autumn leaves

bfp at 9dpo this evening!!!! I am absolutely shell shocked being our first cycle and just do not think its real ?!?! Gosh :) :) :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 28


----------



## sdc010905

Sweetsie said:


> Congratulations to all of the BFPs!!! I am so happy for you!
> I tested yesterday morning at 10 dpo with a digital and got a :bfn:
> Discouraged and disappointed but I know it's still early. It seemed like I noticed more early symptoms last week than I do now....but we shall see. I am going to wait until the weekend to test again. Good luck to everyone waiting and testing!

With you on that one sweetsie- i only have 3 or 4 hpts left so im thinkin of not even botherin tomorrow after my 100% neg frer this morn (10dpo). I know its early but in my experience i've always shown up by then &#128546;

Might try the cough syrup next time myself....


----------



## Ggbabylove

It worked really good for me, I also started using evening primrose to induce my period when I know for a fact I'm not preggers. And that's only Bc af likes to make me go through 50-60 day cycles which I hate.Every person is different but it doesn't hurt to try. Like I said tho only take it starting cd 1- 9 or 10. I take b complex and pregnitude as well


----------



## Lost7

You take EPO until you ovulate. 

Congrats Autumn. Lucky you.


----------



## Ggbabylove

Autumn leaves said:


> bfp at 9dpo this evening!!!! I am absolutely shell shocked being our first cycle and just do not think its real ?!?! Gosh :) :) :)




congrats on your :bfp:


----------



## Ggbabylove

Lost7 said:


> You take EPO until you ovulate to increase CM :) I'll properly catch up on the thread tomorrow, I have 6 FRER coming tomorrow, give me some willpower someone!

FX for you Lost!!!


----------



## JLM73

Congrats Autumn!

On the Guaifenesin note- I found it at my local $ store!
I've gotten it there a few times now - they sell it in a 15 tablet bottle - The box just says Mucus Thinner. (You can find it at any store in Decongestant section, but don't get the combo types *just* Guaifenesin as Lost said!
Nothing else in it but Guaifenesin 400mg/tablet. I usually take 6/day (2400mg/day)
Walmart sells it as 600mg tablets, and I used to take 2 of those twice a day- but they cost $9 a bottle usually. Dollar store def the better deal, even tho it only cover 2.5 days per bottle, but hey for $3 it cover a week.
I used it starting 5 days before usual O (cd8 for me) but when I read fertile mucus is needed for sperm to survive up to the 5 days - I took it for a couple days after O just to be sure the slow swimmers could get there as well.
:dust:


----------



## ksierra44

Congrats Autumn!!


----------



## Smille24

Congrats autumn! 

My opk this afternoon was almost positive and then this evening it was faint. Wth? Ive had stronger cramps today, but my temps the last few days have been around the same, so I know today is not O day. We dtd, but dh will be gone the next couple of days. I hope it's enough.


----------



## Smille24

I am totally confused. I was looking at my chart and on cd 14 I had a temp dip. Then on cd 15 it rose and has been going up just a little each day since. I took out my opk info and I got solid crosshairs putting me at 7dpo. I had cramps around that time, but I still dont believe it. We'll see what happens.


----------



## drjo718

This is a rough month. OH's dad passed away tuesday night. I had wanted so badly to be able to tell him of a baby on the way, but it just didn't happen. Additionally, I'm on CD 19 with no positive opk, crazy temps, and my fertile signs are gone. This is 16 months of ttc. I took 10mg of femara this cycle. And now I'm not ovulating. So not fair!!! Sorry, just have to vent. :'(


----------



## jGo_18

Insem #5 done! Please temp, rise rise rise!! CD15 and I'm more than ready for crosshairs!


----------



## jGo_18

:hugs: drjo!


----------



## fairyy

Congrats to the BFP's.:flower:

This thread is moving so fast. Really hard to catch up :wacko:

Yes Lost. You are my cycle buddy :hugs:


----------



## Kuji

So sorry for your loss Drjo :( Unfortunately conceiving is tough work for a lot of women it seems... I'm sure whenever you do get pregnant, he'll be very proud and watch over your little family. :hugs:


----------



## Ggbabylove

cramping and spotting has stopped again!! Idk what the heck is going on


----------



## JLM73

Sorry drjo :sad1:

Yay jgo, my donor buddy hope your temp shoots up thru the roof

Smille maybe on the afternoon opk you caught the end of a surge?? Mine used to be long, but are short and fast now for some reason. Since you dtd I think you are doing well either way, even if it turns out you are 7dpo, hang in there
:dust: to all!


----------



## Ttc1bsg

[question] : is it possible that you still have AF kind of symptoms after you recieve a faint BFP. A little worried given that it is our TTC#1. 

Thanks


----------



## Lost7

*TryTryAgain* - Waiting is good, it let&#8217;s the HCG double etc. Good luck for testing!

*AngelOb* - Aww hun, Don&#8217;t feel like that. Good luck with testing!

*trixiesmith* - Hiya, welcome to the thread hun. I&#8217;ll add you for 29th and good luck catching the egg!

*blablamana* - Could well be implantation, FX!

*sdc010905* - FX for you hun, try to stay positive!

*NurseMommyTTC* - Woo hoo for EWCM, I had that last month, overly excited about EWCM! 

*claireanddaz* - Hiya, welcome along! I&#8217;ll add you for 24th! Good luck with testing! 

*Sweetsie* - Aww, try to keep positive, good luck with re-testing!

*Ggbabylove* - Aww, We&#8217;ve been TTC for 12 months now, with 3 losses. TTC can be hard work when you have to try at it. Some people &#8216;try&#8217; for a month or two then get lucky with a BFP. I know how you feel. FX for you.

*Autumn Leaves *- Congrats again, I&#8217;ll now update the first page.

*Smille24* - FX you O soon hun, I&#8217;d be tearing my hair out! Keep up the BD&#8217;ing just in case. Funny how it thinks your 7dpo! Good luck!

*drjo718* - Really sorry to hear of your news hun. I don&#8217;t know much about femera, is it a little like clomid?

*jGo_18* - Woo hoo for insem! 

*fairry* - Any symptoms as yet?

*Ttc1bsg* - Yes, AF and BFP symptoms are related and go hand in hand.


----------



## Lost7

As for me, a MASSVIVE temp rise this morning (4 DPO). Quite chuffed with that to be fair. No symptoms really, apart from a weird dream last night then I had to POAS this morning. :oops:


----------



## sdc010905

Bfn again today &#128533;i feel like i know deep down im not. I think its time to start temping/charting something-feel like its the irregular unpredictable cycle thats catchin me out....i haven't had a cycle where im not confused yet. 
Drjo:thats tough-hugs!
Lost: hopefully your temp means good things!


----------



## Lost7

Thanks Hun, I definitely agree to start temping Hun! :flower:


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## ksierra44

Lost i had really weird dreams too before other symptoms. They were freaky and i usually dont remember or know that ive had a dream. Could be another good sign


----------



## Lost7

No dreams are a sign for me! I've had cycles where I've had 3 BFP dreams in my two week wait and nada. :shrug: 

Fx!


----------



## Kuji

I have to hurry to the clinic soon but I'm not sure what to think of my test. I got what seems to be the faintest of bfp's on 10 dpo but I'm really not sure. I'll honestly test again in a day or two but I wanted other people's opinions.
 



Attached Files:







20150814_062937.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 23









20150814_062943.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 22









20150814_063045.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Lost7

I see something! I'd re-test with a FRER! GL


----------



## Lost7

Stark white as it's too early but I couldn't resist.

https://i.imgur.com/UcYjAgy.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/1DNPaAJ.jpg


----------



## jGo_18

Little temp rise this morning, not as significant as I'd hoped. But, if it goes up a bit tmrw too then I should get cross hairs at CD14. I'll assume I'm 1-2dpo for now!


----------



## jGo_18

Lost - gorgeous chart!


----------



## Lost7

Thanks jGo! Woo hoo, FF always gives CH at 3dpo so woo hoo, fingers crossed that's you in the two week wait now! Woo hoo! :happydance:


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Cd 18 and 4th blinking smiley. Come on O! Where are you????? Idk if I can keep up the BD! More like oh can't keep up :-/


----------



## Lost7

Keep using IC's through the day, FX it's coming soon!


----------



## gina236

Just ordered some FRER tests! They will be getting to my house on Tuesday. Perfect timing. I could easily go to the store and buy some but I figure this way I won't be so tempted to test early lol. Almost did last night but I found I actually only have 1 IC left, not 2. So I wasn't wasting it on 8dpo. Haha.


----------



## Ganton

Haha, Lost, 4dpo is very early to start testing. How early did you get BFPs with your others? I'm still not feeling the urge to test yet, but I have a nice stash of those one step ICs and a few morrisons own early response type tests (worked well with my first 2 so I might as well stick with them) in my drawer ready for when I do. If I can hold off until at least Tuesday (9dpo) when I'm back in work then I reckon I'll be able to make it through the rest of that week. My temp has had a nice rise again this morning so I'm finding it quite interesting just watching what is going on there for now.


----------



## AngelOb

Had a really nice temp rise this morning so I decided to test 9dpo with an IC. Stark white bfn so I'm still kind of hoping that it's too early. I have two frers but don't want to waste them until I see some type of squinter on an IC. We'll see what waiting another two days brings....


----------



## Kuji

I definitely will, Lost :) I'll probably use an IC and a FRER tomorrow morning.


----------



## Lost7

*gina236* - Woo hoo for FRER! I have 6 arriving tonight!

*Ganton* - Around 14 do usually, ha ha. I can&#8217;t help but test early lol. Our Morrisons don&#8217;t do their own early test here, where about do you live? Mine just sells the £3.50 for not sensitive tests. 
Good luck hun!

*AngelOb* - Good luck hun, 9DPO is still very early!


----------



## Lost7

Kuji said:


> I definitely will, Lost :) I'll probably use an IC and a FRER tomorrow morning.

That's a really high temperature!


----------



## Kuji

Yeah, I'm not sure what to make of it. I used a BBT adjuster for this morning but I'm not sure it's right. It seems way too high imo. But it is true I missed yesterday too. So I don't know.


----------



## Lost7

I think I'd have also discarded that temp too if I'm honest, does look overly high and feverish! Do you have a fever?


----------



## Kuji

Found another one that made a lot more sense to me so I changed it to that.


----------



## Lost7

Temp adjusters are hit and miss. Some people love them (me) and some people hate them. I use 'when my baby' and that seems pretty accurate.


----------



## Kuji

No, no fever. I think it was just the site I used. The other one made a lot more sense temperature raise wise. I'll use that one from now on if I need to use adjusters in the future


----------



## Kuji

I actually used the "when my baby" one but I just realized I must have done it when I was still half asleep and instead of 37.07, I saw 37.7 :haha: 

I think this means I shouldn't do chart stuff when I'm too sleepy!


----------



## squirrel.

Lost 4dpo has beaten my earliest record of 5dpo :) still pleeeeeeenty of time for that BFP!

6dpo and only random side breast/armpit pain. Normal post-o pains for me. Going to try to hold out testing till 11dpo, but I'm not sure I have the willpower!

Anyone thinking names yet? We always talk about names super early, even before TTC. Our boy's name is Felix Edward (first name is my choice that I finally persuade my husband about using bribery mainly!! Middle name is my husband's middle name and his choice all along as a first name). For a girl's name we're undecided, but have always loved Isabelle (Izzy) but no middle name yet.


----------



## Kuji

SO and I have already decided on names too. We like Estelle for a girl and Gabriel for a boy. :)


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## gina236

We just finally decided on names (for now) girl will be Emma Lynn ( I've had Emma picked out since I was 12, very upset with how popular it is now. Lynn is my mom's middle name) and for a boy will be Wyatt Joseph (I've been trying to figure out a boy name for 2 years, finally found one we like. Hubby suggested wyatt a few days ago, Joseph is his dad's middle name :)


----------



## TryTryAgainn

Well, I caved and tested early this morning at 12 dpo and got a BFN. ): AF due tomorrow, I guess I'll just wait and see..


----------



## Ggbabylove

temp is still going up so I'm hoping yesterday's bleeding was IB. Especially since it was brown and not red.


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## sdc010905

Loving all the names! Im convinced #3 will b another boy, we're thinking Finley(my 2 are boys) although a girl would be a nice surprise. 
Prob nothing but my boobs look fuller and veiny this evening which i did have on my other pgs.


----------



## hal423

Lost - haha at testing at 4dpo! I agree that's the earliest I've seen but you're just making sure they work, right? :) good luck this cycle - I really hope you get your rainbow baby!

Kuji and TryTry - hopefully AF stays away for you both. Good luck testing tomorrow!

Ggbaby - how many dpo are you? Fingers crossed it's IB :)

Blabla - yay for the high temps! Mine went up slightly today too and I'm feeling very bloated with sensitive nipples and a metallic taste in my mouth. I am only 7dpo and am going to refrain from testing until Sunday I think.

This thread moves so fast! I'm in the PNW and way far behind everybody it seems.


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Omg. So I wasn't expecting this since yesterday my Ic opk was very faint. And all I've gotten so far are blinking smileys on my digi. So taking my ic opk this afternoon I didn't have much hope...but it's a blazing positive!!! I bd last night, probably won't get to tonight 
:-( but I need to make sure I make it happen tomorrow! Fx I catch the egg!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Ganton

Lost, I live in the North West. How about you? Maybe they're not super sensitive, but always seemed pretty good when I've ised them before. I've never invested in a proper FRER or a digi.

Squirrel, I think we have our names picked. We're pretty certain on Erica for a girl and are thinking Alexander or Zachary for a boy. I love Edward, and if we hadn't already used it as DS2's middle name I reckon we'd have that as an option next time. I also love Isabelle, but can't get husband's agreement on that one :-(


----------



## jGo_18

ok, I've never had true ewcm before (just watery) and now I've had it for seven days in a row... wtf... is it possible to have that AFTER ovulating??


----------



## squirrel.

Usually ewcm dries up immediately after ovulation as oestrogen falls very sharply after ovulation (usually just before in fact). I usually get about a week's ewcm before ovulation, starting off scant and then building up to lots. The day after ovulation I usually have very little cm. I see you had a positive OPK a few days ago though, maybe your body is trying and trying to ovulate this cycle? Good luck! Hope you ovulate soon!


----------



## jGo_18

squirrel. said:


> Usually ewcm dries up immediately after ovulation as oestrogen falls very sharply after ovulation (usually just before in fact). I usually get about a week's ewcm before ovulation, starting off scant and then building up to lots. The day after ovulation I usually have very little cm. I see you had a positive OPK a few days ago though, maybe your body is trying and trying to ovulate this cycle? Good luck! Hope you ovulate soon!

dang... all other signs point to ovulation having already happened... except this cm. ugh. I need to ovulate no later than today... annoyed.:dohh:


----------



## Ggbabylove

Hal Im 8 Dpo. 
As far as baby names go hubby and I have had names picked since we got married and started trying over 4 years ago. If it's a girl Paisley Kay and if it's a boy Blake Patrick &#128524;


----------



## hal423

Good luck j-go! I agree with squirrel - it looks like your body is still gearing up to O but just hasn't yet. I hope it happens soon for you!

Ggbaby I'm 7dpo so right behind you. I'm thinking of testing on Sunday at 9dpo - what about you?


----------



## Ggbabylove

i did a FrER this morning and got a :bfn: but like I said my temp is still going up so I may wait till Sunday or Monday to take another



hal423 said:


> Good luck j-go! I agree with squirrel - it looks like your body is still gearing up to O but just hasn't yet. I hope it happens soon for you!
> 
> Ggbaby I'm 7dpo so right behind you. I'm thinking of testing on Sunday at 9dpo - what about you?


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hey all I'm in for this cycle put me down for August 27th Although I'm sure I'll be POAS well before then. I'm 3 DPO


----------



## mimomma86

Can you add me please? I'm not entirely sure, but I believe I am 11dpo. Had some spotting on what I believe was 7&8dpo that is now gone. Hope that means this is it for us! Going to try to test Sunday 8/16 morning. Fx'd!!!


----------



## ksierra44

We have been set on Joshua David for a long time but I'm trying to convince hubby to give up on Joshua. David is my dad's name. For a girl we struggle big time


----------



## JLM73

My opk is darker than yesterday, but as my surges have happened overnight, and very quick and short...I hope this darker one is on the way up, and not the trail off from missing it lol
Wouldn't be the first time, and my temp did drop to lowest this cycle :wacko:


----------



## squirrel.

How long do your surged last usually JLM73? I'd be surprised if it had surged in the night, I'd expect it to be darker after your surge as it's not that much darker than your previous OPK.


----------



## TryTryAgainn

Hubby and I have decided on names long ago! Lol. We like Charlie Kate for a girl and Lane Michael for a boy. We also have a great Polish surname that goes great with pretty much anything! Lol


----------



## JLM73

These 2 were taken 16 hrs apart - ystrdy to today when i finally got home. I have literally had 2 cycles this year where I tested 4x daily, and had med. dark line at 10am, darker at 3pm, equally dark at8pm, and equal at 1 am (technically next day- I am a night owl). I always skip fmu, but 2ndmu the next day 11 am, was back to half as dark as control?!
So I figured it wasn't a true surge but my temp confirmed O.
Last cycle I had 4 +opks...but seem to have O'd near 3rd +opk.
And early this year had nice fade in, strong positive, then nice fade out - I'm all over with OPKs, that's why i ordered a digi, but since it didn't get here until today, I am saving it for next cycle if need be.
I am gonna meet up with donor just in case.:shrug:


----------



## Kuji

So I took a FRER today and... :bfp:!!! I'm still shaking! It's so hard to believe! It hasn't sunk in yet! It wasn't even a minute in and the second line was showing! I just ran like a crazy maniac to wake up my SO! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







20150814_173418.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 22









20150814_173907.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 17









20150814_173929.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## ksierra44

Yay Kuji!!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## TryTryAgainn

Yay!!! Congratulations Kuji!!


----------



## patience090

Congrats Kuji !!!!

I'm 14dpo had been resting majority of the day and I decided to take my bbt around 6pm and it was 99.8 I don't have a fever praying to the good Lord above it's a good sign. As I havent test since 9 and 11 dpo due to two BFN.

Hope everyone is doing good today?


----------



## Kuji

:blush: Thank you! It was my first month trying SMEP and Pre-seed. I'm really satisfied and happy!


----------



## ksierra44

When are you going to test patience ??


----------



## hal423

Another congrats Kuji!! (I did already on your testing thread) :)

Did you hold out until 10dpo or did you cave early?

Patience good luck with your test!!

Anyone else testing soon? I am trying to stop myself from testing tomorrow at 8dpo by looking at other peoples' tests, lol.


----------



## patience090

Kuji- I did the SMEP as well but tweaked it a little and bd three days straight. Hopefully it all still workout. 

Ksierra44- Congrats to you too!! I would like to test tomorrow if AF doesn't show or Sunday at the latest. I just don't want to see another Bfn. I feel I am pregnant but I don't want to be disappointed.

Hal423: Thanks love fx for your BFP soon.


----------



## Kuji

Thanks Hal! I'm just all over the place, really excited. xD

Patience - I'm sure it will. I BD'd a little more than I should have and it worked out :) 

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## patience090

Kuji- I know your smiling from ear to ear. Lol I wouldn't even be able to stop smiling because of the overwhelming joy.


----------



## ksierra44

If the fertilized egg is making its way theough the fallopian tube you can get a BFP?


----------



## Sweetsie

Well i was going to wait until tomorrow to test again at 13 dpo after getting a bfn on wednesday but I just couldn't wait and just took a $ store test and I think I see a faint line! Have only ever used digitals but I think (at least I hope) I see two lines. Will be taking a digital in the morning just to hopefully confirm! I really hope this is it :)


----------



## ksierra44

Ah! Take it now!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

hey ladies back from my mini vacay!

just saw *powell* got her bfp! congrats love! and to anyone else i missed! 

cd 15 here today and just started opks. had a bit of ewcm today too. i was also pissed cause the first test i opened was a freaking hpt! omg! i totally wasted one! how awful. noticed before i dipped it though. but opk has a definite line so it's coming soon. i also have pimples starting. all the signs are here, probably going to dtd tonight just cause we know o is coming.

someone fill me in what did i miss?


----------



## hal423

Sweetsie post a pic!

Welcome back mommy!


----------



## mommyxofxone

hal your chart looks lovely! when are you testing?


----------



## hal423

Thanks! Maybe Sunday at 9dpo? That's prob too early but I have zero patience! And I've had a lot of "symptoms" today!


----------



## JLM73

jGo_18 said:


> dang... all other signs point to ovulation having already happened... except this cm. ugh. I need to ovulate no later than today... annoyed.:dohh:

Jgo you have BD down for yeasterday so you would be fine to O today and prob tomorrow, but I see your temp went up, so hopefully you already did.
:dust:


----------



## Ggbabylove

Kuji said:


> :blush: Thank you! It was my first month trying SMEP and Pre-seed. I'm really satisfied and happy!

woohoo congrats kuji!. What dpo are u?


----------



## JLM73

Congrats again Kuji!


----------



## Kuji

Thanks girls! :hugs:

I'm 10dpo :blush:

Took my digi to confirm and I couldn't be happier!
 



Attached Files:







20150814_215342.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Sweetsie

Sweetsie said:


> Well i was going to wait until tomorrow to test again at 13 dpo after getting a bfn on wednesday but I just couldn't wait and just took a $ store test and I think I see a faint line! Have only ever used digitals but I think (at least I hope) I see two lines. Will be taking a digital in the morning just to hopefully confirm! I really hope this is it :)



Here is a picture of the (hopefully) two lines. Will be taking a digital in the morning.
 



Attached Files:







20150814_183215 e.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 35


----------



## mimomma86

Sweetsie said:


> Sweetsie said:
> 
> 
> Well i was going to wait until tomorrow to test again at 13 dpo after getting a bfn on wednesday but I just couldn't wait and just took a $ store test and I think I see a faint line! Have only ever used digitals but I think (at least I hope) I see two lines. Will be taking a digital in the morning just to hopefully confirm! I really hope this is it :)
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of the (hopefully) two lines. Will be taking a digital in the morning.Click to expand...

I see it! Congrats!


----------



## Smille24

TryTryAgainn said:


> Hubby and I have decided on names long ago! Lol. We like Charlie Kate for a girl and Lane Michael for a boy. We also have a great Polish surname that goes great with pretty much anything! Lol

I love the name Charlie for a girl!


----------



## ksierra44

How much are digi's?


----------



## Smille24

Congrats ladies!!!


----------



## TryTryAgainn

Smille24 said:


> TryTryAgainn said:
> 
> 
> Hubby and I have decided on names long ago! Lol. We like Charlie Kate for a girl and Lane Michael for a boy. We also have a great Polish surname that goes great with pretty much anything! Lol
> 
> I love the name Charlie for a girl!Click to expand...

Thank you! We adore it as well!


----------



## TryTryAgainn

Sweetsie said:


> Sweetsie said:
> 
> 
> Well i was going to wait until tomorrow to test again at 13 dpo after getting a bfn on wednesday but I just couldn't wait and just took a $ store test and I think I see a faint line! Have only ever used digitals but I think (at least I hope) I see two lines. Will be taking a digital in the morning just to hopefully confirm! I really hope this is it :)
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of the (hopefully) two lines. Will be taking a digital in the morning.Click to expand...

I see it!!! Congratulations! How many dpo are you?


----------



## Sweetsie

Thank you! I am 12 dpo. Tested at 10 dpo and got a negative then. Looks like I just needed to wait a couple of days.


----------



## TryTryAgainn

Sweetsie said:


> Thank you! I am 12 dpo. Tested at 10 dpo and got a negative then. Looks like I just needed to wait a couple of days.

How exciting!!! I've tested at 10 and 13 dpo and both have BFN! AF is due tomorrow but I honestly don't feel like she is coming! Going to buy some FRER and hopefully I'll get my BFP in a few days time. &#128513;


----------



## JLM73

Ok silly question..not really...more a ponderance :haha:
But I took an OPK earlier that is darker than ystrdays...no surprise really, but for those who compare opks even tho we read the result at a certain time, and obviously must compare them to previous ones to see the change...To me the true diff in color darkness seems skewed if I compare a fresh wet test to a dried one. Know what I mean??
I could tell my opk today was darker than it's dried up cousin taken yesterday, but now that both are dry I can really see how much darker todays was than when it was still wet. Just found it interesting and wondering if it's more accurate...like an apples to apples thing hmm :shrug:
Here's the diff:
cd9 opk wet, cd 8 dry

same opks but both dry


----------



## Sweetsie

TryTryAgainn said:


> Sweetsie said:
> 
> 
> Thank you! I am 12 dpo. Tested at 10 dpo and got a negative then. Looks like I just needed to wait a couple of days.
> 
> How exciting!!! I've tested at 10 and 13 dpo and both have BFN! AF is due tomorrow but I honestly don't feel like she is coming! Going to buy some FRER and hopefully I'll get my BFP in a few days time. &#128513;Click to expand...

Yes! Still lots of time for you to get that BFP!! Fingers crossed that the :witch: stays far away from you!! :)


----------



## TryTryAgainn

Sweetsie said:


> TryTryAgainn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetsie said:
> 
> 
> Thank you! I am 12 dpo. Tested at 10 dpo and got a negative then. Looks like I just needed to wait a couple of days.
> 
> How exciting!!! I've tested at 10 and 13 dpo and both have BFN! AF is due tomorrow but I honestly don't feel like she is coming! Going to buy some FRER and hopefully I'll get my BFP in a few days time. &#128513;Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! Still lots of time for you to get that BFP!! Fingers crossed that the :witch: stays far away from you!! :)Click to expand...

Thank you! And congratulations again! You must be ecstatic! :D


----------



## Kuji

Congrats Sweetsie! I definitely see the other line! It's a lot clearer than the cheapie test I did this morning! haha! Thankfully I was able to confirm it with better tests later in the day :)


----------



## Ggbabylove

So happy for all these :bfp:


----------



## Lost7

This is going to be the last thread I manage, will catch up later. Congrats to the more bfps. I hope there's a lot more to come, especially mine having been trying now 12 months.


----------



## sdc010905

Congrats kuji and sweetsie and anyone i missed! A big fat not preg on digi this [email protected] not looking good.


----------



## squirrel.

Congrats kuji and sweetsie :) :dance: :bunny:

Lost - you're doing a great job managing the thread!! I really hope this is your BFP cycle!!

7dpo for me and noooo symptoms. Confirming what I thought about this not being my cycle.


----------



## sdc010905

So over this cycle- i just bought a stash if tests for next month-thats how sure i am that im not. Im gonna spend the next wk learning how to chart and temp, maybe ill have better luck then. If anyone knows a link to a basic guide to it all, please post! 
Lost, it may be no harm to rake a bit if a breather with all the wrk managing these threads(i can obly imagine)-you've had a rough time of it lately. &#128533;


----------



## Flueky88

Sdc and any other ladies using CB advanced digital opk. Apparently, it was wrong for me. I had peak 7/27. No AF or BFP. So I'm trusting my IC opk and EWCM and O pains. I Od 8/9. 

This being said the CB may just not be for me because this is my first time ovulating after stopping bcp at end of April. So it may be great for others just not for me. At least for now.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

AF came before I had a chance to test so out til next month! X


----------



## gina236

Broke down and tested today. Bfn :( I'm 10dpo so I'm not too surprised but I was hoping for something. I guess I'll have to wait until Tuesday when my FRERs come in.


----------



## jGo_18

And my temp just dipped way down... I cannot believe after how good it all looked, I'm having yet another cycle where I just hear up O and never do it. I hate temping...


----------



## Lost7

Congrats to Kuji and Sweetsie on their :bfp:
Good luck to everyone else waiting to O, or like me in their two week wait. :flower:

FX for more :bfp:

I am going to have a quiet weekend, I am regretting starting the thread a little I think, people come and go and here I am, still TTC. I think what gets to me too is the fact some people only have to try for a month, maybe two before they get lucky, It's been a LONG 12 months for me with 3 losses, so as much as I am obviously pleased for everyone I can't help feeling that with so many BFP's on this thread, I won't be one of those lucky people! :cry:


----------



## Lost7

jGo - todays temp dip may be for O, keep testing!


----------



## jGo_18

Lost - you done amazing and been a fantastic supporter. Your feelings are more than justifiable. Take some you time - it's well deserved. Thank you for being such a team player even thru your struggles! :hugs:


----------



## Lost7

Thanks hun! Have you been playing with your chart? I've clicked it twice now, first time it said your 1DPO, now it's saying you have had a + OPK today, have you? Woo hoo if you have! FX that if you haven't yet, it's coming today, I'd certainly think that dip was for O! Really hope your FF sorts itself out soon for you, such a mind f**k having a bad chart like that! 

Thanks for your well wishes, yeah I definitely need some 'me' time. We're going away next weekend (when AF due) and then we're having another FULL week off in September, so something to look forward to. I won't be doing another thread, I think I've learned my lesson lol. I'm happy, don't get me wrong, I just wish, hope and pray to the stars that it's my turn next! :flower: If I had to chose, I'd also be taking you, sdc and JLM with me! <3


----------



## jGo_18

I have been playing with it :/ but I also got a peak reading on the clear blue digi this morning as well... Maybe this is it? However my ovacue monitor gave me a peak 2 days ago so... Idk. I'm frustrated even if it is today as we were so well covered when it was looking like cd14/15 was it. I can't bring myself to ask for more donations, our donor has already done so much this cycle.

I can't imagine running one of these threads, I frequently have to step away from them just to regain my strength... In my life alone we've had 12 friends/family announce their pregnancies since we started... It's like I'm always having to grin and bear it. Happy for them, of course, but always hard to hear when you're trying so hard and it's not working.


----------



## Lost7

How far in advance can the ovumonitor peak you? As with any peak really, you can O up to 36 hours later! Maybe they are both right and it's going to happen tonight. I really hope and pray I wake up tomorrow to a HUGE jump in your temperature and you'll be 1dpo! 

I'd ask for ONE more donation today hun, you don't know until you ask. Sounds like a reasonable chap so he might well jump at the chance :) <3


----------



## Lost7

When I was miscarrying in March, a friend gave birth. :cry:

She posted a 'pregnant 2-3' as a 'shock' on FB the other day.... No words, just no words. :cry:


----------



## Lost7

I did a boo-boo on my FR oder as well. I thought I'd ordered FRER, but nooo, I ordered FR 'One Step'. I decided to 'play' with them and I'll put it this way, a IC comes up with a DARK LINE, where as the FR is blank.. No idea of their sensitivity but it isn't great.. :lol: 

4 FRER coming next week...


----------



## jGo_18

The ovacue will predict out like 5-7 days ahead of time and then it confirms day of... It predicted cd13, but confirmed on cd14. From the readings - it looks super clear that it's right. Temps just don't line up... And this peak in the cb digi doesn't either. Although, you have a good point - I suppose they could be working together in that manor since it can take a bit more than a day. I'll have to talk to the wife and see if she's up for another try (she has to go fetch the goods and whatnot).

Oh my... That's so hard! My best friend gave birth just before we started trying, our 3rd cycle she tells me she's pregnant and it was an accident... I doubt it, considering she got pregnant literally the month I told her we were starting to try.


----------



## Lost7

If CD14 was right you should have ovulated then, it's so confusing. The dips either for AF or O, FX it's for O! I got a peak on the day my AF came one month! It's so hard! I really understand it Hun. 

Your FF is confusing, keep us updated. Fingers crossed it's an O dip and you get the goods. :spermy:


----------



## jGo_18

Wouldn't be the first time nothing was lining up with each other... My body is a mystery! Haha thanks for the chat Lost, I was feeling really down on it seeing that temp, but I'm feeling a bit better now :) 

Everything is crossed for you, I hope this is your sticky rainbow cycle!


----------



## mommyxofxone

congrats to the beautiful new bfps! lovely! cd16 here. i should get my positive opk soon.


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Lost you're doing a great job on this thread but I completely understand how you feel. It's hard to see so many bfps. As for me, I think I'm finally going to o. Got positive opks yesterday (ic) and this morning finally got my solid smiley. Didn't get to bd last night though, so we NEED to bd tonight. We've been bd every other day so hopefully that's enough! I think what stresses me out the most about ttc is making sure bd is timed right. Oh had a hard time finishing the other nignt so I hope he has some more steam for tonight! Fx his swimmers are strong and catch the egg!


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## Lost7

Thanks for the support ladies! :flower: 

Really hope you Catch the egg Nurse and great symptoms Blabla!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Lost hun i think you do a lovely job! and yeah, it's definitely hard to see so many bfps. Last month in particular was a real doozy! everyone seemed to have a bfp didn't they? I still haven't even O'd, and i won't get to test until the end of the month, and i know with each bfp i see while waiting for all this gets me further and further down. Sometimes, when you're down like that too i get the 'why am i even doing this?' feeling. so much trying. over and over again. for what? nothing. so :hugs: hun you're definitely not alone


----------



## TryTryAgainn

I completely understand where you're coming from Lost. DH and I have been trying for 10 months for our 1st (with 1 early loss).. Overly the last month at least 7 of our mutual friends have announced pregnancies.. It hurts worse with every announcement. But I have hope that this will be our month! AF was due today and so far no sign.. I was going to test today, but since I tested yesterday and got a BFN, I think I'll wait until Wednesday probably to test again..


----------



## Dtrisha

Probably bfn just wanted to see your thoughts?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Dtrisha

Bfn?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Sweetsie

Tested this morning just to confirm. And I definitely see my :bfp: this time!! Thank you all so much for the congratulations! I am so excited but that feeling is quickly turning to cautiously optimistic. Last time I conceived so quickly, I lost it to a m/c but hopefully everything will be just fine this time!

Lost7 - thank you for running such a great board! I completely see why you would want to take a break. In just the few short weeks I have been here, it has really opened my eyes to what so many women have to go through. You show so much positivity and encouragement to everyone - I honestly can't say I would be able to do the same. It takes a very wonderful person to be able to do this! I want a BFP for you and everyone here more than anything! Good luck to everyone still testing and lots of :dust: to you all!!!!
 



Attached Files:







20150815_093346 e.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## mommyxofxone

Congrats sweetsie!

My sil just sent out a mass email. Turns out she's 12 weeks and due feb 27th. Seriously? This is her third. What the f.


----------



## ksierra44

mommyxofxone said:


> Congrats sweetsie!
> 
> My sil just sent out a mass email. Turns out she's 12 weeks and due feb 27th. Seriously? This is her third. What the f.

It just seems unfair how easy it is for people... then there's those that struggle to conceive or easily conceive and struggle to keep a pregnancy.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Definitely struggling with it this am.


----------



## patience090

Lost7 said:


> Congrats to Kuji and Sweetsie on their :bfp:
> Good luck to everyone else waiting to O, or like me in their two week wait. :flower:
> 
> FX for more :bfp:
> 
> I am going to have a quiet weekend, I am regretting starting the thread a little I think, people come and go and here I am, still TTC. I think what gets to me too is the fact some people only have to try for a month, maybe two before they get lucky, It's been a LONG 12 months for me with 3 losses, so as much as I am obviously pleased for everyone I can't help feeling that with so many BFP's on this thread, I won't be one of those lucky people! :cry:

Hey Lost please don't be discouage youve been a wonderful support to each lady whether they got their BFP or Af. You always given great feedback with situation people may have not known nothing about yet it was very helpful and contain so much information. I tried but havent really tried since 2010 the year of my m/c. I'm am now back at it with hope and good faith I can finally be bless with my first child. I feel this month is going to be your month. Everyone gets their blessing at different times in life. It's coming for you love. I remember I use to feel that way and I still get a little sad sometimes but as long as I knew that I could get pregnant it may me feel better because after trying every now and then I felt I never could get pregnant again and I didn't want another heart breaking miscarriage to happen. Stay strong love.

AFM for me I can't sleep on my sides or lay on them without them acting up. Like light cramping in lower stomach and ovaries and that tingly feeling in your belly button. I took my bbt at late 6 ish this morning and it was 99.1 it has never been that high before it always stay between 98.2 -98.6 in the morning.


----------



## Ttc1bsg

Hope you get your bfp this time lost. You have been a major support system to so many people on this thread. Good luck.


----------



## Ttc1bsg

Congratulations &#128512;&#128512;


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## sdc010905

Flueky88 said:


> Sdc and any other ladies using CB advanced digital opk. Apparently, it was wrong for me. I had peak 7/27. No AF or BFP. So I'm trusting my IC opk and EWCM and O pains. I Od 8/9.
> 
> This being said the CB may just not be for me because this is my first time ovulating after stopping bcp at end of April. So it may be great for others just not for me. At least for now.

interesting- according to cb i should be due on af mon but no af synptoms yet anyway. Monday will b cd25 and i dont think its going to come. Don't think im pg either.I trusted it too much- bd'd cd6,8,10,11 and then since my smiley was gone didnt dtd again until cd16&17...since my cycle has never been more than 29days, im not puttin much faith in cd16/17 for conception. I should really have kept at it that patch in the middle. Im cd23 now so id b seeing a bfp by now if cd8, 10 or 11 had worked. Annoying, i would never have skipped those days if cb hadnt told me it was all over.


----------



## hal423

Lost - we are all here for you and you are doing an amazing job running this board. I completely understand how you're feeling about everyone around you getting pregnant and the devastation/discouragement it causes. I used to be an attorney for foster care agencies and it just seemed so unfair that all of the women whose kids were in the system just kept getting pregnant every single year and ended up with 10-12 children not in their care. One woman even said in court one day "Y'all keep taking 'em - I'll keep making 'em!" My best friend found out she had early onset menopause and cannot have kids and it just broke my heart that people who are desperate for children do not get the chance to carry their own and the ones who don't give a sh*t are the fertile myrtle ones.

I find this site to be extremely supportive as we all struggle with TTC and we all learn a lot from each other. I know it's hard but I hope everyone continues staying positive because we WILL get our rainbow babies one way or another. 

Hugs and baby dust to all you lovely ladies!!


----------



## patience090

Sweetsie said:


> Tested this morning just to confirm. And I definitely see my :bfp: this time!! Thank you all so much for the congratulations! I am so excited but that feeling is quickly turning to cautiously optimistic. Last time I conceived so quickly, I lost it to a m/c but hopefully everything will be just fine this time!
> 
> Lost7 - thank you for running such a great board! I completely see why you would want to take a break. In just the few short weeks I have been here, it has really opened my eyes to what so many women have to go through. You show so much positivity and encouragement to everyone - I honestly can't say I would be able to do the same. It takes a very wonderful person to be able to do this! I want a BFP for you and everyone here more than anything! Good luck to everyone still testing and lots of :dust: to you all!!!!


Congrats Sweetsie!!!!!

Also is that the new FRER? If so how much was it? If I do decide to test today or tomorrow I want to be able to have it handy so most likely I'll be going out today to get one, as well as a dollar tree one.


----------



## sdc010905

Lost7 said:


> Thanks hun! Have you been playing with your chart? I've clicked it twice now, first time it said your 1DPO, now it's saying you have had a + OPK today, have you? Woo hoo if you have! FX that if you haven't yet, it's coming today, I'd certainly think that dip was for O! Really hope your FF sorts itself out soon for you, such a mind f**k having a bad chart like that!
> 
> Thanks for your well wishes, yeah I definitely need some 'me' time. We're going away next weekend (when AF due) and then we're having another FULL week off in September, so something to look forward to. I won't be doing another thread, I think I've learned my lesson lol. I'm happy, don't get me wrong, I just wish, hope and pray to the stars that it's my turn next! :flower: If I had to chose, I'd also be taking you, sdc and JLM with me! <3

lost i sincerely hope you get your rainbow baby soon, you have been such a great resource of info, support and encouragement these last few weeks. The time away you have planned is well deserved and i hope taking a breather from these threads helps too. (It must be heartbreaking at times). The bfns are bad enough but all your losses- you must be so strong. Nobody on b&b deserves it more-i think seeing you get a bfp this cycle would make me feel like there is a happy ending for everyone even if you have to go to hell and back 1st to get there.


----------



## Lost7

I am over whelmed at the support from you lovely ladies <3 I really really am! <3 

I'm only 5dpo today so still a long wait until testing... :coffee:
All I do is try my best, I've been through so much personally I can offer a lot of advice I've picked up over the years! It's nice that I've got some recognition to be honest.. It's really lovely to hear how you all love what I'm doing here! I try my best, it's all I can do lol. I really hope there are many more BFP's to come and I really hope I deserve it this month! :flower:


----------



## Ggbabylove

Lost7 said:


> I am over whelmed at the support from you lovely ladies <3 I really really am! <3
> 
> I'm only 5dpo today so still a long wait until testing... :coffee:
> All I do is try my best, I've been through so much personally I can offer a lot of advice I've picked up over the years! It's nice that I've got some recognition to be honest.. It's really lovely to hear how you all love what I'm doing here! I try my best, it's all I can do lol. I really hope there are many more BFP's to come and I really hope I deserve it this month! :flower:

Lost, I can defiantly relate. My DH and I have been ttc for over 4 years. It really gets hard and gets you down easily. It's no that you don't deserve it cause we all do, unlike these druggies and child neglecting people out in the world. I hardly can even watch the news anymore from hearing about people killing their babies and or dumping them in garbage cans, when I would do anything to give that baby a loving home. If I don't conceive by the time I'm 32 we are going to look into adoption. But it's aggravating cause like a post I saw on FB the other day "something is wrong when aborting a child is less expensive then adopting one". 

If anyone wants you can add me on my ttc page on FB. Amandattcwpcos journey


----------



## Smille24

TryTryAgainn said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TryTryAgainn said:
> 
> 
> Hubby and I have decided on names long ago! Lol. We like Charlie Kate for a girl and Lane Michael for a boy. We also have a great Polish surname that goes great with pretty much anything! Lol
> 
> I love the name Charlie for a girl!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! We adore it as well!Click to expand...

I wanted to name our next dd Charlie but that's the name of the in laws dog :-(. We might go with Hannah.


----------



## Smille24

My temps aren't changing and no fertile cm for days. Maybe I did O already :shrug:. Has anyone ever had a huge clump of snotty looking cm (sorry tmi) days after O and get a bfp? I had it days ago (5dpo according to ff).

So yesterday I was looking for flip flops for my dd for vacation. This woman was screaming in her daughter's face about trying on shoes. Mother fing her and the whole 9 yards. The daughter looked terrified and just sat there quietly. She ripped the shoe off of her dd's foot and threw it across the isle. I left crying. Why is that woman allowed to reproduce and it's a struggle for some of us?


----------



## Ttc1bsg

Feeling worried &#55357;&#56850;&#55357;&#56850;&#55357;&#56850;

I have been testing for the last 3 days with a faint positive. Today morning as well I saw a positive. [TMI] when I peed and wiped in the afternoon I noticed slight yellow/red/brown on the tissue. Am I going to lose it??? AF is already late by 4 days. 

Super worried and on the verge of tears &#55357;&#56880;&#55357;&#56880;&#55357;&#56880;&#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;. 
Any suggestions would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## patience090

Ttc1bsg said:


> Feeling worried &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
> 
> I have been testing for the last 3 days with a faint positive. Today morning as well I saw a positive. [TMI] when I peed and wiped in the afternoon I noticed slight yellow/red/brown on the tissue. Am I going to lose it??? AF is already late by 4 days.
> 
> Super worried and on the verge of tears &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;.
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks

Hey love if your really worry about it I will go and see a doc to make sure everything is okay with little bean. Hope it is just late implantation and nothing harmless. Stay positive!!!


----------



## sdc010905

Ttc1bsg said:


> Feeling worried &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
> 
> I have been testing for the last 3 days with a faint positive. Today morning as well I saw a positive. [TMI] when I peed and wiped in the afternoon I noticed slight yellow/red/brown on the tissue. Am I going to lose it??? AF is already late by 4 days.
> Super worried and on the verge of tears &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;.
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks

Super worried and on the verge of tears &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;. 
Any suggestions would be appreciated. 

Are all tour faint positives on the same brand hpt? I've only had 1 chem and i wasn'ttc...was already a few days late when i tested and my tests got lighter every few hours, last to go negative were frer. Within 3 days i couldnt get a bfp on anything. 
I can see why you're worried, always nice to see a dark line progression but remember if you're using hpts with different sensitivities your lines aren't comparable at all. Also if your hcg started low it could double slow like going from 2-4-8-16-32....other wonen could be more like 5-10-20-40-80 in the same time frame. How many dpo are you? Also i bled at 6 and 9 weeks on ds1(more than yours sounds like) and he's opposite me playing video games as we speak (8yrs)-doesn't always mean the end. X


----------



## JLM73

Ahh lost you are so sweet!
I think you have done great managing this thread. It's crazy hectic and goes so fast!
Not to mention we had so many August threads out there.
I liked the positivity you chose Lost, so I really have only been updating here daily, and just adding my 2 cents worth on the others.
:hugs: We have a great batch of ladies here.

jgo I agree with Lost on your dip. That very well may be your O dip. I mean you certainly had enough +opks :haha:
I only got "close" to a + opk late last night, which is why I havent added + or - to FF for yesterday's opk. The one today is half strength again...
Everytime I put a pos opk up FF seems to put my O 2 days later no matter what else goes in, so I am gonna hold off until I find out if my lowest temp ystrdy was my O dip, and the .62 climb today is the start of my rise.
My surges have been insanely short and hard to catch sometimes, not amused by this:growlmad:
I did manage to catch the donor tho. Gonna try and meet again today if poss.

Oh Tinker, sorry the witch got you - like running to the doorbell and having that annoying relative pop up on you bleh!
I'm still catching up since I just got home!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Ugh I am trying not to symptom spot too hard but the last 2 or so days I've been nauseous as all heck :( Hopefully that's a good sign, I'mn 4DPO and I have tender breasts and also frequently urinating. I've also got constipation which like never happens and acne to end all acne, which usually doesn't come until 1 or 2 days before AF and she's due on the 27th. I hope these are all good signs.


----------



## JLM73

jGo_18 said:


> ... Idk. I'm frustrated even if it is today as we were so well covered when it was looking like cd14/15 was it. I can't bring myself to ask for more donations, our donor has already done so much this cycle.

Jgo babe you are just fine on the donor timing.
1 I really think todays dip is from O and that your monitor and opk are right. I think your prev read was just from your LH being so high...every test has a threshhold, and unfortunatyely they are not all the same.
2 You definitely are still covered on :spermy:
Sperm can survive up to 5 days inside you but ONLY if you have fertile mucus the whole time- it's inside out uterus as well, not just the cervical canal. Rarely do women have fertile cm as long as you did, and it's Awesome, because that means you have a very high liklihood that swimmers from way back on cd13 are still there, not to mention the next batches.
:thumbup: You and the donor did great hun, you are all set, just try not to be too hard on yourself.


----------



## Ttc1bsg

patience090 said:


> Ttc1bsg said:
> 
> 
> Feeling worried &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
> 
> I have been testing for the last 3 days with a faint positive. Today morning as well I saw a positive. [TMI] when I peed and wiped in the afternoon I noticed slight yellow/red/brown on the tissue. Am I going to lose it??? AF is already late by 4 days.
> 
> Super worried and on the verge of tears &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;.
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Hey love if your really worry about it I will go and see a doc to make sure everything is okay with little bean. Hope it is just late implantation and nothing harmless. Stay positive!!!Click to expand...

As it's the weekend can't find anyone. Have booked an appointment for Tuesday. Hopefully things will get better. Trying to stay hopeful.


----------



## Ttc1bsg

sdc010905 said:


> Ttc1bsg said:
> 
> 
> Feeling worried &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
> 
> I have been testing for the last 3 days with a faint positive. Today morning as well I saw a positive. [TMI] when I peed and wiped in the afternoon I noticed slight yellow/red/brown on the tissue. Am I going to lose it??? AF is already late by 4 days.
> Super worried and on the verge of tears &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;.
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Super worried and on the verge of tears &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;.
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> Are all tour faint positives on the same brand hpt? I've only had 1 chem and i wasn'ttc...was already a few days late when i tested and my tests got lighter every few hours, last to go negative were frer. Within 3 days i couldnt get a bfp on anything.
> I can see why you're worried, always nice to see a dark line progression but remember if you're using hpts with different sensitivities your lines aren't comparable at all. Also if your hcg started low it could double slow like going from 2-4-8-16-32....other wonen could be more like 5-10-20-40-80 in the same time frame. How many dpo are you? Also i bled at 6 and 9 weeks on ds1(more than yours sounds like) and he's opposite me playing video games as we speak (8yrs)-doesn't always mean the end. XClick to expand...

Yes same brand HPT. Was waiting until next week to setup an appointment. Attached the tests. The top one is from Thursday and the bottom is today. Thanks for the support.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Lost7

TTC, if it's dark it's old blood Hun. It's possible it's left over from implantation, keeping everything crossed for you all x

Thanks JLM X


----------



## ksierra44

Ttc1bsg said:


> patience090 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ttc1bsg said:
> 
> 
> Feeling worried &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
> 
> I have been testing for the last 3 days with a faint positive. Today morning as well I saw a positive. [TMI] when I peed and wiped in the afternoon I noticed slight yellow/red/brown on the tissue. Am I going to lose it??? AF is already late by 4 days.
> 
> Super worried and on the verge of tears &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;.
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Hey love if your really worry about it I will go and see a doc to make sure everything is okay with little bean. Hope it is just late implantation and nothing harmless. Stay positive!!! Click to expand...
> 
> As it's the weekend can't find anyone. Have booked an appointment for Tuesday. Hopefully things will get better. Trying to stay hopeful.Click to expand...

Ihaven't had brown but i did have yellow when i wiped today...very strange. the brown is old blood so i wouldn't worry about that, are you having any serious pain?


----------



## ksierra44

Ttc. 
https://community.babycenter.com/post/a25452174/tmi_yellow_cm_a_sign_of_implantation


----------



## JLM73

Congrats Sweetsie

Ahh sorry Mommy - I don't know why it's so easy for some and not other. I mean it's not like all of us were hanging around Chernobyl or something wth lol

It's equally confusing to those who have been preg before no prob, or who get the easy this time, hard next time, then easy then hard...

My best friend has 5 kids, but literally mc between every one of them. The last one was not planned at all as her hubby was scheduled for a vasectomy, but changed the date to a later one when he got a new job.
He didn't want to ask for time off right away and bam she was preggo again lol.
I really am glad we can all come here to vent and get support tho:flower:


----------



## Ttc1bsg

ksierra44 said:


> Ttc1bsg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patience090 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ttc1bsg said:
> 
> 
> Feeling worried &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
> 
> I have been testing for the last 3 days with a faint positive. Today morning as well I saw a positive. [TMI] when I peed and wiped in the afternoon I noticed slight yellow/red/brown on the tissue. Am I going to lose it??? AF is already late by 4 days.
> 
> Super worried and on the verge of tears &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;.
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Hey love if your really worry about it I will go and see a doc to make sure everything is okay with little bean. Hope it is just late implantation and nothing harmless. Stay positive!!! Click to expand...
> 
> As it's the weekend can't find anyone. Have booked an appointment for Tuesday. Hopefully things will get better. Trying to stay hopeful.Click to expand...
> 
> Ihaven't had brown but i did have yellow when i wiped today...very strange. the brown is old blood so i wouldn't worry about that, are you having any serious pain?Click to expand...

No pain. Just spotting( not even sure if this is the correct word). Never had anything like this before. Last month when I was late I didn't test, thought will wait for a week and test but AF arrived 5 days late and then when I wiped it was red. 

Thanks


----------



## TTDuck

Well I'm out. AF showed up today at 12dpo 2 days early while on vacation and in the middle of taking family pictures! Ugh!


----------



## JLM73

Ttc those are def bfps, hopefully just old blood making it's way out finally, and from what I have read, ICs are not quick to progress, so still looks good for you.


----------



## mommyxofxone

ladies what do you think? i took 2 opks today. the first one seemed like it got stuck while it was going. like, a weird pinkish dye got stuck at the top. so 2 seconds later i squeezed out more urine and took the test again. i got a better line on this one but still slightly off. I was wondering, should i just test again in two hours with a new test, after no drinking or peeing for that long or should i just call it a negative and test again tomorrow. i'm freaking slightly.


----------



## JLM73

Man, that last cycle really has thrown me off...
Not only was bleeding double the length and much heavier, not to mention my temps stay up a bit then plummetted, so I still think it was a loss, but now it looks like I'm Oing early...like 4 days early.
I posted my opks before, but reposting with todays. I went to bed at 3am, and very last opk was just a smidge off from equal, and I was out all morn with my mother so I didn't opk again until 2pm today, and it's lighter than last night.
I'm hoping it was enough surge to actually O...
My lowest temp this cycle was yesterdays, and today I had a huge .62 jump, which is really a large increase for me. Also got Watery cm today, and a mix of Partial and full ferning on slide this morning - I'll check it again once I haven't ate or drank a few hours.
Gonna meet the donor again today just in case. Until then :coffee:


----------



## sdc010905

Ttc1bsg said:


> sdc010905 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ttc1bsg said:
> 
> 
> Feeling worried &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
> 
> I have been testing for the last 3 days with a faint positive. Today morning as well I saw a positive. [TMI] when I peed and wiped in the afternoon I noticed slight yellow/red/brown on the tissue. Am I going to lose it??? AF is already late by 4 days.
> Super worried and on the verge of tears &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;.
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Super worried and on the verge of tears &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;.
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> Are all tour faint positives on the same brand hpt? I've only had 1 chem and i wasn'ttc...was already a few days late when i tested and my tests got lighter every few hours, last to go negative were frer. Within 3 days i couldnt get a bfp on anything.
> I can see why you're worried, always nice to see a dark line progression but remember if you're using hpts with different sensitivities your lines aren't comparable at all. Also if your hcg started low it could double slow like going from 2-4-8-16-32....other wonen could be more like 5-10-20-40-80 in the same time frame. How many dpo are you? Also i bled at 6 and 9 weeks on ds1(more than yours sounds like) and he's opposite me playing video games as we speak (8yrs)-doesn't always mean the end. XClick to expand...
> 
> Yes same brand HPT. Was waiting until next week to setup an appointment. Attached the tests. The top one is from Thursday and the bottom is today. Thanks for the support.Click to expand...

Those could be a lot fainter than that- mine certainly were when i was miscarrying. Im obviously no expert but if i was you id be doing a frer with fmu- if you can get a line like that on a wondfo, i bet your frer will look stronger.it would be reassuring. even with fmu, you could easily have a sample thats more concentrated than another. If it doesn't darken up a bit over the next few days get a quantitative hcg blood test and another one 48hrs later at your doc- that way you see exactly where your hcg is at and if its doubling.


----------



## JLM73

Sorry TTDuck :sad:

Mommy - you said the opks are doing the weird line thing.
Unless the lines are looking equal, you could do either - wait til tomoro or test in a few hours hold.

Usually if the control line works correctly, the test should be ok. :shrug:
Any possibility there was too much urine on it?


----------



## hal423

So sorry about AF TTDuck - hugs to you.

Mommy - maybe try another OPK after a good hold? I agree with JLM that usually if the control line is in the right place then it's fine. Can you post a pic so we can see what you're talking about?

Wow JLM - Im sorry to hear about such a long AF. Hopefully you did O after your dark one on CD 9. So glad your donor is willing to meet up - good luck!


----------



## sdc010905

Jlm that af sounds like a nightmare. Hal where are you at now? Aah can't keep up with this thread!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Well I actually threw it out. I went back to get it. It's gone lol like I can't find it in the trash! Gremlin got it?! Lol! Gonna take another one after seven. It'll be just over two hours since last drink and about one and a half since last pee. 

I've never had it happen so weird. So will just test again. Probably my fault. But I'll feel better if its negative definitely so nothing happened


----------



## hal423

Mommy - Haha at the gremlin! Keep us updated on your next one.

Sdc - I'm 8dpo today. Tested earlier (stupid) and BFN of course. Couldn't help myself.


----------



## mommyxofxone

testing right now hal! ;)


----------



## mommyxofxone

ok so, it's much better. definitely a line but not there yet!
 



Attached Files:







cd16.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Lost7

Looks promising lovely, that should go positive within 24 hours! Keep testing and yay for O! Catch that eggy!


----------



## hal423

Yay!! I bet that sucker will be positive tomorrow!!


----------



## patience090

Took a test BFN @ 14dpo I'm ready for AF to show up i have another test but I'll just wait it out. Hope everyone is doing good.


----------



## jGo_18

Feeling super crampy this evening... Hoping it is O and I'll wake to a solid temp rise! ICs were about as positive today as they seemed back on CD14, but with the peak digi, I guess I'll assume O happened sometime between then and now :) at least I hope so!


----------



## campn

Sorry forgot to say put me down for the 20th please!:kiss:

Hoping we all get knocked up! :)


----------



## Lost7

Another temp rise for me. Had some cramps yesterday and a few today. Very Gassy... :oops:


----------



## Lost7

https://i.imgur.com/pwNbUf1.jpg


----------



## sdc010905

patience090 said:


> Took a test BFN @ 14dpo I'm ready for AF to show up i have another test but I'll just wait it out. Hope everyone is doing good.

feel the exact same-13dpo here and bfn &#128544;


----------



## squirrel.

Lost7 your chart is looking really good! Fingers crossed this is your BFP!


----------



## patience090

sdc010905 said:


> patience090 said:
> 
> 
> Took a test BFN @ 14dpo I'm ready for AF to show up i have another test but I'll just wait it out. Hope everyone is doing good.
> 
> feel the exact same-13dpo here and bfn &#55357;&#56864;Click to expand...

I'm just up thinking not even stressing it just trying to see if I was off on the day my AF was due I suppose to get between the 13/14/15 and now I'm just like OK where did I go wrong. Fx for you SDC and everyone else getting BFN hopefully these BFN leads to our BFP. 

I have a question ladies, if you didn't get implantation bleeding does it takes longer for you to get an positive on test?


----------



## Lost7

Thanks Squirrel, I can live in hope! 

Patience, after any type of implantation, it'll be at least 48 hours. Hope this helps x


----------



## Lost7

campn said:


> Sorry forgot to say put me down for the 20th please!:kiss:
> 
> Hoping we all get knocked up! :)

Added you! Good luck! My testing date is popular :)


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## Lost7

FX it's an implant dip! :D


----------



## KatieMK

So AF was a false alarm for me!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 29


----------



## blablamana

Congrats!


----------



## Lost7

Congrats. 

Thread updated.


----------



## mommyxofxone

KatieMK said:


> So AF was a false alarm for me!!

congrats katie!!!! may i ask, how long was af? what made you test ??? so wonderful!



hope all you ladies are doing well!! Lost your chart does look pretty good! 


cd17, hoping for that positive opk today. cp is in perfect position and think less ferning today so it should be right around the corner. either today or tomorrow. just want to be in the tww. so frustrating.


----------



## Lost7

Thanks Hun. It normals looks good this early, it's later on it goes to pot :cry:

Really hoping and praying you O soon, if only to join me in the two week wait :) good luck Hun! Sounds good!


----------



## KatieMK

mommyxofxone said:


> KatieMK said:
> 
> 
> So AF was a false alarm for me!!
> 
> congrats katie!!!! may i ask, how long was af? what made you test ??? so wonderful!
> 
> 
> 
> hope all you ladies are doing well!! Lost your chart does look pretty good!
> 
> 
> cd17, hoping for that positive opk today. cp is in perfect position and think less ferning today so it should be right around the corner. either today or tomorrow. just want to be in the tww. so frustrating.Click to expand...

Of course you can ask! It was three days, without any bright red blood. There was enough that I needed tampons, though. Then it just.... Stopped. Totally. So I figured "well, there wasn't any new blood, and it was really light, and it was only three days. That seems like not a period." Hooray!


----------



## patience090

KatieMK said:


> So AF was a false alarm for me!!

Congrats Katie!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## patience090

My cycle ranges from 26-29 days my LMP was the 18th of july I am on CD30 I don't know to be excited or scared as I got a BFN last night and these crampings as if af is about to start since the 10th is driving me coo coo but It wasn't no fmu neither was it smu basically I just squeezed some out tmi lol cause I had the little urge. So I think if nothing today I'm going to test in the morning with fmu.

On a better note I had a dream of the letters BFP today haha but I wouldn't dare even try to poas not after that BFN last night.


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Your chart looks good Lost! And congrats Katie!

So, has anyone ever had a slow temp rise? Im sure I O'd yesterday due to my positive opks friday and yesterday, and I could feel O pain on the left yesterday morning....never felt anything like that before, it was like a sharp pain/ache only on the left and it lasted about 30 min-1 hr. My nipples are also very sore and I felt gassy/bloated yesterday. I expected my temp to rise today, but it barely made a rise. It seems to be slowly rising, but do you NEED a big sudden temp rise for FF to say you O'd? Last month I had a good rise, but this month the ovulation symptoms were SO much more obvious than last month. Also, before I temped I must've kicked my blanket off at some point because my legs weren't covered, maybe that accounts for a lower temp? I usually temp around 230-330 AM, this morning it was 245 and was 97.41 but when I temped at 7 AM it was 97.7. I know the later it gets the higher your temp is (why they say temp at the same time) but I just temped again to see if it was sustainable higher. I hope I O'd....i dont know how much more bd I can do! I guess I can just wait a few days and make sure the temp keeps rising. I really wanted to see that big rise though :(


----------



## Sweetmama26

This is my chart and so far I'm still super nauseous, gassy but really darn constipated. That's super abnormal because I have crohn's disease so everything usually goes through me like water. And I'm so tired lately. I had a little bit of a dip then right back up to high temps around 37.3 on my thermometer. Oh and I'm super irritable.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2015-08-15&mode=a&ts=1439730422&u=6120920


----------



## Sweetmama26

And maybe I'm blind but I don't see myself on the list for August 27th lost? Sorry if I am I just don't see it there.


----------



## jGo_18

My temp is plummeting... Really stealing all my hope for this cycle... The thing is, my temp is now the only thing suggesting I haven't O'd. Cervix closed, ewcm has completely stopped, the tests pointed to past days where it all lined up, my readings on my ovacue are what they should be to suggest I Od... What is my temp doing?? Do I assume I have Od at this point?


----------



## TryTryAgainn

sdc010905 said:


> patience090 said:
> 
> 
> Took a test BFN @ 14dpo I'm ready for AF to show up i have another test but I'll just wait it out. Hope everyone is doing good.
> 
> feel the exact same-13dpo here and bfn &#128544;Click to expand...

I feel the same. I tested last at 13dpo. AF was due yesterday but she hasn't shown her ugly face. Think I'm going to wait until Wednesday and if she doesn't show by then I'll test again.


----------



## squirrel.

Congrats Katie! Hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months!

jGo_18 - I wouldn't assume ovulation had happened yet due to temps, but it may be happening soon with temp drop. Hope you get a rise in the next couple of days.

Trytryagain - are you sure about ovulation date?


----------



## Lost7

Nurse, my rise after O was slow, slowest it's ever been! 

Sweetmama26, I don't think you've commented on the thread before, let alone given me a testing date. I will happily add you now though. Welcome to the thread.


----------



## Lost7

jGo_18 said:


> My temp is plummeting... Really stealing all my hope for this cycle... The thing is, my temp is now the only thing suggesting I haven't O'd. Cervix closed, recommend has completely stopped, the tests pointed to past days where it all lined up, my readings on my ovacue are what they should be to suggest I Od... What is my temp doing?? Do I assume I have Od at this point?

Really hope that's a dip for O!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Lost7 said:


> Nurse, my rise after O was slow, slowest it's ever been!
> 
> Sweetmama26, I don't think you've commented on the thread before, let alone given me a testing date. I will happily add you now though. Welcome to the thread.

I was sure I did a couple of pages back but could have easily been missed. This thread is so busy lol.


----------



## jGo_18

Lost7 said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> My temp is plummeting... Really stealing all my hope for this cycle... The thing is, my temp is now the only thing suggesting I haven't O'd. Cervix closed, recommend has completely stopped, the tests pointed to past days where it all lined up, my readings on my ovacue are what they should be to suggest I Od... What is my temp doing?? Do I assume I have Od at this point?
> 
> Really hope that's a dip for O!Click to expand...

If it's not today, I'm basically out :( to far from donations and I can't ask him for more. I'm sooooo frustrated!


----------



## Lost7

Aww hun. FX, it's nice and low for O!


----------



## sdc010905

TryTryAgainn said:


> sdc010905 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patience090 said:
> 
> 
> Took a test BFN @ 14dpo I'm ready for AF to show up i have another test but I'll just wait it out. Hope everyone is doing good.
> 
> feel the exact same-13dpo here and bfn &#128544;Click to expand...
> 
> I feel the same. I tested last at 13dpo. AF was due yesterday but she hasn't shown her ugly face. Think I'm going to wait until Wednesday and if she doesn't show by then I'll test again.Click to expand...

id actually b glad if af showed on time 15 days after smiley face (tomorrow). At least then i could trust cb digi instead of being so confused all the time.


----------



## hal423

Morning ladies!!

Nurse - I have seen lots of charts with slow rises after O. It has to do with having more estrogen I think.

J-go - I'm sorry about your temps. I hope today is indeed O day and it goes up tomorrow. 

How's everybody else's weekend going?


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

hal423 said:


> Morning ladies!!
> 
> Nurse - I have seen lots of charts with slow rises after O. It has to do with having more estrogen I think.
> 
> J-go - I'm sorry about your temps. I hope today is indeed O day and it goes up tomorrow.
> 
> How's everybody else's weekend going?

Thanks! Fertility friend had some chart examples of a low rise after O with some bfp charts so I'm hoping it's just a slow rise and eventual higher temps. I have had a lot of watery cm so maybe that's why it's a slower rise. More estrogen would make sense. Hope your weekend is going well!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Oh I have slow rise a lot :) no worries hun!

Jgo I actually had seen some strange examples of temps going down after o too. Like a fall back rise?


----------



## JLM73

Congrts Katie

Nice charts Hal and Lost

Jgo that dip seems too early for AF plunge right? I am guessing estrogen related dip. You still have time for it to recover :hug:

On my end, I had a nice jump up yesterday, and an equally disappointing dive back down this am :growlmad:
really hoping this is the true O dip as my opks have started lightening... NOT amused:coffee:


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

I actually just noticed a big wad of ewcm....so maybe i'll O today and temp will rise tomorrow. I was just certain I O'd yesterday because of the O pain and how I felt (bloated, gassy). But ive heard you can have O pain before, during, or after O so maybe thats what it was. We bd last night so If I O today then I hopefully will be ok. As far as my OPK's, I got a blinking smiley and positive ic on friday, then a peak smiley and positive ic yesterday (saturday). So would it make more sense that today is O day?


----------



## JLM73

mommyxofxone said:


> Oh I have slow rise a lot :) no worries hun!
> 
> Jgo I actually had seen some strange examples of temps going down after o too. Like a fall back rise?

Mommy - hoping that explains my soar then crash pattern...I have never had it do this before. Yay 2015 for bringing out totally new chart patterns, O times, and double length AFs:growlmad:


----------



## Lost7

Looks hopeful JLM! Nice dip for O, keep testing!


----------



## Lost7

hal, your chart looks amazing! Looks like it'll be triphasic!


----------



## Bunnylicious

Ugh... today after when I wiped, I saw brown blood on tissue...

I'm only 5 days late today.


----------



## Lost7

As previously mentioned, brown blood is OLD blood. If you're concerned you should schedule a visit to your doctor as a matter of urgency.


----------



## Lost7

Hal, when will you begin testing? :flower:
I so badly want you to POAS hun! :rofl:

EDIT: I see you're down to test TOMORROW! 

Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Lost7

My chart is looking exactly like last months chart.. :shrug:

https://i.imgur.com/MLNpeZr.png


----------



## hal423

Haha Lost! I started early today at 9dpo. I thought I might see a shadow but prob just wishful thinking.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Lost7

I totally see something on that test, I really hope it's darker for you tomorrow! Thanks for adding a picture, every time someone adds a picture it saves me POAS! :lol: :oops: I have to find my POAS fix from somewhere! Good luck with tomorrows tests :) Can't wait to see them! :hugs:


----------



## Lost7

Mind if I tweak?


----------



## JLM73

Lost I don't think that's bad necessarily. You WERE def preg last time, so even if the start is the same it doesn't mean the ending will be.
:hugs:I think you are looking very good for a BFP!


----------



## hal423

Nope - tweak away! I may test again later today - I have a bunch of cheapies :)


----------



## Lost7

Thanks JLM, I really hope if I am blessed my body can keep hold of jelly bean. 

Having had a chat to my DF last night about using a surrogate in the future, I feel like my womb is no good and ought to be ripped out as it serves no purpose! We've given it a good 12 months, had 3 losses in those 12 months, we've given it all we have got and they're not sticking. I think if this is :bfn: or another :angel: then we'll be looking at a surrogate who can give us a baby. :cry:


----------



## Lost7

https://i.imgur.com/EQzdNI9.jpg

I swear I see something!

This is HAL's picture - I have tweaked it. It is not my personal test. :lol:


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## JLM73

Lost Heck yea!
I didn't want to say I saw something on there, cuz I have line eye for sure lol, but I can really see it even more now ...def something there, and pink


----------



## hal423

Really?! Ahh - I don't want to get my hopes up!!


----------



## JLM73

Oh forgot to add ,Lost are you gonna follow up with a fert doc?
I was a surro in 2009...My experience was great, and I just went to the twins bday party recently. Very cool, but make sure you have all your contracts in order, and pick someone who can be trusted, and who you mesh with!
I still think you will do it on your own hun:hugs:


----------



## Ggbabylove

Lost I defiantly see something AND your chart looks awesome! 

Hal I feel like I see something on yours too! 

FX for you both!!! I will be testing maybe in the morning I will be 11dpo


----------



## Lost7

*blablamana* - Good luck hun, we&#8217;re all here for you no matter how your cycle ends :)

*JLM* - thanks sweetie, We just can&#8217;t go through much more of this xx

*ggbabylove* - I tweaked hal&#8217;s picture! I haven&#8217;t tested yet! 

I should have said I tweaked hals' picture, I haven't tested yet! :lol:


----------



## Lost7

Having some pains on my left, unsure how to describe them really. :oops:

A bit like a mild ache, AF pain, to a mild sharpness... REALLY hard to explain! :oops:


----------



## Lost7

Okay, so 6 DPO is the earliest I could implant a tiny peanut. It is though, 'Less Common'

https://i.imgur.com/I5HTNcW.png


----------



## Lost7

If we conceive this month, we're predicted a girl on the Chinese calendar.


----------



## jGo_18

JLM73 said:


> Congrts Katie
> 
> Nice charts Hal and Lost
> 
> Jgo that dip seems too early for AF plunge right? I am guessing estrogen related dip. You still have time for it to recover :hug:
> 
> On my end, I had a nice jump up yesterday, and an equally disappointing dive back down this am :growlmad:
> really hoping this is the true O dip as my opks have started lighetening... NOT amused:coffee:
> View attachment 889701

Correct - waaaay to soon for AF, I've still got at least 12ish days before that should show (depending of course on when or if I've o'd)... Tho since idk if I already O'd I can't be sure.


----------



## Lost7

I still think your temp is or has dipped for O. What do your OPK's look like today?


----------



## jGo_18

Lost - far right one is this morning (5hrs ago).
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Lost7

Definitely getting darker. Little puzzled at the near positive earlier on in your cycle, it's like your body geared up to it then decided not to.. FX it's getting darker so you should O soon. Keep testing just in case hun! :flower:


----------



## jGo_18

Lost7 said:


> Definitely getting darker. Little puzzled at the near positive earlier on in your cycle, it's like your body geared up to it then decided not to.. FX it's getting darker so you should O soon. Keep testing just in case hun! :flower:

I am puzzled by the same thing considering all other elements pouted to that earlier day too... Except my temp of course :dohh:


----------



## Lost7

Yeah.. Weird! FX for O :flower:


----------



## Lost7

I am in a high stress environment until Tuesday so I really don't hold out much hope this month. :cry:


----------



## Lost7

Reading a post from when I had my unexpected :bfp: after :witch: in February. :cry: I was so happy, so full of hope. Heart breaking! :cry:


----------



## Sweetmama26

I feel so sick and very tired all day today, I hope against hope this is good signs.


----------



## hal423

J-go I agree - it looks like you geared up to O and just didn't. I had that happen when I was TTC my DD. Hopefully this second attempt is gonna be the real O.

Aw, Lost - I'm sorry to hear you're stressed. I know it's hard to stay positive when you've been let down so many times. We are all here for you though and I truly believe you will get that rainbow baby!


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## Lost7

Thanks hal and blabla! :hugs:
I would do anything to have my babies back, to add insult to injury someone who is 30 weeks recently replied to that thread, reminding me that I'd be that far now, 31 weeks tomorrow in fact. :cry:

FX our rainbow isn't far off, we're about to give up all hope we had! <3


----------



## hal423

Eeek!! I did another and this showed up right away! Do y'all see it too? Top test from this morning and bottom was just now.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 32


----------



## Lost7

Yep - I see it! Congrats! :flower:


----------



## Lost7

Really hope this is it for you! :flower:


----------



## hal423

Thanks!! I don't want to get my hopes up because I had faint lines in June that ended up being a chemical. AF is due on Wednesday. I'll test again tomorrow am and see if it's darker. With my chemical, they really didn't progress much.


----------



## sdc010905

Flueky: did af show up in the end? 
Lost: its so heartbreaking thinking if the what if's. Am i right in thinking you've had numerous successful pgs in the past? Why do you think your womb is the problem? I know you've had numerous losses but when you kind of add up the timeframe you've spent trying and also factor in how clued in you are to your body and how much more likely you are to have spotted chemicals etc.....i wouldnt be so sure. But obviously i don't know your whole story hun, hope you get your bfp and that todays symptoms are implantation. 

Hal: if your test looked like that in the timeframe id be quite hopeful its the beginning of a bfp! Fx for you hun.

As for me: af due tomorrow and i would b amazed if it shows, no symptoms. I think its gonna show wed,thurs or fri meaning the damn smiley face i planned my whole life around this month was lying on 2nd Aug!!! I think it led me to miss my best days. Surely if dtd on 1st, 2nd, 3rd aug had wrked something would show by now....and my only other slim chance would be from 8th and 9th aug but id have needed to O cd16 or later whuch i never have. Frustrated big time...


----------



## sdc010905

Hal- only saw your latest test now after i posted-you're a pregnant lady! Congrats sweetheart and enjoy x


----------



## GeralynB

I have been feeling like I'm pregnant for the last week. I have a 10 month old son and my cycle hasn't been regular since I had him so not really sure when I ovulated. My period is due Aug. 22. I felt bloated and pressure for 2 days which is not normal for me and then this feeling on my left ovary that I thin is a corpus lutium. The only other time I had that feeling was when I was pregnant early on with my son


----------



## Lost7

hal, I understand you hun! FX for you!

sdc, I don't know what's the problem really, I suspect my womb because they think I have adenomyosis (sister to endometriosis), I also have Ashermans syndrome due to a D and C with a incomplete miscarriage in 2009 and obviously the three caesarean sections / scar won't be helping a baby stick either!
Really hope :witch: doesn't arrive for you - instead you have a :bfp: Not everyone has symptoms straight away, takes a while for the HCG to get to high enough for symptoms! FX for you! Are you going to test tomorrow?


----------



## Lost7

GeralynB said:


> I have been feeling like I'm pregnant for the last week. I have a 10 month old son and my cycle hasn't been regular since I had him so not really sure when I ovulated. My period is due Aug. 22. I felt bloated and pressure for 2 days which is not normal for me and then this feeling on my left ovary that I thin is a corpus lutium. The only other time I had that feeling was when I was pregnant early on with my son

If you're that convinced you're pregnant, why not test?


----------



## JLM73

I see it hal! Saw it then but much clearer...maybe that theory of fmu having lower hcg because it's a mix of last night and that morning is true. All subsequent urine would have the increasing levels...I always ponder this when I am in POAS phase.
Congrats Hal.

Jgo - I too am using a donor and mine lives pretty far from me - so it's a trek and a hassle to meet up, but if you are really concerned that you didn't O and the :spermy: may miss the egg, I'm sure your donor can manage one more time.
Just emphasize that your tests are a bit confusing and you would like to cover your bases one last time for the month.
I bet he'd be willing to help you, as that is the whole point to begine with :flower:
I do still think this last dip for you is O related, but only suggesting the above for peace of mind. I have been trying with my donor for 4 1/2 months now, and even tho I know him very well, it's still so very awkward meeting up to get a sample :blush: We always have idle chit chat catching up on recent events, as I don't want to grab and go :rofl:
So very very awkward...
Thank goodness no one has any idea why these 2 same vehicles keep meeting at the McD's lot briefly every month. So long as a cop doesn't decide to check us out to ensure it's not a drug deal, we are good:coolio::haha:


----------



## GeralynB

I did and it was negative but I als got a false negative testing too early with my son. I'm going to wait a couple more days then try again.


----------



## Lost7

Ha ha JLM, Imagine that! :shock: Thankful the cops haven't caught you lol :)


----------



## Lost7

GeralynB said:


> I did and it was negative but I als got a false negative testing too early with my son. I'm going to wait a couple more days then try again.

Good luck.


----------



## mommyxofxone

So pissed ladies! my opk today is lighter than yesterdays. i know i didn't o yet (almost positive anyway as i never o earlier than cd 16) and i know with dd my tests went white before getting darker again. so annoying. ij ust hope i didn't miss it with my mini vacation. :growlmad:


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=889755&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1439756517


----------



## Lost7

mommyxofxone - All you can do is take plenty of OPK's, I had to buy more whilst I was away! That is so frustrating for you, have you any idea why it's late this month, have you done anything differently? FX you O soon hun, :dust:


----------



## JLM73

:-(Sorry Mommy 
I'm kinda in that boat too until this darn BBT shows me different.
I have a Digi opk here, but don't want to open it now, as I am 70% sure I O'd sometime in the last 24ish hrs...who knows.
It's like the more we figure our cycles out, the more curveballs come at ya
:nope:


----------



## sdc010905

Lost7 said:


> hal, I understand you hun! FX for you!
> 
> sdc, I don't know what's the problem really, I suspect my womb because they think I have adenomyosis (sister to endometriosis), I also have Ashermans syndrome due to a D and C with a incomplete miscarriage in 2009 and obviously the three caesarean sections / scar won't be helping a baby stick either!
> Really hope :witch: doesn't arrive for you - instead you have a :bfp: Not everyone has symptoms straight away, takes a while for the HCG to get to high enough for symptoms! FX for you! Are you going to test tomorrow?

Don't give up- i have a friend with quite severe endometriosis (as its similar) and she had 4 mcs between 4 and 10wks along all in the space of a year but then conceived her beautiful baby girl after 18 months very actively ttc(pcos, clomid etc)- she's 6 wks old now &#128515;....hmm i never thought of c-sections like that, i've had 2 and my last one didnt go well, he got stuck and they needed forceps- he came out blue with cuts all over him from forceps and a hip injury from all the pulling.....my scar reopened 3 days after and i didnt get home for 2 wks i had a bad infection and needed to go back and have dressings and stuff for 10 weeks. I really hope i don't have tons of scar tissue. I'vehad an mc the only timei was pg after that....am i gonna test?? Hee hee i think ive used about 15 tests since wed.had a 2pk blue dyes which gave me a little something slightly out of timeframe but that was wed and thurs and all my pinks and a frer on friday are bfn.


----------



## Lost7

JLM, with todays dip are you sure you haven't O today? If you think you O'd 24 hours ago then you'd have one hell of a fall back rise, I think it's more realistic that you O'd today, have you had any :bfp: OPK?


----------



## Lost7

sdc - It's easier to say don't give up than to keep at it, hard every month! Thankful for your friend hun. <3
With caesareans they SHOULD open the same scar (for repeats). I was first made aware of the upped risk of miscarriage after c-section was in 2005 when I miscarried for the first time ever. That was so unexpected. I was in shock, my doctor explained to me that a baby can't implant on a scar line (it's more slick so it just can't stick easy)

Sorry to hear of your last c-section ending badly. :hugs: I had one caesarean, then two beautiful home births, in the wake of c-sections increase MC risks. I was determined to never have another loss!

Good luck with testing, post pictures! FX for you hun!


----------



## hal423

JLM - you had a significant dip today. Maybe today is O day!

Mommy - sorry about your lighter OPKs. I've seen some ladies that actually do get a lighter test and then a blazing positive the next day. Didn't you say you had EWCM? That means you're getting close! EWCM usually happens for me a few days before O.


----------



## Ggbabylove

Lost7 said:


> *blablamana* - Good luck hun, were all here for you no matter how your cycle ends :)
> 
> *JLM* - thanks sweetie, We just cant go through much more of this xx
> 
> *ggbabylove* - I tweaked hals picture! I havent tested yet!
> 
> I should have said I tweaked hals' picture, I haven't tested yet! :lol:

 Lol well even so both of your charts look very good. Lol&#128518;


----------



## Lost7

Ha ha thanks hun! :flower:
Mine always looks good, until the end. Then well, it loses the plot! :shrug:


----------



## JLM73

Thx Lost and Hal - yea I'm just saying 24 hrs in general, but I think it was likley overnight to this morning.
I went to bed at 3am, and got up at 830. I did meet my donor a 2nd time ( last night) since I didn't want to chance 1 meet up again this month. I thought the first dip, was O since I have never had 2 dips, but I've also never had a .62 temp rise after O. My temp usually rises .2-.4
Here's my opks - they are lightening now.:shrug:


----------



## Flueky88

Sdc, no AF yet and she is way overdue if my digi opk was correct. No AF symptoms. I had BFN yesterday morning. My instinct is I O'd Sunday last week. So I'm 7dpo today. What about you? 

Lost, please don't give up sweetie. Talk with a fertility MD to find out what's going on. I have faith for you :)

Sorry, I've been hiding in shadows. I've been trying to de-stress some. Watching fullmeral alchemist with DH, coloring, playing with nephew. I feel more at ease. I'll probably be more in shadows until AF or BFP. On a fumny note. I dreamt about AF. DH dreamt about rushing me to hospital as I was going into labor. Which one, huh? Or maybe it's a sign I'll get AF but I will get pregnant :)...eventually lol


----------



## JLM73

Lol Flueky, that's tough to choose. But since dreams come from the subconscious mind...you know DH is def thinking good things for you all!
I dreamt a few cycles ago twice that I got BFPs. I still think it will happen, just wish dreams had a timestamp :rofl:


----------



## Lost7

*JLM* - Yeah, they are getting much lighter arent they? FX that youve Od overnight, FX for a temp rise tomorrow!

*Flueky88* - Thank you hun. Sorry to hear your cycle is a little messed up hun, if there is a next cycle, try to temp! Ill swap dreams? I had a weird dream (TMI WARNING GRAPHIC)

Spoiler
of people who went round ripping kidneys out of the dead! They called themselves The Kidney Rippers WTF!


----------



## Lost7

LOL @ Timestemp JLM! I had 3 BFP dreams 2 cycles ago I think it was!


----------



## JLM73

Lol Lost...sounds like a dream I would have after watching all the forensic shows I love so much hehe
Well here's hoping all of our dreams about BFPs come true!


----------



## sdc010905

Jlm: rofl at your timestamps and shady drug deals in carparks-wishing you the best!
Hal:im so excited to see your pics tomorrow
Lost: i would love a homebirth, the health system will not provide you with one (neither will private ob) in ireland after c section. Ttc is too hard and i feel like dh is way too laid back, doesnt understand how important that week is and if i explain it or mention smileys again he's prob gonna crack up. He's getting sick of the nob-spontaneous non-romantic aspect trying to make bd happen when he wrks nights and we have other kids in the house.
Flueky- due on tomorrow cd25, i dnt think ill be super late but probably thurs/fri. No af symptims yet anyway- my cycle ranges between 23 and 29 but im not sure of the length of my as its only my 2nd cycle with opks and 1st cycle i think i missed my surge and tgis cycle they seem to have been wrong. Can deal with no pg this month just want a cycle that makes sense. Noticed ewcm in day 16 so dtd that night and next. Did ic opk cd16 and a string libe but not quite + and everyone told me disregard it. If i did o around then id be 8dpo not 14dpo tomorrow. Hope when you retest its bfp


----------



## Flueky88

Lost, if I had regular cycles the digi would probably be fine. I think it detected an increase in LH but it wasn't a surge. Honestly, temping just stresses me out. I wont be able to follow it because I'm on call sometimes and have to go out early in a.m. and get back home at like 3-4 just to wake back up at 6:30. I'm actually feeling pretty confident about my IC opk last weekend with the ewcm. 

I'd love to have a baby now. However, I'm not feeling like it's a race. I'll just enjoy the journey and live in the moment. I'm getting some patience back. But thank you, I know temping is very accurate in pinpointing O. Just something else for me to fret over though, I would think. Also, good luck!! :):dust: Oh and one more thing I'm sure that dream was frightening. I usually have nightmares. Very disturbing ones. So AF was a better one. 

Sdc, it may have been wrong. I hope you find your answer soon :) good luck!

JLM, oh that would be so embarrassing to have a cop look into those McDonald's meet ups! Good luck!

I hope that all you ladies, especually the ones that have had so much trouble on their journey get their rainbow baby. :dust: Now, back to the shadows :)


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## JLM73

I hear ya on temping Flueky. I'm just too much of a nosey control freak to not keep what if-ing myself to death if I didn't monitor every thing possible LOL.
If I could put a viewing window on my uterus I would :haha:
I worked as a medic for many years and in L&D- so the whole process has always been interesting to me.

sdc I hope you are right on when you think you O'd. Every now and then we do need to just trust the signs our body gives us.:flower:
I have had 2 c- sects - 1 for surro twins because Baby A was in a breech, squatting position. Had she been head down my doc would have done a vag deliver.
The next yr I had DS, and was doing a Vbac, but at 9.5 cm, his heartrate dropped to the 40's and stayed there for about 5 mins - so I got the very delivery I did NOT want- general anesthesia emerg c-sect. This was not my reg doc, as she was on vacay, and the NEW doc didn't cut the same scar on the outside AND made the incision 2 inches wider. I was P!$$*d. I mean seriously?? My first scar was so tiny, and neat and obviously 2 5 lb twins came thru it, and my son was only 6 lb 10.
The reason was later found to be a double nuchal cord (wrapped twice around his neck)
I am aiming for a V2bac with a midwife if poss. I had my original doc check me out inside via laparoscopy, and she said tho the other doc did a diff external cut, she did go over the same scar. Also I had very few adhesions- she removed them, and she said I did have double suturing, and the scar had healed very well.
I am 5 mins from a high level NICU- brand new, and obviously would fly over should I detect any fetal distress (I have a doppler).
I have just always wanted a home birth without all those darn wires, IVs, ppl in and out every 5 mins etc.
But we shall see...gotta actually get preg first :rofl:


----------



## jGo_18

Tonight's opk looks pretty positive... I'd really like to get one more donation just to be safe as I'm now 3 full days out from the last batch... But wife says we can't ask for more this cycle since we already done 5 and she feels bad asking for more :'(


----------



## mommyxofxone

Lost7 said:


> mommyxofxone - All you can do is take plenty of OPK's, I had to buy more whilst I was away! That is so frustrating for you, have you any idea why it's late this month, have you done anything differently? FX you O soon hun, :dust:

Nope i haven't. i know that when i was ttc for dd it moved back naturally one day each month. so frustrating. if that's the case this time, i wouldn't get my positive til tomorrow at cd18. when i was going for dd it went to cd21 before i got o. So, i'm slowly working my way up ughhhhhhhhhhh i guess it's going to be the same.



JLM73 said:


> Sorry Mommy :sad:
> I'm kinda in that boat too until this darn BBT shows me different.
> I have a Digi opk here, but don't want to open it now, as I am 70% sure I O'd sometime in the last 24ish hrs...who knows.
> It's like the more we figure our cycles out, the more curveballs come at ya
> :nope:

i really have no idea whats going on. i never expected my test to be lighter. :shrug: but even if i did get a positive on cd 14 (which i can't imagine happened either) i dtd the day after and the day following, so really our timing is still good. i just don't know. and i completely agree. everything changes month to month, and sometimes i feel like a complete idiot- because i feel like i don't know anything! I got more ewcm tonight and this time it was slightly tinged with a drop of blood. got that yesterday too. cp seemed slightly lower but still open. usually right after i o it closes up and comes really low. ewcm dries up and no spotting but i have no idea! 

do you have any other signs or just the opks?



hal423 said:


> JLM - you had a significant dip today. Maybe today is O day!
> 
> Mommy - sorry about your lighter OPKs. I've seen some ladies that actually do get a lighter test and then a blazing positive the next day. Didn't you say you had EWCM? That means you're getting close! EWCM usually happens for me a few days before O.

It's ok thanks hun, so stressful. that's what it did with dd. it went snow white the day before i got my positive. I remember because i was freaking out and thought something was wrong with me. I still have ewcm (although i'm not having a ton) and the stuff tonight was tinged with a touch of blood so O should still be coming. My ferning seems to have stopped though- unless i'm screwing something up. i really have no idea. something is weird. wondering if its still coming or i missed it. :shrug: i usually get the ewcm for a few days too before o. i feel stupid.


----------



## mommyxofxone

went back and looked at my old chart with dd too, and seems like i had Ewcm for an awful long time. like a week. and my ferning was going in and out too, and so was my opks. ugh! why can't things just be straight forward!


----------



## JLM73

Can you ask ...discreetly Jgo? :-$
I think it's worth it...I mean whats one more this month, vs poss needing to ask again next month? You are really close it seems


----------



## mommyxofxone

i totally agree with JLM btw (sorry jgo i missed your post at first) i think you should ask again. hopefully you can catch that egg and not have to ask next month at all!


----------



## FertileFlower

Hello ladies!!

Congratulations to those who have gotten their BFP's this month! SO excited for you!!

JLM73, I hope you are doing good! Had to take a little time away from the online world. 

I lost this thread and just found it again. Will check up on how everyone is doing.

As for me, I am cautiously quite optimistic!! Have had new and really strong symptoms like increased CM, intense bitter taste in my mouth and my boobs are huge! 

Also, this:
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-images219163
Could be evap, but it's the second one and it is definitely pink!! It is not even a squinter to the eye, but a clear line! (although thin and faint)


----------



## JLM73

Oh and Mommy I wish our bodies were straight forward as well
I jhave had 26 day cycles since I was 13, and O dead center (proven by my kids concept dates) and wth I O 4 days early possibly, and have huge double dips and very short surges now?>?? Where did my old body go?
You are def not stupid - very hard to "make the right moves" when our bodies keep changing the tune in the middle of every dance!:huh:


----------



## JLM73

Flower!!
Welcome back
Sounds very very good for you - I can't see the pic- says unauthorized access even tho I'm logged in there??
I trust your word tho- very exciting!


----------



## Dolphinleigh

Ok, I usually get up to pee at 12 and between 3-4 and usually up at 6, which pee would you consider FMU to test, i think I am cd 37 and o'ed Kate around cd20, I geared up but no positive opks when ff predicted o at first, so looking at chart I think cd20 is more likely, 

So test with which pee, and any insight looking at chart?


Thanks


----------



## JLM73

Dolphin I would just make a point not to drink right before bed, that way those hours tack on to your first sleeping hours, and that should be plenty concentrated if it like 5 hours.
GL!


----------



## FertileFlower

JLM73 Thank you my friend!! No idea why the link doesn't allow you access.
But it's a pic of the New Choice dollar test that has a faint, thin, but definitely pink and not a squinter line.
67% said it was positive and someone also said that evaps doesn't have color and mine definitely does!! So maybe this IS it!


----------



## jGo_18

JLM73 said:


> Can you ask ...discreetly Jgo? :-$
> I think it's worth it...I mean whats one more this month, vs poss needing to ask again next month? You are really close it seems




mommyxofxone said:


> i totally agree with JLM btw (sorry jgo i missed your post at first) i think you should ask again. hopefully you can catch that egg and not have to ask next month at all!

The wife would have to go and get it... So if she says no, I'm outta luck. I agree... Like I just wanna get as much going this month as possible and give us a much better chance of not having to need it next month :/ I think she's tired of the drive to get it and the *cough* process we do to do the insem *cough* and just wants to call it a month. She'd be pissed if I tried to just go get it and do it myself :/


----------



## Sweetmama26

Well I had a new symptom come up tonight, super awful heartburn. Like what is up? Ugh I wish a test would work this early.


----------



## Kuji

My mother's first symptoms when she was pregnant with me was constant and awful heartburn. So it could be! Just a few more days before you can test! :)


----------



## ONEID

I think it's coming! Maybe I will have another shot in Aug!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## JLM73

Jgo - I understand. And totally get the *cough* process...it's why it's oh so awkward lol, and idle chi chat does not help :haha: I def understand the wanting to give up when doing mult long drives for a donor, but I'd rather ask more in this month, than a few months in a row. This is my fourth month, and I already cleared it with him to meet up mult times if need in hopes of not having a 5th and/or 6th month of this.

On a diff note, I'm actually crampy right, now...I don't usually have cramps, so hope it's a sign I def O'd today. If I see another low temp I will chuck this thermom into the lake out back!

Kuji - Congrats on the digi hun!

FFlower- if the super line tweakers see it and confirm I'd say you are lookin pretty dog gone good lady! Pre congrats!

ONEID- Yay! Looks like you are back on the playing field very soon!


----------



## ONEID

Maybe I have a shot in Aug still. :) baby dust to all!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Jgo understand love. I so hope you had enough to get the egg!!!

Jom I hear you. Let's toss the therms lol! I'd love to. Since this months seems to be worthless


----------



## jlynnx33

I'm just about a week late and no BFP still! I'm testing in the morning but I don't understand. Anybody else get a super late BFP?!


----------



## FertileFlower

JLM73 

I think this link might work!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test446399

:dooh:


----------



## Lost7

Temp rise again. Charts looking triphasic!


----------



## Lost7

Jlynxx do you temp to confirm O? It's possible you didn't actually O.


----------



## Lost7

Just a reminder to people really. 
If you're tracking your cycle by using a BBT thermometer you must be consistent. 
You must have at least 4 hours SOLID sleep and you must take your temperature on the same time every day. 

For more information on temping: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/courses/lesson.php?p=1;8;0;0


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## Lost7

Thank you blabla! Glad your temp is picking up!


----------



## littlemiss84

Im out :witch:

Lost - Your chart looks great, fx'd this is your month!


----------



## Lost7

littlemiss84 said:


> Im out :witch:
> 
> Lost - Your chart looks great, fx'd this is your month!

Really sorry hun. :hugs:
Thank you, It always looks good at this point, watch out for the temp dips and it all going to pot... It will. :cry:


----------



## Lost7

Waiting for someone to start a Sept thread as I am ready for another cycle! Lost all hope with this one for some reason.


----------



## sdc010905

Lost7 said:


> Waiting for someone to start a Sept thread as I am ready for another cycle! Lost all hope with this one for some reason.

Me too, these bfns are killin me (5 days straight-why did i start so early? Why do i continue to waste tests?!)


----------



## Lost7

It's an addiction, you just feed the addiction in the hopes of seeing something, I tested 3DPO, and last night for that reason! Fx they go positive Hun x


----------



## squirrel.

I have that testing addiction too! I couldn't help myself and wasted an FRER this morning on 9dpo (or 7 or 8dpo, I didn't chart this cycle, so I was going by OPK, cm and feeling ovulation). It was a BFN. Not surprised, but I am annoyed at myself for wasting it!

I find having a huge stash of cheapies keeps my POAS addiction satisfied without wasting too many good tests. I have two FRER that I am not using till Wednesday night and Thursday morning. AF due Thursday or Friday. Wish I'd charted now!

Lost7 I'm not feeling this cycle either. In true Sod's law fashion, my husband was away just as I got my +OPK so we probably missed O. We did three days before and the three days after he got back, but missing those three crucial days he was away means I have little hope for this cycle! 

Symptoms wise I'm not getting any really. I have occasionally sore side boobs and a couple of uterine and ovarian twinges here and there, but nothing else! Tmi, I've also been getting weird cm the last few days - cream coloured almost solid and slightly stretchy like ewcm. Quite a lot too. No scent so not an infection and it doesn't feel irritated down there. This is new for me, so the silly part of me is clinging to that! I also just gave up breastfeeding the last couple of days, so I've been peeing loads since due to that.

Ugh. Looking ahead to the next cycle though, I've just ordered some new soy isoflavones now I've stopped breastfeeding to try and bring my ovulation forward from CD25. I took it once before and that was the cycle I conceived my daughter, so I'm hopeful for next cycle.


----------



## Lost7

That's a shame he went away and you missed :sex: around O time. :spermy: can live for up to 5/6 days in the right conditions so you still have a shot.

I want to feel hopeful but don't want to get my hopes up to then have another :bfn: or even another :angel: 

Even if I end up with a more clearer :bfp: this cycle, I won't ever rest until baby is here, safe and sound. I've lost too many babies now. My username should be Lost9.

This is my first ever cycle on Soya, so FX.


----------



## ksierra44

I feel the same Lost. Ive gotten pregnant easily thetwo times we two previous times we tried but I still ddon't have a baby. This bfp is great but im freaked. I can't say oh once I get to this many weeks illbe fine. My two losses were so completely different and thr last my babies didnt die until my body kicked them out at 20 weeks


----------



## Lost7

Looking at your signature, they were twin girls. :cry: :hugs: 

It's going to be a long 40 odd weeks but worth it in the end, you just have to remain strong and positive. Hug your stomach as much as you can. Hold them close. 

When ever I am pregnant my DF sings to my belly each and every single night. We talk to them as if they can hear (they can't in the beginning). We always talk, sing, and tell them we love them. Stay sticky peanut. It just makes it all the more heartbreaking when a loss happens, we usually 'forget' for a moment and one of us usually gets into bed to sleep, then initiate the routine. Sometimes it's me, I say 'Aren't you going to' then I remember, theres no bean to sing to anymore. Or he just holds the belly and takes a breath and then he remembers too. 

Heartbreaking.


----------



## Dolphinleigh

Ok here is this stick time was 1:30 pee could hold any longer then about two hours, anyone see anything, I don't, and if you look at my chart did I ovulate at a different time then cd20?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Lost7

Really difficult to say because of the open dots. Have you tried it on the 'advanced' detection? Does it come up with any O for you? 
Why has it given you cross hairs there, there is no OPK entered?

I can't see anything on the FRER unfortunately, it may be my eyes but it looks like the test strip isn't properly lined up, factory at fault. The control line looks too centralised for my liking.

Good luck hun :flower:


----------



## Dolphinleigh

Lost7 said:


> Really difficult to say because of the open dots. Have you tried it on the 'advanced' detection? Does it come up with any O for you?
> Why has it given you cross hairs there, there is no OPK entered?
> 
> I can't see anything on the FRER unfortunately, it may be my eyes but it looks like the test strip isn't properly lined up, factory at fault. The control line looks too centralised for my liking.
> 
> Good luck hun :flower:

I'll start by saying ff had crosshairs at cd13 by my opks were all negative, cd 34 ff removed crosshairs and said can not detect, I manually inputted my crosshairs, at cd20 basing it on guessing my body geared up but never oed in the cd13 mark, 

I gave been examining the hpt test and took it apart that U.S. Why not lined up properly, and I will go into ff and change to advanced and see what it says today thanks, did that and ff doesn't add any crosshairs :(


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## Lost7

*Dolphinleigh* - How confusing. I really hope you have O&#8217;d.

*Blablamana* - I&#8217;ve had a few tests like that! So disappointing! FX for you!


----------



## Lost7

I'm feeling a bit weird in myself, dry mouth, feeling, I dunno, this weird pain by my chest, it's not indigestion or heartburn. Just feeling a little sicky... Really want a nap but I can't.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Lost7 said:


> Just a reminder to people really.
> If you're tracking your cycle by using a BBT thermometer you must be consistent.
> You must have at least 4 hours SOLID sleep and you must take your temperature on the same time every day.
> 
> For more information on temping: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/courses/lesson.php?p=1;8;0;0

but f you don't get the solid sleep you still have to take it daily. i always wake up in the middle of the night now. don't know why. but i do. and i did the same when temping for dd. and it never really screwed me up as long as i take it at the same time- shows a clear temp shift for the O and that's all i really want. too many times i've had triphasic charts and had nothing for it!



FertileFlower said:


> JLM73
> 
> I think this link might work!
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test446399
> 
> :dooh:

i see it hun i see it! :happydance:



Dolphinleigh said:


> Ok here is this stick time was 1:30 pee could hold any longer then about two hours, anyone see anything, I don't, and if you look at my chart did I ovulate at a different time then cd20?

i don't see anything hun. and by temps, i'd have said you o'd around cd 15 i think it is? do you do opks?





afm cd 18 today! holy cow! i got full ferning this am out of no where! it was super tiny, but super tight. hard to tell, and i almost missed it. just looked like junk but there it was! pretty amazing. my temp also dipped to 96.9 so hoping i get that positive today or tomorrow!!!! fx'd it's today. will update when i take it.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Oh yeah and there is a sept thread already:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2330163-early-september-testers-16.html#post36006833


----------



## jGo_18

Very slight temp rise... I'm generally a slow riser so this could be a good sign. Although, it's safe to say I won't get cross hairs seeing as my previous temps are still
Significantly higher. Ugh.


----------



## Lost7

I'll be a late September tester lol


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Lost7 said:


> Just a reminder to people really.
> If you're tracking your cycle by using a BBT thermometer you must be consistent.
> You must have at least 4 hours SOLID sleep and you must take your temperature on the same time every day.
> 
> For more information on temping: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/courses/lesson.php?p=1;8;0;0

Some of us arent lucky enough to have a solid 4 hours, therefore we have to work with what we have. I NEVER sleep a solid 4 hours, Im sometimes lucky to get between 3-4 but I wake at least 2 times a night. I have ever since I was pregnant with DD. I am a very light sleeper, and I just always wake. For example, last night I went to bed about 1030, woke up at 1 am, took temp just in case, it was 97.77. Went back to sleep, woke up at 245, temped again, 97.78. Most of my temps on my chart are between 3-4, so I try to stay around 3 am-4am if I can, but its impossible for me to temp at the same time, and get at least 4 hours. I ended up using the 245 temp for today since it was closest to my "normal" temping time. It gives me anxiety knowing I didnt get 4 hrs solid sleep, but thats all i have to work with. I still see a shift, so it should be ok, same with last cycle. My chart looked pretty good, obviously wasnt a bfp chart but you could clearly see where I O'd and see when af was coming. Also, I made a post yesterday about my temp still being low after I was sure I O'd saturday...well I realized OH turned the air down to 75 degrees! My normal in my house is 77 degrees and my covers had been kicked off so I have no idea what my "real" temp would have been, it might have been a bit higher if the AC wasnt turned down and my blanket was on...so I am either 1 DPO or 2DPO....we will see in a few days when I get my crosshairs! Have any of you ever noticed a lower temp when you AC was turned down or blakets werent on?


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

1 dpo :happydance: although I might be 2 DPO......not totally sure yet, just happy I O'd and hope I BD'd enough, I :sex: every other day my fertile week. Lost, I think I want to hold off testing until after af is due, so make my test date 8/31 :thumbup: (IF I can hold off!) Lost, your chart also is looking so good, I have my fx especially for you :hugs:


----------



## Lost7

My earlier post regarding BBT taking was implied for irregular timing of the taking. Some women don't get solid sleep, goodness me I was up multiple times a night a few months ago with the baby. However, if you usually take your temp at, for example 8am, and you wake up one morning earlier by a few hours - that temp is not going to be accurate. Some women (myself included) use temp adjusters. Some women just discard the temperature altogether!

Woo hoo for being 1/2 DPO! :happydance:
Thank you, my chart always looks good, next few days it'll do weird things and dip.. Used to it now.. :cry:

Will change your date for 31st :) Good luck!


----------



## Lost7

*Thread updated *


----------



## TryTryAgainn

Well ladies, I took a FRER this morning and I think I see a glimmer of what could become a line, but I'm not sure. It might just be my mind playing tricks on me.. I'm hopeful though! Let me know what y'all think! 

(Picture is tweaked)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 38


----------



## gina236

I see a line there. No squinting even needed


----------



## Lost7

I see it too. FX it gets darker for you!


----------



## TryTryAgainn

gina236 said:


> I see a line there. No squinting even needed

That makes me feel so much better! I can see the line much clearer but the picture doesn't do it much justice. It even has a pink tint to it. :happydance: Think I will test again in a few days with a digital!


----------



## TryTryAgainn

Lost7 said:


> I see it too. FX it gets darker for you!

Thank you Lost. FX for you that you get your BFP this cycle. You deserve it so much. :hugs:


----------



## Lost7

FX - keep us posted!


----------



## hal423

Morning ladies! Haven't had a chance to catch up yet because DH is away for work and I have to get DD ready/take her to preschool and then get to work. BUT - I tested again today and even broke out the big guns:haha:

What do y'all think? Def a little darker right?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 27


----------



## patience090

hal423 said:


> Morning ladies! Haven't had a chance to catch up yet because DH is away for work and I have to get DD ready/take her to preschool and then get to work. BUT - I tested again today and even broke out the big guns:haha:
> 
> What do y'all think? Def a little darker right?

I think its getting darker hope it continues to get more darker love


----------



## patience090

So I took a test at 12 this morning waited and I thought I may seen a faint line or something so I basically went in put water in to make sure it wasn't and evap line still was kind of having trouble seeing it so I was like I going to put it away so it could dry end up falling asleep in and I seen this I don't know how to feel but I see it good in person. What do you guys think?
 



Attached Files:







20150817_090046-min.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Lost7

Much darker hal, I say that's a :bfp: myself! Congrats hun! Would you like me to update the thread now, or wait a little while longer until it's much clearer?

Patience, I'm unsure. It's a little far away from the camera and the lighting is all wrong, I *think* I see something, I do have line eye anyway though! :rofl:


----------



## Lost7

I've tested. :bfn: :haha: 

https://i.imgur.com/960wSUU.jpg


----------



## Ganton

Congrats to the more recent BFPs and sorry to those that AF had caught up with. I'm afraid I can't comment on the latest HPT pictures that have been posted as my phone isn't loading the images properly, but I hope they show BFPs.

Afm, I'm 8dpo and have had no symptoms and therefore no urge to test...yet. The first thoughts started to creep in last night when I was getting a tight pulling feeling across my pelvic region when I twisted or stretched at all, and I had a heavy feeling at the top of my stomach. Not really like heartburn or gas, just a bit odd. This morning I felt a bit nauseous and now I have a really dry mouth. Also still getting the off twinge and pinching feeling down low. Now that I'm allowing myself to start "symptom spotting" I'm not sure hoe much longer I can hold off testing for.


----------



## Lost7

Ganton, Many of your symptoms are my symptoms. Your chart looks good. Really hope you test soon and it's a :bfp:


----------



## sdc010905

Trytryagain i see something! Hal yours looks great now! No sign of af so far today for me but totally bfn
 



Attached Files:







2015-08-17-15-00-38-169.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Ganton

I hope it's means BFP fir both of us, Lost. My temp has levelled out a bit but yours is continuing to rise nicely. 

Did you take those test pictures pretty soon after taking them? The whole strip still looks pretty pink so I'm not sure it'd be that easy to see a faint line if one was there. 7dpo is still so so early though. Don't give up hope on this cycle yet, there's plenty of time for that BFP to show.


----------



## patience090

Lost7 said:


> Much darker hal, I say that's a :bfp: myself! Congrats hun! Would you like me to update the thread now, or wait a little while longer until it's much clearer?
> 
> Patience, I'm unsure. It's a little far away from the camera and the lighting is all wrong, I *think* I see something, I do have line eye anyway though! :rofl:


Lol I tried to take it where you could see it only real way to see it if you zoom up and you can see it in person. I too think I suffer from line eyes but it can be seen good. I am 3 days late today.


----------



## Lost7

Fingers crossed for us all girlies!


----------



## Lost7

OMG


----------



## Lost7

Got my very first evap / indent this cycle :haha:

https://i.imgur.com/BksLEZg.jpg?1


----------



## Lost7

:hugs: sdc :flower:


----------



## Ganton

I don't really know what an evap or indent looks like compared to a faint BFP, but there's definitely something on that test, Lost. Fingers crossed it turns in to a clear sticky BFP. When will you test again?

My boys are napping at the moment and I've been lying here for about an hour thinking that I really need a wee, but I can't decide whether to just go or whether to test! I really find want to test this early but I'm so tempted.


----------



## patience090

Yaaay Lost :happydance: lol


----------



## gina236

I swear I have pregnancy brain already!! It's all I can think about. Reading books and checking this website all day at work. I just want to tell someone other than my husband! Gonna be a long 8-12 weeks when I get my bfp! I feel like this tww has been going on for a month.


----------



## Lost7

Definitely test already Ganton!

Woo hoo for evaps and indents!

https://i.imgur.com/I4BSTq5.jpg?2


----------



## Lost7

Okay - which funny people on CTP are voting it's positive :shock:


----------



## Lost7

5 votes so far, all say it's positive! :shock: It's an indent - surely??


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## jGo_18

blablamana said:


> My cervix is now hard as unripe fruit do I'm asolutely not pregnant en most definitely out.
> Still a couple of days till AF is due but yeah, this is a really bad sign right? Everywhere it says your cervix needs to be supersoft to be pregnant??

the cervix does typically soften when pregnant, but for some women that doesn't happen until several weeks in. it does not mean you are out at this point.


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## Lost7

Agree with jGo, some times that doesn't happen until up to 8 weeks pregnant. Far from out, think positive! :flower:


----------



## Lost7

It has to be an indent / evap. It wasn't up straight away and I'd left it for 10-15 minutes until that appeared. I didn't check on it during that time.

Surprised people are voting it's positive on CTP though, lol. :haha:


----------



## Lost7

That site is definitely, a bit, weird lol.

6 votes now!

EDIT - 8 votes now. Who the hell is voting positive? Is it just wishful thinking or are they blind? :shrug:


----------



## AngelOb

Think I'm out for sure this month. 12dpo and stark white bfn this morning. No real symptoms either. Just waiting for AF at this point :(


----------



## Sweetmama26

Ugh woke up with Nausea and constipation and more heartburn on top of being woke up rudely by my neighbors one of which got stabbed :/


----------



## Lost7

AngelOb, FX it's just a late implanter hun! :flower:

Sweetmama, That is horrific. What a bad area to live in. I really hope your neighbour is okay.


----------



## Ganton

Oops, too late Lost, sorry. Much as I wanted to test, I decided to waste this opportunity and try to wait at least another day or so. I'll keep myself occupied with following your tests for now


----------



## blablamana

0


----------



## Lost7

Goodness me - Don't encourage me! :oops:

FX for you when you do test hun! :flower:


----------



## Lost7

Is they're all psychic that'd be great blablamana! :lol:


----------



## hal423

Lost - someone said to use the flashlight on your phone to shine a light onto the test. If it's an evap it won't show in the light because they don't have color to them. Not sure if that'll work but you should give it a try!


----------



## Lost7

I might have to! Editing the picture and I lost the colour but the line doesn't appear much like an evap or indent :oops: Not sure what to think, I'd be surprised if it's not an indent or evap..

https://i.imgur.com/BksLEZg.jpg?2


----------



## JLM73

Hello everyone
Well I am no less clear on my O now as 
1- I woke up 2 hrs early, and decided to go back to sleep so I wouldn't have to adjust the temp.
2- woke up again at 9...with my mouth WIDE open...
Needless to say there is no way for me to adjust this temp, and I really don't think it's correct. I'm so aggravated, as I was hoping to have a rise this a.m. and instead am pretty much at the same level.
This is a bigger prob because I really don't want to drive a zillion miles again to meet my donor again today, but I have no confirmation of O now. I'm afraid not to meet him today, as I was really aiming to have no more than 48 hrs between :spermy: and O. I know they CAN live up to 5 says, but that is with fertile mucus, and let's be honest...even if we think we know that little tidbit of info, we don't know how much a guy has...ahem..."handled himself" between donating- if you know what I mean :winkwink:I am holding now for an opk...but I know I am not gonna feel better, unless we can meet. My O day was cd13 forever, cd12 last cycle, and today is cd 12...So torn


----------



## Lost7

JLM, why not try vaginal temping? :flower:


----------



## jGo_18

JLM73 said:


> Hello everyone
> Well I am no less clear on my O now as
> 1- I woke up 2 hrs early, and decided to go back to sleep so I wouldn't have to adjust the temp.
> 2- woke up again at 9...with my mouth WIDE open...
> Needless to say there is no way for me to adjust this temp, and I really don't think it's correct. I'm so aggravated, as I was hoping to have a rise this a.m. and instead am pretty much at the same level.
> This is a bigger prob because I really don't want to drive a zillion miles again to meet my donor again today, but I have no confirmation of O now. I'm afraid not to meet him today, as I was really aiming to have no more than 48 hrs between :spermy: and O. I know they CAN live up to 5 says, but that is with fertile mucus, and let's be honest...even if we think we know that little tidbit of info, we don't know how much a guy has...ahem..."handled himself" between donating- if you know what I mean :winkwink:I am holding now for an opk...but I know I am not gonna feel better, unless we can meet. My O day was cd13 forever, cd12 last cycle, and today is cd 12...So torn

sounds like we are fighting similar battles. my temp still hasn't managed to go up... and no more donations for the month. I hope you can get another one in and this is it!!


----------



## patience090

hal423 said:


> Lost - someone said to use the flashlight on your phone to shine a light onto the test. If it's an evap it won't show in the light because they don't have color to them. Not sure if that'll work but you should give it a try!

 I heard that too hal423 I'm going to do that with my test I took it was faint and barely noticeable on the picture but I could see it. I'm about to try to upload it with the light flashing on it .


----------



## Bunnylicious

Lost7 said:


> As previously mentioned, brown blood is OLD blood. If you're concerned you should schedule a visit to your doctor as a matter of urgency.

Yeah i think it's just old blood, only left faded skidmark stain on pantyliner.

It's almost gone now.


----------



## hal423

Oh JLM and J-go - I hate that you're both having trouble with the O timing and your donors. That sounds super stressful. I hope you can both get at least one last donation!

Good luck testing patience! Can't wait to see!

Lost - just wait to put my BFP up until later this week. I'm going to hold my breath until after Wednesday when AF is due (and keep peeing on sticks of course) :haha:


----------



## Lost7

Yeah I must admit my sympathy goes to the ladies still waiting to O. You have so much patience it's unreal! 

I guess I'll just have to wait for your pee sticks Hal! You meany! :evil:


----------



## hal423

Haha! I will keep posting my cheapies for line porn purposes!

I just don't wanna get my hopes up again. I'm 35 now and I'm prob going to remain very skeptical until I see a heartbeat. Back in June I got so excited to see lines that I put DD in a "this is what an awesome sister looks like" shirt and have her run in the room with DH. He almost cried he was so excited and then three days later AF came. 

I do have to admit that my FRER line is darker than last time so I'm cautiously hopeful but we shall see!


----------



## JLM73

blablamana said:


> My cervix is now hard as unripe fruit do I'm asolutely not pregnant en most definitely out.
> Still a couple of days till AF is due but yeah, this is a really bad sign right? Everywhere it says your cervix needs to be supersoft to be pregnant??

Not true Blabla look at my BFP chart with DS, cervix firm, then med, and I charted to 8wks!


----------



## JLM73

Thx All
I know Jgo - donor's are great when you don't have another option, but timing is a real B if you aren't spot on every cycle.

Lost - I never sleep with my mouth open lol That's why I was so ticked off this morning when I woke up like that
I sleep with 4y/o son in my king size bed usually when he stays over, as I am repainting and decorating his bedroom...all I need is for him to wake up and tell my nasty ex "mommy put a thermometer in her girl parts!" lol
My ex is an idiot and has no clue about the ttc side, since he thought it was "weird and gross" to check and chart your cm, cp, temp etc, so I pretty much did all that out of his view.
I'll be taking my opk in about an hour, but unless it goes back toward positive, having another neg opk, isn't going to help me decide ...ahh man I am hating that drive already


----------



## JLM73

Umm... so yea...I can't even use Prego brain as my excuse...just noticed I dated ALL my opks as 7-:blush:....as in July...wth...:rofl:


----------



## Lost7

Hal, reading that broke my heart for you. <3 

JLM, Ha ha, are you blonde? Can we blame it on the blonde-ness? :haha:


----------



## Lost7

16 people now think my test is positive, I call them weirdos. That is so clearly an indent! :shock: Honestly, what have the girls on CTP been on? Coke? Even after I 'updated it' with a 'Is this actually pink' they continue to vote positive. No one says negative, no one says not sure and no one thinks it's an evap. 

I am baffled at just how many people think that's positive! :haha:


----------



## Lost7

Feeling emotional, In tears thinking October is fast approaching. 

15th October is the 'wave of light' where you light candles for your angels. Last year I lit 6, this year I am lighting at least 9 candles. :cry:

With my nearly-rainbow in February, I'd have been due 13th October too. :cry:


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## Lost7

blablamana said:


> JLM73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blablamana said:
> 
> 
> My cervix is now hard as unripe fruit do I'm asolutely not pregnant en most definitely out.
> Still a couple of days till AF is due but yeah, this is a really bad sign right? Everywhere it says your cervix needs to be supersoft to be pregnant??
> 
> Not true Blabla look at my BFP chart with DS, cervix firm, then med, and I charted to 8wks!
> View attachment 889921
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you so much JLM! I'll just keep hoping then :shrug:
> Just did another test (8 hours later) and now there is a little something that didn't go away as the test dried. Let's hope it isn't an indent or an evap and it'll get darker. :dance:Click to expand...


Let's see? Share share share! Pee sticks woo hoo!


----------



## sdc010905

Lost that line is crazy-i would have said positive, looks like bfp to me but its too early, try and b glad u did that test today rather than on 9dpo or something-thats what it looks like! I had one (i posted a pic last wk on this thread) on 6/7dpo and it played on my mind for days.
Hal: i really hope you have better luck this time, your tests look good. Ive heard once your hcg is over 200 itll come up as 2-3 wks on a cb digi-maybe it would put your mind at ease next wk?


----------



## Lost7

Thanks sdc! My FRER won't be here until Wednesday I believe, so I have to try and hold out until then :lol:


----------



## TigerFeet

Lost7 said:


> 16 people now think my test is positive, I call them weirdos. That is so clearly an indent! :shock: Honestly, what have the girls on CTP been on? Coke? Even after I 'updated it' with a 'Is this actually pink' they continue to vote positive. No one says negative, no one says not sure and no one thinks it's an evap.
> 
> I am baffled at just how many people think that's positive! :haha:

Hi Lost,

I am new to the thread. But I wanted to tell you that I had the exact same weird line come up when I tested at 7dpo too!! I tested every day like crazy wondering what was going on - long story short - I finally got a crystal clear line yesterday (at 10dpo). So I would say - it's the beginning of a bfp for you - woo hoo!!


----------



## Lost7

TigerFeet said:


> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> 16 people now think my test is positive, I call them weirdos. That is so clearly an indent! :shock: Honestly, what have the girls on CTP been on? Coke? Even after I 'updated it' with a 'Is this actually pink' they continue to vote positive. No one says negative, no one says not sure and no one thinks it's an evap.
> 
> I am baffled at just how many people think that's positive! :haha:
> 
> Hi Lost,
> 
> I am new to the thread. But I wanted to tell you that I had the exact same weird line come up when I tested at 7dpo too!! I tested every day like crazy wondering what was going on - long story short - I finally got a crystal clear line yesterday (at 10dpo). So I would say - it's the beginning of a bfp for you - woo hoo!!Click to expand...

Thanks hun, I don't suppose you have any progression pics do you sweetie?

I've just found a brilliant program I want to download on my Mac, problem is I am skint until tomorrow when money clears and it's £30! :shock: It looks so good though, I so badly want it. :cry:


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## Lost7

Ha ha - thank you, I really hope so too hun. FX for your picture taking skills! :flower:


----------



## TigerFeet

Lost7 said:


> TigerFeet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> 16 people now think my test is positive, I call them weirdos. That is so clearly an indent! :shock: Honestly, what have the girls on CTP been on? Coke? Even after I 'updated it' with a 'Is this actually pink' they continue to vote positive. No one says negative, no one says not sure and no one thinks it's an evap.
> 
> I am baffled at just how many people think that's positive! :haha:
> 
> Hi Lost,
> 
> I am new to the thread. But I wanted to tell you that I had the exact same weird line come up when I tested at 7dpo too!! I tested every day like crazy wondering what was going on - long story short - I finally got a crystal clear line yesterday (at 10dpo). So I would say - it's the beginning of a bfp for you - woo hoo!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun, I don't suppose you have any progression pics do you sweetie?
> 
> I've just found a brilliant program I want to download on my Mac, problem is I am skint until tomorrow when money clears and it's £30! :shock: It looks so good though, I so badly want it. :cry:Click to expand...

I do! I'll try and take a pic for you. My tests stayed like that for three or four days. I was convinced it was evap lines too. It was only when I took another test in the afternoon of 10dpo did I get a darker line. Give me a bit of time to get the pic - I'm new to this!


----------



## Lost7

Okay so I transferred some money... Just had a little play. 

What do you think? :lol:


----------



## Lost7

TigerFeet said:


> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TigerFeet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> 16 people now think my test is positive, I call them weirdos. That is so clearly an indent! :shock: Honestly, what have the girls on CTP been on? Coke? Even after I 'updated it' with a 'Is this actually pink' they continue to vote positive. No one says negative, no one says not sure and no one thinks it's an evap.
> 
> I am baffled at just how many people think that's positive! :haha:
> 
> Hi Lost,
> 
> I am new to the thread. But I wanted to tell you that I had the exact same weird line come up when I tested at 7dpo too!! I tested every day like crazy wondering what was going on - long story short - I finally got a crystal clear line yesterday (at 10dpo). So I would say - it's the beginning of a bfp for you - woo hoo!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun, I don't suppose you have any progression pics do you sweetie?
> 
> I've just found a brilliant program I want to download on my Mac, problem is I am skint until tomorrow when money clears and it's £30! :shock: It looks so good though, I so badly want it. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I do! I'll try and take a pic for you. My tests stayed like that for three or four days. I was convinced it was evap lines too. It was only when I took another test in the afternoon of 10dpo did I get a darker line. Give me a bit of time to get the pic - I'm new to this!Click to expand...

Thanks sweetie! :flower: 

I'm on all evening! :) Thank you!


----------



## sdc010905

What dpo are u now lost? Do you think theres any chance it could mean something?


----------



## Lost7

I'm really not sure, I've had AF pains now for 2-3 days. :shrug: I'm 7DPO hun. :flower:


----------



## Lost7

Great investment I reckon! :haha:


----------



## TigerFeet

Lost7 said:


> TigerFeet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TigerFeet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> 16 people now think my test is positive, I call them weirdos. That is so clearly an indent! :shock: Honestly, what have the girls on CTP been on? Coke? Even after I 'updated it' with a 'Is this actually pink' they continue to vote positive. No one says negative, no one says not sure and no one thinks it's an evap.
> 
> I am baffled at just how many people think that's positive! :haha:
> 
> Hi Lost,
> 
> I am new to the thread. But I wanted to tell you that I had the exact same weird line co when I tested at 7dpo too!! I tested every day like crazy wondering what was going on - long story short - I finally got a crystal clear line yesterday (at 10dpo). So I would say - it's the beginning of a bfp for you - woo hoo!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun, I don't suppose you have any progression pics do you sweetie?
> 
> I've just found a brilliant program I want to download on my Mac, problem is I am skint until tomorrow when money clears and it's £30! :shock: It looks so good though, I so badly want it. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I do! I'll try and take a pic for you. My tests stayed like that for three or four days. I was convinced it was evap lines too. It was only when I took another test in the afternoon of 10dpo did I get a darker line. Give me a bit of time to get the pic - I'm new to this!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks sweetie! :flower:
> 
> I'm on all evening! :) Thank you!Click to expand...

Ok - did that work?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 25


----------



## TigerFeet

Lost - sorry pic is a bit rubbish. Read from right to left. Right 7dpo through to 11 dpo.


----------



## sdc010905

Ooh i thought you were like 5dpo lost...Maybe it is something since ur 7!!! Very similar to tigerfeet's test.
Since my af hasnt shown after smiley 15 days ago i can only assume i O-d later. Seriously cd25 and no clue now about dpo or af or anything.


----------



## Lost7

Thanks hun! I see them! Woo hoo, FX this is my month! <3


----------



## TigerFeet

I think it might be - 7dpo is really early. It's pretty impressive to even get half a not quite line! :) just keep taking those tests. Even if you keep getting wonky lines - it means it picking something up. My tests were wondfo - I don't know how sensitive they are... But the frer was much clearer. Although I took that 3 days later. Anyhoo - hope that helps :)


----------



## Lost7

Thank you! 

Will be doing a FRER on Thu!

Really loving my new program... :D


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## Lost7

Fingers crossed!
I won't get too excited though to be fair.. Any updates with you, any symptoms? I'm still gassy! Mega mega gassy lol. :oops:


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## patience090

Tried to take the pic in different angles ladies.
 



Attached Files:







20150817_114433-min.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 23









20150817_114339-1-min.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 25









20150817_114132-min.jpg
File size: 8.2 KB
Views: 19









20150817_114132-1-min.jpg
File size: 6.6 KB
Views: 24


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## patience090

blablamana said:


> patience090 said:
> 
> 
> Tried to take the pic in different angles ladies.
> 
> I see something, but I don't see any colour on it, which of course could just be the photo!Click to expand...

I'm just going to test Friday AF is 3 days late now and I'll drive myself bananas until I see a darker line lol. So I'm just going to chill out and pray for better results Friday. Tww will have people think your crazy my eyes are bad for making up lines. Lol


----------



## Lost7

I do see something too hun! Really hope this is it! :hugs:


----------



## Lost7

Ball in motion, searching for a surrogate in our area. Talking to a lovely surrogate at the moment, I didn't realise one of my friends on FB was a surro Momma. :flower:

Feeling really emotional, in tears actually. :cry:


----------



## patience090

Lost7 said:


> I do see something too hun! Really hope this is it! :hugs:

Thank you Lost7 I hope this is finally the start of our BFP trying not get too excited just trying to stay cool calm and collective hahahaha. 

Hope this month is all our month. :dust: :happydance:

Question : Is tea bad for you during pregnancy I love tea and I'm eager to drink some but I don't won't to trigger nothing?


----------



## Dtrisha

So one is from this morning and one from this afternoon. This morning I swore I seen something almost instant come up. But now I'm not sure I see it. Eyes please?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 31


----------



## Lost7

Patience, as with most things it's moderation sweetie! Dunk a digestive for me! 

Dtrisha I don't see anything yet. How many DPO are you?


----------



## Dtrisha

I swore I did. Darn. 10dpo. I've been testing for a few days. Then when I saw a little mark this morning I was like oh that's looks different. But now I don't know.


----------



## sdc010905

Patience i see your lines, hope its a bfp. Lost, thats great you're exploring surrogacy. Hoping i wake up with af in the morn and can just move the hell on.


----------



## Dtrisha

Hmm


----------



## patience090

sdc010905 said:


> Patience i see your lines, hope its a bfp. Lost, thats great you're exploring surrogacy. Hoping i wake up with af in the morn and can just move the hell on.

No AF Sdc No AF I don't want you to get it lol you got to demand that witch to stay back lol . fixed this your month :dust:


----------



## patience090

Dtrisha said:


> So one is from this morning and one from this afternoon. This morning I swore I seen something almost instant come up. But now I'm not sure I see it. Eyes please?

I think I may see a line on the top one but my eyes are good for nothing at the moment lol but hope this is your month as well :dust:


----------



## sdc010905

patience090 said:


> sdc010905 said:
> 
> 
> Patience i see your lines, hope its a bfp. Lost, thats great you're exploring surrogacy. Hoping i wake up with af in the morn and can just move the hell on.
> 
> No AF Sdc No AF I don't want you to get it lol you got to demand that witch to stay back lol . fixed this your month :dust:Click to expand...

aah im bot holdin out much- no bd btween cd 12 and cd15 inclusive so me Oing later than i thought (smiley on cd10) has really killed my chances....unless i o'd way late like day 16 which would b a first. Then id b back in the game! Its been a long 2ww i dont think ill ever trust opks again!


----------



## JLM73

Gah I am sooo behind on the posts - forgot I had to take mom to an eye appt 

Lost no blonde excuse lol, I naturally have black hair, light brown by purchase right now lol

What miu are the tests u used lost? I would have thought it a bfp start as well for 2 reasons:
1 My very very faint first bfp with DS was just like that- so light the pink didn't show at 9dpo, but this was 5 yrs ago on a 15miu test BUT
2 I did get a bit stronger line the following days, and that's when the color actually showed better.
It is very hard for the human eye to detect certain colors in minute amt, and a very faint bfp would def be that.

Oh sorry - my other point was Tho 7dpo is "too early" for a bfp, we have no idea the actual TIME we O, it could be anywhere in that day we are aware of O, but there is a possibility if you O'd early say2-3 am, then technically you could very well be on your way to 8dpo more than 7 dpo etc etc.
Even tho surge is usually a daytime thing, the egg popping from the follicle can happen at any time of day or night.
FX and :dust: that this is the start of a very strong bfp!

On my end - I went to the BR earlier, and felt wet...wth watery cm with just a bit of ewcm, AND my cp is much much higher than this morning- like I could just barely reach it, bearing down and pushing in with my hand- I would say TMI but is there really such a thing here? lol
Sooo, I am gonna try and meet the donor again tonight, and I have to adjust my cp for ystrdy and today to med heights.
:dust: to all!


----------



## Dtrisha

Thanks patience I hope so!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Ugh is there a cure that's safe if you are pregnant for constipation? I literally have not taken a pooh since Friday! And it's really starting to get annoying.


----------



## gina236

Coconut is a natural laxitive. Try eating some or drinking coconut milk. Might help.


----------



## JLM73

Lost I gave you some surro info, sorry just got back home and hurrying to meet donor again.

Patience - you can have tea hun - just moderate if caffeinated, and be sure to look up the herbals, as some herbs are not recommended in pregnancy.

I personally had coffee every morning with DS, and the only tea I drink is Chai once in a while, same with sweet ice tea.
My doc didn't have a prob with am coffee so long as my blood pressure was ok.

Oh and I am using those same tests, and I have never had a line like that, so seems like the start of something to me!


----------



## mommyxofxone

*jgo*- - that's great you have a temp rise!!! looks good finally! fx'd waiting is over for you now.

*Nursemommy*- i noticed when i was trying for dd when we switched from air on to windows open a huge temp difference. Because the air was so much cooler (and i was sleeping so much better) it really had a huge impact on my temps!

*TryTryAgain* - I see it!!! congrats! :happydance:

*Hal* - I see it!!! congrats hun! :happydance:


*Blabla* - mine didn't get softer til later. everyone is different! no worries. :thumbup:

*JLM* - i am glad you decided to go back to the donor!!!





wow you ladies are hard to catch up on you know that? sheesh! lol!

afm, cd 18, still no positive opk! wth?! it IS darker than yesterday. and with my cramping i had today i decided to go ahead and dtd tonight too.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=890001&amp;d=1439843643


----------



## Ggbabylove

Lost: that is def a line.... Not evap. Oh I hope this is your month!!! 


On my end tho...test this morning 11dpo on FRER and got a :bfn: I'm pretty sure I'm out. I just don't understand what all the brown spotting was on 4 5 and 6 dpo


----------



## sdc010905

Ggbabylove: ive never had implantation bleeding with my 3 pregnancies but that is confusing. Its the one symptom i feel like id trust....hope you see something if u test tomorrow.
Jlm: your donor is more co-operative than my husband!

Im feeling a bit crampy, thinking af will show tomorrow or day after. &#128546;


----------



## AngelOb

Sweetmama26 said:


> Ugh is there a cure that's safe if you are pregnant for constipation? I literally have not taken a pooh since Friday! And it's really starting to get annoying.

I had this extremely bad when I was pregnant the second time and am starting to feel the same way I did before. I use Milk of Magnesia (safe per the doctor) take 4Tbsp before you go to bed. It helps just make sure you drink a lot of water with it.


----------



## Ggbabylove

sdc010905 said:


> Ggbabylove: ive never had implantation bleeding with my 3 pregnancies but that is confusing. Its the one symptom i feel like id trust....hope you see something if u test tomorrow.
> Jlm: your donor is more co-operative than my husband!
> 
> Im feeling a bit crampy, thinking af will show tomorrow or day after. &#128546;

Thanks but if I test at all again it probably won't be till about Friday if af don't show


----------



## jlynnx33

So, I'm officially 8 days late. No sign of Af at all. I have taken multiple tests and gotten either really faint second lines or nothing. I just took a digi clearblue and it came up not pregnant, i took it apart to look at the strip and there was a faint second line. Maybe my HCG isn't concentrated enough in my urine? what do you all think? 

I have had white discharge, some nausea, bloating, gassy, breaking out, dizzy, super tired (sometimes it hits bad), food aversions, slightly constipated, stretching like pain in lower abdomen. I just wanna know what's going on!


----------



## TryTryAgainn

In regards to my pregnancy test I posted earlier.. My DH sees the line as well!! Ahhhhh can't wait to test with a digi in the morning. He's so excited.


----------



## hal423

Oh my - so much to catch up on!

Lost - can't wait for tomorrow's test! 

JLM - sounds like you are very very close to O! Glad you're getting another donation!

Ggbaby - not sure either as ive never had IB either! Hope it's a good sign though!

Patience - I DO see a line on your test! Looking forward to seeing more from you!

TryTry - I must have missed yours girly. I'll have to scroll back and try to find it!

I'm sorry to all those that I missed! I'm reading on my phone :)

I tested again tonight after work and it's def darker than this morning's test so yay for progression :) Stick little bean!


----------



## hal423

TryTry - I found your test and I do see a faint line! I'd maybe wait a few days on a digi though - I've heard that they aremt as sensitive and the last thing you wanna see is a big fat "Not Pregnant"!
Good luck to you!!


----------



## Breeaa

I tested this morning with a FRER but it was a bfn. My boobs have been really sore lately and while it usually happens every month, it's never like this. It's never tender when I touch them, just random pain. Also, this is kind of weird to post but last night my lady bits were super swollen feeling. I still have another day before AF shows Wednesday but I thought I'd I were going to be a positive I would've most likely gotten it by now


----------



## boosted88253

Put me down for testing on the 28th please :)


----------



## JLM73

Uh sooo tired, well after 1 am here, just back from meeting with my donor. This darn well better be my cycle because I literally do not have it in me to keep making that long drive, I am just mentally exhausted:sleep:


----------



## JLM73

Lol sdc He's a very nice guy, but after 4 months of this especially with this cycles 3 meet ups- even tho I make the 80+mile drive to his area (1 way at night in the rain everytime), I think he's a bit weary...as am I.
But I felt this way last cycle too, like "I'll never make that drive again"
I really hope this is the last drive due to a bfp, and not giving up...but my chart is not at all making me happy. Even tho last month's chart was very nice and nada, so maybe this month's crappy start will have a good ending.
:dust: to everyone, I'm exhausted and off to bed!


----------



## Lost7

Jlynx, sorry but clearblue digitalis always have two lines. They pick up LH too. :( 

Minor temp dip today. I'm out! I know it!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Hi ladies, I haven't posted much lately. Not feeling it this month. :-( 
9 dpo and BFN. If I get another tomorrow I know it's over. 
I will be moving on to my last round of Clomid and it scares the hell out of me knowing its my last shot with the medication. 

Congratulations to all the ladies with BFPs, and sending tons of baby dust to those still waiting to test. Xxx


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## W8ting4baby1

How do I get added to the test list?? Testing August 24th!


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Good morning all. 2 dpo here. On the way to the emergency room with DD. She is very sick and won't keep Tylenol down, 103 fever and bad chest sounds. Prayers please!


----------



## Lost7

Sorry to hear that nurse! 

Blabla, thank you lol. I guess my chart really doesn't look that bad. :) 

W8ting, I'll add you in a bit :) good luck!


----------



## sdc010905

Still no af here and bfn thought i saw a very faint shadow or something but did another and bfn, so sick of this! 
Nurse:i hope your dd feels better soon.


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Very strange finding when they tried To do dds urine cath...her vaginal opening is fused shut. Has anyone ever heard of that? Hopefully it'll be easily taken care of :(


----------



## jGo_18

I give up. My temp is ridiculous. My ovacue monitor readings continue to show that ovulation did happen on CD15... All subsequent readings are confirming it. I had a positive opk the day before, fertile cm, cp was high/soft/open.
My temps suggest maybe cd18, I also had a positive that day, but no other fertile signs and my temp really hasn't come up. 
I feel like I should just go with the ovacue since more things line up/agree with that... And maybe, it being an internal monitor means it's slightly more accurate? Idk. My chart sucks. I'm either 4/5dpo or the cycle is a bust.


----------



## Lost7

*W8ting4baby1* - Hi hun, I&#8217;m now on the computer so I will update the thread and add you for testing 24th. Good luck!

*sdc010905* - Hi hun. Are you late? Good luck with testing, FX it&#8217;s just a late implanter for you! <3

*NursemommyTTC* - No idea hun, good luck with your daughter though. Sending lots of healing dust. :dust:

*jGo_18* - I don&#8217;t think your temp is ridiculous. You&#8217;ve got CH&#8217;s now! Positive the day before means you&#8217;d O within 36 hours normally, so to O the next day is perfect! FX this cycle is your lucky one hun, you can&#8217;t go through all this stress next m month! :hugs:


----------



## Lost7

*Thread updated. *


----------



## jGo_18

I switched the mode to go by the monitor/opk... Otherwise I don't get crosshairs cuz my temp is super low :/ idk if it's accurate but I feel like my monitor might be onto something more then what my temps say on their own.


----------



## Lost7

Looking at your chart, I'd personally say you're 2 DPO rather than 4. Hey ho - you're in the two week wait so good luck! :dust:


----------



## jGo_18

You think I Od cd18? FF isn't going to give me crosshairs tho because the temps following that low are still way lower then "pre-o" temps :(


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Nursemommy, I hope they manage to get DD catheter in and I wish her a speedy recovery. :flower:

Is anyone brave enough to start a September thread at all? I think I'm going to need it! :cry:

jGo, sorry to hear that your temperatures are confusing and making you unsure of ovulation. All of your ovulation signs sound promising so I wish you luck in your TWW. Xx


----------



## Lost7

*jGO_18* :dohh: Oh yes! :oops: How frustrating!

*Teeny* *Weeny* - Stay positive! Your chart looks amazing! 

Not me hun! After this cycle I&#8217;m taking a break from BB. I know exactly how this cycle is going to go and we&#8217;re going to NTNP from here on out and look at having a surrogate! I vote you admin the next thread :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

jGo_18 said:


> I give up. My temp is ridiculous. My ovacue monitor readings continue to show that ovulation did happen on CD15... All subsequent readings are confirming it. I had a positive opk the day before, fertile cm, cp was high/soft/open.
> My temps suggest maybe cd18, I also had a positive that day, but no other fertile signs and my temp really hasn't come up.
> I feel like I should just go with the ovacue since more things line up/agree with that... And maybe, it being an internal monitor means it's slightly more accurate? Idk. My chart sucks. I'm either 4/5dpo or the cycle is a bust.

whaaaaat is going on with your chart?! it looks like you geared up to o and didn't? i mean you even got the positive opk? are you still doing them or did you stop? i'm so sorry!!!




Teeny Weeny said:


> Nursemommy, I hope they manage to get DD catheter in and I wish her a speedy recovery. :flower:
> 
> Is anyone brave enough to start a September thread at all? I think I'm going to need it! :cry:
> 
> jGo, sorry to hear that your temperatures are confusing and making you unsure of ovulation. All of your ovulation signs sound promising so I wish you luck in your TWW. Xx

there is an early sept testers thread already. don't know if there is a regular one. But seeing as i haven't O 'd yet, i'm going to be in the sept tester thread as well now. :(


----------



## Lost7

Mommy, sorry to hear you've not O'd yet. :hugs:


----------



## Ggbabylove

Woke up so sick to my stomach. Not a good day I don't think. Probably staying in bed.


----------



## mommyxofxone

thanks lost. i'm pretty down about it. i keep having the cramps like i'm going to (they're not as strong as i get when i do o) but the cm is kind of going away too. cp is the same place but nothing else. getting full ferns but no positive opk! afraid i'm going to get a surge in the night and not know it, so that's why we dtd last night to see if it did happen last night we'd be good. but i just don't know whats going on.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Ggbabylove said:


> Woke up so sick to my stomach. Not a good day I don't think. Probably staying in bed.

:( i'm so sorry love feel better


----------



## JLM73

Nurse - yep, usually just a hymen issue in most cases - it's not super rare, but some crazy old countries felt all women should have that to prove they were "pure" lol
The cath goue in above that for UAs, I've done a zillion of them.
Shouldn't be a prob for her as this usually is more open later as she grows, bike riding, horse riding etc- sounds odd, but it's the rubbing stretching etc of skin in the area.
I wouldn't worry about it at this point , unless later it becomes a menstral blocking issue. Usually they would have checked her there at birh, so likely it is just a thin amount of tissue covering the opening a bit, but again usually is not a prob.
Gove it a few years if you want to have it rechecked. Would be a quick and easy out patient correction.


----------



## Lost7

*Ggbabylove* - FX thats a sign. I must admit I am not feeling too clever either, however I have 6 kids that need me so no such luxury here.

*mommyxofxone* - How frustrating hun! May be next time try some Soya ISO? Its natures natural Clomid. FX for you!


----------



## mommyxofxone

afraid of the soy tbh because i've read it can seriously screw up cycles too.


----------



## jGo_18

Mommy - idk what's going on with my chart - such a mess right?!? It looks like gearing up and not Oing happened a couple times at this point, however my internal monitor is positive I Od on cd15. So confusing! Sounds like we are having similar issues this cycle :/ hope you O soon - at least you can keep dtd so whenever it does happen, you're covered!!


----------



## Lost7

Mommy - I took the maximum dosage and besides O&#8217;ing a day earlier it&#8217;s had NO effect. My cycle is regular and I was also worried it&#8217;d screw things up.


----------



## TryTryAgainn

Eek! Tested again today ands it's a little darker and easier to see! It's a beautiful pink color in person, it just doesn't show up much in pics yet. Let's hope this little bean sticks!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 33


----------



## Lost7

I have to start dinner lovelies. Got a busy evening, packing for the weekend. :happydance: I will hope to be online tomorrow morning to catch up. Have a lovely evening. :)


----------



## squirrel.

Congrats TryTryAgain! No doubting that! Beautiful BFP!! Happy and healthy nine months!

jGo_18 - how frustrating with your chart! I'd be surprised if you had ovulated despite the signs you've had, as I thought temps couldn't be false. Progesterone, which is released after O, raises body temperature. Is this the first cycle where your temp has done this? Might be worth a visit to the doctor to see if they can measure hormones? I wally hope you get clear temp rises soon to show ovulation has definitely happened!

How much soy did you take Lost? I'm taking it next cycle and am not sure how much to take. Last time I remember taking increasing dosages from CD3-7. Think I'll do CD2-6 this time, but not sure how much to take.

10dpo today and still no symptoms. I went for a run earlier and was hoping my breasts would hurt a bit, but no, nothing. Very sure I'm out. Hoping with soy I will ovulate earlier than CD25 next time so I don't have so bloody long to wait all the time :haha:


----------



## jGo_18

squirrel. said:


> Congrats TryTryAgain! No doubting that! Beautiful BFP!! Happy and healthy nine months!
> 
> jGo_18 - how frustrating with your chart! I'd be surprised if you had ovulated despite the signs you've had, as I thought temps couldn't be false. Progesterone, which is released after O, raises body temperature. Is this the first cycle where your temp has done this? Might be worth a visit to the doctor to see if they can measure hormones? I wally hope you get clear temp rises soon to show ovulation has definitely happened!
> 
> How much soy did you take Lost? I'm taking it next cycle and am not sure how much to take. Last time I remember taking increasing dosages from CD3-7. Think I'll do CD2-6 this time, but not sure how much to take.
> 
> 10dpo today and still no symptoms. I went for a run earlier and was hoping my breasts would hurt a bit, but no, nothing. Very sure I'm out. Hoping with soy I will ovulate earlier than CD25 next time so I don't have so bloody long to wait all the time :haha:

Last cycle was pretty wonky, but other than that they've be super regular, obvious shifts, all signs line up... I suppose if these cycle truly ends up being a bust, I'll see a doc :(


----------



## mommyxofxone

that's awesome trytryagain! i see it!!!

and lost yeah but it CAN potentially screw up your cycle. i am afraid it'll make things worse! i looked into it with dd and luckily never wound up needing it.


----------



## mommyxofxone

jgo i'm so sorry and i do hope your cycle works out on it's own and you don't have to see a dr. :(


----------



## patience090

Congrats Trytryagain!!!! :happydance:


----------



## squirrel.

jGo_18 :hugs: I really hope this isn't a bust and you get clear proof of ovulation followed by a shiny BFP!!


----------



## Lost7

I took 200mg each day. Days 3-7.


----------



## jGo_18

squirrel. said:


> jGo_18 :hugs: I really hope this isn't a bust and you get clear proof of ovulation followed by a shiny BFP!!

thank you. however, if O hasn't happened yet... there is zero chance of a bfp at this point. :cry:


----------



## mommyxofxone

yes lost that's great just saying for some people it screws up cycles. and i'm too afraid to screw it up more. everyone's body is different


----------



## squirrel.

mommyxofxone said:


> yes lost that's great just saying for some people it screws up cycles. and i'm too afraid to screw it up more. everyone's body is different


Mommyxofxone I think Lost was responding to my question about how much soy she took. I was wondering as I am going to be taking it again next cycle. :flower:


----------



## hal423

Wow congrats TryTryAgain!

Ugh jgo and mommy - I'm so frustrated for you both! I don't understand what's going on with either of your cycles. I'm so sorry and really hope either you O'd already or it happens soon.

I'll post my tests for y'all: top is yeaterday am, middle is yesterday pm and bottom is today (not quite dry yet)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 21


----------



## squirrel.

Hal that's lovely progression! Congrats and happy and healthy nine months! when did you get your first Test?


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## hal423

Thanks squirrel! I got faint lines at 9dpo and today is 11dpo.

Also if anyone is debating on whether to test with FMU or SMU - I highly recommend SMU. I tested with FMU this morning and the line was lighter than yesterday's and I freaked out. I waited an hour and tested again with SMU and you can see the difference.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## jGo_18

found this crazy example of a bbt chart you wouldn't believe would end up in a BFP... thought you ladies might get a kick out of it
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ChartGallery/37930.html


----------



## AngelOb

Congrats trytry! 

I think I'm out for sure ladies. No clear sign of AF and she's due tomorrow but all bfn. I will only test again if late. Friday morning before I go camping. We'll see what happens


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

jGo_18 said:


> found this crazy example of a bbt chart you wouldn't believe would end up in a BFP... thought you ladies might get a kick out of it
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ChartGallery/37930.html

How strange! I thought once your temp plummeted that you are out!


----------



## jGo_18

NurseMommyTTC said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> found this crazy example of a bbt chart you wouldn't believe would end up in a BFP... thought you ladies might get a kick out of it
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ChartGallery/37930.html
> 
> How strange! I thought once your temp plummeted that you are out!Click to expand...

Me too!! That's why I had to share this freak chart... it really isn't over until AF shows... and temps apparently don't always mean everything!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Lost, I would have offered but I am truly fed up with TTC now. It's been a long 14 months. After my next round of Clomid i think we are taking a break. 
I don't think I would be good at hosting such a busy thread with endless BFPs this close to the end of my TTC journey. :-(


----------



## Lost7

AngelOb said:


> Congrats trytry!
> 
> I think I'm out for sure ladies. No clear sign of AF and she's due tomorrow but all bfn. I will only test again if late. Friday morning before I go camping. We'll see what happens

You're going camping too, yay at least I'm not the only one! :) Have a great time and FX for you. To be fair, I am feeling the same though.


----------



## Lost7

Teeny Weeny said:


> Lost, I would have offered but I am truly fed up with TTC now. It's been a long 14 months. After my next round of Clomid i think we are taking a break.
> I don't think I would be good at hosting such a busy thread with endless BFPs this close to the end of my TTC journey. :-(

I know what you mean, it's been 12 months for us. 3 losses in those 12 months, 9 in total for me. I won't be hosting another thread, sorry ladies! :cry:

We're NTNP after this month and if we're still not pregnant after Christmas we will have a surrogate Mummy do it for us. <3


----------



## Allelomimetic

Hi guys. I hope you don't mind me posting here :) I will be due to test 31st August. Have been ttc for 3 months xo


----------



## Lost7

*Allelomimetic* - My goodness, that&#8217;s a weird user name to type! I hope I&#8217;ve spelt it right. At the moment I have a migraine and that&#8217;s even with the screen enlarged to make reading it better. :cry:
I&#8217;ll add you for testing 31st and I really hope it goes well for you! :) 

I would try and go for a lay down in a dark room but with the way these banshees (sorry, children) scream with the pitch they do - that&#8217;ll be impossible, no matter which dark room I&#8217;m in! :cry:


----------



## Allelomimetic

Thank you, Lost7 :) And yes, you did spell it right haha. 

Oh gosh, migraines are just horrendous. You have my sympathy!!! I hope you feel better soon xo


----------



## Lost7

Thank you, I am in a high stress environment until about an hours time - it's been a long ass weekend... :cry:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hi ladies sorry I haven't been able to be on much since I am on vacation. I tested yesterday at 12dpo and bfn. I don't have any more tests and since I am on vacation with my mil and mother I can't get more lol. So just waiting on AF due Thursday. I'll update once she's here


----------



## Ttc1bsg

[Question]:
I got a basic beta quantitative HCG done today and got an HCG of ~600. 
Based on LMP I am 5w 4D pregnant - is this a high, low or normal number ? Asked the doctor the same Q - waiting for her to respond. 

Thanks
B


----------



## Ganton

Lost, have you tested again since yesterday? Sorry you're feeling so down about this cycle. I really don't think you're out yet.

J-Go, that chart really is crazy and definitely not one that woukd suggest BFP. There must be so many other things that could affect BBT that sometimes it just doesn't follow the rules at all!

I don't know why, but I just tested - BFN. I know it's still early so I'm not too disappointed...yet.

As I'm typing this I'm lay on my bed and I just sneezed. It felt like I pulled a muscle right across my lower abdomen and I had to draw my legs right up until it eased off. Any ideas if tightness and pulling in the pelvic area is a sign of anything? If it was implantation, I'd think it'd be more focused around the uterus area rather than out to the sides?


----------



## TryTryAgainn

Took a digi with SMU this morning and I got this!!! DH and I are over the moon! FX for you ladies. I want to see BFPs from all of you!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## squirrel.

TryTryAgain, congrats again! Am I right in thinking you got a late BFN before getting your BFP?


----------



## TryTryAgainn

squirrel. said:


> TryTryAgain, congrats again! Am I right in thinking you got a late BFN before getting your BFP?

Yes you are right! I got a BFN at 12dpo the day before AF and didn't get my faint BFP yesterday until 15dpo 2 days after AF was due. This one today is at 16dpo! :D


----------



## hal423

Yay TryTryAgain! You're making me want to take my digi after work! I don't wanna see the word "Not" though!


----------



## Ttc1bsg

TryTryAgainn said:


> Took a digi with SMU this morning and I got this!!! DH and I are over the moon! FX for you ladies. I want to see BFPs from all of you!

Yayyy... Congratulations &#128512;&#128512;


----------



## JLM73

Hi Ladies :hi:
Just got home so I'm adding my smidgen of an update.
Well I've done all I can do donor wise this cycle, and cp is High, soft,open since ystrdy, and I also got ful ferning today, so I hope last night donation hits the mark. [-o&lt;
:-k I am still perplexed as to why I am getting the +opks so early now, when it looks like I am Still Oing near cd13...very annoying. From now on I may just skip opks, and stick to donation just before cd12/13, and chart temps to confirm O.
Me and opks have a love hate relationship:haha:
Opks ystrday and today are negative for sure, and temp went up .31, and cm is still watery, fern pic below (ignore black scratches)
...I've done all I can do:coffee:


----------



## sdc010905

TryTryAgainn said:


> squirrel. said:
> 
> 
> TryTryAgain, congrats again! Am I right in thinking you got a late BFN before getting your BFP?
> 
> Yes you are right! I got a BFN at 12dpo the day before AF and didn't get my faint BFP yesterday until 15dpo 2 days after AF was due.
> 
> now this gives me hope, im 2 days late, did a test this morn and it was bfn but as usual i couldnt resist looking later...been using these tests all wk and seriously about 5 of the 7 developed evaps as the day went on but its usually a really skinny line off to the side. I think i see a thick line on this and cant decide if its blue/grey.....it was there about 30 mins after test. Not holding out much hope- just desperate at this stage!Click to expand...


 



Attached Files:







20150818_174826.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 33


----------



## hal423

Sdc I see it!! That looks nice and thick!

Do you have a pink dye test or even better, a FRER?


----------



## hal423

JLM I love the ferning pictures! Don't know why but that's so cool.

It sounds like all the O signs are there!! You have a great chance of catching the egg! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## patience090

sdc010905 said:


> TryTryAgainn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squirrel. said:
> 
> 
> TryTryAgain, congrats again! Am I right in thinking you got a late BFN before getting your BFP?
> 
> Yes you are right! I got a BFN at 12dpo the day before AF and didn't get my faint BFP yesterday until 15dpo 2 days after AF was due.
> 
> now this gives me hope, im 2 days late, did a test this morn and it was bfn but as usual i couldnt resist looking later...been using these tests all wk and seriously about 5 of the 7 developed evaps as the day went on but its usually a really skinny line off to the side. I think i see a thick line on this and cant decide if its blue/grey.....it was there about 30 mins after test. Not holding out much hope- just desperate at this stage!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I see it sdc I'm 18 dpo and still no AF. I tested at 16 dpo and got the faintest line I had no implantation bleeding I think I had implantation cramping. I'm going to wait til Friday to test again with a FRER.Click to expand...


----------



## JLM73

jGo_18 said:


> I switched the mode to go by the monitor/opk... Otherwise I don't get crosshairs cuz my temp is super low :/ idk if it's accurate but I feel like my monitor might be onto something more then what my temps say on their own.

Hey Jgo. Goodnews is if your 2dpo instead of 4, then you are in the 5 day window for ALL your donations!
I have to remind myself all the time that opks, monitors, chart programs etc are all just tools to ASSIST, they are not guarantees or fortune telling tools :haha:
Your chart looks confusing, but just for peace of mind, I would go with 2dpo, since that will ensure you don't give up on testing too early. Worst case you will be 2 days further along, and get a nice strong bfp when it comes.
Also, I rarely have fast temp rises after O. Last month was unusual for me. I think you are good to go and on a slow rise up, but a rise is a rise mama!:thumbup:


----------



## JLM73

Congrats again Trytry and Hal
Lost pfft that little speed bump of a dip??
You are so not out, just step back and look at your entire chart- it's awesome, very well above cover, you are doing very well!

Nurse hope DD is doing much better


----------



## jGo_18

JLM73 said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> I switched the mode to go by the monitor/opk... Otherwise I don't get crosshairs cuz my temp is super low :/ idk if it's accurate but I feel like my monitor might be onto something more then what my temps say on their own.
> 
> Hey Jgo. Goodnews is if your 2dpo instead of 4, then you are in the 5 day window for ALL your donations!
> I have to remind myself all the time that opks, monitors, chart programs etc are all just tools to ASSIST, they are not guarantees or fortune telling tools :haha:
> Your chart looks confusing, but just for peace of mind, I would go with 2dpo, since that will ensure you don't give up on testing too early. Worst case you will be 2 days further along, and get a nice strong bfp when it comes.
> Also, I rarely have fast temp rises after O. Last month was unusual for me. I think you are good to go and on a slow rise up, but a rise is a rise mama!:thumbup:Click to expand...

thank you! as long as I'm... somewhere between 2-4dpo, then i'll feel ok about things... I still feel like Oing at CD18 is a bit late in the game (I know it's only 3 days past the last insem and they can live for 5)... but as long as it HAS happened, i'll keep the faith... I just wish I could know for sure.


----------



## sdc010905

Thanks girls but majorly sceptical, wasnt even in my mind most the day but now it is again now that im not busy! Did a digi straight after it this morn and bfn but it was a pharmacy own brand that detects 60miu so dnt know why i bothered! Bought a frer but i dont want to waste it tonight-i drink so much water daily(my evening pee is rubbish). Ill do it in the morn but i bet im not. It still looks quite grey to me. If im not i hope af shows soon, this maybe zone is so frustrating!


----------



## JLM73

Jgo I still think you are good.
Allow me to bring some JLM-arithmatic in this :haha:
{puts on nerdy glasses}
Now then...Of your last 3 donations, such said :spermy: from the cd11 batch still have the strongest hanging around ready to acost your eggy on cd16, as well as their backup soldiers who were brought into battle on cd13, 14 and 15.
{adjusts glasses}
Wheretofore...Should the eggy have attempted to outmaneuver the original onslaught of :spermy: soldiers by adeptly hiding out in the Follicle batcave until cd18, hence the strongest soldiers of the cd13 battalion would continue to wage war against the evil Zona Pellucida, but only to provide distraction as their more rested battle-mates from battalions cd14 and 15 bring up the rear, and take advantage of this opportunity to blindside the well fortified eggy... 
Long story not much shorter...you are good.
{removes glasses, drops the mic, and walks away}


----------



## Ggbabylove

TryTryAgainn said:


> Took a digi with SMU this morning and I got this!!! DH and I are over the moon! FX for you ladies. I want to see BFPs from all of you!

Congrats that is a beautiful sight!


----------



## jGo_18

JLM73 said:


> Jgo I still think you are good.
> Allow me to bring some JLM-arithmatic in this :haha:
> {puts on nerdy glasses}
> Now then...Of your last 3 donations, such said :spermy: from the cd11 batch still have the strongest hanging around ready to acost your eggy on cd16, as well as their backup soldiers who were brought into battle on cd13, 14 and 15.
> {adjusts glasses}
> Wheretofore...Should the eggy have attempted to outmaneuver the original onslaught of :spermy: soldiers by adeptly hiding out in the Follicle batcave until cd18, hence the strongest soldiers of the cd13 battalion would continue to wage war against the evil Zona Pellucida, but only to provide distraction as their more rested battle-mates from battalions cd14 and 15 bring up the rear, and take advantage of this opportunity to blindside the well fortified eggy...
> Long story not much shorter...you are good.
> {removes glasses, drops the mic, and walks away}

:rofl::rofl::rofl: omg! you are amazing! that was both hilarious (spirit lifting) and helpful!! haha the visual I just got of the going ons in my uterus had me literally stifling my giggles at my desk at work!! :haha: thank you for that!


----------



## Ggbabylove

Ive been taking pregnitude and b complex for 3 months now and I'm thinking of adding vitex. That's my next move for next cycle. My temp on kindara is staying up and even went up more this morning but I'm feeling af will show anytime now.


----------



## gina236

JLM73 said:


> Jgo I still think you are good.
> Allow me to bring some JLM-arithmatic in this :haha:
> {puts on nerdy glasses}
> Now then...Of your last 3 donations, such said :spermy: from the cd11 batch still have the strongest hanging around ready to acost your eggy on cd16, as well as their backup soldiers who were brought into battle on cd13, 14 and 15.
> {adjusts glasses}
> Wheretofore...Should the eggy have attempted to outmaneuver the original onslaught of :spermy: soldiers by adeptly hiding out in the Follicle batcave until cd18, hence the strongest soldiers of the cd13 battalion would continue to wage war against the evil Zona Pellucida, but only to provide distraction as their more rested battle-mates from battalions cd14 and 15 bring up the rear, and take advantage of this opportunity to blindside the well fortified eggy...
> Long story not much shorter...you are good.
> {removes glasses, drops the mic, and walks away}

This is amazing!! Hahaha


----------



## jGo_18

FF gives a low score if I ovulated on CD18, that's part of why I've been skeptical - but after that explanation, i'll ignore FF's ideas hahaha


----------



## JLM73

Lol I have to have some humor in my postings since I am still continuing a Love Hate relationship with both my chart and opks ...


----------



## jGo_18

JLM73 said:


> Lol I have to have some humor in my postings since I am still continuing a Love Hate relationship with both my chart and opks ...
> View attachment 890263

that step up looks so much like mine! both cd11 & today look positive! that happened to me... cd11, cd14, and cd18 all look positive for me. good luck love! I hope this is actually it for you!!!


----------



## JLM73

Thanks Jgo -I'm dragging you with me donor buddy hehe


----------



## jGo_18

glad to have another donor user among the bunch - it's a different set of stressors not having half the ingredients necessary on hand (aka man in the house!)!


----------



## JLM73

I know right??
No :spermy: on tap :rofl:
I had other "options" but I don't want any co-parent hassles with exes:nope:

Anyone else have any changes today?


----------



## gina236

Tests finally came in and they sent the wrong ones. I ordered 1 frer and 1 frer gold combo pack and they sent me 2 rapid result tests. Bfn on one of those. I'm walking the mile and a half to the store to get the right tests now because I don't want to wait any longer


----------



## JLM73

Oh no...Gina that sux - you need a refund


----------



## gina236

I know right! I am so not happy with them. But I got the right ones so now just have to wait to test again -_-


----------



## pacificlove

Allelomimetic said:


> Hi guys. I hope you don't mind me posting here :) I will be due to test 31st August. Have been ttc for 3 months xo

Hope you don't mind me chiming in... AF would be due around the 28th and not testing until she's late. 

Not charting, not testing for O, just letting things happen for now. I am not out until I am out. DH was gone for 4 days during which O should have happened but dtd before he left and after he came back. Bases should be covered but if things didn't happen then they just didn't.


----------



## mommyxofxone

jGo_18 said:


> found this crazy example of a bbt chart you wouldn't believe would end up in a BFP... thought you ladies might get a kick out of it
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ChartGallery/37930.html

HOLY COW! that's crazy!



TryTryAgainn said:


> Took a digi with SMU this morning and I got this!!! DH and I are over the moon! FX for you ladies. I want to see BFPs from all of you!

congrats love! h&h 9 months love! :happydance:



JLM73 said:


> Lol I have to have some humor in my postings since I am still continuing a Love Hate relationship with both my chart and opks ...
> View attachment 890263

is that one from today not positive? hard to tell. 



i got my positive finally today. :happydance:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=890269&amp;d=1439937891


----------



## JLM73

<<Originally Posted by jGo_18 View Post 
found this crazy example of a bbt chart you wouldn't believe would end up in a BFP... thought you ladies might get a kick out of it
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ChartGallery/37930.html >>

I am curious if the preg had any issues!?
But then again, seems that person started with some high temps for basal temps
Who knows - the body is completely mapped out in Anatomy books, yet a complete mystery :rofl:


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Thank you JLM. Dd has been up and down a day, when her fever is down she is fine but when the fever starts again she is miserable and vomiting. Poor baby.


----------



## JLM73

So sorry nurse - it's hard for little ones, they don't understand why they feel so bad.
Hope she get better quickly, poor thing


----------



## JLM73

Me again...
I keep staring at these opks every time i go into the bathroom, then rehashing my chart. I know I won't have an answer until a couple days of temps, but I am irked by the positives with negs between??
I know you can build up to surge, but not O, then surge again later and O. I have had that before, but NEVER with positive opks on the "trial run" surge.
I am almost 42...I hope I didn't have multiple O's ( that would be a good thing in a different O discussion lol) I would absolutely LOVE twins, always wanted some but :shock: 
No but really anyone else have 2 surges in a cycle where the opks went pos on both?
*cd13 opk has heavy urine staining- sorry that's why it's so dark


----------



## mommyxofxone

i don't know hun it's hard to tell, BUT the cd 13 one still seems darkest to me? although that 10 looks pretty dark too!


----------



## jGo_18

JLM73 said:


> Me again...
> I keep staring at these opks every time i go into the bathroom, then rehashing my chart. I know I won't have an answer until a couple days of temps, but I am irked by the positives with negs between??
> I know you can build up to surge, but not O, then surge again later and O. I have had that before, but NEVER with positive opks on the "trial run" surge.
> I am almost 42...I hope I didn't have multiple O's ( that would be a good thing in a different O discussion lol) I would absolutely LOVE twins, always wanted some but :shock:
> No but really anyone else have 2 surges in a cycle where the opks went pos on both?
> *cd13 opk has heavy urine staining- sorry that's why it's so dark
> View attachment 890279
> 
> View attachment 890281

I've had 3 positives on ICs this cycle - cd11, 14, 18... I also had two peaks on the digi & two peaks on my ovacue (internal) monitor this cycle.


----------



## Ggbabylove

mommyxofxone said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> found this crazy example of a bbt chart you wouldn't believe would end up in a BFP... thought you ladies might get a kick out of it
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ChartGallery/37930.html
> 
> HOLY COW! that's crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> TryTryAgainn said:
> 
> 
> Took a digi with SMU this morning and I got this!!! DH and I are over the moon! FX for you ladies. I want to see BFPs from all of you!Click to expand...
> 
> congrats love! h&h 9 months love! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> JLM73 said:
> 
> 
> Lol I have to have some humor in my postings since I am still continuing a Love Hate relationship with both my chart and opks ...
> View attachment 890263
> Click to expand...
> 
> is that one from today not positive? hard to tell.
> 
> 
> 
> i got my positive finally today. :happydance:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=890269&amp;d=1439937891Click to expand...

That's positive! Get busy girl! Lol


----------



## campn

I feel like it won't happen for me this cycle. AF isn't due for another 4 days but I've barely any symptoms and I've been taking those internet cheapest clinical guard PT and there isn't even the faintest line!

With my son I only got a positive 2 days after my missed period, maybe this is what will happen this time? Wishful thinking!


----------



## JLM73

Might be you have to wait a bit longer Campn- Hang in there!

Jgo I know you have the same thing What's up with that for the donor girls? hehe

I have no idea what's up ladies. I just hop as it is just reaching 24 hrs since I got last night's donation, that I did O today.
With DS I got my +opk on same day I O'd...hoping it's a trend.

Hope you are all having a good night


----------



## jGo_18

JLM - maybe it's the added stress of having to get it and "distrub" someone who doesn't benefit from it working? 

Here's this cycles hot mess of opks... What a s***show:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## hal423

JLM - it looks like CD 13 was your darkest one! I hope that was really it! Also loved your statistical analysis of jgo's donor sperm before, haha. :haha:

Jgo I hope CD 18 was your last surge and you will really O after it. I believe You do have a good chance of catching it since your last donations were just a few days before! So many people get pregnant from only once at 5 days before O!

Mommy so excited to see that dark positive!

Campn I hope you get your BFP soon!

I tested with a digi tonight and decided to make this to give to DH when he comes home tomorrow. I'm gonna roll it up and tell him that DD made him an art project in preschool while he was away. I hope this bean sticks!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Breeaa

hal423 said:


> JLM - it looks like CD 13 was your darkest one! I hope that was really it! Also loved your statistical analysis of jgo's donor sperm before, haha. :haha:
> 
> Jgo I hope CD 18 was your last surge and you will really O after it. I believe You do have a good chance of catching it since your last donations were just a few days before! So many people get pregnant from only once at 5 days before O!
> 
> Mommy so excited to see that dark positive!
> 
> Campn I hope you get your BFP soon!
> 
> I tested with a digi tonight and decided to make this to give to DH when he comes home tomorrow. I'm gonna roll it up and tell him that DD made him an art project in preschool while he was away. I hope this bean sticks!

Congrats!


----------



## patience090

hal423 said:


> JLM - it looks like CD 13 was your darkest one! I hope that was really it! Also loved your statistical analysis of jgo's donor sperm before, haha. :haha:
> 
> Jgo I hope CD 18 was your last surge and you will really O after it. I believe You do have a good chance of catching it since your last donations were just a few days before! So many people get pregnant from only once at 5 days before O!
> 
> Mommy so excited to see that dark positive!
> 
> Campn I hope you get your BFP soon!
> 
> I tested with a digi tonight and decided to make this to give to DH when he comes home tomorrow. I'm gonna roll it up and tell him that DD made him an art project in preschool while he was away. I hope this bean sticks!

That's too cute wishing you a happy healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## hal423

Thanks ladies!

Patience - did you test again?


----------



## patience090

hal423 said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Patience - did you test again?

Not yet still waiting until Friday because it's the only time I'll be able to go get a test. Lol I'm tempted to just schedule a doc appointment with my ob/gyn that day.


----------



## Ggbabylove

That's such a cute way to tell him Hal! So exciting! Let us know his reaction


----------



## squirrel.

Hal that's a lovely way to tell your husband. Do check the test is still working when you give it to him, those tests only have batteries for a small amount of time. I can't remember how long they last, but I think it's less than 24 hours, I may be wrong.

mommyxofxone - lovely dark opk, hope you catch your egg!

Nurse - your CD13 test looks like a positive to me with the others nearly there, but not quite. I hope your temp rise confirms O took place and that you caught your egg.

jGo_18 - what a frustrating line up of OPKs, you came close several times, but to me the CD18 test looks like the only positive one. Hopefully you caught that egg in time!!

Testing day today, going to be testing tonight when we get home from the beach. Should be between 9 and 11dpo. I am not even the littlest bit nervous or excited as I am confident this is a bust with my husband away for three of my most fertile days.

What do you guys think of my timing?
If I'm 11dpo: we did it 4 days before, 3 days before and 2 days before
If I'm 10dpo: we did it 5 days before, 4 days before, 3 days before and the day after
If i'm 9dpo: we did it 6 days before, 5 days before, 4 days before, on the day and the day after

I wish I'd temped now. I always do, but with travelling thought I'd miss August out. Now I regret it! I had ewcm for about a week this time with a positive OPK on the morning of CD23. I also felt strange cramping feelings that night which leads me to think that was ovulation as it was similar to previous ovulation pains. That would make me 11dpo, but I also continued to get ewcm the next day and the day after that, though I didn't feel anything. That's why ovulation could have happened on either of those days too as my ewcm usually goes away pretty quickly after o. Ugh, all this wondering, I am never not temping again!

I know sperm can live for 5 days, but you need lots of sperm to stimulate the egg into changing its outer layer in order to let even just one in, so I'm worried it won't be enough. I have zero symptoms other than a sore throat, but that's hardly a proper symptom even though I know other women have had this before their BFP. 

I am just so bored of my long wait to ovulate each cycle. We've been trying 5 months and only 3 cycles in that time. 5 months isn't obviously too long, but it's those long cycles that kill me. I really hope soy helps bring my ovulation forward. Now I've stopped breastfeeding, I'm hoping my cycles will shorten, though even when we were TTC our daughter they were irregular.


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## sdc010905

Ladies I think I just got a bfp on free!maybe yesterday's blue dye wasn't an evap!I'm on public transport but will post a pic soon, so excited please let this be it. I think it's quite clear and it came up immediately!
Jim I had positive digital book day 10 and 16 this month, it's a mind fuck.


----------



## sdc010905

Meant frer not free. Hal, I love your way of breaking the news!


----------



## squirrel.

Congrats sdc!! :dance: I thought it looked a bit too blue for an Evap. Hope you have a happy and healthy nine months!!!

Thanks blabla, I hope you're right. Good timing isn't everything anyway, last cycle our timing was perfect and still a BFN. I hope this is my cycle, but pretty confident it's not.


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## Lost7

Morning lovelies.. 

How many pages did you all create last night? :lol:

Before I catch up, I just want to post these...

https://i.imgur.com/QCe0KYp.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/FlU1o2J.jpg

I think it's a case of line eye - but I do want opinions. :haha:


----------



## squirrel.

I think I see something on the clear blue Lost, but it seems to the right of where it should be and only at the top. I can't see anything on the bottom one, but it's so hard to photograph these things. Hopefully this is the start of your BFP!!


----------



## Lost7

*sdc* - I totally see lines! Keeping my fingers crossed! Can&#8217;t wait for you to upload the FRER pictures!

*patience* - Good luck testing on Fri!

*JLM* - You look close to O, going by your OPK&#8217;s FX!

*gina* - How frustrating for you! FX for when you test again!

*pacificlove* - Hi hun! Welcome! What date shall I add you for?

*mommyxofxone* - Woo hoo for O, well done hun! Welcome to the two week wait!

*campn* - Don&#8217;t lose hope, stay positive!

*hal* - Congrats hun! Nice test and definitely a nice way of announcing it to your husband! Where did your FF chart go? I wanted to peek at it! :lol:

*Squirrel*. - FX for you hun, sounds like good timing to me!

*blabla* - Keep the faith, that could be implantation! FX!


----------



## Lost7

*Thread updated, Congrats again Hal423. *

sdc, I'll wait for the FRER picture before I update yours. I did early updating last thread and I ended up having to change someone to :witch: and I felt really awkward having to change it! They had a CB blue dye that was a horrible evap (To be fair I didn't see it, but I changed it nonetheless) So if you don't mind, I'll change it when we have something more conclusive! 

Wishing you a lot of luck and :dust: Can't wait to see the FRER!


----------



## Lost7

Another little temp rise today, Feel out to be fair. I am 9 DPO. We'll see. :cry:


----------



## squirrel.

Your chart is looking good Lost. Temp nice and high. I'd wait a couple of days and then test again. I usually drive myself crazy testing a few times a day from about 9dpo and it's a killer obsessing over indents and shadows. I am so happy I don't have any tests here and will only be able to test when we get home tonight over 48 hours since I last tested. 

I know the feeling of feeling out, I have it too this cycle, so much so that a part of me isn't even bothered to test as I know it will be a BFN. I'm not even doing that thing where I fervently say I'm out this cycle but secretly believe I will get a BFP if I claim I won't get one enough times as if the God of pregnancy tests will give me a BFP just to shock me :haha: which I have done before sadly :haha: this time I really do think I'm out!

With my timing I just worry that I've had several cycles where timing wasn't perfect (this time TTC and last time) and it just didn't happen for us those times, but when we had perfect timing with our daughter it happened. I just don't think my husband's sperm hang around too long or are in the best of health :( nothing to base that on other than the fact that he treats his body badly!! He's a musician and drinking, smoking and light drug use are par for the course it seems, especially around festival season. He also drinks loads of coffee, which I've heard isn't great. I guess the saving grace is that he eats well and exercises, so he's in great shape and fit, but I still don't think his habits will be kind to his swimmers. Ugh.


----------



## Lost7

I have some FRER arriving today hopefully! :lol:

Keep positive hun, try to have faith, it's hard. But at least you've not been trying for 12 months like me - that's really hard, We've been giving it our all now for over 12 months. OPK's HPT's, BBT's, Baby dancing until we are that exhausted! 

Good luck with testing tonight!
Notice from your Siggy, you also have a child on the ASD, my ASD child is 10 now. Rewarding but ever so hard work.


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## Lost7

Excuse me lovely - I SEE IT! Don't you dare class yourself out! Never out, even if ''witch'' shows herself! I see the line, keep calm. Re-test in 2 days xxxxxx


----------



## squirrel.

Sorry blabla :( :hugs: i can see the White test strip and dye bunching to the left of it. I hate these new FRERs with the white line where the test line would be, the way the dye moves makes it look like it has a pink line next to the White line, but you have to look closely to see it's not a real second line just the way the dye bunches around the White test strip. I don't remember FRERs doing this a couple of years ago. Hope you're one of those late BFPers! In this other thread I'm in there was someone who got a BFN on 13dpo and then a positive on like 18dpo with many BFNs between. Fingers crossed for you. You're not out till the witch shows!

Edit: I have not idea why my phone capitalised every word white


----------



## blablamana

=


----------



## Lost7

My little baby says Hooray for you all!

https://i.imgur.com/gzpXjdJ.jpg


----------



## Lost7

Took that picture just now lol. 

That's the old style FRER isn't it blabla? They're quite good. I see the line, so please think positive! Wish I had a line like that! I'll be doing a FRER as soon as they arrive I think, or I might try and wait until tomorrow!


----------



## patience090

sdc010905 said:


> Ladies I think I just got a bfp on free!maybe yesterday's blue dye wasn't an evap!I'm on public transport but will post a pic soon, so excited please let this be it. I think it's quite clear and it came up immediately!
> Jim I had positive digital book day 10 and 16 this month, it's a mind fuck.


Well look at you lol. I told you to demand AF away lol because this your month lol congrats hun and have a healthy and happy 9 months!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Good morning ladies. Tested a BFN at 10dpo so I am out. No more testing, just waiting in AF to start my last round of Clomid. 
I promised myself no early testing and I still caved. DH is devastated. :-( which makes it even harder. 
One more month trying then taking a much needed break. Too much heartache over the past year. 

To all the ladies, still waiting a very good luck. For those with ambiguous lines, j hope they turn into the real deal. 
Sorry for being so down, in just really fed up. Xx


----------



## patience090

squirrel. said:


> I think I see something on the clear blue Lost, but it seems to the right of where it should be and only at the top. I can't see anything on the bottom one, but it's so hard to photograph these things. Hopefully this is the start of your BFP!!


I agree with squirrel , I see something on the clear blue but it's very hard to see anything on the bottom one fix for you Lost this is your month as well.:flower:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Love your baby Lost. What a cutie pie. Xx


----------



## Lost7

Thanks ladies, stay positive!


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## patience090

Lost7 said:


> Excuse me lovely - I SEE IT! Don't you dare class yourself out! Never out, even if ''witch'' shows herself! I see the line, keep calm. Re-test in 2 days xxxxxx

I see it as well to be honest lol no squinching lol fxd for you hun


----------



## patience090

Lost7 said:


> My little baby says Hooray for you all!
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/gzpXjdJ.jpg

He's too adorable lol


----------



## Lost7

Thanks ladies! I have 4 FRER coming today (Hopefully), do I test today or try and wait tomorrow, or being the POAS addict I am, do one today when they arrive then one tomorrow too :lol: :oops:

Thanks for seeing my lines, I am hugely skeptical and to be fair, expecting a huge temp dip tomorrow and feeling really out! :cry: Like I tell you all though, I'm trying so hard to stay positive!


----------



## Lost7

SMU - Again, I massively have line eye!

https://i.imgur.com/UrBvb08.jpg


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## patience090

Hang in there ladies remember your not out until AF shows. Don't give in without a fight. Praying this is all our month I haven't been reading nothing but positive signs from this thread. Even from those who thought they was out and ended up with nice BFPs. :dust:

AFM it seems this week is going by sooo slow. I'm like is it Friday yet? Lol


----------



## Lost7

Thanks blabla.

:shock: 
No one judge me okay - but today I'm not wearing a bra.

Look what my right boob just did! :shock:

https://i.imgur.com/BRuO4bz.jpg

EDIT - I've been dry since giving up breastfeeding at least 9 months ago! :shock:


----------



## squirrel.

Blabla where abouts in NL are you? I was born and grew up there, going to Dutch primary school (then British international secondary school) and left when I was 18 to go to uni in the UK. Despite being British, I feel Dutch as well. We lived in a small town called Lisse between Amsterdam and The Hague.


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## squirrel.

Lost I see a shadow of a line on your new test. Hopefully this is it and a sticky bean!


----------



## Lost7

Fingers crossed! I really really hope so!


----------



## squirrel.

blablamana said:


> squirrel. said:
> 
> 
> Blabla where abouts in NL are you? I was born and grew up there, going to Dutch primary school (then British international secondary school) and left when I was 18 to go to uni in the UK. Despite being British, I feel Dutch as well. We lived in a small town called Lisse between Amsterdam and The Hague.
> 
> I grew up in this shitty little farm village in South-Holland haha (there wasn't even a grocery store there), but now I live in Utrecht :) I know Lisse!Click to expand...

:D I think it's more well known than it should be due to de Keukenhof. I wish I'd kept up with my Dutch more. I can still speak it, but not fluentl like I used to when I lived there. I think it would come back to me if I went back.


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Woohoo. I got my crosshairs. 3 DPO. Although I think I may have O'd late on cd 19....kind of hoping that since we BD on cd 19 at night. Really hoping to be one of the any BFPs on this thread!


----------



## Lost7

Yay Nurse, like the steady rise. Just what mine did! FX!


----------



## sdc010905

Lost i had those lines the last 3 days and was calling them bfn evaps. Look at my frer today with fmu! Hadnt used a frer since last fri because i thought id b wasting it. I did have bad evap on blue last month but my test was snow white at the 10 min mark, it took hours for it to come up.(last month-not today!) So excited right now!
 



Attached Files:







20150819_100641.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 25


----------



## sdc010905

Lost: also your baby is too cute!


----------



## Lost7

That's definitely a :bfp:

Congrats :) Excited for you.


----------



## Lost7

Thank you, he is rather cute.

*Thread updated. *


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A huge congratulations sdc. Xx
This has been a lucky thread again this month. 14 BFPs already. And a very happy and 9 months to you all. Xx


----------



## Lost7

I've updated the main page, also adding a paragraph, in case whilst I am away people wonder why the thread hasn't been updated. I've also decided to add a 'thread last updated' section too. So you personally know when the last update was.


----------



## sdc010905

blablamana said:


> I'm out ladies. Did a frer, saw a clear solid second line, got excited, took it apart to get a picture and ... seems like an indent.
> Can't even get it on a picture so here's a nice BFN for you all to show I'm out. I can see it in person, but not being able to get it on camera is exactly why it's really a BFN. I'll be awaiting AF now. :cry:
> 
> https://oi57.tinypic.com/24d4t5e.jpg
> 
> :sad2:

Blabla:i see a line here!


----------



## sdc010905

Ok think i put up the wrong pic i had a clearer one and also a digi positive now!


----------



## gina236

I'm so discouraged today. I took a fr rapid result yesterday at 5, bfn, then went and got the frer that I had ordered in the first place, took that at 8 and bfn. Looked back at the rapid result and swear I see a line. Held it up to the light and could still see it. But it was way out of the time limit. I took the other rapid result this morning with fmu and bfn. I have felt so positive I was pregnant my whole tww and now I just feel like AF is on the way :(


----------



## Lost7

:hugs: Gina. It is really hard isn't it? I can't wait for Friday, I'm going away for the weekend and taking myself away from this TTC and Pregnancy lark. I feel so discouraged too, we've been trying for 12 months now and all we have to show for it is 1 Miscarriage and 2 Chemicals. 

I don't use the term chemicals as I don't like the wording, but those 2 the lines never really processed much let alone got dark enough - so I've decided I'll call it 1 miscarriage and 2 CP's - just in those 12 months.

Feeling really tired and fed up of this shit. Month in Month out, everyone else but me. I don't know what the fuck I've done wrong in a previous life, because NO ONE deserves to be this humiliated. My body just sucks ass. I know too full and well my temperature WILL dip tomorrow and I know :witch: WILL arrive on Saturday. I think positive each and every month, it's hardly got me anywhere has it.


----------



## gina236

It's so discouraging to wait two weeks just to be slapped in the face with a fail. I really wish there was a way to know immediately. Like can't I get a text saying hey you just conceived and then a week later get one saying just an fyi, successful implantation occurred. :shrug:

If AF shows we are taking next month off. I am competing in a tough mudder and do not want to be 4 weeks along at it as I won't be able to tell anyone so I won't feel right skipping obstacles and thenot could end up hurting the baby. Just all around not good. At least this month I will be 8 weeks and have no problem telling my teammates. 

I definitely get you wanting to get away. I hope it helps you relax and unwind. Ttc shouldn't be this hard.


----------



## squirrel.

Sorry to hear you guys are feeling down. I can only imagine how hard it is to try for a year with no baby to show for it. Did it take long with your other children Lost? How old is your little boy? He looks a similar age to my daughter.


----------



## jGo_18

Congrats on the bfp ladies :)
Keep strong those waiting... I know this wait, this try again, all of it sucks... But when it works - and eventually I do believe it will, it will be so worth it.
My mom always says things happen only when they are meant to, the best thing you can do is put a big thank you out into the universe for the goodness that will come to you. 
It's hard to heed her advise some days, but I know when I focus my energy on being grateful I can even be on this journey I feel loads better.

Afm: finally a temp rise worth looking at! I had to put crosshairs in manually as FF isn't going to do since I'm still below a great deal of my temps. Hoping j got it right and at the latest our eggy was released on CD18.
This does, however, move my test date to 9.2.... Should I exit this thread and go to a September one? Or are ya'll ok with me hanging here? :)


----------



## squirrel.

How many children does everyone plan on having (if all goes well) ?


We have always planned on three, so this will be our last. I cannot say how depressing I find that fact. I have been secretly wanting four for the last two years or so. It just seems like my number. I don't know if it's due to the fact that my son is autistic and I want him to have as much love and support around him as possible. I can't deny that's probably on my reasoning somewhere, but largely it's due to be fact that my heart isn't full yet, I feel there will be room for one more after our next child. My husband would never agree though, so I think I need to accept this is it. When our next baby is one he will be getting snipped. I need to not ask him for another child in that year. It wouldn't be fair to him. I am really really really hoping we have twins next. I have always wanted twins and we'd also get those four kids. Wish I could put in an order for boy/girl twins :haha:


Lost I realised I didn't reply, yes my son is autistic, we don't know how severely yet. His language it very impaired, but he's gifted in maths, music and his memory (I say that mainly as a teacher and not his mother wearing rose tinted glasses). We hope when he learns to talk he will be high functioning and indeed his paediatricians have said he is very intelligent and will learn socisl skills that come to the rest of us intuitively. His long term prognosis from them is that he should lead a normal life one day. He is he light of my life and he and Isla are no different in my eyes, but he is a lot of hard work and he amount of emotional wrenches he drags me through... It's just so so so tough.


----------



## gina236

We plan on 2. Hopefully one of each. But at the same time my mom comes from a family of 8 kids and I see them interact and talk about childhood and I think it would be amazing to have a big family like that. Hubby is not so on board with that but we will see after we have a few.


----------



## mommyxofxone

i see something on the tests, but i never trust blue dye. 

cramps wicked today. bad back. and temp went down! WHAT?! after that positive yesterday my temp went down today? i've never had that happen?! i'm so upset! :cry: i don't even know what to do. do i take another opk? do i just assume its still coming? ttc makes me feel like i know nothing!


----------



## TryTryAgainn

Congratulations Hal and sdc! Isn't it lovely seeing that?!  
Lost I definitely see a line there, don't give up hope. 
AFM, i'm still POAS just because I'm still so shocked! I love seeing it everytime! 

(side note, I must have ovulated later than I thought if the weeks estimator is to be trusted..)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Lost7

*gina* - Yep, I&#8217;ve had that for 12 months now and even if I have been lucky enough to conceive then I&#8217;ve lost them, a double slap in my face.

*squirrel*. - I&#8217;d have been due in October and that loss hurts the most because I convinced myself it was our rainbow. I literally tested and tested again, lines got darker for a while and I &#8216;&#8217;knew&#8217;&#8217; that our rainbow was coming. He&#8217;d have been due 13th October. To be honest, we were really not trying, it was NTNP, some took longer than others! My little boy is now 14 months, he was born last June.
I planned on having 10 children with my ex husband, we had 5. I then had another baby with a BF who was too immature. My Fiancé is bringing him up as his own though. My Fiancé would like 1 or 2, but will be happy with 1. Good luck with the twins, I naturally conceived twins in 2010. :happydance: It was a complete and utter shock, having no family history. I just decided to bang out two eggs for some reason. :lol:
I am no expert but your son sounds like he has Aspergers. They pick one subject they are an expert in. My son is 10 years old and still wetting the bed unfortunately. Although he has just been dry for 4 days, I am very proud of him. He has a residential in October and I am desperately trying to get him dry. He was born with a congenital condition, meaning aged 5 years old he had an operation on his penis. He physically couldn&#8217;t potty train. Life with him can be hard work, but life with him is also very rewarding. I knew right from a baby there was 'something not quite right' and we fought for many years without a diagnosis, he'd be up until 2am, having minimal naps. After 6 years of hell I almost snapped. Doctors then had to listen. So far, he's had 3 operations to date.

*jGo* - Thanks for your words of wisdom but honestly, I have lost so many babies now. It&#8217;s like someone has a person vendetta against me. If you could see how sad and upset we both are, I think you&#8217;d understand a little more. We are destroyed. Utterly destroyed.


----------



## Lost7

Just a quick note about the CB with conception indicator. It is not an exact science. 
It doesn't mean you O'd earlier or later. They are not a medical test. If you're interested in beta results or progression, it's best off ordering a quantitive beta from your doctor.


----------



## Lost7

mommyxofxone said:


> i see something on the tests, but i never trust blue dye.
> 
> cramps wicked today. bad back. and temp went down! WHAT?! after that positive yesterday my temp went down today? i've never had that happen?! i'm so upset! :cry: i don't even know what to do. do i take another opk? do i just assume its still coming? ttc makes me feel like i know nothing!

:evil: That really is frustrating as hell. I would keep taking OPK's hun. I can't remember - did you get a positive? I'm not sure if it could be a 'fall back rise'. Just have to keep watching FF and I'd definitely keep POAS!


----------



## Lost7

TryTryAgainn said:


> Lost I definitely see a line there, don't give up hope.
> AFM, i'm still POAS just because I'm still so shocked! I love seeing it everytime!
> 
> (side note, I must have ovulated later than I thought if the weeks estimator is to be trusted..)

Thanks, I've just done a FRER and it's :bfn: so I am feeling really upset. 
That test means you conceived 1-2 weeks ago, not that you're 1-2 weeks pregnant. In fact you're 3-4 weeks pregnant. Congrats again.


----------



## jGo_18

Lost... I know you are sad. It's not hard to see that or understand it. I wasn't trying to say you shouldn't be... I was just hoping to brighten your day for a moment with something that has been helpful to me. I know how frustrating and sad our journey has been so far, I can't imagine adding in losses... I just wanted to put something hopeful out there. I'm sorry if I overstepped.


----------



## Lost7

No no - you didn't. I'm sorry, I did though. I was way out of order, I'm sorry hun. I just, really am so upset. I am in tears here. Bottom lip is going as well lol. I try each month to stay positive and it gets us no where. :cry:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Lost yeah i got my positive yesterday! my temp also went up yesterday? maybe yesterdays temp was a fluke since the day before and today are exactly the same. i'm just nervous i'm going to miss o. or do all this bding and miss it completely!


----------



## Lost7

Can fall back rises happen on 1DPO? I've never heard of it but maybe you'll get CH's at 3DPO! Keep up :spermy: just in case!


----------



## mommyxofxone

working on it! you know ttc is so discouraging. i'm really down about the whole thing today.


----------



## AngelOb

Out 100%, began to feel crampy yesterday and AF showed up right on time today. On to September.


----------



## Lost7

You and me both hun, I'm going to enjoy the weekend off the forum to be fair.


----------



## Lost7

:hugs: AngelOb


----------



## AngelOb

Enjoy you're weekend camping Lost. I'm going to enjoy mine as well, relax and have some fun.


----------



## squirrel.

Whereabouts in the country are you lost? There is an amazing fertility specialist who works on the NHS just outside London. He specialises in women with multiple miscarriages. My friend had suffered 11 miscarriages over two years by the time she saw him. He tried various things and then hit on success with progesterone. It took another miscarriage before they tried that and since then she has had two beautiful baby girls. I can only imagine how difficult so many losses are. 

Oscar hasn't got aspergers sadly. Aspergers and high functioning autism are very similar, but the largest difference is that in aspergers language develops on time and in high functioning autism there is a language delay. Oscar is three and a half and not saying much. He is getting more language, but we are still only at the commands stage. He doesn't talk for conversation's sake just to request things it point out what things are. He got his formal diagnosis at 2.5. I have been on at the health professionals since he was a few months old. Like you, I just knew. It took a year and a half from them first agreeing he was different at his 12 month review to finally getting the diagnosis, but I'm glad we got there in the end. I'm a teacher and Have been worried about his schooling ever since I suspected he was autistic. So I sought an EHC plan for him earlier this spring to give him preference over schools and support in school. It only took two months and now he has his EHC plan and he has a 1:1 support lined up for when he starts nursery in a few weeks. We're hoping he will attend that school as well, but apparently the head will try and stop him going there (this came from the Senco's mouth after just saying smugly how the school was in the top 5% for SEN provision in the borough, I was in disbelief and queried my own head about it, who agrees it's shocking and not allowed!). I have a fight on my hands to get him into that school, but it's a fight I will win as legally this head hasn't got a leg to stand on in trying to deny my son goes to his school. Clearly notions of inclusion haven't reached that head's ears yet. You can't deny a little boy a place in school just because he was born autistic. It's sickening.


----------



## Lost7

Squirell. - 

I&#8217;m in Oxfordshire hun. I have been referred to the Oxfordshire FS. My doctor says she can&#8217;t (or rather won&#8217;t) prescribe progesterone, despite the strong evidence with miscarriages my prog levels were extremely low, too low to sustain a pregnancy. Sorry to hear about your friend. :( Miscarrying so many times is horrible, horrible. 

I remember that stage very well, points to a cup, ah he wants a drink. You are extremely lucky to have a diagnosis that early, everyone I speak to on the ASD community have to wait many years, with the earliest diagnosis being at 6 years old. My sons paediatrician wrote a note to our GP, intending for us to NOT see it. &#8216;&#8217;I don&#8217;t wish to diagnose for fear of how the parents will use it&#8217;&#8217; If that cow meant for getting him the support he needs and deserves then yeah - damn right.
My son constantly has 1:1 programs in his school to help him learn, he is a practical thinker. He can not do any work in his head, he needs physical things to be working on. He is easily distracted and genuinely, needs help to learn. Your school sounds a bit rubbish if the head doesn&#8217;t want him there. Unfortunately there are some ASD children who turn violent. Thankfully, my son used to be but did grow out of it. Many on the ASD are violent and that&#8217;s probably why the head doesn&#8217;t want him there. I agree with you though, fight for it. As long as you&#8217;ve seen the recent reports of the school from the examining bodies and all went well there.


----------



## squirrel.

I work in the same local education authority as the school (and also where we live) so I know all about the schools In our area from a teacher's point of view. I even went to look round this school once before realising I didn't want to work there despite their amazing reputation. It was too rigid and stifling for anyone with any semblance of creativity. Yet, the kids make great progress and I like how they sort out their year groups by age. In terms of provision it will also be the best for him in terms of the quality of SEN provision they provide. The reason the head doesn't want him is due to money and also that he might scratch their perfect 100% attainment at year 6 record, not due to violence. In itself this is ridiculous too as just because a child is autistic, that doesn't mean they won't be able to achieve level 4. I have taught a huge range of autistic children over he course of my career and there have been several very high achieving ones. I doubt (hope) Oscar will become violent he is (as of yet) very meek and placid. Most don't realise he's autistic at first glance, it's only when people try to engage him that his social and communication difficulties become evident. I think they'll wait and see what kind of autistic child he is when he's in nursery and then decide whether or not to fight me on this. They won't succeed, legally they can't. As to his diagnosis, he was very young, but due to us taking him to specialist after specialist we had a sheaf of evidence that they couldn't deny. It was difficult process, but we forced our way forwards to get him that diagnosis as it would open up speech and occupational therapies to him that would help his long term chances. We haven't actually scribed much therapy for him sadly even with the diagnosis, so we have taken him to private speech therapy instead at a huge cost. I just need to know he's going to be okay. *sorry for high jacking the thread!!! I can't stop myself when I get going sometimes!!*

My friend ran into similar problems with various fertility specialists regarding progesterone until finally she went to this one who did prescribe it. I hope yours comes to her senses soon enough!


----------



## Lost7

FRER evap, woo - go me! :shrug:

https://i.imgur.com/zUnS2T8.jpg


----------



## gina236

Does anyone else see what I do? Hard to get in a picture and I didn't see it until 3 hours but who knows. Maybe in a few days it will progress into something.. :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







2015-08-19_07.04.48.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 21


----------



## squirrel.

Lost this is the guy: https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-25775823

My friend didn't live locally, she was referred to him from London. Maybe you could be referred from Oxfordshire? Her FS here wouldn't prescribe her progesterone.


----------



## squirrel.

Sorry lost, I can't see the recap, but I am terrible at seeing these things.

Gina, I can see something on the bottom picture. I hope it's a dried line and not an evap!

I did a silly thing earlier. I was at the shop buying lunch when I caved and bought the only test they had: a clear blue digital with conception indicator :( obviously a BFN. I'm probably only around 10dpo, why did I do it???!!! I have a serious problem! I can't wait to be home with my cheapies so they can satiate my crazy POAS obsession!


----------



## campn

Congrats on the BFPs! So encouraging! 

I have a question for you ladies, I always ovulate later in the cycle (around day 20) does this mean if I'm pregnant I won't really know as early as other women who have shorter cycles? my cycles are at least 30-32 days.


----------



## Lost7

I don't know who my FS is yet, I'm still waiting for a letter!


----------



## Lost7

Aww Squirrel. :( 

My stash is massive. This is without all the IC's and I have more of the top left in the picture (10).


I have 7 CB with conception indicator and I think 5 CB plus.


----------



## Dtrisha

Hey ladies! I think I'm at the start of getting my BFP MAYBE. So I want to go get a good test to test with. What do you suggest? I would get the frer but I've been hearing bad results with it. Any other suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Ggbabylove

Lost don't give up! KMFX you will see a line get darker. You can take me off the confirmation thingy btw. *hugs*

Af is due today... Yet nothing. But I'm always late which makes not conceiving even more frustrating cAuse all u want is to try again for on the next cycle, but having AF MIA makes it impossible grrrr&#128545; 

So happy for all the BFPs!!! Congrats girls!


----------



## Kuji

Dtrisha - Honestly, a good FRER works just fine.

When I got a super faint on a IC, I went and bought a box of two First Response tests. I then backed it up with a Clear Blue Digital, all were BFP :D

So more or less, a FRER is fine, it's just also good to back it up with a Digital.


----------



## Lost7

Thanks Gg! I've just done a really emotional vlog for my YouTube. Emotional isn't the word!


----------



## Lost7

Forgot I added you on the 17th Gg! :shock: :oops:


----------



## Dtrisha

Thanks kuji! I have cheapie a and I think there's a faint line so I wanna try these to see.


----------



## Kuji

campn - From the question on the last page, yes, you would find out later. 

Ex. I have a CD 26-27 cycle. If we were to start our cycles on the exact same day, AF or a pregnancy would be determined sooner for me as for you. People with shorter cycles usually ovulate sooner than those with longer cycles. 
You ovulate around CD20, while I usually ovulate around CD 13-15. 

Hope this helped :) 

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## Lost7

Good luck!


----------



## Kuji

Dtrisha - I see. Yeah, I would then go with what I suggested. That's what I did with my own super faint IC! :haha: 

Good luck!


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah camera won't detect it


----------



## Lost7

It's so hot today isn't it? Or is that just me? 

Looking forward to a massive temp dip tomorrow, I know it's coming.


----------



## Dtrisha

What do you think ladies ?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.9 KB
Views: 30


----------



## Lost7

Sorry, I can't see anything. How many DPO are you?


----------



## Dtrisha

Better pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 32


----------



## Lost7

Think I see something on that. If the IC was picking it up I'm sure it ought to be much darker on a FRER though. FX


----------



## Dtrisha

I feel like it is though. I barely could see my one here. I feel like I can see this clearer for sure. My camera couldn't even detect the IC


----------



## Lost7

FX


----------



## Dtrisha

Thanks!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I'm on my phone so I'm afraid I can't see it. But it doesn't mean it's not there. FX'd for a darker line when you next test. Xx

AFM, the dreaded snot looking EWCM. A sure sign of rising oestrogen and falling progesterone. The witch is coming, AGAIN. :-( xx


----------



## Lost7

I wish I knew what you meant by snot CM! :lol:

Before AF my CM is usually dry, sticky, with white small blobs if that makes sense! 
I'll check my CM later and report back! FX for you teeny weeny :hugs:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

It's EWCM but not clear! More greeny/yellow IYKWIM? Lol xx


----------



## squirrel.

Dtrisha - I think I can see it on the second picture. I hope this is it for you!! I know what you mean about finding it hard to photograph a faint line. Hope it darkens for you!


----------



## Dtrisha

Thank you! Me too. I'm goin. To try to hold out till Friday to see if AF arrives. Then GI from there.


----------



## patience090

Dtrisha said:


> Thank you! Me too. I'm goin. To try to hold out till Friday to see if AF arrives. Then GI from there.

I see it too hun. I'll be testing along with you Friday :hugs:


----------



## Dtrisha

Patience- yeah hoping it's darker Friday!!


----------



## Lost7

Teeny Weeny said:


> It's EWCM but not clear! More greeny/yellow IYKWIM? Lol xx

Nope - can you PM me a picture or is that just a bit too gross? :haha:
I'm going to check mine in a bit! I'll know whether AF is coming just by the sight of it!


----------



## hal423

Wow this thread is super busy! I've tried to catch up on my phone so forgive me if I leave anyone out!

Sdc - huge congrats! Hoping for a sticky bean for you and that we can be bump buddies!

Lost - I'm sorry you're feeling so down :( you're still really early though so keep your chin up!! We are here for you!

Dtrisha - I can't see anything on the FRER but prob cause I'm on my phone. Good luck for friday!

Patience - good luck on Friday as well!

J-go - I think you're right about the O day and that you're now in the TWW! Woo hoo! 

Good luck to everyone else in the TWW and those waiting to O!


----------



## Lost7

Thanks hal!


----------



## mommyxofxone

campn said:


> Congrats on the BFPs! So encouraging!
> 
> I have a question for you ladies, I always ovulate later in the cycle (around day 20) does this mean if I'm pregnant I won't really know as early as other women who have shorter cycles? my cycles are at least 30-32 days.

I o'd on cd21 with dd. i found out at 12dpo. it doesn't really matter how long your cycle is. it matters when you implant. And each persons cycle and lp is different. so doesn't really mean anything :)




Teeny Weeny said:


> I'm on my phone so I'm afraid I can't see it. But it doesn't mean it's not there. FX'd for a darker line when you next test. Xx
> 
> AFM, the dreaded snot looking EWCM. A sure sign of rising oestrogen and falling progesterone. The witch is coming, AGAIN. :-( xx

ohhhhh i hate that, i get that. i read some ladies get it before their bfp too!! so don't give up yet.


----------



## JLM73

OMFG WTH I haven't been able to get this site to load since last night!!
It took 7 tries and 3 restarts just to get to a reply page. This is crazy. Ever since the ads in back changed to Chex it has been like this.

OK well let me do do my update now in case it takes 3 hours to get here again...
I am on cd 14 cp still soft high, open, watery cm, but my full fern from ystrdy has changed to broken up pieces, practically gone.
My opk was just done and it's neg, but still a strong 2nd line ( maybe 1/2 as dark as control).
My temp finally went up ystrdy, but down a touch today.
I discarded the first 2 temps, as they were much much higher during the first couple days of this cycle, and I think they were left over from last month's great chart with a loss type end.
Now that they aren't skewing where my coverline will eventually be, The avg of the temps comes to 97.13, which would put yesterday's and today's temps just above that cover. BUT if I also discard that one really high temp, then the coverline would fall to 97.08, which still puts these last 2 temps above cover.
I'm not concerned about a slow rise, that's normal for me, but I don't think FF will give me crosshairs tomorrow without discarding that one really high temp this cycle. If I switch to opk mode it says I O today :growlmad: 
I was really hoping I O'd cd12 again, as it gave a better chance of :spermy: from all donations being there...sigh...:shrug:
below is ystrdy and today's ferning just to see how diff 24 hrs is monitoring ferning. I'll also include ystrday's opk, and todays...
If you need me I'll be in the "Not Amused" waiting room :coffee:
*cd13 Full Fern & 24 hrs later cd14*


*OPKs cd13 & cd14*


----------



## ciz

Evening ladies. Well I won't be testing tomorrow as I used my last tests today lol. 
[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20150819_163415-1.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20150819_163415-1.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

I think bottom test is showing something


----------



## sdc010905

hal423 said:


> Wow this thread is super busy! I've tried to catch up on my phone so forgive me if I leave anyone out!
> 
> Sdc - huge congrats! Hoping for a sticky bean for you and that we can be bump buddies!
> 
> Lost - I'm sorry you're feeling so down :( you're still really early though so keep your chin up!! We are here for you!
> 
> Dtrisha - I can't see anything on the FRER but prob cause I'm on my phone. Good luck for friday!
> 
> Patience - good luck on Friday as well!
> 
> J-go - I think you're right about the O day and that you're now in the TWW! Woo hoo!
> 
> Good luck to everyone else in the TWW and those waiting to O!

Thanks hal, that would be great


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Question....have any of you ever NOT dried up after O? I am 3 dpo and had tons of creamy cm so far today. I felt it so went to the restroom and noticed it there. Then I checked my cervix and when I took my finger out (Sorry TMI) I had tons of it all on my finger. I know some cm is normal after O, but THIS much? Also been feeling a tad crampy but I know 3dpo nothing can happen so maybe its all random


----------



## ciz

NurseMommyTTC said:


> Question....have any of you ever NOT dried up after O? I am 3 dpo and had tons of creamy cm so far today. I felt it so went to the restroom and noticed it there. Then I checked my cervix and when I took my finger out (Sorry TMI) I had tons of it all on my finger. I know some cm is normal after O, but THIS much? Also been feeling a tad crampy but I know 3dpo nothing can happen so maybe its all random

I don't really. Stay wet ish then creamy. I don't get loads though


----------



## sdc010905

Lost i hope you see something in the morn, that clearblue earlier looked like the start of something....and enjoy camping. 

Also ladies, i wasnt temping so i cant b sure how accurate it is but my positive cb digi opk happened on day 10-today is day27-thats a late bfp, i was so sure i was out. I had no symptoms except late af. Stay hopeful. I did 3 tests yest, a dodgy blue dye with a little something and 2 stark white bfns on superdrug own brand 10 miu pink dyes.


----------



## gina236

3 dpo isn't too early to feel something. Hormones change the minute sperm meets egg. It's possible to feel symptoms, just most people dont. It depends how sensitive your body is to hormone changes. And creamy CM is a good sign!


----------



## sdc010905

ciz said:


> Evening ladies. Well I won't be testing tomorrow as I used my last tests today lol.
> [URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20150819_163415-1.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20150819_163415-1.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> I think bottom test is showing something

I see something on bottom but not sure if its pink. Fx!


----------



## Breeaa

ciz said:


> Evening ladies. Well I won't be testing tomorrow as I used my last tests today lol.
> [URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20150819_163415-1.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20150819_163415-1.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> I think bottom test is showing something


I think I see something too on the bottom!


----------



## Breeaa

Bfn this morning with a dollar tree test but no AF yet, no cramps either and I usually get cramps. My AF always comes before I wake up in the morning so this is out of the norm for me. FX


----------



## jGo_18

Well I've officially lost my mind.... I tested... I'm at best 3dpo... I've lost it.


All opks, bottom is hpt
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 56.9 KB
Views: 17


----------



## squirrel.

BFN upon getting home. I knew it was coming, yet still feel quite crushed. I took a cheapie and an FRER and both can't even be tweaked to show a shadow.

I'm either 11, 10 or 9dpo. If I were 11dpo or even 10dpo I'd expect the cheapie to show up at least as it did last time on the night of 10dpo. I feel worse than I expected. Will obviously test tomorrow if AF doesn't show, as this is me and I won't kid myself into thinking I am anything less than a massive POAS addict, but I am feeling pretty sad right now.


----------



## Ganton

I'm so sorry squirrel. Even when you're expecting BFN, there's always that hope there and so it's still disappointing. I hope the next couple of days bring better need.


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## Lost7

I am so friggin hot. It's only 15 degrees outside. Windows wide open and I'm still hot.

Fingers crossed my temp doesn't dip like I think it will.


----------



## JLM73

ok I have to catch up badly, as apparently I can no longer use this site with Windows 8 (which i despise) and Internet explorer...had to start using chrome specifically to even load this site anymore :growlmad:
I'm going to read the last 20 pages lol be back soon
And yay Jgo - I can't POAS yet but I still enjoy looking, even if you don't think you see anything :rofl:


----------



## jGo_18

JLM73 said:


> ok I have to catch up badly, as apparently I can no longer use this site with Windows 8 (which i despise) and Internet explorer...had to start using chrome specifically to even load this site anymore :growlmad:
> I'm going to read the last 20 pages lol be back soon
> And yay Jgo - I can't POAS yet but I still enjoy looking, even if you don't think you see anything :rofl:

I'm usually pretty good at holding off! I can't believe I did that at barely an unconfirmed 3dpo... And even worse, I swear I saw a shadow of a line hahaha I'm nuts!


----------



## AdriansMama

Hello ladies :) I just got my bfp today and I was wondering if there was a Facebook group for April 2016 babies ? I would love to join one


----------



## JLM73

Whew that took a while to catch up. 
I am gonna see if I get crosshairs tomoro with or without that one high temp I had mid cycle - it's random. If I don't I really have no idea when I O'd

Congrats Hal and sdc, and Lost I did see something on your test a few pages back - really


----------



## Kuji

AdriansMama - I'm not sure about a facebook page but there is a thread here called April Raindrops. You can click the banner in my signature to get to it.


----------



## mommyxofxone

JLM73 said:


> ok I have to catch up badly, as apparently I can no longer use this site with Windows 8 (which i despise) and Internet explorer...had to start using chrome specifically to even load this site anymore :growlmad:
> I'm going to read the last 20 pages lol be back soon
> And yay Jgo - I can't POAS yet but I still enjoy looking, even if you don't think you see anything :rofl:

i've been having an awful time getting it to load as well! so annoying! 




Kuji said:


> AdriansMama - I'm not sure about a facebook page but there is a thread here called April Raindrops. You can click the banner in my signature to get to it.

i wish i was in april raindrops :(


----------



## JLM73

I wish I was too, but at this rate I am just hoping I O'd!
I have been having sharp cervical pulls and cramping all day - usually this happens when my cp changes.
Hoping it doesn't go below Med, as I haven't had a low cervix since my c sect 5 yrs ago 
Generally irritable today, I hate not knowing where I am in the TWW if at all, as I have always been able to tell before.:shrug:


----------



## JLM73

Sorry all still catching up - 
Jgo I'm so glad you are finally upward bound on temps. I really hope the :spermy: battalion conquered the evil Zona Pellucida!

Hal - Super cute preg announcement!

Lost- the baby is just adorable in that pic.

Nurse- still hoping daughter is doing better by the minute
Sorry for anyone I left out


----------



## jGo_18

Thanks JLM! Hope your crosshairs are in your near future!


----------



## AdriansMama

Thank you ! :)


----------



## Sweetmama26

I'm still very constipated. And I have heartburn so fricken bad. And a lot of nausea. I thought my temp would be higher this morning but it wasn't more than a .1 jump from yesterday, regardless that's better than nothing I'm 8DPO, is that too early to test still? Maybe I'll take one first thing AM


----------



## JLM73

SweetMama it's not too early but highly unlikely you will see anything, even with 10miu tests.
I got 2 of my bfps the eves of 9dpo with 15miu tests, but saw nothing on them at all 8dpo - might I also add what I got 9dpo was a super squinter haze of a line, that was so barely visible.
Fmu will prob be a better chance, but if you have alot of hpts - go for it! I prob would lol


----------



## Kuji

8dpo is on the early side but some people have had positives. I got my own bfp by 10dpo personally. 

To have the best results, you need to be as close to AF's expected arrival as possible.


----------



## Lost7

As expected. 

Huge temp dip. 

I am out


----------



## squirrel.

BFN this morning again. At the latest I could be 10dpo. I got a BFN on the morning of 10dpo on an FRER last time and a BFP in the evening on a cheapie that was so faint it wouldn't have been there in the morning, but these are these are the things I tell myself to try and scrabble a last bit of hope. In all likelihood I'm 11dpo, where last time I had a very clear positive FRER and a 1-2 weeks on the clearblue digital. So the fact that I can't even get a shadow means this cycle is over. I'm going to take a little break from B&B and try and salvage some of my feelings. I knew that this cycle wasn't going to work with my husband away, but I still feel really sad.

Good luck to everyone still waiting! I really hope you all get BFPs and in the nicest way I hope that I won't see you in the September testing thread :D

Onwards and upwards, come on Soy, do your thing! Stop me from waiting nearly a month to ovulate next cycle!!


----------



## Lost7

I know the feeling we're away this weekend and as soon as September comes I can resign from this thread and take another break.


----------



## Lost7

If I could, I'd resign from it now. But I can't so I have to stick it out. Regardless.


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## Lost7

Thanks but I'm really not optimistic, I've been doing this too long!


FRER, a :bfn: of course!

https://i.imgur.com/hsSEQ37.jpg


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Sorry Lost, but we seem to share the same feelings at the moment.
I adjusted my chart (only 1 temp) to put me at 13dpo (not 11dpo) which I believe to be true as well as the HUGE temp dip to cover the witch will be here soon. 
I will be taking a break from here soon and perhaps come back in my next TWW. I am really feeling down at the moment. On to month 15. :-( xx


----------



## Lost7

Are you on Facebook? I'd love to befriend you there so we can both take a break together. I'm onto Month 13, and successfully giving up now. Nothing. Not even OPK's. In fact, I'm thinking of putting them all on eBay, tests, I have 7 clear blue digital, 5 clear blue plus, at least 16 clear blue dual hormone, and that's without all the IC's!


----------



## Lost7

*Thread updated. 
*
(Put myself down for :witch:)

I have removed my FF chart because of the temp dip and we're giving up TTC now so it's pointless having it there. 
Also, its quite humiliating having a temp dip. Again. 

:witch: hasn't arrived yet, but I know she will, therefore have updated the thread.

Good luck to everyone else waiting to O and test. :hugs: 

I wish you the very best of luck.

I have today signed up with an infertility website which I hope will give me a little more hope, rather than month in month out my body failing.


----------



## patience090

Lost7 said:


> *Thread updated.
> *
> (Put myself down for :witch:)
> 
> I have removed my FF chart because of the temp dip and we're giving up TTC now so it's pointless having it there.
> Also, its quite humiliating having a temp dip. Again.
> 
> :witch: hasn't arrived yet, but I know she will, therefore have updated the thread.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else waiting to O and test. :hugs:
> 
> I wish you the very best of luck.
> 
> I have today signed up with an infertility website which I hope will give me a little more hope, rather than month in month out my body failing.


I had a temp dip at 10 dpo heck I even started bleeding to only find out it was implanration bleeding it only last 5 hours I remember this because it was the day of my step father funeral. I knew if I took a test that day it wouldn't show a positive I waited until at least 12 dpo and for sure I got a strong positive on all three tests I took. Please stop allowing it to get you down I know its hard on you but god gives his toughest battles to his strongest warriors. Your blessing is coming. Enjoy your camping trip love.


----------



## campn

Lost, I'm so sorry, it's okay to feel the way you feel now, that's a lot for you to handle on your own. I really pray and hope you get your BFP so soon and who knows? Maybe when you stop charting and all that you'll get it and it will be the best surprise ever! 

I tested today two days before AF is supposed to come BFN. I'll test again when AF is due... I haven't been sleeping at night, but when I fall asleep for just minutes I dream of getting two pink lines! This is driving me crazy!


----------



## gina236

Tested this morning with a first response gold, :bfn: :( I am 15 dpo. AF is due today. No sign of her but not holding out much hope anymore. Thinking I am completely crazy thinking I O'd early and I will actually just get AF on Saturday like originally planned. Basically taking it as it comes at this point. Nothing more I can do. Cervix is still soft and high and cm is still creamy which has me totally confused :shrug:


----------



## jGo_18

Oh Lost, I know your inner defenses are up and you are trying to protect yourself from bigger disappointment... But it is not over yet. Dips happen, and they can be for all the right reasons. We are all rooting for you, you gotta root for yourself too.

Afm: I doubt I'll see crosshairs and if I do, they will be inaccurate... But a solid second rise came today... Finally!


----------



## squirrel.

Okay, so I'm shaking!!!

I just peed in a cup and stuck a clearblue plus into it expecting to see nothing. To my absolute surprise within the minute I started to see a faint faint line. As it became clear it was there I ripped out an FRER, superdrug test, my other clearblue plus and a cheapie and dipped them in the same pot. ALL HAVE FAINT LINES and all of them showed up within 5 minutes!!!! :dance:

I tried to catch them on camera, but only managed with these two. I am shaking. I can't believe it!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4091.jpg
File size: 209.1 KB
Views: 32









IMG_4094.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 40


----------



## Dtrisha

Yay squirrel!!! That's exactly how my FRER read. Super faint. But still there! When is AF supposed to show?


----------



## jGo_18

Hooray Squirrel!


----------



## squirrel.

Lost, sorry so overwhelmed I didn't check back through the post before posting. I'm sorry to hear you're feeling so down about your temp dip. A temp dip like that does not mean you are out. It's too early for AF right? On the day I got a BFP with my daughter I got a temp dip bigger than yours and that was on the day of my positive test (also 10dpo in the evening with a cheapie - nothing in the morning on FRER). You're not out yet!!! But I can understand needing to take a step back. I so hope this is your lucky cycle and you get your rainbow!


----------



## Lost7

jGo - Really surprised they haven't given you CH's yet hun. :hugs:


----------



## jGo_18

Lost7 said:


> jGo - Really surprised they haven't given you CH's yet hun. :hugs:

It's because those tiny rises after cd18 (when I think I ovulated) are so much lower than previous temps. If I have another higher temp tmrw it'll give me dotted crosshairs at cd20 and if that's accurate then I'm out :cry:


----------



## squirrel.

Dtrisha said:


> Yay squirrel!!! That's exactly how my FRER read. Super faint. But still there! When is AF supposed to show?

Thanks ladies :D

I'm not sure when AF is due as I could be 10, 11 or 12dpo (I'm thinking 10dpo due to the faintness of the tests and when my EWCM dropped off). I have an 11 day luteal phase, so I guess Saturday it's due? I soooooo hope this is sticky. I'm still shaking. I was sooooooo sure I was out. I just keep looking at all those faint lines in wonder.


----------



## Lost7

Blurrghh! :hugs: I think you understand FF more than me and I've been using it nearly a year now :haha:

Squirell. Do you have any untweaked photos? I'll update the thread when it's a little more clearer. :happydance:


----------



## jGo_18

Yeah... FF wants to see at least 6 temps lower than your temp at "1dpo"... So since I don't have a temp after that dip that is higher than about 6 other temps until cd21, if I get crosshairs it'll be the day before that... I put in a fake temp for tmrw to see and its dotted lines... Which I expected since no other signs of ovulation line up with that day. I will probably just stick with my manually entered crosshairs and hope I'm right :/


----------



## mommyxofxone

wooo hooo squirrel congrats!!!!! 

jgo i STILL think cd18 is when you o'd. thats when temps started going up! 


afm over here temp did go up but to the same temp- 97.3 which has me concerned! i seem to be stuck in the same two temps. really hoping tomorrow goes up higher instead of back down!!!!!


----------



## squirrel.

They are soooo hard to see without tweaking on pictures, but clear (yet very faint) in real life. The one I can capture without tweaking is one of the clearblue plus ones just about without tweaking. I'm pretty confident they are real as I have them on all tests, but I am hoping they will darken tomorrow!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4113.jpg
File size: 243.6 KB
Views: 26


----------



## jGo_18

Mommy - I hope you are right! I'm trying to force myself to believe it happened no later then cd18 and that I'm still in the game!


----------



## ciz

[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20150820_131832.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20150820_131832.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

11dpo and Bfn not looking good =(


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

I am sorry you feel so down Lost. Its only natural to use a defense mechanism to avoid the disappointment, although you still arent out. I even already assume im out and im only 4 dpo. You are so blessed to have many beautiful children already but I understand your longing to have one with your fiance. I always have my fx for you :hugs: 

Question for everyone (more like opinion) I have is related to BBT taking. I NEVER sleep more than 3 hours at a time, Im lucky to even get three straight hours. I wake like 3 times a night. (I guess i'd be ready for a baby haha :dohh:). And if I do happen to get over 3 hours, it usually doesnt time up with my "normal" temp time. Would you recommend using the temp after the longest stretch of sleep even though its a bit earlier or later than the "normal" time, or would you use the "normal" time temp, even though that temp was with less sleep? Whats more important? 
For example, last night:

11pm-fell asleep
1:40 am-temp was 98.19 after 2 hr 40 min of sleep
3:20am(closer to normal time)-97.84 after only 1 hr 40 min of sleep. 

This is also why I dont trust temp adjusters either. They say the earlier it is, the lower your temp is, so if i used an adjuster, it wouldve made the 3:20 temp higher than it was naturally at 97.84. Why I would have a lower temp later in the morning after less sleep is beyond me :shrug: BBT stresses me outtt :wacko:


----------



## patience090

squirrel. said:


> Okay, so I'm shaking!!!
> 
> I just peed in a cup and stuck a clearblue plus into it expecting to see nothing. To my absolute surprise within the minute I started to see a faint faint line. As it became clear it was there I ripped out an FRER, superdrug test, my other clearblue plus and a cheapie and dipped them in the same pot. ALL HAVE FAINT LINES and all of them showed up within 5 minutes!!!! :dance:
> 
> I tried to catch them on camera, but only managed with these two. I am shaking. I can't believe it!!


Congrats squirrel I see the lines clear in both pictures


----------



## JLM73

Hi ladies running out the door so quick update
I am either 1 dpo or 5dpo per FF if I switch to opk mode...??
If I remove cd13 opk it goes back to the high peak temp on cd 10 as O day, and if I leave all 3 +opks it uses yesterday as O...
Temp just creeping up, so I have no idea which to ise, but am staying in opk mode for now - the red line helps my sanity ...sigh :coffee:


----------



## pacificlove

I know I said I would wait with testing until AF is due, but debating otherwise... LOL

Ever since o, I've been feeling these twinges and light cramps, mostly on the right side. I never have cramps except during the second day of AF. 
AF isn't due until after the 25th. Too early to test I think?


----------



## TTDuck

NurseMommyTTC said:


> Question for everyone (more like opinion) I have is related to BBT taking. I NEVER sleep more than 3 hours at a time, Im lucky to even get three straight hours. I wake like 3 times a night. (I guess i'd be ready for a baby haha :dohh:). And if I do happen to get over 3 hours, it usually doesnt time up with my "normal" temp time. Would you recommend using the temp after the longest stretch of sleep even though its a bit earlier or later than the "normal" time, or would you use the "normal" time temp, even though that temp was with less sleep? Whats more important?
> For example, last night:
> 
> 11pm-fell asleep
> 1:40 am-temp was 98.19 after 2 hr 40 min of sleep
> 3:20am(closer to normal time)-97.84 after only 1 hr 40 min of sleep.
> 
> This is also why I dont trust temp adjusters either. They say the earlier it is, the lower your temp is, so if i used an adjuster, it wouldve made the 3:20 temp higher than it was naturally at 97.84. Why I would have a lower temp later in the morning after less sleep is beyond me :shrug: BBT stresses me outtt :wacko:

whenever I have temped when I woke up earlier the temp seemed screwy. I would go with the closer to your normal time temp, but my temp is fairly predictable so the fluctuations from different times don't bug me. hopefully someone with more experience can help!


----------



## mommyxofxone

NurseMommyTTC said:


> I am sorry you feel so down Lost. Its only natural to use a defense mechanism to avoid the disappointment, although you still arent out. I even already assume im out and im only 4 dpo. You are so blessed to have many beautiful children already but I understand your longing to have one with your fiance. I always have my fx for you :hugs:
> 
> Question for everyone (more like opinion) I have is related to BBT taking. I NEVER sleep more than 3 hours at a time, Im lucky to even get three straight hours. I wake like 3 times a night. (I guess i'd be ready for a baby haha :dohh:). And if I do happen to get over 3 hours, it usually doesnt time up with my "normal" temp time. Would you recommend using the temp after the longest stretch of sleep even though its a bit earlier or later than the "normal" time, or would you use the "normal" time temp, even though that temp was with less sleep? Whats more important?
> For example, last night:
> 
> 11pm-fell asleep
> 1:40 am-temp was 98.19 after 2 hr 40 min of sleep
> 3:20am(closer to normal time)-97.84 after only 1 hr 40 min of sleep.
> 
> This is also why I dont trust temp adjusters either. They say the earlier it is, the lower your temp is, so if i used an adjuster, it wouldve made the 3:20 temp higher than it was naturally at 97.84. Why I would have a lower temp later in the morning after less sleep is beyond me :shrug: BBT stresses me outtt :wacko:

i always take the time closer to when i normally wake. i don't actually temp if i wake up earlier because it's confusing!!!


----------



## beemeck

Hi ladies - I've been stalking TTC threads for awhile now and they have been very helpful for me. I would like to join one now that I'm back in the TWW - officially 1DPO. I'm so stressed and already bit all of my nails off. hopefully going through this together will ease some of the stress! I plan on testing Aug 29 because I know I won't be able to wait any longer than that.... :flower:


----------



## mommyxofxone

:wave: beemeck! welcome hun


----------



## squirrel.

Tested again, darker line :dance: no tweaking required. Lovely light pink line has made my day!! It's much darker in real life than in the photo and definitely pink :) please be sticky little baby!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 43


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Congrats squirrel! Also thanks for the input on bbt...I liked the 140 am temp as it showed an increase and the 320 temp was lower...but I went ahead and used the 320 temp since it's closer to a normal time for me. Even though I only had not even two hrs sleep. I WAS in a deep sleep though before the temp. I wish I could just sleep normal and not wake so frequently :(


----------



## AngelOb

Congrats squirrel! 
Blblamana don't count yourself out yet it can take a few days to get a darker line


----------



## Lost7

Quick message from me, before I leave the forum for a few days.

Congratulations to those who have their :bfp:, Fingers crossed for those who are still waiting to O, and :dust: to those who are waiting to test.

I'm sorry I have been a little quiet today (I have kept updating the thread). It's incredibly hard, month in month out, to be near enough the only woman who doesn't get pregnant, or keeps miscarrying. I think there's only another 1 or 2 testers on this thread that have been trying as long as I have, with the determination that I have.

Maca Root, Vitamin B complex, Natural Progesterone cream, Pineapple, Coenzyme Q10, Soya Isoflavones, Evening Primrose Oil. That's how desperate I've become. 

It is incredibly hard for me to manage this thread for all the BFP's that are and have happened. Seeing everyones signatures '3,4,5 weeks pregnant' is crushing me, both physically and mentally.

I don't expect many of you to understand the pain and suffering both me and my Fiancé endure each month, because luckily it seems you all get pregnant after only a month or few months.

It has been a very long YEAR. 1 PUL (pregnancy of unknown location) and 2 chemicals during that period of time - if you can even call them that. 

Since coming onto this thread is depressing me even more, I will say goodbye for now. I will keep updating the thread when I can (please note, I will not be back until Monday, note on the 1st page) but I will no longer be in topic unfortunately.

This is a step back I have to take, even if it's for my own sanity. 

You're welcome to add me to Facebook for a chat, or PM me here, I have made some great friends on this post and would like to keep in touch where needed.

Please though, and I beg you. No PM's about pregnancy complications, complaints or worries. If you're pregnant and worried you should seek the advice of your midwife or doctor. I am not medically trained and having TTC for 12 + months now, I don't appreciate it either.

I hope you all understand the difficulty my family are going through right now. 

I'm signing off now, with the vision of going shopping and packing the car ready for our departure tomorrow lunch time. The next time I will be updating the thread, as per message on 1st page, will be Monday. 

Sorry for any inconvenience caused.


----------



## Dtrisha

squirrel. said:


> Dtrisha said:
> 
> 
> Yay squirrel!!! That's exactly how my FRER read. Super faint. But still there! When is AF supposed to show?
> 
> Thanks ladies :D
> 
> I'm not sure when AF is due as I could be 10, 11 or 12dpo (I'm thinking 10dpo due to the faintness of the tests and when my EWCM dropped off). I have an 11 day luteal phase, so I guess Saturday it's due? I soooooo hope this is sticky. I'm still shaking. I was sooooooo sure I was out. I just keep looking at all those faint lines in wonder.Click to expand...

So exciting!! I'm due tomorrow. In trying to wait to use my 2 FRERfor tomorrow and then maybe Saturday or Sunday. But it's killing me not to test again today to see if there is any progress in my line. FX for both of us. Maybe will be due around the same time ! Good luck.


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry for the hard times you've been having Lost7. Take all the "me" time you need! 

Hugs and love to you!:flower:


----------



## jGo_18

Lost - I think you are making the right decision stepping away for the weekend and not managing another thread. I do think, with all the troubles you've had, it's mentally the right thing to do to be able to separate from it. You've been a great cheerleader for us and I know we've all tried to do the same for you. We all have our own struggle, our own journey - but one common goal and ability to understand the struggle and the pain that comes with TTC and not finding immediate success. There isn't anything that can be said that can alleviate your sadness, it's something you just need to feel. I hope you do see how blessed you've been to bring 6 beautiful babies into the world. We all hope you get your rainbow and I'm sure that you will. Everything happens in the time it's meant to, it's hard that the meant to doesn't always line up with the desire tho.

enjoy your time away, pamper yourself, enjoy time with your babies & your guy. you deserve and need the break. thanks for all you've done on this thread.


----------



## squirrel.

Lost jGo_18 put it beautifully. I do hope that you have a lovely weekend and that it manages to ease your pain. I can imagine how managing a thread as heavy with BFPs as this one has been incredibly difficult. I'm sorry that my good news today has no doubt contributed towards your sadness. I know there's nothing any of us can do about that, it's the nature of these boards that others will succeed and it will feel so very painful until it's our turn, and so much more so for those who have been trying such a long time. I do hope that you get your rainbow soon.


----------



## squirrel.

jGo_18 - sorry I must have missed when your chart started looking so fabulous, but yay for such an amazing temp hike!!! Hopefully there were plenty of sperm hanging around from your last few donations. I have my fingers and toes crossed for you! Good timing isn't everything. Our timing wasn't what you would call good this cycle (ff even called our chances 'poor') and it still worked (hoping it will stay).


----------



## JLM73

Congrats *Squirrel*
Hope its Darker next time *DTrish*
*Los*t :hugs: I'm sorry sweetie- I know you are feeling really hurt at the moment, and I am so sorry there is nothing I can personally say or do to lessen that. Please take all the time you need to reboot and destress. Still wishing all the best for you and your SO - Your kiddos are really lucky to be loved and raised by such dedicated parents.
*Blabla* There isn't usually alot of progression in only 24 hrs...give it another day hun and it should be better.


----------



## JLM73

Ok...anyone have an opinion on my wonky @$$ chart??
I haven't taken another opk yet today-holding now- but I literally have full ferning again today. I always have partial, but cd13 was full, cd14 broken up bits and chards, and now again beautiful ferning - WTH?? See cd13-15 below. I have picked up more donations this month than ever, and I have NO desire to make that drive yet again, but I also don't want to botch it up over 1 more drive gah...:dohh:
*cd13 Full Fern*

*cd14 Ferning gone*

*cd15 Full Fern returns*
 



Attached Files:







FullFern2-cd15.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jGo_18

squirrel. said:


> jGo_18 - sorry I must have missed when your chart started looking so fabulous, but yay for such an amazing temp hike!!! Hopefully there were plenty of sperm hanging around from your last few donations. I have my fingers and toes crossed for you! Good timing isn't everything. Our timing wasn't what you would call good this cycle (ff even called our chances 'poor') and it still worked (hoping it will stay).

thanks! I was quite happy to see a second spike this morning, finally some higher temps! if I o'd on CD18 FF says my chances are poor... but I've just been hanging onto JLM's awesome description of why I'm still in the game haha! I just really really hope it was no later than CD18!


----------



## boosted88253

beemeck said:


> Hi ladies - I've been stalking TTC threads for awhile now and they have been very helpful for me. I would like to join one now that I'm back in the TWW - officially 1DPO. I'm so stressed and already bit all of my nails off. hopefully going through this together will ease some of the stress! I plan on testing Aug 29 because I know I won't be able to wait any longer than that.... :flower:

Right there with you! I'm saying I'm 2DPO and I doubt I'll last past the 28th to test!


----------



## Dtrisha

Here it is! I lets much darker. What do you ladies think.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 31


----------



## boosted88253

Dtrisha said:


> Here it is! I lets much darker. What do you ladies think.

I can definitely see it on the IC, and I THINK I see it on the FRER.

Woohoo!


----------



## Dtrisha

Yeah the picture is pretty small to see but they're definitely there!! So excited since it's much darker today then yesterday :)


----------



## squirrel.

Congrats Dtrisha I can see it on both. Huge congrats!!!


----------



## Dtrisha

Squirrel- thank you so much. I'm still in shock!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

:witch: arrived this morning right on time. Onto next month. It's a good month because I was able to predict when I "ovulated". Empty as suspected, too early, no LH surge, no proper cm, but at least I was able to guess. 


I am sorry lost you are feeling so down. Since this will be my 10th cycle I think I can relate to how you feel. My husband is a great rock and is always telling my I need to stay positive and be grateful for our daughter that we do have. It will never fill my void for another baby but I am grateful and I do accept sometimes life is unfair and sometimes just things don't turn out how we want. So even if my daughter remains an only child and I never conceive again, even if I will always have an empty stomach longing for a baby, even so, I am happy every day, and grateful. Don't get me wrong, I do have awful, frustrating and tear filled days because I don't even ovulate, I just rupture cysts, so I haven't even stood a chance yet to get pregnant, and it's frustrating. But there is a process, I am doing everything I can and so are you. Follow steps and get help; it will happen, or so I like to think. Big hugs.


----------



## hal423

Congrats to squirrel and dtrisha!!
When are your EDDs?

Lost - I hope you enjoy camping this weekend. I understand the need to take a break from the boards. Have a relaxing trip and take all the time you need. We are thinking of you!

JLM - not sure about your chart and ferning. Do you still have fertile CM?


----------



## Breeaa

I'm out. She came a day late so I'm done for a few months while we get out of the birthday zone for my other kids. I hope you ladies get your BFPs in the next coming months. :)


----------



## JLM73

hal423 said:


> JLM - not sure about your chart and ferning. Do you still have fertile CM?

Just checked - cervix was soft last couple days, but much softer today - like mush lol and is sky high, last few days it's def high, could barely reach, but today i really struggle to reach it- explains the puling and cramping i had ystrdy at cervix

cm- is watery, but was creamy this morning. I have a prob charting as when i haven't drank much water it tends to change btwn watery and creamy. I am changing ystrdy back to watery (which was the a.m. find), bcuz I changed it in the afternoon, after holding for opk- that's why i think it seemed a mix of creamy and watery??
Same today - watery and creamy mix, but now that i drank 2 bottles of water it's clear watery again sigh. Confused as full fern is usually before or day of O...:shrug:

Opk def neg again today pic below:


----------



## jGo_18

JLM - the test on CD13 looks like the positive. and your chart would lead me to believe it was CD12/13 with that rise as the temp on cd13 is higher than at least 6 previous temps... I do so hope you aren't going thru the gearing up and failing and gearing up and failing as I did...


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## JLM73

Sorry *Breeaa* and* Borr*
* Blabla* No idea, I have some everyday, just the fullness changes near O
Unless it's my asthma inhaler- which is a steroid, I have no idea otherwise all i take is prenatals and extra potass and B12...and I add 81mg aspirin just before O - which is usually near cd13- for about 10 days to help implant.

*Jgo* I sure hope you are right, as I have always had 26 day cycles and O'd near cd 13...Hoping more for cd12 since I got the last donation, and the prev 2 would also be in effect...:haha: like it's medicine hehe


----------



## Dtrisha

Hal- not sure on anything yet. Doctor appointment next Friday :)


----------



## Ganton

I'm sorry to hear that you're feeling so down, Lost. The other girls have been some good advice and thoughts, so I can't really add much, but I hope you get the BFP you want so much soon.

As for me, I tested yesterday and got the faintest shadow of a line after the time limit. I tested again this evening (at 11dpo) on a 15mlU test and got a faint but definitely there BFP in the time limit


----------



## JLM73

Congrats Ganton - any pics for us to vicariously live thru? lol


----------



## patience090

Congrats to all the bfps and hugs :hugs: to all who AF

AFM I'll be testing tomorrow again.


----------



## hal423

Hooray Ganton! Please post a pic!

Patience - best of luck tomorrow!


----------



## gina236

Officially considering myself "late" AF was supposed to show today according to when I believe I O'd but nothing yet. Still getting bfn on every test I take. This tww was bad enough. Not really thrilled about extending it but hopefully it will end in a bfp.


----------



## pacificlove

After reading through a lot of the TWW posts, really debating on testing tonight, or tomorrow night or Sunday morning. I guess the longer the wait the more likely for that positive. AF is due next tuesday...
What are the chances of it being positive? Been having almost painful breast and lots of twinges and cramps down there pretty much since O (suspect last thursday or friday).


----------



## ciz

[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20150820_212327-2.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20150820_212327-2.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

What do you ladies reckon?? Need fresh eyes please 11dpo eve
[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/2015-08-20%2022.45.17.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/2015-08-20%2022.45.17.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## squirrel.

Ciz I think I see something in the top picture. How many dpo are you?


----------



## ciz

11dpo hun. I was getting faint lines on ic's but ran out of them. I did first around lunch that was bfn. This one I done tonight. I feel there's something there but too faint


----------



## squirrel.

I know what you mean. There is something catching my eye! I really hope this is the start of your BFP!


----------



## ciz

Thanks hun =)


----------



## JLM73

I think I see a super squinter but I have permanent line eye, and since I *know* where I should look for the line It doesn't help :haha:


----------



## ciz

Lol thanks. I know that feeling. 4 losses since October so my eyes are drawn to the exact line placement in hope of something


----------



## squirrel.

I hope this is your rainbow ciz!


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty sure I'm out. 11dpo today, had cramping this morning and afternoon. Came home and some brown spotting. I think too much for IB. Will wait for AF. I'll be happy either way as I think this is my first cycle ovulating and nice to know you were even in the game, if you know what I mean.

Congrats to all the bfps! GL for those waiting to test! Sorry to those that AF got.

Lost, I can't imagine your pain. I wish you well in your journey. Hope you have a great time camping!


----------



## FertileFlower

Dtrisha congratulations !!! So very happy for you!! YAY!! :)))


----------



## MrsW1985

So the :witch: got me on the 15th, but it was only a few days long and had a few hours of medium bright red flow and rest has been brown spotting, this is really unusual for me. I have been really nauseated the past week and get dizzy spells, and my husband has commented numerous times how big my boobs have been getting and they get tingling sensations from time to time with mild period like cramps. I have taken test but they have all been :bfn: but I just don't feel like my usual self. Has anyone else had these problems but still been pregnant or could maybe give me some insight if they have been through something similar??


----------



## Dtrisha

Fertile flower - thank you! Soooo excited.


----------



## Kuji

MrsW1985, I have a friend where for all of her three children, urine pregnancy tests never worked. She had to get blood work for all of them. If you're sure you might be pregnant you can maybe look into getting a blood test done and see what happens. No harm in trying :)


----------



## Flossie_Aus

WOW so many BFP's this month, congrats ladies!!!


----------



## FertileFlower

Dtrisha I can imagine!! YAY!! :)

Hopefully I am still in for this month with a bean. My a/f like cramps have subsided and been replaced with a duller ache, some promising pinches and a lot of itchy/tingly feelings. 
But I am confused, have had 2 light BFP one seemed to be a sure thing, then 2 stark white BFN then a super faint BFP today again. Not trusting those tests anymore at all. 

I haven't been able to keep up on the forums. Too tired. Slept most of the day today. Not feeling emotional anymore one way or another which is unusual right before a/f is suspected. Another good sign maybe. 

I can't wait to feel like you do right now! :)))


----------



## JLM73

ooh Fertile hope your faints become stronger and stronger!
What brand are you using?
I am far from testing, as i have yet to confirm O this time, but i grabbed some 88cent walmarts today - don't mind wasting those on early testing


----------



## campn

Is there a second line or are my eyes playing tricks on me? AF is due on Saturday so who knows? I'll test again in the morning.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 18


----------



## JLM73

I can see a 2nd line, but not much color to it- was it in time limit or close to?


----------



## hal423

Post a pic fertile!

Campn I see it too! Fingers crossed for you. Is it pink in real life?


----------



## Ganton

Thanks for the comments. Here's a pic of my test from last night.

I'm a bit disappointed that my temperature hasn't gone up more this morning, but I've woken up feeling all queasy again, do that symptom is definitely still there. It's a bit odd when you're happy to be feeling sick!

Congrats to their other BFPs and sorry to those that AF has caught.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Ganton

Campn, I definitely see the line on your test.

Ciz, I'm not too sure in afraid. However, the pics that I post on here don't show the lines as well as in real life, so I hope there's something there on your tests and you get a stronger line when you next test.


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## Dtrisha

Fertileflower- I hope you're still in! Keep us updated. I kinda had a feeling it was my time. I didn't feel like I was going to start my period. And I've been up a lot in the middle of the night either not being able to sleep or peeing and I'm usually a awesome sleeper. And my bb's hurt a different way as well.


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## squirrel.

Blabla I see lines!!! I hope they darken!! Your body night just take a while for hCG to enter your urine.

Ps gave me a kick seeing Kruidvat's name!!


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## jGo_18

Well FF finally gave me crosshairs this morning.... I seriously hope they are wrong... Cd20 is too late :cry:


----------



## mommyxofxone

noooo jgo! i'm still waiting for my crosshairs as well. but pretty sure i'm 2dpo today.


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

5 dpo here.....this morning when I checked my cervix, I still had a TON of creamy cm....its not super noticeable in my underwear, but holy cow when I check my cervix I can see that my cervix is making a ton of it. Weird!

I also decided no more early temping. It is causing me anxiety. If I happen to wake earlier than my alarm/temping time (which I can guarantee I will) then I will just go back to sleep and wait for my alarm. I woke up around 1 am last night and tried not to move around too much so my temp wouldnt rise too much, took a couple min to fall back asleep and woke up at 315 to temp. I had a little rise so I am happy. I just have the feeling Im out....I guess its a defense mechanism. I shouldnt be in such a hurry, it is meant to happen when the time is right, but just like everyone, I want instant gratification! Lol


----------



## Flueky88

AF is here. I'm just happy, I ovulated this time and I have hope for the future :)


----------



## blablamana

0


----------



## Flueky88

Blablamana, I have opposite of line eye. I can't see lines in photos until they become more obvious. If you see one, I believe you. I would wait to test again in 2 days though. Good luck!


----------



## beemeck

Yayyy a testing buddy! I felt bad joining the thread so late, but I know I'll be testing in August and not waiting until Sept :blush:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

blablamana said:


> Nobody but Squirrel can see anything on my tests? Since no one is responding to it :p
> 
> Flueky: On to next cycle!
> NurseMommy: Your chart is looking great!

I'm on my phone so I can never see faint lines. :wacko:
However, I do know that faint BFPs are notoriously hard to photograph so as Flukey said... If you see it in real life it must be there! FX'd for darker tests in the days to come. Xx


----------



## ciz

campn said:


> Is there a second line or are my eyes playing tricks on me? AF is due on Saturday so who knows? I'll test again in the morning.

I can see 2 lines =)


----------



## beemeck

Stayed super busy yesterday so I was glad to make it through a day without too much obsessing. Also staying busy most of the weekend. I wasn't busy enough last month and almost lost my mind. :wacko:

I wish I could post my chart, but I'm still too new! :blush: It's my first month temping and I am kind of regretting it. It's making me crazy. I get pretty severe ovulation pain and have went by that. (Been TCC since March - got pregnant first month but had a cervical pregnancy - had to take 3 months off so July was my first month back TCC and no luck so decided to temp). But my temps aren't really rising since my ovulation pain 2 days ago :shrug: One more thing to obsess over! :dohh:

FX for the ladies still in, congrats to BFPs and GL next month to those that got a visit from AF :hugs:


----------



## ciz

blablamana said:


> Hi, any thoughts? I can see lines on both, pretty clearly but still faint. The FRER seems to have colour but so faint I can't count it as a postive. But I can hardly get it on camera so I doubt you girls can see anything. At 13 dpo, this isn't good news.
> 
> https://oi62.tinypic.com/xn6zh2.jpg
> 
> https://oi58.tinypic.com/2ugfg46.jpg
> 
> Didn't tweak them, never do. :nope:

second test something catching my eye =)


----------



## beemeck

mommyxofxone said:


> noooo jgo! i'm still waiting for my crosshairs as well. but pretty sure i'm 2dpo today.

same here! :winkwink:


----------



## ciz

my ic arrived, so heres 12 dpo 
[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/2015-08-21%2014.07.24.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/2015-08-21%2014.07.24.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ciz

Flueky88 said:


> AF is here. I'm just happy, I ovulated this time and I have hope for the future :)

good luck for next cycle x


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

beemeck said:


> Stayed super busy yesterday so I was glad to make it through a day without too much obsessing. Also staying busy most of the weekend. I wasn't busy enough last month and almost lost my mind. :wacko:
> 
> I wish I could post my chart, but I'm still too new! :blush: It's my first month temping and I am kind of regretting it. It's making me crazy. I get pretty severe ovulation pain and have went by that. (Been TCC since March - got pregnant first month but had a cervical pregnancy - had to take 3 months off so July was my first month back TCC and no luck so decided to temp). But my temps aren't really rising since my ovulation pain 2 days ago :shrug: One more thing to obsess over! :dohh:
> 
> FX for the ladies still in, congrats to BFPs and GL next month to those that got a visit from AF :hugs:

Do you use OPK's? They have been working great with me. Cycle #2 off bcp and it seems to be working for me, I have been getting 2 days of positives and it seems I O the day after the last positive. Then my temp starts rising. Very reliable! And I know temping can cause you to be crazy, I wake frequently at night so I was temping whenever I woke, but then started thinking maybe thats not the best since its not at the same time so from now on if I wake early, i will just go back to sleep until my alarm goes off and try not to toss/turn too much. You can see that my chart has a lot of open circles which means the times were off. But overall, temping can definitely cause a lot more anxiety about ttc.


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

ciz said:


> my ic arrived, so heres 12 dpo
> [URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/2015-08-21%2014.07.24.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/2015-08-21%2014.07.24.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

I think I see a line! Not much color on it though, was the pic taken within the time frame?


----------



## beemeck

NurseMommyTTC said:


> beemeck said:
> 
> 
> Stayed super busy yesterday so I was glad to make it through a day without too much obsessing. Also staying busy most of the weekend. I wasn't busy enough last month and almost lost my mind. :wacko:
> 
> I wish I could post my chart, but I'm still too new! :blush: It's my first month temping and I am kind of regretting it. It's making me crazy. I get pretty severe ovulation pain and have went by that. (Been TCC since March - got pregnant first month but had a cervical pregnancy - had to take 3 months off so July was my first month back TCC and no luck so decided to temp). But my temps aren't really rising since my ovulation pain 2 days ago :shrug: One more thing to obsess over! :dohh:
> 
> FX for the ladies still in, congrats to BFPs and GL next month to those that got a visit from AF :hugs:
> 
> Do you use OPK's? They have been working great with me. Cycle #2 off bcp and it seems to be working for me, I have been getting 2 days of positives and it seems I O the day after the last positive. Then my temp starts rising. Very reliable! And I know temping can cause you to be crazy, I wake frequently at night so I was temping whenever I woke, but then started thinking maybe thats not the best since its not at the same time so from now on if I wake early, i will just go back to sleep until my alarm goes off and try not to toss/turn too much. You can see that my chart has a lot of open circles which means the times were off. But overall, temping can definitely cause a lot more anxiety about ttc.Click to expand...

I used the OPKs last month just out of curiosity. I got a positive surge the day before my ovulation pain so I figured I was pretty accurate about what was going on. Didn't bother to use them this month since they had just pretty much confirmed what I was already doing, but the temps are now throwing me off! I don't have a BBT - just regular thermometer for now so my temp was 97.6 Wed morning - felt O pain Wed afternoon and temp was still 97.6 Thurs morning. Went up to 97.7 today so maybe just a slow rise and the extra decimal point would help? Just worried I'm having O pain without actually releasing an egg. Things got so messed up with the cervical pregnancy so who knows...:shrug:

Thanks for your response! I'm also a non-sleep through the night type of gal. Always waking up to pee :blush: I'll try not to look into the temping too much.... :wacko:


----------



## ciz

NurseMommyTTC said:


> ciz said:
> 
> 
> my ic arrived, so heres 12 dpo
> [URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/2015-08-21%2014.07.24.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/2015-08-21%2014.07.24.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> I think I see a line! Not much color on it though, was the pic taken within the time frame?Click to expand...

near the 10min mark this was taken. I took a photo about 5min mark. 2 secs ill upload now


----------



## ciz

[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20150821_130346.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20150821_130346.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

top test 5min


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

beemeck said:


> NurseMommyTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beemeck said:
> 
> 
> Stayed super busy yesterday so I was glad to make it through a day without too much obsessing. Also staying busy most of the weekend. I wasn't busy enough last month and almost lost my mind. :wacko:
> 
> I wish I could post my chart, but I'm still too new! :blush: It's my first month temping and I am kind of regretting it. It's making me crazy. I get pretty severe ovulation pain and have went by that. (Been TCC since March - got pregnant first month but had a cervical pregnancy - had to take 3 months off so July was my first month back TCC and no luck so decided to temp). But my temps aren't really rising since my ovulation pain 2 days ago :shrug: One more thing to obsess over! :dohh:
> 
> FX for the ladies still in, congrats to BFPs and GL next month to those that got a visit from AF :hugs:
> 
> Do you use OPK's? They have been working great with me. Cycle #2 off bcp and it seems to be working for me, I have been getting 2 days of positives and it seems I O the day after the last positive. Then my temp starts rising. Very reliable! And I know temping can cause you to be crazy, I wake frequently at night so I was temping whenever I woke, but then started thinking maybe thats not the best since its not at the same time so from now on if I wake early, i will just go back to sleep until my alarm goes off and try not to toss/turn too much. You can see that my chart has a lot of open circles which means the times were off. But overall, temping can definitely cause a lot more anxiety about ttc.Click to expand...
> 
> I used the OPKs last month just out of curiosity. I got a positive surge the day before my ovulation pain so I figured I was pretty accurate about what was going on. Didn't bother to use them this month since they had just pretty much confirmed what I was already doing, but the temps are now throwing me off! I don't have a BBT - just regular thermometer for now so my temp was 97.6 Wed morning - felt O pain Wed afternoon and temp was still 97.6 Thurs morning. Went up to 97.7 today so maybe just a slow rise and the extra decimal point would help? Just worried I'm having O pain without actually releasing an egg. Things got so messed up with the cervical pregnancy so who knows...:shrug:
> 
> Thanks for your response! I'm also a non-sleep through the night type of gal. Always waking up to pee :blush: I'll try not to look into the temping too much.... :wacko:Click to expand...

This month my rise after O was a lot slower than last cycle....last cycle looked great, I had a pre-O dip, then pretty obvious temp rise. Cycle ended with af, which had warning as my temp started going down. This cycle no pre-O dip, and slow rise after O. But I O'd almost on the same day as last cycle so it seems my body is regular. Just stopped bcp in June so im happy im normal, just have a later O day than a lot of other people. Maybe your temp is slow to rise like mine this month. I also noticed what I assume to be O pain on cd 19...sharp noticeable pain on only the left side, right where my ovary should be but my temp didnt rise the next day, rose on cd 21 making my O day cd 20....but who knows, maybe I did O on cd 19 and my body was just slow to respond....theres just so many variables! Also if you O overnight close to your temp time then your temp might not had a chance to rise yet. Cant you see how this ttc stuff causes so much stress! :dohh:


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## ciz

I'm not overly convinced myself will keep testing got 2 more days so we'll see =)


----------



## Ganton

I see it Ciz. It looks stronger than mine did 3 days a go, and I got a much clearer BFP by last night. I hope the same is true for you.


----------



## beemeck

NurseMommyTTC said:


> beemeck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NurseMommyTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beemeck said:
> 
> 
> Stayed super busy yesterday so I was glad to make it through a day without too much obsessing. Also staying busy most of the weekend. I wasn't busy enough last month and almost lost my mind. :wacko:
> 
> I wish I could post my chart, but I'm still too new! :blush: It's my first month temping and I am kind of regretting it. It's making me crazy. I get pretty severe ovulation pain and have went by that. (Been TCC since March - got pregnant first month but had a cervical pregnancy - had to take 3 months off so July was my first month back TCC and no luck so decided to temp). But my temps aren't really rising since my ovulation pain 2 days ago :shrug: One more thing to obsess over! :dohh:
> 
> FX for the ladies still in, congrats to BFPs and GL next month to those that got a visit from AF :hugs:
> 
> Do you use OPK's? They have been working great with me. Cycle #2 off bcp and it seems to be working for me, I have been getting 2 days of positives and it seems I O the day after the last positive. Then my temp starts rising. Very reliable! And I know temping can cause you to be crazy, I wake frequently at night so I was temping whenever I woke, but then started thinking maybe thats not the best since its not at the same time so from now on if I wake early, i will just go back to sleep until my alarm goes off and try not to toss/turn too much. You can see that my chart has a lot of open circles which means the times were off. But overall, temping can definitely cause a lot more anxiety about ttc.Click to expand...
> 
> I used the OPKs last month just out of curiosity. I got a positive surge the day before my ovulation pain so I figured I was pretty accurate about what was going on. Didn't bother to use them this month since they had just pretty much confirmed what I was already doing, but the temps are now throwing me off! I don't have a BBT - just regular thermometer for now so my temp was 97.6 Wed morning - felt O pain Wed afternoon and temp was still 97.6 Thurs morning. Went up to 97.7 today so maybe just a slow rise and the extra decimal point would help? Just worried I'm having O pain without actually releasing an egg. Things got so messed up with the cervical pregnancy so who knows...:shrug:
> 
> Thanks for your response! I'm also a non-sleep through the night type of gal. Always waking up to pee :blush: I'll try not to look into the temping too much.... :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> This month my rise after O was a lot slower than last cycle....last cycle looked great, I had a pre-O dip, then pretty obvious temp rise. Cycle ended with af, which had warning as my temp started going down. This cycle no pre-O dip, and slow rise after O. But I O'd almost on the same day as last cycle so it seems my body is regular. Just stopped bcp in June so im happy im normal, just have a later O day than a lot of other people. Maybe your temp is slow to rise like mine this month. I also noticed what I assume to be O pain on cd 19...sharp noticeable pain on only the left side, right where my ovary should be but my temp didnt rise the next day, rose on cd 21 making my O day cd 20....but who knows, maybe I did O on cd 19 and my body was just slow to respond....theres just so many variables! Also if you O overnight close to your temp time then your temp might not had a chance to rise yet. Cant you see how this ttc stuff causes so much stress! :dohh:Click to expand...

Totally! Just so comforting that there are so many of us out there :flower:

I have read that some women get a slower rise - I just can't help but feel that the O pain is the most obvious sign, but I know everything I read says that temps are. Oh well - it's my first month temping so I'll learn my trends...although I wouldn't mind not having to learn due to a BFP....:winkwink: Only 2 DPO....shouldn't get ahead of myself :dohh:


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

AF is due today, no sign yet. The anxiety is killing me!!!!


----------



## patience090

I'm at lost for words ladies I usually have a 26-29 day cycle and I start to have light bright red spotting on cycle day 34 yesterday afternoon and it's still happening on and off. AF have never been this late ever . I didn't stress at all this cycle and was very optimistic. I'm starting to feel I'm not meant to have children at all. So hurt right now. Hope everyone is doing good and god bless.


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## patience090

blablamana said:


> O sweetheart, our bodies can be real asses. Or really, just the universe. I keep getting angry and extremely sad just because my tests are lines, sure, but they are not clear positives. Not a YES YOU ARE PREGNANT. Never had that and it's killing me. And I just KNOW AF will be in my face soon and it's so unfair. Why do ALL these tests have lines? What kind of a sick joke is that?
> 
> You are very much meant to have kids. It sure sucks that this cycle was a bust.. but do remember that there are so many chances to come.
> Lots of hugs for you sweety.

Thank you blabla I had faint lines as well I'm just trying to figure out what went wrong. Is it because I miscarry before that my body can't hold a pregnancy I don't know. Hope you get your strong lines like you want and the YES YOU ARE PREGNANT:hugs:


----------



## hal423

Blabla - I can't really see anything on my phone but that doesn't mean it's not there! Can't wait to see more tests!!

Ciz - I see it on the first (but not totally sure if it's evap) and I think I may see something on your most recent pic that was in time limit. My faint lines started out after the time limit too though so fingers crossed this will turn into something!! 

Also - I think I posted this before but I highly recommend using SMU rather than FMU. I got much darker lines with SMU with just an hour hold.

Patience I'm sorry to hear that. Is it still just spotting or full on AF?


----------



## patience090

hal423 said:


> Blabla - I can't really see anything on my phone but that doesn't mean it's not there! Can't wait to see more tests!!
> 
> Ciz - I see it on the first (but not totally sure if it's evap) and I think I may see something on your most recent pic that was in time limit. My faint lines started out after the time limit too though so fingers crossed this will turn into something!!
> 
> Also - I think I posted this before but I highly recommend using SMU rather than FMU. I got much darker lines with SMU with just an hour hold.
> 
> Patience I'm sorry to hear that. Is it still just spotting or full on AF?


It is still spotting very light no full AF


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## patience090

blablamana said:


> patience090 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hal423 said:
> 
> 
> Blabla - I can't really see anything on my phone but that doesn't mean it's not there! Can't wait to see more tests!!
> 
> Ciz - I see it on the first (but not totally sure if it's evap) and I think I may see something on your most recent pic that was in time limit. My faint lines started out after the time limit too though so fingers crossed this will turn into something!!
> 
> Also - I think I posted this before but I highly recommend using SMU rather than FMU. I got much darker lines with SMU with just an hour hold.
> 
> Patience I'm sorry to hear that. Is it still just spotting or full on AF?
> 
> 
> It is still spotting very light no full AFClick to expand...
> 
> If I were you I would go get a beta done if the bleeding doesn't get worse tomorrow, say nothing about the spotting, just that you are way late and have had faint lines.
> If you say you've been spotting they might send you away with a simple 'just af then bye' :p
> It might just not show up in your urine..
> btw: are you certain you ovulated this month?Click to expand...

I am very certain and I will do exactly that tomorrow. I use to think I didn't ovulate until I went to the doctor last year round Nov and they seen where I did ovulate and I always have ovulation pains during the time of ovulation. I had started to think I don't ovulate on the typical 13 14 or 15th because everytime I bd on the days or days before I never fall pg so that's what made me to believe after a lot of recording and charting since last year that I ovulaue early so I tried the SMEP method. So as everyone can see I'm very lost to what's going on what my body.


----------



## JLM73

jGo_18 said:


> Well FF finally gave me crosshairs this morning.... I seriously hope they are wrong... Cd20 is too late :cry:

I don't agree with FF Jgo.
It regularly puts O 1-2 days after the last opk it seems.
Everymonth I have more than 1 =
+opk, and it never fails the crosshairs go 1-2 days after it, regardless of where the temps show it should be.
Trust your monitor and your body when you get several positives is what I have learned to do:dust: you are lookin good !


----------



## jGo_18

JLM73 said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> Well FF finally gave me crosshairs this morning.... I seriously hope they are wrong... Cd20 is too late :cry:
> 
> I don't agree with FF Jgo.
> It regularly puts O 1-2 days after the last opk it seems.
> Everymonth I have more than 1 =
> +opk, and it never fails the crosshairs go 1-2 days after it, regardless of where the temps show it should be.
> Trust your monitor and your body when you get several positives is what I have learned to do:dust: you are lookin good !Click to expand...

Trying to go with my gut on this... I know it's because those first two tiny rises were still way lower than previous temps, that's why it won't read it as CD18. I've tried taking out the positives and what not - doesn't change it. I'm encouraged by the fact that it's just dotted crosshairs, which suggests that even FF isn't sure about their pick.


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## jGo_18

I hope you and JLM are right, blabla!!


----------



## JLM73

Yea Jgo, I had to force my crosshairs last cycle because no matter what I entered FF insisted I O'd on cd10. I even went so far as to delete everything and add in other things just to test it to see if it would change from cd10 and it didn't! **I only did this to test it, and reset the chart to my original true findings, but it really made me question why it refused to change last month's O- even when I changed all the variables leading to that pick?!
I understand in advanced mode it is considering things we may not ...but it did not matter what I added or deleted, nor what mode I changed to, it insisted on cd10.
Just didn't seem right to me that it fixated on a date and would not change it when different data was input.
I really like FF, and still use it - I have for over 6 years...but last couple cycles I have had to ignore it on a few things.
Here's my last cycle chart- you can see I forced cd12, but kept the coverline FF believed. You can also see what I mean about it putting O after last +opk in last month and this month for me :shrug:


----------



## ciz

[URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20150821_173111-1.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20150821_173111-1.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

Just under 5mins this one. Definitely looks like these tests are picking something up =) plus nausea has shown it's face today bleugh!


----------



## JLM73

Lookin good ciz!


----------



## JLM73

Jgo - sorry I rambled and forgot to add - 
if you look at my chart in siggy, I won't get crosshairs till tomorrow, but If I switch from opk mode, FF is AGAIN saying I O'd cd10...where the highest temp peak of all is :haha:
I'm going to wait and see what tomorrow's CH look like, but I have a feeling I will force it back to cd12 again - only because I tend to have a rise the day after O- then a stutter step (2 temps similar temos next 2 days) then a slow rise up from there, and if you look at cd 10 (FFpick this month) I don't have that there, but cd12 I have the rise cd13, cd14 is my "stutterstep" and then I am having my slow rise.
With DS my rise was slow all the way up to 8wks, with many temps being very near the same for a week at a time lol, overall it didn't even look triphasic because it was a continuous creep up from O to 8wks.
I think we both pulled it off as well as we could this cycle considering the added stress of donor timing - Yay us :smug:


----------



## jGo_18

I'd agree JLM, I'd put your O at CD12! which sets you up nicely with those donations too! well done! hopefully we both know our bodies best and will have a couple donor babies joining our lives very soon!


----------



## JLM73

Hola Chickies
Where can I buy some of that natural progesterone cream?
I don't want to order and wait for shipping. Would I find it at a health food store?
Just want to try that out this go round, as last cycles seemed to be going well,6 days late for AF and all - which had never happened in my life.
My insur doesn't cover FS/RE etc so I am on my own for now, as my Dr won't even run labs to check for it until you have so many mc's :saywhat:
So I am thinking I may try a bit of it this time, and hope it helps.
I assume if it works, I'll have to continue it till 12 wks...similar to what I did in surrogacy...but that was injectable progest...whole diff strength.
Thx in advance!


----------



## sdc010905

Hey girls just caught up on the thread. I was locked out wed wit an error message and then i had to make new password which is stired on tablet but not phone so i coukdnt get in all day today again. J-go what you're saying makes sense, go with your gut.

Afm: bfp on frer and digi wed morn and af has stayed away but i feel very crampy tonight. Really hoping it wont turn out to be a chemical. I have only done ics since as i had no more frer/digi....and have to say its my f


----------



## JLM73

NM I found some at GNC health store locally - heading out to get some, if in stock.
I decided to stay true to form and be both impatient and defiant at forced my FF O day to cd12...I'll keep checking back with advanced mode when I have more temps, but for what I am going on my signs and temp based on all my prev charting etc.
If nothing else I can stop stressing it for a bit:haha:
Hope you all are doing welll...been kinda quiet on here today. Pls don't tell me everyone is moving to the Sept Thread already!:(


----------



## sdc010905

Sorry didnt mean to press post yet...its my first time having lines on ics and they look like 8/9dpo squinters. Im pretty worried at this stage.


----------



## sdc010905

ciz said:


> [URL=https://s1115.photobucket.com/user/chrissy19881/media/20150821_173111-1.jpg.html][IMG]https://i1115.photobucket.com/albums/k541/chrissy19881/20150821_173111-1.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Just under 5mins this one. Definitely looks like these tests are picking something up =) plus nausea has shown it's face today bleugh!

I see a little something here


----------



## Dtrisha

Ciz- I see it. Keep testing the next few days! That's how mine started out!


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## JLM73

sdc why are you worried? that sounds great!


----------



## JLM73

Ok feel like tumbleweed will pass me any moment now lol
I have had mild cramping all day, and now it's hurting much more. I have never had cramping midcycle...and this is like any I have had on my worst AF, which is def not normal for me.
I figured I am prob 4 dpo, but FF keeps saying 2dpo, so I did force my O line, but omg this feels like really sucky constant implant cramping??
I just reviewed my chart and even tho my first +opk was 9dpo, temps would have to be way wrong for me to have O'd then and be 7dpo now, but this cramping is not letting up!
No spotting as yet, and cp still high...No idea but I am saying uncle...just took some ibuprofen...

Where is everyone?? I need some distraction posts lol


----------



## Sweetmama26

My nausea seems to be getting worse and worse, I hope this is good signs.


----------



## JLM73

Ahh :( sorry Sweetmama
our chart looks good tho, when is test day for you?


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## FertileFlower

JLM, I don't have much to add either. My period is due today, but it doesn't feel like it's coming. Normally I have very, very bad cramps, moodiness, heightened anxiety, and diarrhea. Today instead I feel mellow, constipated, with almost no cramps. Just a full/burning/itching feeling. I hope these are good signs. I kind of think I feel pregnant, but I have nothing to compare to so how would I know? :)
Since you wanted distraction, also, I held of from bd'ing as to not disturb any possible implantation and to avoid any possible infection, but then three days ago it felt like a/f was coming so I thought why not? Made DH very happy! Been feeling different physically, a lot more cm but also felt more, relaxed? I think that should be a good sign! After all signs this month I will not trust my body on anything ever again if I am not pregnant! lol! :)

blablamana, I use countdown to pregnancy too, to record my symptoms and keep track of things. It has not been working properly for me for a couple of days now. Can't even log in. :/


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## sdc010905

JLM73 said:


> sdc why are you worried? that sounds great!

just my tests dont seem to be going darker and with my loss last sept i stayed positive but with no real progression for about 10 days until the bleeding started so im hopubg its not same again. Think ill buy a cb with conception indicator as it should be saying 2-3 now. Theyre pricey so dnt want to waste it-will keep it for fmu tomorrow....if im not happy ill look for bloid tests after the weekend.


----------



## jGo_18

Temp still up :) other than that I've just been really gassy. Mostly only in the evening, overnight, and a buy in the morning.... It's actually painful sometimes. My nipples has been sort of tingling off and on, it's an odd sensation. I was cramping but that seems to have stop or been replaced with gas pains. Been pretty irritable/emotional/anxious... I feel calm and oddly good about the cycle despite its unlikelyhood of working, but also sort of blue at the same time.


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

6 dpo....nothing much to report other than have had gas since yesterday. Trying not to symptom spot but its hard! With DD I has ntnp and conceived very quickly but didnt know I was pregnant until 17 dpo. I wasnt paying attention to symptoms but I remember the first two symptoms at 15-16 dpo was nausea and food aversions. I am doubtful for a bfp but I will feel like that every cycle, its a defense mechanism. I felt this way with DD too, took the test not thinking anything would show up and BAM bfp so I can only hope the same will happen in about a week when I test!


----------



## mommyxofxone

I am now 3 dpo. I'm so glad i can take it easy. i feel really weird about my temps though, this cycle looks so wonky. I don't have faith. Even though we did good with timing of BD, i mean we really hit every day we could i still feel like it wasn't enough. but i guess I'll always feel like that because when it comes to ttc, i feel like such a total failure. I am having cramping daily since the positive O which is weird but that's all i can report here. and it's ONLY 3dpo so nothing can be taken as anything anyway! already tired of waiting lol.


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

I feel like im coming down with something....cough/feeling in my chest, and im tired. This better not end up messing with my temps!


----------



## Will I Be

Might as well add me too. I'll be testing on Aug 24.
Gah!


----------



## pacificlove

Fx to you! 

Testing tomorrow! :blush:


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Ok so earlier I mentioned I've been having a lot of cm since 3 dpo and it is still the case. Well I wanted to show you guys what I'm dealing with. It has a slight yellow tint and kind of thick and very stretchy. Sorry for the gross pics! Has anyone else had this after O?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Here is a picture of my cm showing how stretchy it is. Again sorry for the yucky pics!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

blablamana said:


> Nursemommy: this is what I always have right after O. Closer to AF it becomes thicker for me. Well, not this cycle, it's watery/snotty now (14dpo,1 day late)

Last cycle I didnt have it like this. There is so much more this cycle! I like to think its a good sign but i try not to get excited about it especially since im only 6 dpo.


----------



## hal423

Crap - I hit "post" before I was done and can't delete the post. See next one :)


----------



## hal423

Nursemommy - hope the cold is a good sign!

Pacific - good luck tomorrow!

Mommy, jgo and JLM - yay for being in the TWW! JLM and jgo I do think you are both right on O day. Now the madness is over :)


----------



## hal423

Nursemommy - a lot of creamy CM is a good sign!!

Blabla - I hope your tests get darker! How many dpo are you?


----------



## FertileFlower

blablamana I have had the exact same results with tests as you! I've only used the dollar store brand and also accidentally bought the CVS brand with blue dye. I got faint positives on about 10 tests now, only one was blank. That is new for me, never got positives or evaps on them before, ever. So not sure what to think. They are not getting any darker though, and some turn faint pink within 5 min and some after. lol So frustrating. My period is due today, but no signs of it anymore (freaked out 3 days ago when I had serious a/f cramps and thought it was coming early, same day I got the one negative of course). So picking up a frer gold test this afternoon. 
Baby dust and fingers crossed for us both!!

Nursemommy, responded to you on the other thread also, but I have similar cm and even EWCM as yours. A very good sign for me, as I am usually quite dry and dry up even more after O to the point sex can become painful. Dh noticed a clear difference so fingers crossed!!


----------



## JLM73

blablamana said:


> Can anyone test if they can load the countdowntopregnancy test gallery? I can open the main page, but the test gallery won't load, neither will it go past login page (just keeps loading).
> I uploaded 2 tests and now I can't see the votes ;_;

I tried with both my browsers and I can't load the gallery either:shrug:


----------



## JLM73

Blabla and Nurse I think that cm is a really good sign for you two!
Nurse- I usually have creamy cm after O, but it won't stretch more than 1/2 inch...so I think all that stretchiness in yours is a really good sign! I had that before bfp with DS
Thx Hal - even with my .46 temp jump (finally) this morning, FF will not give me CH, even if I discard that high temp in the middle?? We are at battle so I just forced O and coverline based on avg of temps up to cd12.
I feel better now being officially in 2 ww.

I noticed alot of us are having gassy as a symptom maybe it's a good sign :rofl:

On a separate note, I did go buy some natural progesterone cream yesterday at local health store, but was surprised that it only contains herbs - chamomile extract and avocado oil...
On reading it says not to use during preg, but multiple natural health sites give dosing for low progest in early preg. Seems those herbs suppress estrogen a bit, or encourage the body to increase progesterone, but there isn't any actually in the cream...
Well 2 things
1- For $17, I am now thinking that could buy alot of cheapies, since my exact O day is still a bit in the air, I have a few more days to test...I'm going to return it for now.
2- I am glad I *didn't* start it yesterday as planned, as I had mild cramps in the afternoon, that turned to constant really painful sharp cramping all night!!
I also had a nice temp increase this a.m.
Had I used the progest cream, I would have sworn both those things were due to the cream and totally written them off.

I have NEVER cramped like that midcycle in my life - hell I don't cramp even during AF, so that is why I am wondering if I actually O'd cd10 - which FF insists I did, or maybe cd11?? Def felt like implant pains, and my cp didn't change enough to warrant hours on hours of severe cramping??
:dust: to us all!


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Does anyone know how quickly the body responds to progesterone after O? For example if you O at like 2 am and your normal temp time is 330 am would there be a shift in temp yet? It's possible I O'd a day earlier than FF has me down. I felt O pain the day before and I got a first pos opk the day before I think I O'd so I'm thinking I caught the start and end of the peak. I know with "days" past ovulation has a gray area due to possible O overnight and the temp not showing a rise yet


----------



## JLM73

It takes a bit Nurse
Some get a slow rise like me, or even a couple days before the jump up


----------



## pacificlove

Good luck to the other testers! 
Blabla, you're not out 'til you're out! FX
FertileFlower, hope you get your wish, time to put the $1 cheapies away and use the FR's tests for the final answer?
Not sure which boat I am in now, as the cramps have gone away here. We shall see what happens tomorrow morning.


----------



## NDurham12

Hi ladies looking to join you this month. Been ttc for some time and Just when I had written things off for a few months, I get all these signs this month. 
I just poas as bfn but I'm still very early. 

I had some natural progesterone but it was old so I picked up a new container last night. What I liked about this one, as the store had a large selection, is that it actually provided instructions on how to use it for menstruating women. Most of the others had warnings against that. 

So fingers crossed...


----------



## pacificlove

Fx to you NDurham12! How many DPO are you?


----------



## sdc010905

FertileFlower said:


> blablamana I have had the exact same results with tests as you! I've only used the dollar store brand and also accidentally bought the CVS brand with blue dye. I got faint positives on about 10 tests now, only one was blank. That is new for me, never got positives or evaps on them before, ever. So not sure what to think. They are not getting any darker though, and some turn faint pink within 5 min and some after. lol So frustrating. My period is due today, but no signs of it anymore (freaked out 3 days ago when I had serious a/f cramps and thought it was coming early, same day I got the one negative of course). So picking up a frer gold test this afternoon.
> Baby dust and fingers crossed for us both!!
> 
> Nursemommy, responded to you on the other thread also, but I have similar cm and even EWCM as yours. A very good sign for me, as I am usually quite dry and dry up even more after O to the point sex can become painful. Dh noticed a clear difference so fingers crossed!!

Ladies, this "is it an evap" and lines out of time limit thing was happening me for about 3 days before bfp, good luck.
bla bla: i hope im not eronh but im convinced ur pg!


----------



## JLM73

I can't wait for updates Fertile...does sound promising:)


----------



## hal423

I agree blabla and fertile! I am so looking forward to more tests!


----------



## gina236

Well af was due Thursday. Still hasn't showed but tests still say bfn. Going to test with a frer or a gold on Monday and hope something shows! If AF is coming I'd like to just know. I am doing a tough mudder next month and need to start training harder if I'm not pregnant. I hate this waiting game.


----------



## Sweetmama26

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v603/Sexybabe20/Mobile%20Uploads/20150822_203329.jpg

Is it just me or is there a line there? I have line eye I think &#65533;&#65533;


----------



## mommyxofxone

sorry sweet i don't see anything hun


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Tested today, mod afternoon and the FRER was stark white. AF is a day late with no sign of her. Anyone get a positive even after testing with a FRER and getting a BFN?


----------



## JLM73

Oh TTC hun lots of ladies have gotten bfps after frer bfn, even a day late for AF
Hey you ...yes yoooou all come out of lurkdom and tell her lol!
I'm sure someone will back me up on that hun


----------



## jGo_18

Brown cm tonight! Pleaaaase be implantation!


----------



## JLM73

OOh Jgo - I was wondering where you were my friend!
Looks like you are right on schedule Lady!
yay!


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

JLM73 said:


> Oh TTC hun lots of ladies have gotten bfps after frer bfn, even a day late for AF
> Hey you ...yes yoooou all come out of lurkdom and tell her lol!
> I'm sure someone will back me up on that hun

Thank you so much! Keeping my hopes up and FX that I see that 2nd line. Good luck to you!


----------



## JLM73

Double rainbow tonight when I stepped outside!


----------



## NDurham12

pacificlove said:


> Fx to you NDurham12! How many DPO are you?

According to my recollection of cd1, and my first ewcm I'm at 11dpo. But it's all a guess as I stopped tracking months ago as it was stressing me out too much. Now I just know the signs of when things are happening. When we bd I even thought it was too late, but having worked to remember the dates looks like timing was right. Fingers crossed.


----------



## W8ting4baby1

*TTC #1, 31, DH 34. Off BC since March, this is our first 'real' cycle try. 26-28 day cycles, O on day 14, 13 day luteal phase. Very regular cycles. I underlined the symptoms that are definitely not a chance of being a 'phantom'! They will be hard to explain otherwise as I've NEVER had either!

5/6 DPO-- Implantation bleeding?! I've NEVER bled outside my period before. It was only two times that day when I wiped and then checked CM, VERY faint, very pink

5/6-7 DPO--Dull achiness in abdomen/lower stomach, feels kind of....warm kind of feeling that I have NEVER felt before. Never had that dull ache before, not at all like my AF pains.

5/6 DPO-current (9DPO) increased gas, burping, uncommon for me. Bloated.

8DPO--nothing until late in evening when I had VERY sharp pains like I was being stabbed with a knife in the same spot, right side of abdomen. Lasted about 2-3 minutes, was very 'timed,' every few seconds or so. Stopped after the 2-3 min, hasn't returned

9DPO--still just gassy and slightly bloated. No stabbing pains, no achey abdomen. Testing tomorrow at 10DPO, if BFN testing again Monday! BB's haven't been super sore either during all of this. Slightly, but nothing of note (today I had to laugh b/c I will randomly jab my boob to see if it's tender to the touch, well today I did it in a parking lot before I realized people were watching, embarrasing!!)

10DPO--woke up w/ stuffy nose, noticing blue veins more in my left breast only, thick veins, normally don't see them. Took early response test, BFN  Could be a bit too early still as AF due tuesday. Testing again Monday. 

11DPO--Scratchy throat, stuffiness in AM and nasal drip. Cervix is still quite high, almost so high I can't feel it...good sign? CM pretty wet, but that happens to me shortly before the  flies in on her broomstick, though. Along with the AF like cramps that snuck in this afternoon...hopefully it's baby dust and not witch dust!

12DPO---caved and tested a day earlier than I said I would with FRER...FAINT  !! It's faint but IT IS THERE!!! 

*Things I did different this month*
-Took prenatals religiously 
-Didn't drink alcohol all during TTC
-made my coffee 1/2 decaf
-drank more water
-Took Vitamin D (doc prescribed, have been on it for about 2 months now)
-Ate pineapple core from 4DPO onward for a few days
-Put up my legs after BD and didn't move for at least 30 min
-BD on the 3 days leading up to O day
-I DID O myself each time also, and I've heard that can help swimmers!



Prayers and beautiful baby dust to all!*
 



Attached Files:







DSCN2810.jpg
File size: 13.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sdc010905

JLM73 said:


> Oh TTC hun lots of ladies have gotten bfps after frer bfn, even a day late for AF
> Hey you ...yes yoooou all come out of lurkdom and tell her lol!
> I'm sure someone will back me up on that hun

Yes! My af was due on a monday, got no bfp til wed with frer ( but i do think i o'd later than thought!


----------



## babyjourney89

Hi guys, Can you tell me if its BFP? :wacko:

https://s1378.photobucket.com/user/Shers89/media/Mobile Uploads/DSC_1559_zpsxzm7itma.jpg.html?o=0


----------



## sdc010905

I'm assuming it's a pregnancy test, not an ovulation test? 
Absolutely positive! Congrats


----------



## babyjourney89

sdc010905 said:


> I'm assuming it's a pregnancy test, not an ovulation test?
> Absolutely positive! Congrats

Thanks! I'am kinda scared the line is faint. I hope it progresses.
Yeah its pregnancy test.


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Good morning ladies. Congrats on the bfp's! Every day more and more bfps! I hope I can be one of them by the end of the month!
7 dpo here....not liking my temp this morning as it kept dropping since yesterday....Although it is still above the coverline so it should be ok. The difference is that I usually wake at least once before my normal waking time, where last night I literally slept from 10pm to my temping time at 3:15. I NEVER sleep a big block like that! So it is probably lower because I actually got a solid block of uninterrupted sleep...I was actually quite tired yesterday, along with cold-like symptoms. I hope its an implantation dip since im right around that time frame, fx. Should I be worried with these decreasing temps? I just hope my temp goes up tomorrow!


----------



## mommyxofxone

jGo_18 said:


> Brown cm tonight! Pleaaaase be implantation!

0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o implantation dip maybe?! hey hun when is af due? sorry i can't remember things from cycle to cycle lol! so sorry if already asked. everything crossed for you hun!



babyjourney89 said:


> Hi guys, Can you tell me if its BFP? :wacko:
> 
> https://s1378.photobucket.com/user/Shers89/media/Mobile Uploads/DSC_1559_zpsxzm7itma.jpg.html?o=0

oh that's a bfp alright!!! congrats hun! :happydance:



i have about 9 days left til testing. but look at these whack-tastic temps on my chart. wth is that?! ugh. this cycle rots.


----------



## jGo_18

What is my temp doing? That's a HUGE fall....

Mommy - AF due between this coming Friday (8.29) and the following Tuesday (9.2). I ovulated later than I thought I would so I think 9.2 is more accurate. 7dpo today.


----------



## beemeck

good morning all. stayed busy the last two days as planned and now.....still ONLY 4 dpo?! Sheesh - got a long week ahead. Glad that there are still a number of us late August testers in it :) FX for all!

Tried to add my chart to my siggie. Hopefully it works. FF still hasn't given crosshairs due to my ridiculously sloooooow rise in temps, but I feel confident that I O'd on CD 15 with my monstrous O pain. Hopefully this week doesn't go as slow as my temps are!


----------



## JLM73

Congrats *Babyj* and W8ting
*blabla* I hope your experiment fails and :af: after the bike ride lol
*Nursemom, Jgo *There must be a meteor shower passing cuz we allll had temp drops, here's some extra :dust: to get us all back up there lol
*Mommyxofxone *Hey you are still above cover, nevermind the rest lol With DS my temps stayed very near same temp for like 7 days!
*beemeck* I can see your chart in siggy lookin good too
*Jgo* my temp dip is only slightly less dramatic than your because I adjusted it - woke up early and couldn't get back to sleep. Maybe me you and Nursemom are all implanting twins thus the dramatic dips :rofl:
Seriously tho, so long as the temps recover it's just a single temp - heck look at my cd10 where FF thinks I O'd - top of the Himalayas


----------



## jGo_18

I hope it's implantation! I might have been sleeping with my mouth open...


----------



## JLM73

:dohh: Forgot to add since I am between 6dpo(my guess) and 8dpo(FF) I decided to ...ahem...quality control test on a walmart cheapie since I grabbed 3 more this a.m. along with a 2pk of frer6ds which was 8.98 and had a $3 off coupon (instant not rebate). I did the rebate last time, and got a rebate check for $4 about a month later.
Anyhoo :bfn: as expected but I do have a very faint evap on it- too light for a pic- but This one is going into my "evap" sample for this cycle for later comparison -That way if I get anymore with later testing, I can see if they are the same or darker...I really need a geeky smiley with glasses lol ttc turns me into total lab mode - I even have a microscope in my bathroom:rofl: (for ferning)


----------



## JLM73

jGo_18 said:


> I hope it's implantation! I might have been sleeping with my mouth open...

Yeah Jgo, has to be something- no way you plummetted that steep without a cause given your recent temps.
I mean you would have to have had your progesterone go to zero overnight, and it doesn't leave the system just like that
:hugs:


----------



## jGo_18

Hope you're right, JLM! Despite how wacky and unclear this cycle has been... I feel oddly confident about this cycle... I feel like it worked, against all odds. I hope reality doesn't slap me too hard later...


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## JLM73

*Jgo* I think you are good to go, and I still think you are right about your O
yay *blabla!* Glad it failed , which means you passed hehe
Yea, I was gonna order a ferning scope for like $20, but it wasn't coming in time last cycle, and I found a microscope set on Craigslist for $10- came with tons of slides and stuff and a mini telescope lol,100x-1200x mag, so I leave it on lowest to check ferning. Was brand new till I scratched the lens cleaning it :blush:
I think I'm only going to check ferning right near O from now on, as it is one of the reasons FF won't give me CH - I have partial ferning daily.
I have to have distractions from all these bfns the last 10 months lol. Hopefully that stops after this cycle FX!


----------



## squirrel.

JLM, nursemommy, monmyxofxone and jGo_18: I'm rooting for you all!! I hope you all get your BFPs this cycle! Your dips look good, right around the time implantation should take place. I've got my fingers crossed for you!!

Blabla - excited for you with AF being late. And you had those faint lines didn't you? I so hope this is it for you and you get a shiny BFP tomorrow!


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## squirrel.

I'm doing well thanks. I was worried this weekend as my tests weren't getting much darker, but today they seem good and I got a digital 1-2 weeks, so levels must be going up. I still don't feel they're going up as they should, so I'm quite nervous this is going to end badly, but for now I am so happy and grateful to be here!


----------



## babyjourney89

Thank you everyone' and congrats to all those who got their BFP. While the rest who didn't get the posive yet, i really hope and pray that this is your month.


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

My temp dip is over two days though, not a dramatic dip so that's why I'm concerned


----------



## JLM73

Squirrel, even if your numbers double this early, the numbers won't be huge yet (could be 2-4 -6-12...), no worries mama, they will get there soon!


----------



## JLM73

NurseMommyTTC said:


> My temp dip is over two days though, not a dramatic dip so that's why I'm concerned

True, but also right at implant window:thumbup:


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

JLM73 said:


> NurseMommyTTC said:
> 
> 
> My temp dip is over two days though, not a dramatic dip so that's why I'm concerned
> 
> True, but also right at implant window:thumbup:Click to expand...

That is true, fx temps start going up! With dd I had a ton of flat temps and no dips and finally a slow rise until my bfp. Super boring chart lol


----------



## JLM73

lol sounds like my chart with DS...like a very slow elevator ride...with very dull elevator music lol


----------



## squirrel.

nursemommy other than that high temp you had three days ago, the ones you've had are in the range of your other post-o temps, hardly lower at all. If that high temp weren't there, it would look pretty flat. It could also be a second oestrogen surge, which does also happen after ovulation. The cycle I fell pregnant with my daughter I had a big temp dip on 10dpo. I thought I was out, but that night I got my BFP with her. Who knows why I got that temp dip as it clearly wasn't implantation. It just happened, but it didn't mean anything. I hope yours don't mean anything either!

Thanks JLM :hugs: I know it's silly to worry and I didn't so much the last two times. It's just the more I spend on here, the more I realise how common chemical pregnancies or early miscarriage are. Of course I always knew the statistics, but to see the real life stories and the pain it's caused so many on here, well it does make me feel that surely I can't be so lucky to have three pregnancies and never experience the loss that everyone else has? I'm almost expecting it. In a way the self depreciating side of myself is saying it's not fair if I never experience it as well, so that's why it will happen this time. I know that makes no sense, but I have a strange and very self-punishing mind.


----------



## drjo718

Cross-posting. Sorry if you see this more than once. 
after 16 months of trying, multiple medications and vitamins every month, 2 procedures and a surgery...I think I may have a bfp. This is 3rd urine of the day. I tested on a whim. I think I'm 9/10 dpo. I use opks and temp. Someone tell me I'm not seeing things.
 



Attached Files:







20150823_134055.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Dtrisha

I see it drjo!!! Does it have color? It's hard to tell on my phone. If so then congrats!


----------



## hal423

Nursemommy - with DD I had 2-3 lower temps around 6-7 dpo and then it went back up and I got my BFP at 11dpo. Hope this is it for you!

Jgo - your chart is looking good! Mommy and JLM yours also look good with dips around the time of implantation!

Drjo - that's a definite BFP!

Squirrel - I'm so glad your tests are progressing! Try not to stress! I know it's way easier said than done but you ARE pregnant!


----------



## drjo718

It's pretty pink in person. Had a hard time getting a good pic.


----------



## ciz

Hey ladies just to update. Af arrived dead on 14 dpo for me. Lots of one step ic had 2 lines so please ladies word of warning this is my 2nd cycle using them and had 2 lines but period arrived on time they weren't chemicals as first response didn't pick up anything so please don't fully trust them if they give you 2 lines always get another brand test to back it up 
I've been trying for a year now and experienced 4 early losses. I'm emotionally drained and now having dodgy ic tests on top just takes the biscuit really. 

Big congrats to all who got their bfps. Sorry to all whos afs 
Arrived positive thinking for next cycle ladies =)


----------



## JLM73

So sorry *ciz*, glad I skipped my cheapies this cycle

*drjo* - yes you are seeing things ...a BFP! lol
Congrats after such a long journey!


----------



## Lost7

Ndurham12, if you want adding to the list of testers, I'll need a testing date.


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## Lost7

Fine thank you, yourself? 
Just back off holiday.. Glad to be home, I guess!


----------



## sdc010905

Hi everyone, i've been in super worry mode all weekend and trying to keep busy. Think i may be headed for a chemical.....had bfps everyday wed thurs fri with frer and digis and some other decent tests, got first pos ic fri about 2pm (faint)and sat i bought a cb conception indicator and it said 1-2 so u stopped stressing about ic's....then today all out of good tests so did an ic about 4pm- negative....did another an hr later and negative again. They're 20miu and i dont see how my hcg wouldnt be there if things were progressing....i went and got a frer at 6pm and its positive but not any darker then wed fmu one.....really concerned. Thinking of trying to get bloods done 2m if i can get appt. Hoping they are just cheap crap tests but im really worried.
Blabla: i hope af stays away and u get a bfp.
Jlm: i always think your ferning is so impressive!
Lost: i hope the breakaway helped you get a bit of peace of mind and i just really would love to see you get a bfp this month x
Squirrel: i know you're going through a similar thing to me, any answers yet?x


----------



## squirrel.

sdc - So sorry to hear you're having a worrying time of it :hugs: I'm a bit worried about this too as my tests haven't been great - they took a lot longer than last time to go dark. Last time I got a super faint line on a cheapie the evening of 10dpo and then the next morning a clear FRER (though the morning before had been negative) and a 1-2 weeks on the digital. This time I got faint, barely progressing tests for three days before finally getting the 1-2 weeks on the digital. I have to stop testing though and I will now. I will torture myself otherwise. You can't tell progression through pregnancy tests, especially through different brands and different times of the day with different concentrations of urine. If you can get levels done then amazing, that would be great for piece of mind, but just because your tests are doing silly things, that doesn't mean a chemical is necessarily going to happen. :hugs: Hope you're okay. These first few weeks are _such_ a worrying time!!


----------



## JLM73

Thanks sdc
I don't think your hcg has dropped as you still have the same bfp on the frer. Also depending on where your hcg started, you could be doubling but not at a number just yet that breaks the threshhold. Not sure if you were using fmu most times besides when mentioned, but perhaps it is just a low starting hcg, or slow hcg rise.
Doesn't mean you are doomed, but I agree with trying to get your blood testing.
I'm sorry it's been a stressful weekend :(
I'm sure each and every one of us would be nerve wracked, just as you are
FX for you and :dust:


----------



## sdc010905

Thanks squirrel: im taking comfort from the 1-2 digi yesterday (although it should be changing to 2-3 around now) and the fact that todays frer wasnt fmu and the others were.....i have another cb digi for the morning and if thats still pregnant1-2, i will just call my doctor and maybe leave blood tests a few days if he thinks im paranoid. I just cant help being worried as thisbis exactly what happened me before, nothing progresses, cheapies turn neg, then digis, last to go frer and then bleeding within 48 hrs. Are you having many syptoms? Im a bit tired but that could be in my head and tonight i do have 1 sore boob(yay!)but not a whole lot going on.


----------



## sdc010905

JLM73 said:


> Thanks sdc
> I don't think your hcg has dropped as you still have the same bfp on the frer. Also depending on where your hcg started, you could be doubling but not at a number just yet that breaks the threshhold. Not sure if you were using fmu most times besides when mentioned, but perhaps it is just a low starting hcg, or slow hcg rise.
> Doesn't mean you are doomed, but I agree with trying to get your blood testing.
> I'm sorry it's been a stressful weekend :(
> I'm sure each and every one of us would be nerve wracked, just as you are
> FX for you and :dust:

Thanks jlm: just can't deny the horrible fact that the exact same brand of tests did give me a faint but there bfp on fri in the afternoon and then not today afternoon. There's a thread over in 1st tri with people comparing frers and they look super dark for the same dpo-aah &#128550;


----------



## jGo_18

Congrats drjo!!


----------



## squirrel.

Sdc I've been ignoring that thread :D


----------



## drjo718

No questioning this!


----------



## JLM73

*sdc* well keep in mind, same dpo doesn't take into acct when you implanted, so even 2 ppl who are the exact same dpo may have very diff hcg levels, and implant days
Also even tests in same batch can have faulty ones, or ones more sensitive than others
Just give it a few days to get a good hcg change


----------



## Kuji

Oh yeah, clear as day! :D Congrats again drjo! :wohoo:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations to all the new BFPs. Xx
It's the middle of the night here so just a quick post so please excuse me. 
Lost, I am now CD3 so please can you update the front page. :-( 
Wishing you all the very best whether you are waiting to ovulate, waiting to test or enjoying your new pregnancy. 
Goodnight ladies. Xx


----------



## squirrel.

Bright red blood this morning and lots of it. It must have been a chemical pregnancy. I had this feeling it was all going to go wrong :(


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## Ganton

Oh no, squirrel. I'm so so sorry to hear that x


----------



## Lost7

Keep testing and ask your doctor for a quantitive blood test. Lots of women have a period and carry on being pregnant. You don't know for sure it's a chemical until you've been checked out or have continued to test and it's gone negative.


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks ladies. I'll be okay. I was expecting it. Hopefully I'll have a sticky baby very soon. I have cramps now, so I know this is definitely over.


----------



## ciz

Sorry to hear that squirrel! Big hugs lovely


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## Lost7

I've had 9 miscarriages now and I expect it each time. Doesn't make it any easier to deal with. Hugs.


----------



## sdc010905

Squirrel im so sorry to hear that and kind of expecting the same myself ..i know you must be heartbroken x


----------



## Lost7

For anyone that's interested, I am CD2 now.
My LP has gained an extra day so I am relatively pleased with that. I now have a 12 day LP. 
AF came yesterday afternoon. It's very heavy, with clots and very painful. I have a sneaky suspicion I am still cleaning out after last months Chemical.

I am NTNP from now on, this has been 12 months of HELL.
If we don't get a :bfp:, we will start trying again in January 2016.

Good luck to the ladies still waiting to test. :dust:


----------



## gina236

So sorry squirrel! Even expecting it doesn't make it any easier. :hugs:

AFM 4 days late. Still getting either totally bfn or extreme squinters. Pretty much just waiting for the blood to start at this point. I feel like at 19 dpo I should have a blazing positive. :(


----------



## Teeny Weeny

So sorry to hear that Squirrel. Sending my love. Xx
Lost, sorry to hear the witch came. She came to me too. Good luck with the NTNP. Xx


----------



## Lost7

Teeny Weeny said:


> So sorry to hear that Squirrel. Sending my love. Xx
> Lost, sorry to hear the witch came. She came to me too. Good luck with the NTNP. Xx

:hugs: I think you're a head ahead of me! Cycle buddies! :hugs:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Lost I'm CD3, just one day ahead! Xx


----------



## Lost7

Woo hoo! I've now joined the secondary infertility board, hoping they have some advice and support for me! 

21 days until our next camping trip, and that'll be 7 days! Woo hoo! Hope it isn't too cold then. :haha:

When we go camping, I should be O'ing and leaving around 7DPO!


----------



## jGo_18

So sorry squirrel :( 
Welcome back Lost, sorry to hear AF came, but I hope your new relaxed approach is the ticket to your rainbow.

Afm: temp back up - not as high as I'd hoped to see it, but a solid jump none the less. Not sure if it's allergies or a cold, but I've been so congested the past 2-3 days... Just a sneezy, snot machine. Blah.


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

So sorry Squirrel :hugs: Really hope next cycle is all yours! And welcome back Lost, we missed you! 

Sorry for a lengthy post!

So....only a slight temp rise from yesterday, I was not liking how my temps were dipping but at least it went up a tad. I had a strange thing happen......anyone remember when my dd made a few comments about her "baby brother" in my tummy? Well I cant remember if I mentioned I also had a vivid dream about birthing a baby boy right around that same time frame that she said that. These things happened before I O'd. Well, OH and I were not getting along yesterday and I was almost telling him to just get out and leave me alone (I was quite angry) when he said "but your pregnant with my son" and it caught me off guard. I was like what?? And he said he had a vivid dream about it. So he was either saying it to butter me up or he actually had a dream about it which is just soooo weird! Otherwise, I did have vivid dreams last night but about random stuff, also seems im breaking out and I just feel tired, not super exhausted, but more so than my normal. Also, last night and the night before I actually slept a solid 5+ hours before I temped, which never happens! I always wake. So im feeling different this cycle, no sore bbs or nausea....not really any other symptoms at all other than the random stretchy yellowish cm. Trying to hold out hope but I just feel like its still not my cycle.


----------



## Lost7

Teeny Weeny, I know you've been TTC a while and like me you're having difficulty. I've created a thread for those of us who are struggling to TTC.

*https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-buddies/2336051-lost9s-struggling-conceive-buddies-3-a.html*


----------



## squirrel.

Thanks ladies :hugs: I really hope you all get your BFPs soon!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

jGo_18 said:


> What is my temp doing? That's a HUGE fall....
> 
> Mommy - AF due between this coming Friday (8.29) and the following Tuesday (9.2). I ovulated later than I thought I would so I think 9.2 is more accurate. 7dpo today.

so we are kind of testing around the same time :) fx'd crossed for both of us! you're two days ahead of me then





drjo718 said:


> No questioning this!
> View attachment 891261

congrats love!!! h&h 9 months :happydance:



squirrel. said:


> Bright red blood this morning and lots of it. It must have been a chemical pregnancy. I had this feeling it was all going to go wrong :(

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: i'm so sorry squirrel :(:cry:



Lost7 said:


> For anyone that's interested, I am CD2 now.
> My LP has gained an extra day so I am relatively pleased with that. I now have a 12 day LP.
> AF came yesterday afternoon. It's very heavy, with clots and very painful. I have a sneaky suspicion I am still cleaning out after last months Chemical.
> 
> I am NTNP from now on, this has been 12 months of HELL.
> If we don't get a :bfp:, we will start trying again in January 2016.
> 
> Good luck to the ladies still waiting to test. :dust:


:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: :cry: i'm so sorry lost!!!! 



jGo_18 said:


> So sorry squirrel :(
> Welcome back Lost, sorry to hear AF came, but I hope your new relaxed approach is the ticket to your rainbow.
> 
> Afm: temp back up - not as high as I'd hoped to see it, but a solid jump none the less. Not sure if it's allergies or a cold, but I've been so congested the past 2-3 days... Just a sneezy, snot machine. Blah.

doesn't matter it's a jump! that's good. bet it was implantation :)


afm: :coffee: 5dpo. not much you can do with that lol.


----------



## babyjourney89

squirrel. said:


> Bright red blood this morning and lots of it. It must have been a chemical pregnancy. I had this feeling it was all going to go wrong :(

Oh' i'am so sorry to hear that. &#128542;


----------



## babyjourney89

I'am thinking to get Beta HCG done. Really scared though, should i wait or is too early to get it done?


----------



## gina236

gina236 said:


> So sorry squirrel! Even expecting it doesn't make it any easier. :hugs:
> 
> AFM 4 days late. Still getting either totally bfn or extreme squinters. Pretty much just waiting for the blood to start at this point. I feel like at 19 dpo I should have a blazing positive. :(

Looks like I was right.. just started spotting :cry: mine as well put me down for AF or CP whatever you wanna call it. :(


----------



## beemeck

mommyxofxone said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> What is my temp doing? That's a HUGE fall....
> 
> Mommy - AF due between this coming Friday (8.29) and the following Tuesday (9.2). I ovulated later than I thought I would so I think 9.2 is more accurate. 7dpo today.
> 
> so we are kind of testing around the same time :) fx'd crossed for both of us! you're two days ahead of me then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drjo718 said:
> 
> 
> No questioning this!
> View attachment 891261
> Click to expand...
> 
> congrats love!!! h&h 9 months :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> squirrel. said:
> 
> 
> Bright red blood this morning and lots of it. It must have been a chemical pregnancy. I had this feeling it was all going to go wrong :(Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: i'm so sorry squirrel :(:cry:
> 
> 
> 
> Lost7 said:
> 
> 
> For anyone that's interested, I am CD2 now.
> My LP has gained an extra day so I am relatively pleased with that. I now have a 12 day LP.
> AF came yesterday afternoon. It's very heavy, with clots and very painful. I have a sneaky suspicion I am still cleaning out after last months Chemical.
> 
> I am NTNP from now on, this has been 12 months of HELL.
> If we don't get a :bfp:, we will start trying again in January 2016.
> 
> Good luck to the ladies still waiting to test. :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: :cry: i'm so sorry lost!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> So sorry squirrel :(
> Welcome back Lost, sorry to hear AF came, but I hope your new relaxed approach is the ticket to your rainbow.
> 
> Afm: temp back up - not as high as I'd hoped to see it, but a solid jump none the less. Not sure if it's allergies or a cold, but I've been so congested the past 2-3 days... Just a sneezy, snot machine. Blah.Click to expand...
> 
> doesn't matter it's a jump! that's good. bet it was implantation :)
> 
> 
> afm: :coffee: 5dpo. not much you can do with that lol.Click to expand...

Right with you mommy - 5 DPO and a dragging week ahead of me. Glad to have a testing buddy. :dust:


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

Still no sign of AF, scared to test again though. I may just do it tomorrow morning if AF doesn't show.


----------



## Lost7

gina236 said:


> gina236 said:
> 
> 
> So sorry squirrel! Even expecting it doesn't make it any easier. :hugs:
> 
> AFM 4 days late. Still getting either totally bfn or extreme squinters. Pretty much just waiting for the blood to start at this point. I feel like at 19 dpo I should have a blazing positive. :(
> 
> Looks like I was right.. just started spotting :cry: mine as well put me down for AF or CP whatever you wanna call it. :(Click to expand...

Did you get a positive?


----------



## gina236

Very faint positives. Could have all been evaps or indents. Idk.


----------



## campn

AF is 3 days late and still bfn! Ugh I'm start to hope I get my period soon cause this is torture. A positive after so many negatives would be bittersweet. 

There's always a chance to conceive but for it not to implant right? Maybe that's why many times the period doesn't start on time. I'm ready for the next cycle. If it ever comes!


----------



## Lost7

gina236 said:


> Very faint positives. Could have all been evaps or indents. Idk.

Since you don't know for sure and some tests were stark white, I've added you for :witch:.


----------



## pacificlove

Well, tested Sunday morning and BFN.. what the is going on? Body is giving all the signs but nothing. Tested 2 days before AF is due if this cycle is 28 days. Normally I am 28-30 days.


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

campn said:


> AF is 3 days late and still bfn! Ugh I'm start to hope I get my period soon cause this is torture. A positive after so many negatives would be bittersweet.
> 
> There's always a chance to conceive but for it not to implant right? Maybe that's why many times the period doesn't start on time. I'm ready for the next cycle. If it ever comes!

In the same boat as you, 3 days late, stark white tests. At this point I would just like for AF to start so I can start fresh next cycle.


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry blablamana:hugs:


----------



## Lost7

:hugs: Blabla <3


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Sorry blablamana. Xx


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## jGo_18

blabla - you do have a right to be sad. the amount of time spent ttc doesn't mark whether you get to feel your feelings. I think it's important to allow yourself the time to feel sad or disappointed as your starting a new cycle... kind of give yourself the time to get your mind back straight.

I do get what your saying in that it seems unfair to say anything about your sadness when there are people who have been trying longer. but everyone has a different journey and different circumstances. it isn't fair to say you shouldn't feel your disappointment, just like it wouldn't be fair to say don't share your excitement over a victory because others haven't had the same luck.


----------



## mommyxofxone

So bnb seriously messing with my computer. If I miss posts I apologize cause I'm keeping up with my phone. Not easy!


----------



## JLM73

*Squirrel* I am so sorry :( I agree, expecting disappointment doesn't take the sting out of it at all
*Blabla* I am sorry to you as well hun, and I agree with Jgo. I carry allergy eye drops in my purse JUST for the reason of getting rid of post cry-eye redness. They work in about 60 secs...came in handy many many times.
When you want something so very much, it still hurts just as deeply to not achieve it. Very true as time drags on bitterness adds to that wound, but even tho I have had that heart wrenching cry as well, I am glad you got to get some of the angst out without your SO adding to the pressure of expected success. EVERY woman hear is entitled to what they feel...it is genuine emotion, for something genuinely wanted and needed :hugs:
*Jgo*- nice rebound donor buddy. Hope your temp soars from here- take the stairs love, as they are surely a quicker way up than this VERY slow elevator I am riding :rofl:
*Teeny, Gina and Lost* - I am really sorry you are starting yet another cycle.
*Lost* I hope the less stressful NTNP is the key to success for you. I myself am gonna take a page from that book as gathering every poss bit of info is very stressful, expensive, time consuming, and hasn't gotten me much further.
I am happy to see you also have a new group of long term ttc ladies to add to your support group. I am about a cycle away from the year mark myself-ugh.
*Gina* - I believe you mentioned training for Tough Mudder about now?
That competition is no joke! Wish you all the best in that and Go Get Em!
:dust: to all!


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## Lost7

JLM, you should definitely join the support group in LTTTC! :wave:

Blabla, I just bought Tescos' own. They're on offer, 3 for 2. I couldn't find them in any other UK stores, apart from online. So wanted them now and bought Tescos. Good luck!


----------



## hal423

I am devastated to see all the sad news this morning :(

Squirrel - I am so, so sorry for your loss. Big hugs to you and I hope you get your rainbow baby soon. My heart goes out to you!

Blabla - big hugs to you too! Don't feel bad about sharing your disappointment! This is an incredibly emotional process full of highs and lows and we are all here for each other. I'm glad you're giving it another good shot this next cycle. As for cheapies, I've used both wondfos and accumed brand from Amazon and haven't had any issues. Both are 25 miu sensitivity.

Lost - welcome back from your trip! I hope you are relaxed from your time away and that the new TTC approach with no stress will work! It does for so many ladies!

Best of luck to all of you still in the TWW!


----------



## gina236

JLM73 said:


> *Squirrel* I am so sorry :( I agree, expecting disappointment doesn't take the sting out of it at all
> *Blabla* I am sorry to you as well hun, and I agree with Jgo. I carry allergy eye drops in my purse JUST for the reason of getting rid of post cry-eye redness. They work in about 60 secs...came in handy many many times.
> When you want something so very much, it still hurts just as deeply to not achieve it. Very true as time drags on bitterness adds to that wound, but even tho I have had that heart wrenching cry as well, I am glad you got to get some of the angst out without your SO adding to the pressure of expected success. EVERY woman hear is entitled to what they feel...it is genuine emotion, for something genuinely wanted and needed :hugs:
> *Jgo*- nice rebound donor buddy. Hope your temp soars from here- take the stairs love, as they are surely a quicker way up than this VERY slow elevator I am riding :rofl:
> *Teeny, Gina and Lost* - I am really sorry you are starting yet another cycle.
> *Lost* I hope the less stressful NTNP is the key to success for you. I myself am gonna take a page from that book as gathering every poss bit of info is very stressful, expensive, time consuming, and hasn't gotten me much further.
> I am happy to see you also have a new group of long term ttc ladies to add to your support group. I am about a cycle away from the year mark myself-ugh.
> *Gina* - I believe you mentioned training for Tough Mudder about now?
> That competition is no joke! Wish you all the best in that and Go Get Em!
> :dust: to all!

Thanks. And thank you for also being one of the only ones to reply to my posts, been thinking I'm totally invisible over here. I have barely been able to train due to an infected wisdom tooth that had me down for 4-5 weeks and now thinking I was actually going to conceive and not wanting to overdo it. Now that af is here it's balls to the wall training for the next month. Hopefully I will do my team proud.


----------



## jGo_18

good luck with the tough mudder gina!! that's some impressive s*** right there! you go girl!


----------



## pacificlove

Blabla and Gina, I hope you aren't too discouraged to keep trying. FX for your sticky bean next cycle. 

DH and I decided on a relaxed approach for TTC as it doesn't make DTD a chore. Mind you, my mind this month has been far more relaxed then the months leading up of "Try not to get pregnant" or "where is the sock" and "is it a save time right now" has really taken some fun out of the bedroom. Since we have decided to pull the last plug, we've dtd more often and been so much more relaxed at it when you are not thinking about the calendar right in the middle of it all. 
If the witch shows up, I won't be disappointed as the "practise" runs are actually fun again. :blush:


----------



## hal423

Sorry Gina that I missed you! I'm reading on my phone and it's hard to keep up!

Is this your first tough mudder? I've always wanted to do one. I've donemany 1/2 marathons and the NYC full
marathon but never any obstacle courses. The electric shock thing is kinda freaky but I think it would be such a fun experience. Everybody always says it's such a positive experience wig everyone helping each other. Best of luck to you!


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## gina236

hal423 said:


> Sorry Gina that I missed you! I'm reading on my phone and it's hard to keep up!
> 
> Is this your first tough mudder? I've always wanted to do one. I've donemany 1/2 marathons and the NYC full
> marathon but never any obstacle courses. The electric shock thing is kinda freaky but I think it would be such a fun experience. Everybody always says it's such a positive experience wig everyone helping each other. Best of luck to you!

Haha thats okay. Seems someone always posts right after me and I get lost somewhere in the background. Happens tho. Yes this is my first one. My friend put together a team back in like January and has since passed away. I almost decided not to do it as it won't be the same without him but we all decided to do it in memory of him. I am not a runner, like HATE running but I'm going to give it my all! Hoping for lots of obstacles and not as much uphill running. Haha.


----------



## sdc010905

Oh gina and blabla im so sorry. Haven't been on since before i started work and seriously this thread is just getting worse.....got another digi 1-2 (i should be at least 2-3 if not 3+ by now) and also a neg cheapie.....i made an appt for betas tonorrow and im not feeling that positive.


----------



## campn

I agree with the ladies, just because you haven't been trying as long as some have doesn't mean you're any less scared or broken hearted. It's too soon to give up, so give it another cycle! You'll get your BFP!


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## gina236

sdc010905 said:


> Oh gina and blabla im so sorry. Haven't been on since before i started work and seriously this thread is just getting worse.....got another digi 1-2 (i should be at least 2-3 if not 3+ by now) and also a neg cheapie.....i made an appt for betas tonorrow and im not feeling that positive.

:hugs:


----------



## hal423

Sdc - those weeks estimators are notorious for getting it wrong! Also the cheapies are horrible for showing progression. So many thing could affect those tests too - how concentrated your urine was, amount of dye in the tests, etc. Did you miss AF yet? Stay positive hun!


----------



## Dtrisha

squirrel. said:


> Bright red blood this morning and lots of it. It must have been a chemical pregnancy. I had this feeling it was all going to go wrong :(

I'm so sorry squirrel :( if you need anything let me know. <3. Hugs!


----------



## beemeck

Sorry and big hugs to those who are out this month :hugs: 

I'm feeling pretty iffy for myself this month as well. I almost regret ever starting the temping because my not so great temps are driving me nuts! :wacko: Unless there really is an issue (not ovulating) in which case I would be glad to have caught it. I guess I just don't know if these how my temps always are or if this is a bad cycle, but that's the problem with the first month of it. Glad to see some other charts that look like mine - hopefully we are just slow risers and cool cucumbers :winkwink:

Either way - I'll keep up with the temping so I can have some research and I know I won't be able to resist testing on Friday :coffee:


----------



## JLM73

Ok...changed several things to see what I can get crosshairs with (experimenting with FF), also, tho cd9 and cd10 opks were + in appearance to me in real life, looking back at my pics, they were not as dark when compared with cd13 opk( i kept them all)
So I left everything as I truly saw it, but switched to FAM mode rather than forcing my O date.
Good part is this gives me crosshairs in FF, Bad part is the CH are later than I hoped for O, and it raised my coverline from 97.13 to 97.24 :(
I am barely above coverline with this, but had a slow rise with DS, so nothing more I can do about this. Hopefully most of the donor :spermy: hung around until cd14.

Oh also discarded that one odd high temp. 
(Note- I am posting this in the Aug thread as well).
Bleh...now that this makes me only 5dpo today, I am putting away the tests fro a few days. This has really been stressing me out, as I truly gave 110% this go round.
Wish me luck, and :dust:


----------



## beemeck

JLM73 said:


> Ok...changed several things to see what I can get crosshairs with (experimenting with FF), also, tho cd9 and cd10 opks were + in appearance to me in real life, looking back at my pics, they were not as dark when compared with cd13 opk( i kept them all)
> So I left everything as I truly saw it, but switched to FAM mode rather than forcing my O date.
> Good part is this gives me crosshairs in FF, Bad part is the CH are later than I hoped for O, and it raised my coverline from 97.13 to 97.24 :(
> I am barely above coverline with this, but had a slow rise with DS, so nothing more I can do about this. Hopefully most of the donor :spermy: hung around until cd14.
> 
> Oh also discarded that one odd high temp.
> (Note- I am posting this in the Aug thread as well).
> Bleh...now that this makes me only 5dpo today, I am putting away the tests fro a few days. This has really been stressing me out, as I truly gave 110% this go round.
> Wish me luck, and :dust:

I feel you JLM! Good to hear you had slow rising with your DS. I just feel like maybe the temps aren't as cut and dry as some say they are. Seems like most people do a little tweaking on FF - which hopefully I learn how to do too since FF STILL will not give me CH. :growlmad: Even though it's stressing me out, I feel like I want to believe my body more than this chart. I got pregnant on the first try in April and just went by my O pain and CM - I'm sure that there is too much woman to woman variability with temps. But of course it's just another thing to obsess over and I know I'll continue to do it.... :dohh:


----------



## fairyy

Congrats to all the BFP's. 

Lost, you can put me down for AF.:witch: got me today. 

Good luck to those who are still in the game and waiting for BFP :flower:


----------



## JLM73

Thx beemeck...charting is def getting more stressful as the months drag on...sigh

fairyy Sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## beemeck

fairyy said:


> Congrats to all the BFP's.
> 
> Lost, you can put me down for AF.:witch: got me today.
> 
> Good luck to those who are still in the game and waiting for BFP :flower:


Sorry fairyy :( Just stalked your journal - my SO is from India too! BTW could you tell me how you create a journal on here?? :shrug:


----------



## Lost7

:hugs: fairyy. I've welcomed you on the other thread my sweets. <3 I'm here for you, just you remember that! <3 :hugs:


----------



## jGo_18

Lost - how long does one have to be trying to be considered "struggling" and welcome in your thread? Just curious for future reference...
But also, I don't feel like anyone here has been unsupportive or "blaring" their positives in your face, as your last post on your thread said. If a positive happens, of course they share... That's the point of the thread. But mostly, my feelings are a bit hurt seeing you post that the "other thread" has been unsupportive when a lot of us, myself included, have gone out of our way to be extra warm to you during your struggle... I'm bummed...


----------



## fairyy

Go to the TTC journal section and create one there and then copy the URL to your signature.


----------



## sdc010905

hal423 said:


> Sdc - those weeks estimators are notorious for getting it wrong! Also the cheapies are horrible for showing progression. So many thing could affect those tests too - how concentrated your urine was, amount of dye in the tests, etc. Did you miss AF yet? Stay positive hun!

i hope so hal....yeah iv missed af but not sure by how much cycles in the last 6 months range from 23-29 days this is day 32...as for ov got smiley on day 10 but had lh surge again cd16 and bd'd that night and next-got faint bfp on blue dye cd26 which i didnt really believe and then frer cd27 (so going with o'd about day 16 even tho its late for me) so i think im about 16dpo....had cramps fri night but nothin since.....no real preg symptoms yet except emotional and off my food but thats just because im worried i think. No bleeding thankfully.


----------



## Lost7

If you're worried about HCG levels, you ought to see a doctor for a quantitive beta. As previously mentioned though, the concentration of your sample effects it, it's not an exact science and they are less than creditable. Have you taken them apart to see the lines are darker?


----------



## sdc010905

jGo_18 said:


> Lost - how long does one have to be trying to be considered "struggling" and welcome in your thread? Just curious for future reference...
> But also, I don't feel like anyone here has been unsupportive or "blaring" their positives in your face, as your last post on your thread said. If a positive happens, of course they share... That's the point of the thread. But mostly, my feelings are a bit hurt seeing you post that the "other thread" has been unsupportive when a lot of us, myself included, have gone out of our way to be extra warm to you during your struggle... I'm bummed...

have to say i agree with this- i agree those trying longer may be more weary of it all but if you don't want to see bfps then why manage a ttc thread? I personally found you a great help these last few cycles and i think you are just going through a really hard patch-i hope you get your rainbow soon. However you keep saying you wish you weren't managing this thread and i get that-but your back for another cycle. If its making things harder then don't.


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## Lost7

I started this thread so I'll see it through. I have clearly stated on page 1 I will not be managing another thread. Since I started this thread I felt I owe a duty to you all to keep the 1st page updated. That is all. That is the only reason I haven't left this thread yet. 

I have put aside my feelings to carry on this thread for you all. 

I have made my ''other thread'' to welcome ladies, who like myself have hardship in TTC. A lot of women suffer from infertility, secondary and primary and I aim to bring more support to women like myself. 

I haven't once said you haven't been supportive, I have gained a little support on this thread and for that I am thankful, however I feel my efforts will be mostly aimed towards people who can not conceive or have difficulty in doing so.

I am not 'back for another cycle' I am unsure how or where you've come to that conclusion. I am NTNP (as per my signature).


----------



## jGo_18

We all very much appreciate all you've done on this thread. you have been a great support and we have clearly tried to return the favor the best we can. everyone is fighting their own battle here, I don't think any one deserves lesser merit than another. I haven't been trying for a year... just half a year... and just with a load of hurdles... and I've been left feeling a bit like my struggles aren't suppose to count somehow... because I haven't been at it as long or whatever. and if I were to succeed, I shouldn't share my joy.

this is the quote from your new thread:
"I'm *hoping this thread is a lot more supportive than the other *where multiple BFP's and people who are on the first cycle / first few cycles blare their in your face and then in their ticker spaces.... "

that is why I said something... as it hurt to see you didn't see us as supportive when, as I said, I think we've all tired. I can speak only for myself for sure, but I know I've tried to really root for you and be there. it's upsetting to see you think we haven't. like sdc said, I think you are going through a hard patch and it's easy to see your emotionally spent and perhaps you didn't mean things the way you said them, but it sure sounded hurtful. 

The thing I love about these boards is that we share in each others struggles AND each other joys. I feel and relate to the stress and struggle. AND I see each BFP you ladies get as a small victory in my own life... like I rooted for a team and that team won!


----------



## ciz

blablamana said:


> Good luck gina, jeez I can do a scorpion pose in yoga, but my fitness level is tragic. :haha:
> Awesome!
> 
> Anyway, I just bought a shitload of dipstrips that had good reviews, both ovulation and pregnancy tests. Still searching for the soy stuff. Can't find it anywhere here.
> So. CD1. The early september thread seems to be just for EARLY testers in that month. Can't we just rename this thread ?


hey hun can I ask did you get them off ebay or amazon and are they called one step cause please be wary of them atm. the last 2 cycles ive had 2 lines on all my ic preg tests and I wasn't pregnant. I dunno whats up with them lately but I know a few women having same issues.


----------



## sdc010905

Im not at this as long as you lost but when you're on a ttc thread the purpose of which is to wait for o, symptom spot, wait for af, test and the aim is a bfp- it looks like trying to me-maybe im wrong. Maybe ill still be here in a year but i know one thing-a loss in 6 months wont hurt me anymore than the one i think im about to have this wk, or the one i had in september. Honestly i think you are a really generous person and may be helping others too much- if you dont have the support to give, really dont drain yourself further by trying to support us or see this thread through. I mean that in a nice way and genuinely, thanks for all your help.


----------



## sdc010905

ciz said:


> blablamana said:
> 
> 
> Good luck gina, jeez I can do a scorpion pose in yoga, but my fitness level is tragic. :haha:
> Awesome!
> 
> Anyway, I just bought a shitload of dipstrips that had good reviews, both ovulation and pregnancy tests. Still searching for the soy stuff. Can't find it anywhere here.
> So. CD1. The early september thread seems to be just for EARLY testers in that month. Can't we just rename this thread ?
> 
> 
> hey hun can I ask did you get them off ebay or amazon and are they called one step cause please be wary of them atm. the last 2 cycles ive had 2 lines on all my ic preg tests and I wasn't pregnant. I dunno whats up with them lately but I know a few women having same issues.Click to expand...

Onestep are the cheapies im using iv done 3 of them and theyre all neg- iv had positive on every other brand and im late for af so im guessing they're not that sensitive- iv been getting positive digis and frers for almost a week now. They have me so worried i have booked appt for betas tomorrow.


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## ciz

sdc010905 said:


> ciz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blablamana said:
> 
> 
> Good luck gina, jeez I can do a scorpion pose in yoga, but my fitness level is tragic. :haha:
> Awesome!
> 
> Anyway, I just bought a shitload of dipstrips that had good reviews, both ovulation and pregnancy tests. Still searching for the soy stuff. Can't find it anywhere here.
> So. CD1. The early september thread seems to be just for EARLY testers in that month. Can't we just rename this thread ?
> 
> 
> hey hun can I ask did you get them off ebay or amazon and are they called one step cause please be wary of them atm. the last 2 cycles ive had 2 lines on all my ic preg tests and I wasn't pregnant. I dunno whats up with them lately but I know a few women having same issues.Click to expand...
> 
> Onestep are the cheapies im using iv done 3 of them and theyre all neg- iv had positive on every other brand and im late for af so im guessing they're not that sensitive- iv been getting positive digis and frers for almost a week now. They have me so worried i have booked appt for betas tomorrow.Click to expand...

from what I'm aware hun theres 2 types, 1 lot you can buy 30 odd for £2 odd and the other 10 for £2odd. for me the more expensive one is giving me false results. 

why are you worried lovely? sorry if you've explained before too many posts to catch up on. 



blablamana said:


> Ciz: Thank you! Your previous post prevented me from buying One-step! I actually bought a different brand that is more common in the Netherlands!
> So thank you!

yeah its odd because I used them when I fell preg with my daughter and had no problem. maybe just got the bad batch lol


----------



## ciz

hey ladies ive made a September thread if any of you ladies would like to join me 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2336223-september-testers-whos-me.html


----------



## hal423

I just read jgo's post. I have enjoyed being a part of this thread and I truly am rooting for all of you to get your BFPs and I enjoy offering support and advice (when I have some). I sincerely hope that no one thinks that I am "blaring" my BFP by including my ticker or for posting my previous tests. I know that it only took me 4 cycles and 1 loss but that loss was devastating and I am worried sick about this one. I love reading about everyone's journeys and symptom spotting and squinting at tests and I would love to continue to do that if I am still welcome. It's not like you can obsess over every little thing and vent about TTC with your OH or your friends who have no idea that you're TTC. 

Although the month of August is almost over, perhaps we could continue this thread with the same group but with a different name?


----------



## jGo_18

No one has been "blaring" their positives... You've all shared them and stayed to support and receive support and that's exactly what should happen! Hal please hang around and squint! Hahaha I love that the bfpers stay here and cheer those of us still waiting on! Plus... ya Know we can be like "hey bfper did you have this symptom?" Gives us hope and whatnot!


----------



## sdc010905

Ciz: i got bfp last tues but my frers arent showing much progression and my cb digis are still at 1-2, i think im 16dpo....also im spending a fortune so used 3 of the onestep and theyre neg. They say 20miu so either im about to lose it or theyre rubbish. Confused though because im getting pos cb digi and they are supposed to be 50 miu?? Slight cramping on fri night but nothing since and no spotting or anything. Cervix has gotten much higher the last few days and my frers arent super dark but theyre clearly pos and not getting lighter. Cant decide if previous loss has just turned me crazy or am i just reading clear signs that my hcg isnt rising very well. Time will tell but i sure do hate this limbo.


----------



## ciz

sdc010905 said:


> Ciz: i got bfp last tues but my frers arent showing much progression and my cb digis are still at 1-2, i think im 16dpo....also im spending a fortune so used 3 of the onestep and theyre neg. They say 20miu so either im about to lose it or theyre rubbish. Confused though because im getting pos cb digi and they are supposed to be 50 miu?? Slight cramping on fri night but nothing since and no spotting or anything. Cervix has gotten much higher the last few days and my frers arent super dark but theyre clearly pos and not getting lighter. Cant decide if previous loss has just turned me crazy or am i just reading clear signs that my hcg isnt rising very well. Time will tell but i sure do hate this limbo.

ok, If I was you try to avoid touching your cervix now if you can help it. I wouldnt go by its position feel as mines been all sorts preg and not preg. 
when I lost my third I just knew, I was still having lines but I could see them getting lighter on frer. try not to worry ok. its great that your hcg levels are still high enough for cb dig to pick it up and don't worry it hasn't changed weeks - they are well known for not giving right weeks.. infact I remember mine took a while to change. some women never get fantastic bold lines on frer either. best thing to do is stop testing for now and get yourself booked in for bloods they will give you best answer to whats going on. 

all I can say to you hun is IF this pregnancy is not to be there was nothing you could have done about it to stop you losing it, unfortunately it happens and yes its really crap and emotionally draining. So I say enjoy seeing your lines and hopefully those lines will turn into a beautiful bub =)


----------



## Ganton

Sdc, I think there are a couple of types of one step tests. I used them with DS2 after reading generally very good reviews, and they worked perfectly well for me. So, I bought what I thought was another batch of the same for this TTC'ing journey. When I started using them a couple of months a go, they just didn't seem the same. They seemed more flimsy and the control line wasn't getting particularly dark. When I compared my new batch to the previous batch on my order history, the new ones were called "pro-matris one-step" whereas my original purchase were just "one-step". The reviews of the pro matris ones were really poor in comparison - lots of false negatives being reported. AF was 6 days late that cycle, I had nausea but no BFPs. I still have no idea if I had a chemical that cycle and the poor tests never picked anything up, or if I just ovulated later than expected. 

Anyway, I was pretty much out of pro-matris tests by that point so ordered a new batch of standard one-steps. I got my squinted of a BFP on one at 9dpo this cycle. They didn't show much progression over the next few days but there was always an unmistakeable faint line. My stash ran out a few days a go, so I've used the last couple of my pro-matrises the last 2 days. Today, I got 2-3 weeks on a CB, yet the line on my pro-matris is still pretty faint. 

So,my personal conclusion is that the standard one-steps se good at picking up early BFPs with very faint lines, but aren't good for progression. And the pro-matris ones don't seem to be as sensitive /easy to read. I'm not sure if that essay helps anybody in any way!


----------



## jGo_18

Ya'll I shouldn't have said anything about what Lost wrote. It seems I took it to mean something she didn't and I posted my hurt here and shouldn't have. I hope she will finish this thread out for you guys - you deserve it & she's a great cheerleader. I, however, will bow out. I've been removed from the testing list/page so I can see my welcome has been worn, and that's my fault.

I wish you all the very best - I think this months group of ladies has been the best support team I've experienced since we began our journey in February.


----------



## Ganton

I'm really sorry that you feel that you need to bow out, jGo. I withdrew myself from this thread a little after it started becoming clear that those receiving BFPs could be causing upset. One of your recent posts made me feel like I'm still welcome here and could still have some valuable input. 

The minute you start actively TTC'ing, you become very emotionally invested in the journey. The joy /fear /excitement /disappointment is there straight away, and it's great to have the support and offer support to others in a similar position. I'm sure LTTC is very draining, so I feel for those who are struggling with the emotions of the process, but it's a great shame that you no longer feel welcome here as a result. I wish you all the best for the rest of this cycle if you do decide to leave this thread, but I, and I'm sure many others, would be sad to see you go x


----------



## TTCBabyG2015

I know I'm not much of a poster nor I'm I one to speak up much but, honestly, what I just caught up on was pretty disgraceful. 

I've read through most of these posts and barely knowing you ladies I get excited with every BFP posted. I can't say I know the struggle of having to TTC for a long time simply because I've just started trying but, who says it won't take me or anyone else on this thread just as long if not longer to get that FIRST BFP. 

I only wish everyone the best on here but, to be told anyone is rubbing their extremely exciting news in anyone's face is hurtful, and it doesn't even apply to me. I too am going to bow out of this thread. Not sure I would even feel comfortable posting a BFP anymore. Wish you ladies still waiting for that BFP very soon &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## campn

To the ladies who got their BFP! CONGRATS! There's nothing quite like seeing those 2 pink lines! Celebrate it and be as happy as you can, you don't have to whisper about it or hide it! 

To the ladies like me who have had so little luck, it's okay, we will get our lucky day too, but we better cheer for others so they cheer for us too. Let's not let this make us bitter. Never let anyone's happiness make you bitter. 

Some may get pregnant so easily and maybe you don't, but does that mean everything else in their lives is easy? Maybe they've struggles with things you never had to struggle or worry about. Think about that. 

Lost, we are sorry you're having a really bad and hard season in life, but like anything in life it's a season that will pass. You won't feel this way forever. So smile big and be proud of how far you've come.


----------



## gina236

Not wanting to beat a dead horse but I have to agree. This whole thing has hurt me. I feel like just because I haven't been trying for long my concerns and struggles don't matter anymore. Yes I have only been actively trying for 4 months but what people don't see is I have been NTNP for 5 years! 2 miscarriages and 2 chemical pregnancies. Honestly i am concerned that i wont be able to carry at all. Ive never made it past a few weeks and dh and i have not always been careful. Yet i always seem to not be pregnant. It's not all about time. Everyone deserves to be heard and is entitled to their feelings. We all try to support one another through this. If you look at the number of women on this thread, only about a third got bfp so far. It's not like it's everyone. It just seems that way because there are over 60 testers. It was a popular thread, that should be a good thing. I have enjoyed seeing all the bfp. Yes I get a little jealous but seeing the different circumstances that still turned out as a bfp gives me hope. I am taking next month off to train, hope to see you guys in October! (Or not because hopefully you will all have bfp by then! ;) )


----------



## Kuji

I was recently diagnosed with a hypo thyroid. My doctor was SHOCKED when he found out I was expecting. I didn't try long to conceived (4 cycles)but I worked HARD and every single bfn made me cry. My last cycle, my bfn actually caused me my panic attack. The chances were against me but I still got it. 

Was I lucky? Very much so. 

Whether someone conceived easily, worked hard, for a long time, it doesn't matter. Although it happened quickly, compared to some of you ladies, to me it felt like an eternity. So yes, I am hurt that it feels like my "quick" bfp could be seen as something negative. Just because someone gets a bfp quickly, it doesn't mean they didn't work just as hard or were not as emotionally damaged in the long run. 

Every woman's feelings deserve to be put into consideration. The way I saw it, people were all being very helpful and supportive to eachother. If anyone felt otherwise, then please read back. We all help eachother as best as we can, but we can't just extreme shine the spot light down on you because you're hurting. We know you're hurting, we are and have been too! Not to make your pain seem less important, all our pain is important. But right now, that's what I'm feeling. Like my own pain and struggles don't matter because of someone else who "has it worse".


----------



## mommyxofxone

Very sad to read what she's said. I don't think I'll be posting much in this group except to keep up with the other ladies. If you don't want to see bfps.... Don't be on a trying to conceive forum. It sucks to see ther people post but they share here because most people can't share the news publicly yet. It's a support forum. That means supporting it all.


----------



## ksierra44

This thing has gotten so crazy. Its also good to remember tthat just because some of us get BFP's sooner than others doesnt mean that they'll be holding babies any sooner. There are many here who get BFPs and lose their babies. Some of us have never even had our own despite several BFPs. All I'm saying is that we are all going through hard times and I have found this board to be very supportive but I've tried to stay quiet because i have gotten the vibe that getting a BFP is hurtful to others and they don't want to hear about it. I hope to see you ladies get your BFPs soon and get to hold your babies in your arms.


----------



## DobbyForever

Just got my blood test back at <1 so 2 for 2 bfn this month. Sigh. SO doesn't want to try so FXed he changes his mind in the next two weeks


----------



## jGo_18

While its nice to know I wasn't the only one who was feeling burned or afraid that, should good news strike, it wouldn't be welcome here... Let's move forward.

I've been removed from the testing list & plan to just quietly root for you all. I hope Lost meant what she said when she told me I took it out of context and she didn't mean it how I took it. I was certainly getting the feeling before reading that, however, but I digress. Let's just go back to being the excellent support group weve been. Those of you with bfps - please hang around if you want - we are happy for you as I'm sure you'd be thrilled to see those of us still waiting succeed as well.

Let's move past how we interpreted Losts words and wish our great thread mediator the absolute best.

Put goodness out into the world & goodness shall come back to you.


----------



## jGo_18

:( sorry dobby


----------



## Kuji

We can keep being a supportive group as best as we can but from what I understand, it's safe to assume Lost isn't going to come back. Not even 30 minutes after her last message here, she wrote this on her journal: 



Lost7 said:


> Well, I've resigned from my testers thread. Man I feel good.
> 
> So what, I made another post for women who are struggling trying to conceive, people who have been long term TTC, is that really so bad? NO.
> I'm supporting ladies like myself now, and I just feel so good, like a weight has been lifted. No more thread updates, no more worrying if I've missed anyone or any information. No more stress. Feeling thankful. They've done me a favour. Totally.



I'll stick around, read and reply to any questions that I might have feedback or answers to, but I don't think I'll be active at all. She kind of really bummed me out :nope:


----------



## Kuji

So sorry Dobby! I do hope he changes his mind! Fx!


----------



## jGo_18

Kuji - thank you for posting that... Good to know she doesn't mind at all she's hurt a bunch of women who cared and supported her... Or rather just doesn't understand... Ugh I hoped she meant what she said to me about taking it wrong.


----------



## DobbyForever

Whoa I feel like maybe I should read this thread. Sounds intense on this page. I will be the firs to admit I am terrible at keeping up with testing threads. So... I apologize that I just popped in and have no clue what is happening. To everyone still testing, best of luck! May y'all fair better than I did this cycle. :)


----------



## Smille24

I go away on vacation and so much has happened. Congrats to those who got their bfps! :hugs: to those who got af or didn't have a sticky bean. 

I agree with the other ladies, this is a support group. We are in this together and should continue cheering those with bfps on and remaining strong for one another who don't get those 2 pink lines. Most of you ladies have been in the same forum for months now. I appreciate your support and having a chance to talk about my journey. It's hard to discuss outside of bnb bc no one really understands what it's like to ttc.

I have been ttc for a lot longer than 7 cycles, however I'm not going to hate on those who try once and get pregnant. We have tried a relaxed approach from Sept 2013-Jan 2015. My body wasn't predictable bc of how my iud effected it, so we decided to ntnp until things went back to "normal". Everyone's story is different, we all struggle emotionally whether you're trying for a couple months or a year. I would love to give my dh his 1st child and wish it would happen a lot sooner, but it's not the case. 

I gave up mid cycle due to vacation. I needed a break. I am about 8dpo going based on cramps and cm. My opk was almost positive b4 we left, so I am pretty sure I o'd while away, which is great bc we dtd every couple days for the last 9 days. This cycle has been very weird and I thought I was going to O a lot sooner, but heaven forbid predictability. Today I had heavy cramps, bloating and back pain but could've been from traveling. I've felt queasy off and on today. Every cycle is different so I'm not sure what to look for anymore.


----------



## DobbyForever

Smille24 said:


> My body wasn't predictable bc of how my iud effected it.

This is me!!! My body was so clockwork, and a couple months of paragard and suddenly everything is screwy and I can't seem to get a bfp. =/ If I could go back in time. I'm just glad we agreed to take it out early. We had planned to leave it in for a year.


----------



## Smille24

DobbyForever said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> My body wasn't predictable bc of how my iud effected it.
> 
> This is me!!! My body was so clockwork, and a couple months of paragard and suddenly everything is screwy and I can't seem to get a bfp. =/ If I could go back in time. I'm just glad we agreed to take it out early. We had planned to leave it in for a year.Click to expand...

I wish I never got it. I ended up in the ER with extreme pain which is why it was removed. DH and I agreed never again. My cycles were 60-90 days for a very long time and I couldn't have been ovulating. They are definitely shorter than that now thank goodness.


----------



## Smille24

Btw I hope your dh changes his mind. Mine wanted to give up a while back but he changed his mind quickly.


----------



## jGo_18

I had the mirena iud... Took about a year and a half for my cycles to even out again... Seems a lot of people have troubles with IUDs!


----------



## DobbyForever

Evidently! I feel very misinformed! We got ours after my loss, so I wasn't in the mood to do my usual research. I knew I didn't want hormones, s three gyns suggested it and said it doesn't have any lingering effects and we could start trying as soon as we were ready. What bull! I consider myself lucky that I have been ovulating, but it is so unpredictable. I am so sorry that you had such terribly long cycles, Smile!


----------



## campn

Maybe Lost leaving is a good thing for us, and for her. This website is called baby and bump, it is all about getting pregnant and whatever comes with that. Out of 68 only 19 got BFP, Is That really that much? Did she expect to see zero women get pregnant? 

If anything it definitely gave me hope to see BFP everyday! I felt like my turn will come too! 

From what I understood Lost has 6 kids? Correct me if I'm wrong, but so many on here have none at all...


----------



## Kuji

Good to know IUDs aren't as great as doctors make it sound... I was thinking of getting one after my first baby but I'm going to rethink it now... I really don't need my fertlity or cycles getting worse.


----------



## DobbyForever

When I first got my IUD, everyone asked why I would do that to myself. Not just because of the recovery time after, but a lot of my friends had issues with them in. Out of maybe 20 people I talked to, only one liked hers and she was done having kids so she keeps hers in long term then switches for a new one. She has wonky cycles though, but she doesn't care since her main objective is to not get pregnant and not have to deal with taking a pill.


----------



## JLM73

Just catching up...wow I missed alot visiting a friend earlier!?
Well I have no input other than what I said quite a bit ago - we are all on our own paths, with our own struggles, and entitled to our own feelings. I do not think more or less of anyone here for that.

Moving on 
*Jgo*- far as you know, you are the only one using a donor besides me. Even if you are lurking - pls keep us posted how you are doing, as I am very interested- given the added timing issue of using donors etc.

*Dobby* - I'm sorry I am horrible at remembering where everyone is at, but see the 11dpo on your sig, and that you had a blood test done. Are you really out or is there still a possibility of late implant and hcg rise before your AF is due??

Hugs and Dust to everyone!


----------



## Smille24

Omg my dr told me the same thing Dobby! I no longer see that dr bc we moved. I was looking for something I didn't have to worry about and it bit me in the bum. At least I'm ovulating again.

My cousin was thinking of getting one but her husband and I talked her out of it. It's not worth the risk.


----------



## jGo_18

JLM - my donor buddy, I will do that. I was just thinking of you and how we have a similar journey and I would want to know where you're at too! I'll update :) I joined the September thread to as technically my test day got pushed into September with the late O.


----------



## JLM73

Cool Beans Dob:thumbup:
I am due next A F8/31 or 9/1 soooo... how fitting I not only was in O limbo, and am now in temp rise limbo lol, but AF due date limbo as well :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Good looking out, Smile.

J, you are seriously the most optimistic person ever. I adore you.


----------



## JLM73

LOL Dobby for everyone but myself it seems
Funny how that works out huh?


----------



## DobbyForever

Easy to see it glass half full when it isn't your cup ;)


----------



## JLM73

DobbyForever said:


> Easy to see it glass half full when it isn't your cup ;)

:haha: I had this on a questionaire once-
"Is the glass half empty or half full?"
My answer was -
Half empty...where the hell is my waitress??I need a refill! lol


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Good morning ladies.
I've just come on here and I'm really sad to see to see all the upset on here.
I understand how everyone is feeling, including Lost. 
I am a LTTTC, however, please let me add that I am so happy for all of you that have got your BFP this month. Of course, I have a little bit of envy each time a new lady announces which is short lived and certainly not voiced. For every lady on this thread there is a genuine want and love for a baby. Be it number 1 or 10. No ones struggle or ease should be a factor. Happiness should be shared all round.

We are all hormonal, things get said, things get taken the wrong way. Let's not make this thread like a lynch mob. I though we were all more understanding than that. 
I hope everyone continues to stay and work through this TTC journey together. Xx


----------



## sdc010905

Whoa intense thread this morn......so my digi was neg after the last 4 mornings were preg 1-2. Devastated and worried as this happened in sept too, why is this happening me? Just waiting to bleed now &#128550;


----------



## Teeny Weeny

sdc010905 said:


> Whoa intense thread this morn......so my digi was neg after the last 4 mornings were preg 1-2. Devastated and worried as this happened in sept too, why is this happening me? Just waiting to bleed now &#128550;

I'm so sorry to hear this. Sending you my thoughts. I think you should let your GP know and perhaps they will order some testing for you. :hugs: xx


----------



## ciz

sdc010905 said:


> Whoa intense thread this morn......so my digi was neg after the last 4 mornings were preg 1-2. Devastated and worried as this happened in sept too, why is this happening me? Just waiting to bleed now &#128550;

aw hun I am so sorry to hear that. unfortunately early losses are really common - I know that's really no comfort at all but its the truth. 

I would honestly though go to your doctor and have a chat about doing blood tests, just to give you peace of mind theres nothing going on that may be causing it. big hugs hun x


----------



## sdc010905

Yeah i had made an appt for today anyway for betas so i think ill just go along and ask what he thinks anyway. Thanks girls x


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Wow this thread has become so negative.... Going to keep my opinion to myself! Ttc is suppose to be a happy time! Anywho....not liking my temps post O. Yes they are above the cover line but they aren't rising which is what I wanna see! Just feeling out.


----------



## ciz

You having any symptoms hun or you just going by temps this cycle?


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

ciz said:


> You having any symptoms hun or you just going by temps this cycle?

I try not to symptom spot but really the only symptom was increased stretchy cm for a couple days after O. Temps are not very high and I have had no symptoms of implantation. My temps are actually decreasing so I just don't feel good about it. But time will tell.....


----------



## ciz

Fx for you hun.


----------



## beemeck

good morning ladies. I must say that I have enjoyed seeing and feeling this outpouring of support. I'm new to these threads and BNB so I didn't want to say anything, but I also didn't love feeling guilty that I was still in for this month... I've been stalking TTC threads and become so invested in others' stories! It has helped me take some of the focus off mine, which is something I need right now. I'll leave it at that and hope that this thread can continue on with August testers even if you've been removed from the list - stay! We are all rooting for each other now. :hugs:

I got my CHs on FF this morning so I'm feeling a little relieved. My post O temps aren't much different than my pre-O temps, but they are slightly higher and I'm feeling more confident that I did ovulate when I felt my O pain. 6 DPO and still planning on being an early tester....I'm not one to SS since I had no symptoms before my BFP in April, but I must say that I woke up in the night last night due to sharp pains in my abdomen :huh: ughhhh darn this TWW!


----------



## mommyxofxone

I wish phones didn't suck so bad for keeping up! Hope you all are well


----------



## jGo_18

mommy - your chart has really evened out! nice high temps, no more rocky mountains! looking good lady!


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

So....as soon as I say I dont try to symptom spot, I checked my cerivx and definitely have ewcm. Very weird. A few days after O cm was stretchy, thick, with a yellow tint to it but now it is straight up ewcm, no doubt about it. I did not have this last cycle! This cycle is so different. Fx its a good sign


----------



## sdc010905

So the bleeding has started, doc still did my bloods but agreed there's no hope, he said he'll check thyroid etc and might aswell do hcg. Withered from all this....now what to do, i feel like i cant possibly try this month x


----------



## sdc010905

Sorry that post was very "me me me", i actually meant to say i had that ewcm type thing after o nursemommy and also i wanted to say....j_go and everyone else who's backing away from thread- dont! Ye have been a great help to me and its a really supportive and busy thread with loads of tips and info and im really glad to have it today when i cant really talk to anyone else x x x


----------



## maybe8

Sdc....I'm sorry. I think everybody just moved to the September thread.
.go to them


----------



## hal423

Oh sdc - I'm so sorry to hear your news. Big hugs to you. My heart breaks for you.

Mommy - yes, your chart IS looking good!!

Nursemommy - I didn't have EWCM but did have creamy cm which is odd for me after O. Sounds like a promising sign - good luck!


----------



## jGo_18

i'll keep hanging around. I was going to bow out of the thread if Lost wanted to stay. I figured if she felt she had to remove me from the testing list, then I'd just leave her thread to her. but seeing as she very clearly posted in her journal that she's happy to be rid of the thread... no point in me leaving. 

I'm so thankful for this thread. You all have been so great!

sdc - I'm so sorry lady... what a mind f***... :hugs:

afm: I usually have creamy cm from O to AF... this time I went from ewcm to nothing to sticky/yellow back to nothing this time... I've never been this 'dry'. weird. I feel super strange today... sort of dizzy or lightheaded or something, just wobbly. 
also... my temp dipped a bit again... not sure what to think.


----------



## beemeck

NurseMommyTTC said:


> So....as soon as I say I dont try to symptom spot, I checked my cerivx and definitely have ewcm. Very weird. A few days after O cm was stretchy, thick, with a yellow tint to it but now it is straight up ewcm, no doubt about it. I did not have this last cycle! This cycle is so different. Fx its a good sign

I guess there is no such thing as no SS no matter how hard we try :dohh: I'm having some creamy CM with a yellowish tint at 6DPO - if it's EW I would BD just in case - you never know!


----------



## JLM73

*Jgo* feeling Weird and Different is def good FX for you still, it's early yet

I am anywhere from 6dpo to 8 dpo still testing since I really had no clue-BFN as expected this early. But besides hoping my temp rises each am, POAS (cheapies) is something I can look forward to get thru each day for now.

The only symptom I have is my nipples- literal nips not areolas are sensitive as heck! Everytime I bump bra brushes across etc it's like instant OW!
This is new for me. I have gotten a bit of inner boob tingling last cpl cycles ( like BF let down feel) but I don't have that at all this time...the actual "boob" area doesn't feel any diff at all, just super sensitive nips!?

*sdc* I am very very sorry to read your posts today.
I'm sorry if you have mentioned this before, but have you ever had your progesterone checked? I know that will be my next question for my doc, since it is such an important factor in sustaining preg.
Really sorry hun:hugs:


----------



## Smille24

Scd- I am very sorry you are going through this :hugs:. I hope the dr is able to provide answers.

JLM- Sensitive nipples are definitely a great sign. Fxd for you.

Afm- I still have light cramps and have had a lot of (non fertile) cm. I'm hoping that giving up on charting and opks mid cycle was worth it. While on vacation I had a dream that I got a bfp and was pregnant with a boy. It felt so real that when I woke up I cried. I hope we can all be in the 1st trimesters group together soon.


----------



## blablamana

-


----------



## JLM73

Ahh Smille those are the BEST dreams but man they hurt when you wake up and realize you were dreaming :hugs:


----------



## pacificlove

I guess us late testers aren't out 'til we're out.

As for me, AF could show any day now and I'd be late any day after Thursday. Boobs still hurt quite a bit but only from underneath. Uug, quite painful actually. Hope it's a good sign. 
After 2 days of nothing, that "i need to puke" feeling has come back. Debating POAS again.


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

beemeck said:


> NurseMommyTTC said:
> 
> 
> So....as soon as I say I dont try to symptom spot, I checked my cerivx and definitely have ewcm. Very weird. A few days after O cm was stretchy, thick, with a yellow tint to it but now it is straight up ewcm, no doubt about it. I did not have this last cycle! This cycle is so different. Fx its a good sign
> 
> I guess there is no such thing as no SS no matter how hard we try :dohh: I'm having some creamy CM with a yellowish tint at 6DPO - if it's EW I would BD just in case - you never know!Click to expand...

Well, I know I already O'd due to my temps....but we did actually BD last night per request from OH lol...so either way im covered! :thumbup:


----------



## pacificlove

:thumbup: FX NurseMommy!


----------



## sdc010905

Fingers crossed for ye all ladies, theres some hopeful symptoms. Im gonna stick around for now as i enjoy the thread, will think and chat with dh etc before making a decision on this cycle. Honestly im not feeling up to it but im tempted by the "extra fertile after mc" thing, is that a myth?? I feel like i want to think and chat with dh etc before making a decision on this cycle. Honestly im not feeling up to it but im tempted by the "extra fertile after mc" thing, is that a myth?? Like im not going to break out the birth control but equally im not going to force bd if we're both miserable(!)
Jlm: my doc did betas today but said he'll repeat in 1 wk as theres no need for 48hr ones as we already have our answer and he wants to see it back at 0. He said he'll do a full blood panel, check thyroid and stuff though he thinks it'll all be clear. I will definitely enquire about progesterone levels. 
Pacificlove: Poas already!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Hal & jgo thanks ladies it looks different than any other cycle I've ever had. However. Everytime I say something is different I still get a nice bfn. So not holding out hope.


----------



## Flueky88

Sdc, I'm so sorry to hear that. Good luck &#127808; :)


----------



## jGo_18

mommy - did you temp when you were trying for DD?? if so, do you recall what that chart looked like?
I'll hold out hope for you if you won't for yourself! ;)


----------



## sdc010905

Mommy: anytime iv been preg its always been the month i feel really "out", stay hopeful i think your in with a shot!


----------



## patience090

I've been on this thread since the start it was made and through the end. What lost said was down right distasteful. Especially and correct me if im wrong when I know for sure jgo jlm and SDC went the hardest for her while everyone still show their support and sympathy towards her including myself. I don't believe my body can even hold a pregnancy but I'm not going to down nobody else stuggle because TTC or ntnp is still hard for people. So i have the uttermost respect for everyone. But I won't dare try to make anyone feel their struggle is any less of my own because I went through a little bit more then some.


I love when I see BFP it makes my world go round lol. Yes AF smack me in the face 6 days late which piss me off I was ready to strap with AF lol but I took it as everything happens for a reason and to be thankful everyday because some people are not able to have children at all I haven't even had my first yet and that has been since 2010 when I miscarry.

And it's just sad because when the good day that Lost does have her BFP she will want to share it as well. So I feel people really need to be careful what they say. To be honest and I'm speaking for myself I wouldn't want to be in no thread that she start if she still carry that mindset because she don't know who she will hurt and it will turn into the same thing as this one making people feel that their support wasn't good enough. Its so much I can do I'm not superwoman I wish i could change everyone situations but I'm not God. I care about everyone and I do wish Lost well on her journey.


You ladies been awesome and always will be awesome including Lost. But one thing I don't do is kiss nobody rump lol. But I will show my love and support to each and everyone.


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Mommy looks like you have a lot of flat temps. With DD I also had a lot of flat temps. It was actually the only chart I ever did at the time and I ended with a bfp....this time around im on cycle 2 and each of the 3 charts I have done now look different! Feeling a tad crampy today, at 9 dpo Im hoping its implantation and af better not come super early!


----------



## JLM73

Ooh Nurse 9dpo is the most common implant day :dance:


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

JLM73 said:


> Ooh Nurse 9dpo is the most common implant day :dance:

Yes I know! Really hope cycle #2 is lucky....with DD I conceived cycle 2 off bcp, my sister conceoved cycle 2 of ttc, and a girl I work with also conceived cycle 2! But if its not my cycle, I will go full force next cycle! I told OH no refusing BD in my fertile week and definitely not when I have + OPK! haha:haha:


----------



## pacificlove

sdc010905 said:


> Fingers crossed for ye all ladies, theres some hopeful symptoms. Im gonna stick around for now as i enjoy the thread, will think and chat with dh etc before making a decision on this cycle. Honestly im not feeling up to it but im tempted by the "extra fertile after mc" thing, is that a myth?? I feel like i want to think and chat with dh etc before making a decision on this cycle. Honestly im not feeling up to it but im tempted by the "extra fertile after mc" thing, is that a myth?? Like im not going to break out the birth control but equally im not going to force bd if we're both miserable(!)
> Jlm: my doc did betas today but said he'll repeat in 1 wk as theres no need for 48hr ones as we already have our answer and he wants to see it back at 0. He said he'll do a full blood panel, check thyroid and stuff though he thinks it'll all be clear. I will definitely enquire about progesterone levels.
> Pacificlove: Poas already!!

No idea if that is a myth, but then I think maybe it just seems that way since it's harder to predict O? 

You made me laugh with your last sentence. :haha: I have one more stick at home so question is the right timing for it. FMU would be best I imagine? Tomorrow I still work quite early so it's hard to squeeze in 5 minutes. We have immediate plans after work, so that would bring me to Thursday morning which I have off...
See how I am talking myself out of peeing on a stick?! Terrible, I know!!!:dohh:


----------



## hal423

Sdc - sorry to hear about the dr confirming your loss. I hope they will check your progesterone levels to make sure yours aren't too low. I know lots of women who had a low P problem and a prescription fixed it.

Pacific - use that test!! Evening urine is better anyway!! &#128521;


----------



## Smille24

NurseMommyTTC said:


> Mommy looks like you have a lot of flat temps. With DD I also had a lot of flat temps. It was actually the only chart I ever did at the time and I ended with a bfp....this time around im on cycle 2 and each of the 3 charts I have done now look different! Feeling a tad crampy today, at 9 dpo Im hoping its implantation and af better not come super early!

I'm also 9 dpo and have been cramping since yesterday. I thought it was from an 11 hr car ride, but it returned today. Fxd for us!


----------



## hal423

Yay! Can't wait to see your tests nursemommy and smille! Good luck to both of y'all!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Sdc please forgive me I didn't see earlier (darn phone) im so very sorry for your loss :(

Jgo yes my chart with dd went up quickly and included a 8 dpo implantation dip. I also had a dip the day before af- but I had had a dream my mother said take a test! You'll get your postive! And I woke and despite the temp tested anyway. Lol she was right. 

I know with dd my chart didn't look like the previous. This time my charts so far have all been the same. This one is different. Other than that no symptoms. So hoping it's my time but not believing it. But I've heard several ladies say flat temps were good so really trying to be positive. I just feel here. Nothing else. :/


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

My cm has been all sorts of crazy this cycle. I really dont know what to expect as I really dont have a "normal" yet as this is only cycle 2 but last cycle I had no ewcm at all. This cycle I had ewcm on O day, as well as 9 dpo (today). And on 6 and 7 dpo I had white/yellowish cm that was super stretchy (sorry TMI!) and throughout the cycle have had a lot of creamy cm. Its weird that its changing so much.


----------



## Smille24

hal423 said:


> Yay! Can't wait to see your tests nursemommy and smille! Good luck to both of y'all!!

I don't know when to test bc I'm not 100% sure of when I o'd. If I o'd when I think I did then af isn't due until the 1st.


----------



## Kuji

At the earliest, I think Friday could be a good time to test, Smille. Otherwise you could do the day before your period (31st) :)


----------



## Smille24

Yeah I'm definitely waiting a few days. I really don't want to see a bfn right now.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Well I'm pretty sure I got my positive it's so faint I had to invert it

https://rsmg.pbsrc.com/albums/v603/Sexybabe20/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20150825_222048.jpg~320x480


----------



## JLM73

Yay Sweetmama!


----------



## jGo_18

I see it sweetmama! Woo!


----------



## hal423

Yay sweetmama! Congrats!!


----------



## Sweetmama26

I'm just glad I'm not crazy


----------



## JLM73

Who else had flat temps?? See it pays off!


----------



## drjo718

So I'm only 11 or 12dpo...say what?!


----------



## JLM73

Drjo that could work, just means you got pred 2-3 weeks ago (conceived)\
12dpo not far off give a day or so for implant etc
Congrats!


----------



## Kuji

Congrats Sweetmama! :D You should test again in a few days with a FRER <3 It's always fun to see lines get darker!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Drjo, that's pretty awesome! A lovely healthy sticky bean I'm sure. Xx
Sweetmama, I see the line. Congratulations. FX'd for a darkening line in the days ahead. Xx


----------



## sdc010905

Drjo thats great and such a good indicator your levels are rising fast- i checked it up all week when i was still on 1-2 a week after bfp and supposedly hcg from 25-200miu shows up as 1-2, hcg from 200-2000 shows up as 2-3, yay and h&h 9mths to u!
Sweetmama, i see your line, congrats x


----------



## babyjourney89

drjo718 said:


> So I'm only 11 or 12dpo...say what?!
> View attachment 891773

Congrats drjo. &#128525;


----------



## babyjourney89

sdc010905 said:


> Drjo thats great and such a good indicator your levels are rising fast- i checked it up all week when i was still on 1-2 a week after bfp and supposedly hcg from 25-200miu shows up as 1-2, hcg from 200-2000 shows up as 2-3, yay and h&h 9mths to u!
> Sweetmama, i see your line, congrats x

I'am sorry about your loss dear. Did you find out why HCG levels dropped all of a sudden.


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Yay for the bfps! And yay my temp went up a bit! And cramping has stopped. Really trying to wait until Sunday to test as I don't wanna see a bfn, id rather af show lol


----------



## Sweetmama26

JLM73 said:


> Who else had flat temps?? See it pays off!

I really hope this is a sticky bean, my temp is still up and my period is technically due tomorrow so I don't think she's coming


----------



## jGo_18

Another huge dip this morning after a dip cd7 too... I was hopeful one might be implantation, but two is probably bad news. Crap.


----------



## beemeck

looks like it was taken at another time JGo....so you never know....FX:hugs:


----------



## Smille24

Woohoo on the bfps :dance:! 

I'm dying to test, but it's too early.


----------



## jGo_18

beemeck said:


> looks like it was taken at another time JGo....so you never know....FX:hugs:

It was taken at the same time I always take it - I just marked that I was sleep deprived because I woke up a bunch of times in the night and struggled to fall back asleep (my cousin was giving birth to her baby girl so I was basically sleeping with my phone in my hand waiting to hear she's was born!).

I took a test - Both an opk and hcg for comparison...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## beemeck

ahh sorry - my first month with FF still getting used to what all of the symbols, colors, open and closed circles mean! 

At 10 DPO I wouldn't expect too much to show up on HPT so my fingers will remain crossed for you !


----------



## pacificlove

Congrats on the BFPs!! That is awesome!!:yellow: 

If AF still hasn't shown her face by tomorrow morning, I am determined to POAS.


----------



## pacificlove

Sweetmama26 said:


> I'm just glad I'm not crazy

No, definitly not, I see it too!! Congrats Mama:thumbup:



drjo718 said:


> So I'm only 11 or 12dpo...say what?!
> View attachment 891773

Wohoo, Congrats!!


----------



## JLM73

jGo_18 said:


> Another huge dip this morning after a dip cd7 too... I was hopeful one might be implantation, but two is probably bad news. Crap.

*Jgo* if it was taken at a diff time, you may want to use this BBT adjuster to see if there is a signif change- if so then it will give you a better idea of if that low temp should be considered or discarded/adjusted :hugs:
https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


----------



## jGo_18

JLM73 said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> Another huge dip this morning after a dip cd7 too... I was hopeful one might be implantation, but two is probably bad news. Crap.
> 
> *Jgo* if it was taken at a diff time, you may want to use this BBT adjuster to see if there is a signif change- if so then it will give you a better idea of if that low temp should be considered or discarded/adjusted :hugs:
> https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.phpClick to expand...

It was taken at the same time - I marked sleep deprived tho because I was up a lot last night and had a lot of trouble falling back to sleep.


----------



## hal423

Jgo - my temp is always lower if I'm up and down all night. don't stress about the dip!


----------



## jGo_18

hal423 said:


> Jgo - my temp is always lower if I'm up and down all night. don't stress about the dip!

thanks. it's just SOOO low... I wouldn't think a bit of sleeplessness would make the lowest temp of the cycle =/


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

hal423 said:


> Jgo - my temp is always lower if I'm up and down all night. don't stress about the dip!

isnt that weird? I read its suppose to be higher with restless sleep also higher the later you temp but my temps are opposite lol. I temped an hour early because I had to pee and I knew getting up to pee then trying to get back to sleep wouldve put me at a very decreased amount of solid sleep by the time I temped. My temp went up so hopefully its accurate but i dont think just an hour would change it too much, you think?


----------



## hal423

Jgo - I know yours is low but so many factors can affect your temp. I bet it goes back up tomorrow.

Nurse - I was rarely ever on time with taking my temp. I always took mine an hour or two early because I'd wake up to pee and I usually don't go all the way back to sleep before my alarm goes off. I never used those adjusters either. Your temps don't go up constantly after O - they just stay elevated above where your pre-O temps were. I had slight dips before and after I got my BFP.


----------



## JLM73

*Jgo* and Nurse
Oh yea, take it from an insomniac restless nights with many wake ups will frequently put me into the 96 degree range. And sorry Jgo you did say it was same time - I'm old forgive me lol
If I were you Jgo I would discard that low temp- obviously not reliable given it was a diff sleep pattern for you.
FF will still keep your notations, but it will at least skip that temp and connect to your next.
Hope the baby arrived after all that you went thru not to miss the call hehe
I think it's way too early for a big temp like that to mean AF - I vote discard it :hugs:

On my end, temp finally shifted up some more. This is the worst chart I've ever had :coffee:


----------



## hal423

When do you plan to test JLM? 

Charts are crazy. Not one of my charts looks even remotely similar. My AF charts are all different and my two BFP ones don't look anything alike. I think they're only good to confirm O happened and then after that it's a crapshoot. Even on my AF ones some times my temp would drop at that time and others it would go up!


----------



## pacificlove

Those charts look crazy to me regardless of whose it is... Can you tell I am new at TTC, haha!


----------



## JLM73

Lol Hal and Pacific
Hal I have been testing last few days since FF thinks I O'd cd14, and I think it's CD12, so I have a 2 day poss span. Today is only 7-9dpo, so I didn't expect to see anything on these tests, but I have gotten bfps at 9dpo twice before, so figured I would use up some cheapies...plus gives me something to look forward to each morning.
AF is due 8/31-9/1, so I figure Fri would be the earliest I could realistically see a smidgen of line. I'll be either 9/11dpo this Friday.


----------



## jGo_18

JLM73 said:


> *Jgo* and Nurse
> Oh yea, take it from an insomniac restless nights with many wake ups will frequently put me into the 96 degree range.
> If I were you Jgo I would discard that low temp- obviously not reliable given it was a diff sleep pattern for you.
> FF will still keep your notations, but it will at least skip that temp and connect to your next.
> Hope the baby arrived after all that you went thru not to miss the call hehe
> I think it's way too early for a big temp like that to mean AF - I vote discard it :hugs:
> 
> On my end, temp finally shifted up some more. This is the wrost chart I've ever had :coffee:

thanks JLM - i'll discard that temp if tmrws is back up. I do agree it seems way to early to be AF... but my cycle has done strange things before.
And yes! the baby did arrive just before 2am this morning, a beautiful little girl! was worth the sleeplessness to see that news come in and a picture of her sweet little face. :cloud9:


----------



## AngelOb

Congrats Drjo! I went to bed way too early last night to keep up. Stayed home sick today from work, hoping like hell it only lasts a day. Temp took a small rise because of it but it shouldn't throw off anything with O prediction since I'm only CD7.

JLM I would say cd14 for your O based on the chart too but I see why it could be cd12 too. I normally start poas at 9dpo too so I know the feeling.


----------



## pacificlove

Been drinking lots of water lately which results in a lot of bathroom breaks. That leads to lots of checks for AF. 
Looks like she might be arriving, 2 bright red spots on the last check.


----------



## jGo_18

day 2 of dizziness... I feel like I have a long term case of motion sickness at the moment. after that :bfn: this morning, I'm trying to keep reality in check... but I hope this wooziness is a good sign.


----------



## pacificlove

Fx Jgo! How many DPO are you?


----------



## jGo_18

I believe I'm 10dpo...


----------



## pacificlove

Hoping for you it was just too early to test.

I tested Sunday, which was 3-5 days before AF is due. Maybe too early, will have to wait and see if this mornings spotting will turn into AF.


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Im also 10 dpo! And I think theres another on this thread also 10 dpo


----------



## sdc010905

babyjourney89 said:


> sdc010905 said:
> 
> 
> Drjo thats great and such a good indicator your levels are rising fast- i checked it up all week when i was still on 1-2 a week after bfp and supposedly hcg from 25-200miu shows up as 1-2, hcg from 200-2000 shows up as 2-3, yay and h&h 9mths to u!
> Sweetmama, i see your line, congrats x
> 
> I'am sorry about your loss dear. Did you find out why HCG levels dropped all of a sudden.Click to expand...

No answers really, just hoping for third time lucky when i go again. I think ill take this month off- cant face opks and bd in a weeks time &#128559;. Had bloods done to check thyroid and stuff and thinking of asking them to check progesterone on day 21 but nothing else really.
does anyone know if i need anti d after such an early loss- im seeing yes and no online and i forgot to ask doc. Im rh neg blood type.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Jgo don't worry about the dip. Ten dpo is still early! And with dd I dropped at 12 dpo and still got my positive. So dips don't mean anything necessarily. I truly believe it's your cycle that's different than your others even in a small way that really shows something.


----------



## sdc010905

Busy day getting ready for back to school in the morn with my eldest so iv barely been online. Im not a charter so not much help to ye but i wouldnt b disheartened at early negs...my 4 bfps have always been between 11 dpo or more and when i get frer bfp, cheapie would always be a day or 2 behind.


----------



## Smille24

I'm also 10 dpo nurse mommy.


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

*sorry for gross pics!

So sorry for the gross pics and I know I've posted this a couple days ago but HOLY COW the amount of this cm today! I was pretty dry this morning but decided to check again and got this. It's even more than last time, yellow tint to it and very stretchy and thick. It's not an infection as it has no scent and I have no burning or itching. It actually looks just like the Nasty mucus you get when sick. What do you guys think!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Here is how stretchy it is. And I'm 10 dpo btw
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## jGo_18

I've had like next to no CM since O this cycle... which is weird for me. Previous cycles I've had an abundance, like that quantity you showed - but never stretchy like that! I hope it's a good sign for you, Nurse!


----------



## ciz

NurseMommyTTC - I've had a bfp with the exact same look discharge as you but I also had it and my period came. It's a really difficult one but most women mention their cm increased a heck of a lot when they found out they were pregs. Really hope it means it for you too =)


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Smille24 said:


> I'm also 10 dpo nurse mommy.

when are you testing?


----------



## JLM73

sdc010905 said:


> does anyone know if i need anti d after such an early loss- im seeing yes and no online and i forgot to ask doc. Im rh neg blood type.

sdc When I worked in labor and delivery, we did blood typing on each and every woman and if we did not see a rhogam shot in their recent records, they got one.
It helps protect future pregs - as your blood may see the babies as an "invader" and attack the baby's cells in future pregs.
Most docs have so much going on in their heads and with mult pts that they do forget things...hey they are human - but yes I think you should get one to be on the safe side, or at least bring it up to them.
Here's a link as well:
https://www.whattoexpect.com/pregnancy/ask-heidi/rhogam-and-rh-negative.aspx


----------



## Smille24

NurseMommyTTC said:


> *sorry for gross pics!
> 
> So sorry for the gross pics and I know I've posted this a couple days ago but HOLY COW the amount of this cm today! I was pretty dry this morning but decided to check again and got this. It's even more than last time, yellow tint to it and very stretchy and thick. It's not an infection as it has no scent and I have no burning or itching. It actually looks just like the Nasty mucus you get when sick. What do you guys think!

Omg I've been getting the same thing for the last 2 days. More today than yesterday! I'm usually dry as well. Fx'd.


----------



## Smille24

NurseMommyTTC said:


> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> I'm also 10 dpo nurse mommy.
> 
> when are you testing?Click to expand...

I tested this evening and bfn, but its early. Af is due the 1st, so probably Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## pacificlove

So, how effective is "diluted" evening urine for POAS? Diluted as in, yes I drank 2L of water today.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Sorry pacific can't help- I always did fmu. 

Omg I so just want to test.


----------



## JLM73

lol Pacific
Just don't drink anything more for an hour, pee, then continue holding for a couple hours more and you won't have a diluted sample.
If you can eat something salty, helps a bit- just don't drink anything during that 4 hrs if you want to test


----------



## pacificlove

Well, I am really wanting to test now, LOL. Not sure any more how I made it the last 3 days without testing. I guess working lots helps. 

4 hours without peeing???:wacko: Only light spotting this morning which is quite unusual. I'll be so disappointed if AF is full on tomorrow morning and I didn't get to poas. :sad1:


----------



## JLM73

what dpo are you?


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Smille24 said:


> NurseMommyTTC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smille24 said:
> 
> 
> I'm also 10 dpo nurse mommy.
> 
> when are you testing?Click to expand...
> 
> I tested this evening and bfn, but its early. Af is due the 1st, so probably Saturday or Sunday.Click to expand...




Smille24 said:


> NurseMommyTTC said:
> 
> 
> *sorry for gross pics!
> 
> So sorry for the gross pics and I know I've posted this a couple days ago but HOLY COW the amount of this cm today! I was pretty dry this morning but decided to check again and got this. It's even more than last time, yellow tint to it and very stretchy and thick. It's not an infection as it has no scent and I have no burning or itching. It actually looks just like the Nasty mucus you get when sick. What do you guys think!
> 
> Omg I've been getting the same thing for the last 2 days. More today than yesterday! I'm usually dry as well. Fx'd.Click to expand...

:happydance: I really hope its a good sign but also dont want to get too excited then be crushed when af comes so im just watching my temps and crossing my fingers! I am trying to wait until at least saturday to test.


----------



## Smille24

I know. Every cycle is different, so idk whats normal or not.


----------



## pacificlove

JLM73 said:


> what dpo are you?

I figure 13 or 14. I don't temp or test for o.


----------



## JLM73

oooh... sounds good, no wonder you want to POAS lol


----------



## pacificlove

Well af should be showing up by tomorrow morning or she's late. Test tonight or tomorrow morning, what's the consensus?


----------



## JLM73

Ugh so aggravated I have to be up almost 4 hours early for court grrr
Hopefully the lassssst darn battle with the evil ex
Please let the judge put a stop to his courtroom drama.
He reallly needs to get on with his life...divorce was final like a year and a half ago :growlmad:
Sooo, will def be using the temp adjuster tomorrow...


----------



## hal423

I vote test!!!&#128077;


----------



## hal423

Oh no JLM - I hope all goes well and this will be the last of it. Men just don't know when to let it go!

Good luck!


----------



## pacificlove

JLM73 said:


> Ugh so aggravated I have to be up almost 4 hours early for court grrr
> Hopefully the lassssst darn battle with the evil ex
> Please let the judge put a stop to his courtroom drama.
> He reallly needs to get on with his life...divorce was final like a year and a half ago :growlmad:
> Sooo, will def be using the temp adjuster tomorrow...

Good luck in court! Wishing you all the best!

More spotting.. Odd, but I think I'll wait til morning. Ugh, should have bought more then 2 tests. Lol
I have a feeling she'll show over night now.


----------



## JLM73

Thx Hal...He always calls me into court to change something stupid, on the mediated divorce papers (which is shot down each time) but it seems just a way for his lawyer to conveniently ask if anyone is staying over at my house when my son is here...
WTF does that have to do with the price of Big Macs in China???
I swear he needs to move on. I have always held respectable jobs with thorough background checks, and I def would check anyone before they are around my son...Not to mention I try NOT to date convicted killers with pedophile tendencies...but seriously. I am making it clear to the judge tomorrow I am DONE with thi court BS just to try and find out if and whom I am dating...


----------



## hal423

That's absurd. Sounds like a real jealous type that seriously needs to move on!

Just know that you're a terrific person and an awesome mom and don't let his silly childish games get to you!


----------



## hal423

Pacific - I hope the spotting stops! Stay away AF!! &#128581;


----------



## Kuji

JML, I honestly hope the judge will be smart enough to put some sort of end to all this. I highly doubt you're the first person he's seen this happen to so if he's a good judge, he'll put a stop to it. He just sounds so crazy and obsessive! Fx this all gets fixed and settled!


----------



## sdc010905

JLM73 said:


> sdc010905 said:
> 
> 
> does anyone know if i need anti d after such an early loss- im seeing yes and no online and i forgot to ask doc. Im rh neg blood type.
> 
> sdc When I worked in labor and delivery, we did blood typing on each and every woman and if we did not see a rhogam shot in their recent records, they got one.
> It helps protect future pregs - as your blood may see the babies as an "invader" and attack the baby's cells in future pregs.
> Most docs have so much going on in their heads and with mult pts that they do forget things...hey they are human - but yes I think you should get one to be on the safe side, or at least bring it up to them.
> Here's a link as well:
> https://www.whattoexpect.com/pregnancy/ask-heidi/rhogam-and-rh-negative.aspxClick to expand...

thanks jlm, i just rang epu at my local maternity hospital and they said its not given before 12 wks, same as they said for my last loss...not entirely happy as online it seems to be given at any stage in america/parts of uk (im in ireland) but i do know its ineffective after 72 hrs anyway so not much point causing war. My previous kids are rh neg like me so slim enough chances that i actually have the antibodies.
good luck in court today hun, your ex sounds like a major headache!


----------



## sdc010905

Pacific: did af show? I hope not?


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Another slight temp dip today. My temps are always up down up down. Annoying! No cramping or anything though and still above the cover line but this temp is the lowest so far post o


----------



## mommyxofxone

Any news pacific?

Jlm im so sorry. That is awful. :(


----------



## jGo_18

Oh man, good luck JLM... I hope this closes the door so you can just move on! 

Afm: temp went back up this morning, a .8 jump from yesterday so I discarded yesterday's temp for now. Another :bfn: this morning... I really need to stop testing.


----------



## Smille24

JLM73 said:


> Thx Hal...He always calls me into court to change something stupid, on the mediated divorce papers (which is shot down each time) but it seems just a way for his lawyer to conveniently ask if anyone is staying over at my house when my son is here...
> WTF does that have to do with the price of Big Macs in China???
> I swear he needs to move on. I have always held respectable jobs with thorough background checks, and I def would check anyone before they are around my son...Not to mention I try NOT to date convicted killers with pedophile tendencies...but seriously. I am making it clear to the judge tomorrow I am DONE with thi court BS just to try and find out if and whom I am dating...

Wow, it sounds like he needs to get a grip. I hope it all goes well for you and they will put an end to his nonsense.


----------



## beemeck

FX for you pacific!

GL JLM - ....men :dohh:

AFM - I think it's time to invest in a BBT thermometer so that extra decimal point will help make my chart less boring :coffee: True to form, I'm a very consistent person. JGo - what is the ovacue chart you have? It doesn't let me view it without an account. do you take all those forms of temps each day??


----------



## jGo_18

Bee - the ovacue is a monitor. There is an oral reader & a vaginal reader. It measures electrolyte or something like that to predict out (usually a week ahead of time) ovulation and then later confirm it. You use the oral to get the prediction and stop using it once you O. The vaginal reader is used the whole cycle and basically you want to see the reading dip and then go up and stay up (much like bbt, but it confirms basically the day of instead of waiting for crosshairs or whatever on FF). My ovacue chart looks amazing actually, significantly better then my bbt chart would suggest things are going.


----------



## pacificlove

Bfn this morning. Ugh, at this point my body has given so many mixed messages I'd just like to know why and for af to show her real face so we can get back to the real bd! ;)


----------



## Smille24

I'm 11dpo today and still having an abundance of cm. My cervix is still high and really squishy. I know you can determine pregnancy off of either, but it's really abnormal for me.


----------



## jGo_18

sounds like good signs Smille!


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Smille, my cm is also still there. Still yellow and very stretchy, at other times white and chunky. Sounds gross I know! Feeling a bit crampy though on and off, so not sure if its af trying to come or good news of an egg sticking. Just a few more days and I will know, time is dragging


----------



## hal423

Just checking in on you ladies! Im so looking forward to seeing some tests (looking at you nursemommy and smille)!

Jgo - you're not out yet! Glad to see your temp went back up - it's looking good!!

Don't worry about your temps nursemommy - they're still well above the cover line and that is all that matters. Mine went up and down too.

The extra CM and the soft cervix are definitely promising signs!!

Good luck to everyone and JLM - I hope your court appearance went well!


----------



## beemeck

ugh I'm going nuts ladies. :wacko: I'm so unproductive during the TWW becuase it's all I can focus on! ugh I thought 8 DPO sounded like smooth sailing a week ago, but now I feel like I still have forever to go. :dohh: hoping to live vicariously through some of you the next couple of days until it's realistic testing time


----------



## Smille24

NurseMommyTTC said:


> Smille, my cm is also still there. Still yellow and very stretchy, at other times white and chunky. Sounds gross I know! Feeling a bit crampy though on and off, so not sure if its af trying to come or good news of an egg sticking. Just a few more days and I will know, time is dragging

It's so weird we are having the same symptom. I was cramping for several days, but it's gone now. Every once in awhile I feel a tug. My cm goes from white to yellowish and back to white. I'm sick of waiting.


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Smille24 said:


> NurseMommyTTC said:
> 
> 
> Smille, my cm is also still there. Still yellow and very stretchy, at other times white and chunky. Sounds gross I know! Feeling a bit crampy though on and off, so not sure if its af trying to come or good news of an egg sticking. Just a few more days and I will know, time is dragging
> 
> It's so weird we are having the same symptom. I was cramping for several days, but it's gone now. Every once in awhile I feel a tug. My cm goes from white to yellowish and back to white. I'm sick of waiting.Click to expand...

wow, same here. Cramps on and off, but not bad cramps, just enough to notice. Cm pattern is the same as yours too, sometimes I will have the thick yellow stretchy, other times its white with small chunks. I hate symptom spotting as last cycle I did and swore i was pregnant but wasnt. How cool would it be if we both got bfp's since we are both on the same cycle day!


----------



## JLM73

Hi Ladies :hi:
Oh how I have missed you all!
Court was SO annoying. Literally had to sit across a table from him and watch him LIE every single time he opened his mouth!!!
We still don't have a final resolution until the magistrate looks over all the testimony - as his stupid lawyer only scheduled a 2 hr hearing, but wanted to cram in as many documents as she could find as well as witness statements for ppl who my atty never got to cross examine- SUCH a headache. Basically he wants 80/20 now because he thinks I am dating an ex ...which I am not. None of his damn biz if I was but seriously, WTH does that have to do with him or the visitation sched we have been using since 2013??? He is so frickin bitter!
Any hoooo Having to get up almost 4 hours earlier, I def had to use the BBT adjuster. So no one ooh and ahhh at my temp today lol I'm sure it's a bit high, BUT I was very surprised to get up at 5am with a temp 97.71!?
I'm usually in the 96 range most def at that time.
So I am pleased it def has gone up.
Hpt BFN...I'm between 8-10dpo, so no biggie.
If I O'd on the 14th as FF believes, then I am only 8dpo, so tomorrow would be 9dpo...the day I have gotten BFP twice in past pregs.
FX for us all and Huge :dust:


----------



## jGo_18

JLM - your ex sounds like a total s***head. 
But gorgeous chart lady!!


----------



## Smille24

JLM- I'm sorry you have to go through this crap. How the courts handle things is sometimes time consuming and unnecessary. I hope it goes your way. I also agree that it's none of his business who you date as long as your son is at no risk.

NurseMommyTTC- that would be awesome. I've been praying for a bfp for 2 years now and has yet to happen. 

:dust: to all


----------



## JLM73

Thx* Jgo* - Your temp has rebounded nicely! Looking good without that odd temp yesterday, but omg the jump if you included it:shock: lol. I am still rooting for a late implant dip on that. You are def still in the game!

Thx *Smille* Yea they say you can't fix stupid lol
My ex is never going to grow up and act like a man despite being 44! And as grouchy as he is, he will be alone the rest of his life, cuz NO one is putting up with his super moody @$$...Trust me...I was about as undersatanding as one could be, but you can only :clean slate: so much.

Ooh I am sooo less stressed since court is over. Still have to wait on final verdict sigh, but I think he managed to get caught in many many lies today :haha:

Now I can put 100% of my mind into obsessing about TTC again :whacko:
I'm 4 days from AF, so hope the next couple days bring some lines besides the control :rofl:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Jlm how frustrating to leave with no answers! Omg :(

Your chart does look amazing! 

Jgo your chart looks great too!!

Im flatlining at 97.3 now lol! Wouldn't it have to go right back up for implantation? Maybe it's nothing and just weird.


----------



## jGo_18

do you guys think I should leave that low temp from yesterday in? I figured it was probably low because I woke up so many times... making it kind of a worthless temp... but I was really surprised by the jump this morning.

JLM - you think it could be implantation even tho I had a big dip on CD7 too?? 

this chart is driving me mad.


----------



## JLM73

Jgo I think it could be, cause if implant was early on cd 7 I think you would have a faint line by now. I think yesterday was a dip but much exaggerated due to your unusual sleep.
I am not on FF subscript right now, but I know they have some crazy charts in their gallery with successful BFPs.
You never had a temp that low, so sleep def played a part in it.
I had to discard my high tem cd10 or crosshairs go away, and I like having a visual to compare to. Do you lose CH if you keep that low temp?
If not it is really up to you babe...whatever you feel most comfortable with :hugs:


----------



## jGo_18

well... I had to put my crosshairs in myself. if I leave FF to do it, it gives me crosshairs at CD20 and would keep them even with my two dips - I tested it. So I guess maybe it doesn't matter either way... 

I really gotta stop testing early... but waiting until next Tuesday seems like fooorrreeeevvvver! if yesterday was implant - when would be a good time to test?


----------



## jGo_18

Talk about a chart that looks NOTHING like the previous ones... I'm actually concerned with these low temps now looking at this...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 89.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## JLM73

Most things I've read say 48-72 hrs after implant.
I am impatient as heck lol So I just keep using Wally world Cheapies every morn with fmu. I alllllmost broke out a frer today, but then I remembered that if I follow the CH FF gave me I am only 8dpo. The earliest lines I have ever gotten with past preg were 9dpo, with long holds that eve, not with the fmu.
And 1 was on 15miu tests the other on 10miu tests, and were SUPERsquinters- like stand by the window, close one eye, lift your left foot, tilt right, don't blink and stare until your eye starts to dry out-sqinters :haha:
10-11dpo were still faint, but much easier to see for me.


----------



## jGo_18

JLM73 said:


> Most things I've read say 48-72 hrs after implant.
> I am impatient as heck lol So I just keep using Wally world Cheapies every morn with fmu. I alllllmost broke out a frer today, but then I remembered that if I follow the CH FF gave me I am only 8dpo. The earliest lines I have ever gotten with past preg were 9dpo, with long holds that eve, not with the fmu.
> And 1 was on 15miu tests the other on 10miu tests, and were SUPERsquinters- like stand by the window, close one eye, lift your left foot, tilt right, don't blink and stare until your eye starts to dry out-sqinters :haha:
> 10-11dpo were still faint, but much easier to see for me.

hahaha I love how you put that squinter description! I feel like that's exactly what I'm doing every time I take a test and they are stark white :haha:


----------



## JLM73

Ahhh Dobster, but you forget...those other charts weren't BFPs right?
Annnnd didn't you say your Ovacue is lookin better than BBT?
Me thinks there may be a good thing in this yet...


----------



## jGo_18

JLM73 said:


> Ahhh Dobster, but you forget...those other charts weren't BFPs right?
> Annnnd didn't you say your Ovacue is lookin better than BBT?
> Me thinks there may be a good thing in this yet...

true... but I guess I wouldn't expect to see temps sitting so much lower than the non-bfps...

and yes - my ovacue chart looks marvelous - never even come close to looking this good! however, they keep saying the charts don't predict pregnancy - only confirm O... so who knows. I know my readings have usually been all over the place - specifically low readings, which you do NOT want to see. this month, nice and consistently high... so who knows.

I'm tired of waiting... I'm overanalyzing absolutely everything! and holding my cousin's gorgeous brand new baby girl last night just made the wait that much more intolerable!! I want to know I'm on my way to holding my own brand new baby dammit!:dohh:


----------



## JLM73

:flower: Ahh Maybe she rubbed off from fresh baby dust on you hehe
Everytime I see a new baby I want to run over and grab it:baby:...um...not in a crazy baby snatcher way lol:haha:
No one I know is having babies anymore, all done.
I am the lone "crazy woman" as they think I should be looking forward to no kids. No way. I want a sib for DS and if I am super lucky, another before my eggs all crack and my tubes stop up hehe
I always wanted alot of kids tho. I absolutely LOVE how each and everyone has their own unique quirks and behaviors!


----------



## jGo_18

oh man... EVERYONE I know is pregnant or just had a baby recently. literally 12 people we know have announced their pregnancies in the time we've been trying (6 mths)... I'm like "what is in the water and pleeease can I have some?!?"
I have one DS, I want four kiddos total... but with this process, ugh idk if i'll be up for doing this multiple times. I'm sure i'll be humming a different tune once it works, and it WILL work!


----------



## JLM73

Ahh that makes it really tough. You will get your babies Dob!
Do others know you are ttc or are you keeping it secret?
I def am keeping it to myself (well other than you lovely ladies), and likely won't say a word until I clear 12 wks to my dearest friends (2 ppl) and will try and hide under big shirts etc as long as I can, as I not only want to make sure all is good when I get preg, but once evil ex knows he is going to try anything and everything to stress me out, so I won't even be talking about babies around DS (he's a chatterbox) until I am 24wks+. 
We have a brand New hosp right down the street with awesome neonatal care if needed, but unless technology has advanced alot more, I recall about 24 wks being the earliest premie that made it through.
Perfect world I would have NO issues and have a birth center delivery, but eh...gotta get preg first ...


----------



## JLM73

I started feeling vag pings and twinges the last hour...that is usually what I feel when my cervix changes cp...not amused as I am only 4 days from AF.
It was high earlier, so I will have to check it after all the vag pings stop. :coffee:


----------



## pacificlove

Still no af.. Which makes this a 30 day cycle now.


----------



## jGo_18

JLM - a select few know we are trying, but we try and kinda keep it on the down low... We just don't want a bunch of people asking if we're pregnant yet, ya Know? DS knows we are hoping for another - but that's it and we will wait to tell him for a while I think, I think he'd blab it too! Haha 
Would really like a home birth this time, but the wife is too nervous about that.


----------



## mommyxofxone

My cp is low. :(


----------



## jGo_18

mommyxofxone said:


> My cp is low. :(

That's doesn't mean your out, mommy. It rises at all different times - it could be a few weeks into pregnancy before you feel it rise.


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

How long did you guys check your cp before you really knew differences? It's my first month really paying attention so I don't really know what's low high soft etc


----------



## ciz

My experience of cp is basically do not bother going by it.Mine was up and down like a bloody yoyo during all my pregnant cycles. The only thing I noticed it did each time was it felt tucked away like blended into the walls kind of thing but tilted back. Hard to explain.


----------



## JLM73

*Nurse* I checked it everyday for a cycle and found there is ALOT of variation like Jgo said. Even after checking with DS 5yrs ago and this last 10 months I have noticed changes. For example I never have a low cp anymore, and I def have Soft cervix and super soft mush, but not every cycle for the latter.
Here's a link I checked out when I started again this time
https://community.babycenter.com/po...cp_and_cervical_mucus_cm_type_for_your_charts
Lots of diagrams and pics there
*Mommyx* Jgo is right again. cp changes ALOT and is not reliable for preg yay or nay as other things can move it ( full bladder/bowel etc).
Below is my chart with DS. I charted daily until 8wks. Check out how long cp was not high or soft! All the way to 8wks lol (Hope you can zoom in)


----------



## Smille24

Jgo- I hope its implantation. Its early, so definitely not af. 

Mommy- You're only 8 dpo so you have time for them to rise again.

I'm not telling anyone I know if I get pregnant until I know everything is ok. Someone I know announced it to Facebook right after she got a bfp and I'm like at least wait until you see a dr. Everyone is different. 

I love holding little babies :-( I don't remember my dd being that small, it's been so long but it gives a warm fuzzy feeling.


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

My cervix seems hard all the time! Lol except during O i believe it felt softer. and i cant ever tell if its open, but they say if youve had a vaginal birth that its always slightly open. Mine lately feels tucked kind of vertical right now....if that makes any sense. I use to feel it straight up but now i kind of have to bend my finger a weird way like its on a wall.....im not making any sense :dohh:


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Smille24 said:


> Jgo- I hope its implantation. Its early, so definitely not af.
> 
> Mommy- You're only 8 dpo so you have time for them to rise again.
> 
> I'm not telling anyone I know if I get pregnant until I know everything is ok. Someone I know announced it to Facebook right after she got a bfp and I'm like at least wait until you see a dr. Everyone is different.
> 
> I love holding little babies :-( I don't remember my dd being that small, it's been so long but it gives a warm fuzzy feeling.

its a lot of naive people who dont realize how common m/c is who go and tell people right away. With dd i only told 5 people which were close friends and family because after becomming a nurse i know too much info and next time around i will tell even less people. Id hate to tell everyone then people keep asking how you feel etc not knowing you m/c


----------



## jGo_18

Nurse! I know exactly what you are saying, the vertical cp - that's what mine is doing too - perfect explanation!


----------



## JLM73

I understand mommy lol. The cervix does raise and lower, but also tilts to facilitate :spermy: entry. I am achy as heck right now for hours! But feels like AF aches like when your groin, butt and thighs ache ...not my uterus.
I was gonna take some ibuprofen, but rather suck it up so I can chart accurate signs/symps in my FF notes.
My nips have been sore to touch for last 6 days too....not the areola, just the actual nipple tips:haha: That sounds funny...nip tips.
Anyhoo, you all know I do love to track eveything!


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Counting myself out. Huge temp drop this morning :nope: af should be here by tomorrow. I knew those decreasing temps were bad


----------



## Smille24

JLM- sore nips are definately a great sign. Mine have been itching lol

Nursemommy- I am so sorry for the massive dip :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Thanks ladies
Temp went back up so really hoping I can hold out testing cause inknow tomorrow is too soon ideally I'd like to test mondah


----------



## jGo_18

Nurse - sorry to see that dip Hun. Fingers crossed it's just a fluke temp.

Mommy - nice rise girl!

Afm: my temp is down a bit again.. Ugh up down up down. I took another test, because today was supposed to be my test day if I had Od on time. I swear I saw a faint line, but when I photograph, it's not there. Wishful thinking.


----------



## maybe8

jGo_18 said:


> Nurse - sorry to see that dip Hun. Fingers crossed it's just a fluke temp.
> 
> Mommy - nice rise girl!
> 
> Afm: my temp is down a bit again.. Ugh up down up down. I took another test, because today was supposed to be my test day if I had Od on time. I swear I saw a faint line, but when I photograph, it's not there. Wishful thinking.

Post pic so we can obsess. Still not out. Wishing you lots of luck this crazy cycle!

Mine is opposite, not line in real life but pretty ones in the pic. Posted it in September thread for those who like looking at tests...any tests. Witch due by today, I am 11 dpo....we will see.


----------



## beemeck

was hoping for some BFPs this morning for motivation! I'm feeling pretty blah after my 9DPO BFN even though I shouldn't be.....yet..... hoping to see some BFPs soon ladies! FX for everyone! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## jGo_18

A whole lot of nothing. 12dpo.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 72.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## beemeck

jGo_18 said:


> A whole lot of nothing. 12dpo.

yep that was totally me this morning. Do you know what the IC sensitivity is compared to FRER?


----------



## maybe8

jGo_18 said:


> A whole lot of nothing. 12dpo.

As long as the witch stays away you have a chance. One lady just posted a bfp @ 20dpo. Nothing until then. When is witch due?


----------



## maybe8

Beemeck...it depends on brand and color of test.


----------



## jGo_18

beemeck said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> A whole lot of nothing. 12dpo.
> 
> yep that was totally me this morning. Do you know what the IC sensitivity is compared to FRER?Click to expand...

The ICs I'm using are supposedly 10miu... Idk what frers are.


----------



## maybe8

Frers are listed as 25, but have been known to test as low as 6


----------



## JLM73

*Jgo* It's very hard to get lines on camera. They rarely look the same. I would trust what you see in person. I have also noticed even when I take a pic, once posted here the image is not as high quality as the original.
I would say just try again with a good few hours hold.
I am somewhere about9-11dpo today...3 days til AF.
I was hoping to see something this morning but white as snow.
I am going to try again later since I still have that fmu is mixed with urine from prev day, vs 2mu etc being all from new day blah blah stuck in my head hehe
I am in the temp dippers group again today. But I knew yesterday was higher than norm likely.


----------



## mommyxofxone

I need someone to tell me why testing now at 9dpo is stupid. It wouldn't be fmu and haven't drank since this am and my brain is trying to tell me to test


----------



## Smille24

I'm thinking the same. The only thing I had this morning was cofee and that was at 8, it's now 1:30. Idk if I should.


----------



## JLM73

Sorry I can't help there :blush:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Negative. But we knew that. Hoping that'll keep me happy til monday


----------



## beemeck

I know - sometimes you just gotta get it out of your system so you don't go crazy :wacko:


----------



## Smille24

Bfn :dohh:


----------



## JLM73

If you have enough tests, you can always try later. I have def had bfn on 9dpo, but very very faint bfp eves of 9dpo. I try to test twice a day, 12 hrs apart, when I can afford to.
:dust:


----------



## beemeck

eeeek you're enabling my addiction JLM - I like it :thumbup:

I'm so worried about late implantation due to my previous cervical pregnancy that I not only want that positive test, I want it as early as possible so I can clear my head of that happening again


----------



## JLM73

I feel ya. You know I just figured out most of you ladies with temp plateaus (flat spots) are using 3 digit bbt therms instead of 4 digit. I kinda like that look better than the zig zag you get with a 4th digit, all though I know it's supposed to be a good thing.


----------



## JLM73

Just wanted to share one of my fav links that I use to REMIND myself that when I finally get a bfp line strength varies ALOT!
These are all diff brands and if you don''t see them on the linkpage, just click the name and pic will load :dust:
https://www.peeonastickaddict.com/hpt-with-hcg/


----------



## beemeck

yes we are all getting restless! That was a valuable website - I had never seen it before, thanks! 

yeah, I just have the regular thermometer. I read that it should work just fine also and so far I think it's giving me what I need to know - just less exciting! I was hoping that this charting thing would be a quick phase for me :winkwink:


----------



## JLM73

You are right, your therm confirmed O which is basically what is needed
I thought those hpt pics were interesting because there is such a diff in line strength even with same test brand and beta.
I actually went on there to see what a low beta would look like on a New Choice (which is what I am wasting in my boredom) and then compared the same hcg on the frer pics. I just wanted to know how big a diff there would be so WHEN I finally get a faint on the New Choice, I can decide how long I want to wait to break out the frer. I can't afford another box of them this month, since I splurged last 2 cycles.


----------



## Sweetmama26

I had to take a few days break I had a chemical pregnancy and I'm taking it really hard. This is the first time I've had a positive preg test in 15 months. I'm so devastated.


----------



## JLM73

I replied elsewhere, but def want to reiterate how sorry I am for you having to go through this....there are no real words of comfort when something you want so badly is lost...


----------



## maybe8

I am also very sorry.


----------



## Sweetmama26

I just find it so so unfair. Not even a wink of a line in 15 months and I finally get a positive and ugh :(


----------



## Smille24

I am so sorry sweetmama :hugs:.


----------



## trixiesmith

Hi ladies. I haven't been on almost since I first asked to be added to the thread. Congrats and happy and healthy 9 months to those with bfps. Sending baby dust to those who the witch got. 

Afm.. tomorrow AF is due. I don't have any normal signs that she's about to show. Since about 4dpo I've had sore, tender boobs and cramping. I've amazed myself by not poas once in this tww. If AF doesn't show by the time I get to a family bbq, I will definitely be going out to buy tests. Then I'll pee on every. single. one. (Regardless if they are + or - lol) I'm keeping my fingers crossed the witch doesn't show.


----------



## JLM73

GL Trixie lol
Nice will power!


----------



## sdc010905

Sweetmama26 said:


> I had to take a few days break I had a chemical pregnancy and I'm taking it really hard. This is the first time I've had a positive preg test in 15 months. I'm so devastated.

aww sweetmama, i hope you're doing ok...im the same- lost mine on tuesday (finished bleeding today) and im finding it really tough x


----------



## sdc010905

Can anyone post a link to sept thread- im not finding it anywhere!?


----------



## ciz

Sweetmama26 said:


> I had to take a few days break I had a chemical pregnancy and I'm taking it really hard. This is the first time I've had a positive preg test in 15 months. I'm so devastated.

Oh no so sorry to hear this. Take care hun xxx


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

sdc010905 said:


> Can anyone post a link to sept thread- im not finding it anywhere!?

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...nt-join-sept-bfp-59-testers-6-bfp-so-far.html

not sure if oyur already on that thread, it has carried over from August and a few of us have been on both threads. That thread is no negativity!

I also just started this one, figured Id open a thread to keep me busy! Lets see how many testers join! 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...5-september-testers-whos-me.html#post36078507


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

Welp, CD 1 today. I knew af was coming with my decreasing temps. Oh well.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Oh sweetmama im so sorry again :(


And yeah even with dd I got a bfn at 10dpo. Didn't get a faint til 12. So I knew it was too early but I took another this am and another bfn. I always feel like I can kind of see soemthing catching my eye but nope nothing 

I bought a bbt therm off amazon when trying for dd. I was pissed when I started using it and no third decimal! However my temps still dance all over the place so this cycle is by far the strangest I've ever encountered. 

No symptoms. I had a dream a few days ago that I had my baby already and it was a boy. And I had a dream last night that it was the day before af and I didn't get my regular spotting. I was so excited because I knew that meant I was pg. 

However today's bfn hasn't got me down yet- I do NOT believe this is my cycle. But I do think it's a really weird one.


----------



## NurseMommyTTC

mommyxofxone said:


> Oh sweetmama im so sorry again :(
> 
> 
> And yeah even with dd I got a bfn at 10dpo. Didn't get a faint til 12. So I knew it was too early but I took another this am and another bfn. I always feel like I can kind of see soemthing catching my eye but nope nothing
> 
> I bought a bbt therm off amazon when trying for dd. I was pissed when I started using it and no third decimal! However my temps still dance all over the place so this cycle is by far the strangest I've ever encountered.
> 
> No symptoms. I had a dream a few days ago that I had my baby already and it was a boy. And I had a dream last night that it was the day before af and I didn't get my regular spotting. I was so excited because I knew that meant I was pg.
> 
> However today's bfn hasn't got me down yet- I do NOT believe this is my cycle. But I do think it's a really weird one.

I have also been ttc for 2 months for #2 and I also have a DD who just turned 4! Buddies!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Yay nurse mommy!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

So sorry sweetmama and sdc for your losses. Xx


----------



## jGo_18

Oh no... I'm so sorry sweetmama :hug:

Dang! Sorry to hear AF showed nurse.

Afm: temp dipping more.. Bfn this morning. I guess I'm still in the game as I don't think AF is due until Tuesday or Wednesday now... But ugh at 13dpo, I would think I'd see something by now if there was gonna be anything. In the mean time, I have this horrible burning style cramps... So uncomfortable.


----------



## Smille24

NurseMommyTTC said:


> Welp, CD 1 today. I knew af was coming with my decreasing temps. Oh well.

Im sorry nursemommy! :hug:

I think Ill be joining you shortly bc Im in b!tch mode.


----------



## JLM73

Sorry* Nurse* :(

*Jgo* I have no idea what's up with your temps unless you are a light sleeper like me- that's why mine fluctuate. They say even if you don't wake up technically you raise out of the true deep sleep phase, so it's kind of a mini wake up for the body.
I look like I am driving thru the Himalayas over here lol
I'm glad you are still in the game.

AFM- I am 10-12dpo today, ONLY 2 days from AF and BFN on alllll 4 tests ystrdy, and this mornings...yes...I tested FOUR times ystrdy lol.
I got one of those 1 sided evaps after a test dried, and was super line eyed after that...changing light sources, magnifying tests etc...I kept feeling like something was there , like a haze of a line nearly invisible to the naked eye (while tests were wet still) but nada :nope: ....Just super wishful thinking :(
I was SO close to breaking out a frer, but talked myself out of it as I only have 2 for this cycle. sigh....:coffee:
*And might I add, tried a new brand of coffee this morning ...bleck!...how fitting


----------



## gina236

Sweetmama26 said:


> I had to take a few days break I had a chemical pregnancy and I'm taking it really hard. This is the first time I've had a positive preg test in 15 months. I'm so devastated.

So sorry sweetmama! I am dealing with the same thing this month :( we are all here for you. I knew I was pregnant at 1 dpo and finally got a positive test at 4 days late for AF and started bleeding 3 hours later.. that was monday. Still bleeding today. AF usually only lasts 3 days for me. It's so hard. I have only been. Actively trying for 4 months so I can't imagine how much worse it is for you. They say the following month you are super fertile so FX for a sticky bean next month! :hugs:


----------



## beemeck

JLM - that was totally me this morning. Tested on an IC and swore there was a second line but with no color right away. Spent half my morning analyzing it - ugh! And thought about one of my FRERs too.... will wait a couple more days. AF due Wed and chart seems to be going triphasic today??? wishful thinking, I'm sure! Anxious to see what my temp is tomorrow now - which means I'll sleep like crap lol


----------



## JLM73

Lol I know Beemeck...like night before Christmas hehe

I am inclined to agree with FF now that I am 10 dpo, and not 12 ...Partly because I feel I usually would have seen something by now, but also beacause it allows me to test longer, or for AF to be late...
I am using walmart 88cent cheapies, and KNOW that a frer is much more sensitive, but after last months cp ordeal, I kind of don't want to do a sensitive test until I see something on a 25miu...Kind of like, even if a frer would show a hint of a line right now, I don't want to go thru not seeing a line in a couple days, and all the what ifs.
I am gonna stick to my original plan. DO NOT use a frer until there is something truly visible on the 25miu cheapie.
On this hpt w/ beta site below, that's what I was looking up. Basically it shows the $cheapies earliest line was at 20miu(beta) and it's a 25miu test. Then when I look at the same beta(20miu) on a frer, the line is much clearer, and easily seen.

I would rather wait on a frer and have my first bfp on it be certain, not questionable like last time :thumbup:
https://www.peeonastickaddict.com/hpt-with-hcg/
:dust: to us all!


----------



## beemeck

sounds like a solid plan, JLM! I'm with you on that - and that'll make us both 10 DPO today :flower: :dust: to you and all of the ladies !! :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Lower back pain. One pimple. Hot sweats at one point today. Cramps. All early af symptoms. :(


----------



## JLM73

That's hard Mommy cuz those are prego signs too, and your temp went up
Don't call the old witch ...let sleeping old hags lie lol
:dust:


----------



## Smille24

My cervix has lowered (still soft) and I've been an emotional wreck, so not looking good for me.


----------



## MrsW1985

I'm currently in my fertile window, cd15 not temping or using opks so I'll have no idea when I will actually o. Just BDing regularly
I did order Preseed 7 days ago with the hope it would be here by my fertile window but I never came, so I'm quite disappointed by that. Hopefully it will arrive Monday so I can at least get a couple of days use in!! Anyone on hear ever had success with Preseed?


----------



## JLM73

Hmmm...not sure what to think about this, so must ask has anyone gotten a bfp on a cheapie before a frer?
Pics below...
My plan was* NO frer test until I see a decent line on a cheapie.*
Walmart 88center (First Signal) shows a line at 10 min mark, I get excited and use same 5 hour hold urine in a cup on a frer6daysooner.... 
frer6ds appears to have an evap so faint- no color...WTH?
I had a strict 5 hour urine hold from 1pm to 6pm, not a drop to drink since noon, was sooo thirsty.
I have used these wally tests for a few cycles now, literally at least 40 of them, and never seen so much as a thick colored line until this one.
Even with my cp lines were scant and very thin.
I expected a faint line on frer, but there is nothing there of color at all!
I am 10dpo per FF, and tested 4 times ystrdy and this morning with blank white bfns. I would have thought evap if not that it's still wet (see the add urine hole) and it has a purple hue not gray??
Pics below


***grrr I truly understand what you ladies mean by hard to get a pic now** trying again


----------



## Smille24

It's so hard to tell, but I cant wait until tomorrow's test!!!! Hopefully you'll see a clearer line.


----------



## JLM73

Why is it the quality of the pic I am uploading changes so much??:growlmad:
Ok hope this close up looks more pink/purple and I did a negative too
I really hope this is it after almost a year...


----------



## maybe8

Jlm...not to drive you mad....zoom out on the pics you uploaded...the frer has a line as well as wally world....cautious congrats.


----------



## JLM73

I can't see it on the frer?? :(
I have tried every diff light source i have in this house ( other than sunlight since it is night lol)
I had a cp deal last go round, so I am def NOT putting any carts before horses...I just know frer is the goto for confirmation for everyone, so why can't I see anything on it in person??
I also HATE the glare on the new curved frer window. I was going to take it apart, but last time i did that the white around the lines crumbled everywhere...
Ok ...well that was 6pm, so I won't take another cheapie until 15 hrs from then with fmu. If I don't see the same line or better on the cheapie, I'm not wasting my last frer :nope:
Thx for helping me look


----------



## trixiesmith

So I tested. bfn :(
this morning I had light pink spotting after sex, and nothing else after that. boobs are still tender and cramping is not as noticeable. I wish af would show already if she's going to so I can move on to next cycle.


----------



## patience090

Hey Ladies hope everyone is doing good congrats to all the bfp and my hugs to those AF got and ones who had a loss as I did as well never been 6 days late then boom AF . but I'm just checking on all you amazing ladies I'm NTNP I rather let nature surprise me I am not going to drive myself crazy like I know I could. I'm just going to take it easy and enjoy life as it is. I know my time will come as well as you other ladies. Everyone take care. I'll be popping in and out every now and then.


----------



## JLM73

Hi patience:hi:
Sounds like a great approach. Sorry about your loss hun :(
So many ppl say they get their bfp when they take the stress out of ttc, or give up. I really hope that is what helps you :hugs:

Trix, sorry to hear , but it may still be a good thing, no AF and spot after sex is common, given increased blood flow to that area.
I hope you are pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

JLM, I was browsing through some ovulation charts and clicked on your one thinking wow, that looks like a fab chart. Then I notice you posted PT pics. I see the Walmart line so FX'd for a darker line today. Xx

Sorry to hear of your loss Patience. Xx

Trixie, you are definately not out until the witch shows, but I appreciate how hard it is in limbo. I hope she stays away and you get your BFP. Xx


----------



## jGo_18

JLM I hope this is it for you!!!

Afm: temps down even more... Like so low. I haven't had temps go this low like ever. I think I have to stop living in denial here and realize I'm s*** out of luck this cycle. Trying to ignore my "symptoms" and face the facts. No AF yet, but I imagine she'll be here in the next couple days.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Jgo at least no witch still!!!! 

I'll be testing tomorrow morning with smu. So much cramping. It is really odd this cycle my temp has never gone passed 98. That's not normal for me in the tww


----------



## jGo_18

No witch yet... But with temps this low, it's inevitable.

Your chart is quite interesting! I hope tmrw brings good news!


----------



## jGo_18

No witch yet... But with temps this low, it's inevitable.

Your chart is quite interesting! I hope tmrw brings good news!


----------



## jGo_18

Should opks still be this dark at cd32/14dpo? 

The bottom two tests are from this morning, the opk seems a lot darker then I'd expect to see it at this point. I know faint lines are common all cycle, and I've had them before but these seem kinda dark. Most of these are hcg tests - the ones with second lines are opks.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mommyxofxone

Wish I could help hun I stop when I get a positive. 

I agree chart looks weird but no hope here


----------



## Teeny Weeny

jGo_18 said:


> Should opks still be this dark at cd32/14dpo?
> 
> The bottom two tests are from this morning, the opk seems a lot darker then I'd expect to see it at this point. I know faint lines are common all cycle, and I've had them before but these seem kinda dark. Most of these are hcg tests - the ones with second lines are opks.

You can get an LH surge before AF. 
However, if it's unusual for you the. Perhaps there is something in it. FX'd. Xx


----------



## beemeck

sorry mommy and jgo... I've read the same thing about the pos opks that they can detect a second LH surge right before AF, but I have no experience with this. 

JLM - what's happening with your testing?!

AFM - 11 DPO another stark white BFN on an IC. I feel like I'm now in the worst part of the TWW - when you basically know it's over, but can't give up ALL hope no matter how hard you try. grrrr


----------



## JLM73

Hi ladies just got home
Had to test and run this morning, but nothing on the First Signal (walmart) as strong as last night, just a really light haze. Last night's test was 6 hr hold ...this morning's test was 15 hrs later with SUPER concentrated fmu and nothing more than a pale shadow, just used same urine on a $ store test and nothing there either. Not wasting my last frer :(
Also my temp dropped .7 this morning...not amused :growlmad:
*Jgo* I am glad you don't have AF, sorry your temps are dropping still. I'm following behind you
*Teeny* Yea I was really hoping this would finally be it after almost a year, but is looking like last cycle..AF due tomorrow...back to the waiting game:coffee:


----------



## JLM73

Mommyx I would stop when I get a +, but as you can see on my chart below ( and Jgo's) we both got mult + opks.
I def would have missed my cd13 opk with those negs in between, but I tend to O near cd13. Ladies here can tell ya I was NOT wanting to do the long drive to donor again for my cd12, but I did, and got the + opk again the next day - so glad I did.

I agree Jgo I have had 2 lines on opks at AF time, but usually faint...??
really hoping it's still a good sign for you. Am I right that your Ovacue chart is still high and looking good?


----------



## jGo_18

There was a bit of a drop on the ovacue reading last night... But still pretty high.... In the past I never had steady readings on it, so it's hard to say what it'll do pre-AF. No AF symptoms currently, but I gotta imagine it's gonna show in the next few days.


----------



## JLM73

Well I'll break out the mega size can of WitchAway for us all lol:af:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Feeling down over here

Spotting just started. Usually get three to two days before I get light spotting. I had it in some cm when checking just now. :( af should be right on time.


----------



## sdc010905

just checking in on ye girls, sorry everyone seems to be losing hope- try stay positive. People on here are always turning up with bfp after the craziest cycles and symptoms, you just can't know for sure until after af shows x


----------



## Smille24

Bfn this morning and af due tomorrow. So much for a more relaxed approach.


----------



## JLM73

Agreed sdc:thumbup:
Mommy Sorry about the spotting, but your temp is still well above coverline, so don't give up just yet. You didn't get the .7 dip I did :shock: lol
Feel like I am on a roller coaster this month!

AFM starting a 6 hour hold like last night. I figure since AF is due tomorrow, and it will be 28.5 hrs since yesterdays wallyworld positive, HOPEfully the frer will show something tonight.
I have stared and stared at yesterday's and the only hint of a thin line I see def has no color, and looks like the testline/evap/indent. 
FX, frer is nicer 28 hrs later lol
:dust: to us all!


----------



## sdc010905

Jlm: I logged on earlier for a quick update fully expecting to see your bfp- I know how much effort went into meeting donor so many times this cycle and that test looked really hopeful...not to mention everyone raving about your chart. You must be ready to crack up, really hope you get it 2m. X


----------



## JLM73

Sorry Smille :(
I really hope the witch gets lost on you :hugs:


----------



## Smille24

JLM73 said:


> Sorry Smille :(
> I really hope the witch gets lost on you :hugs:

Thanks. I hope the same for you as well. Its so frustrating.


----------



## mommyxofxone

We def did not have as many August bfps did we. Totally sucks.


----------



## JLM73

No seems not
AF is due tomorrow for me, and I am an hour and half from 6 hr hold for tonight's testing. Glad I don't really feel the need to pee yet lol ( like a camel over here storing fluid i guess) No doubt this will be super concentrated. Then I am going to drink water and juice like it's going out of style :rofl:
I managed to find 2 more wally cheapies at the walmart in the retirement community LOL
Will update in a few hours :coffee:


----------



## jGo_18

Fx for you JLM!!! 
I took another this afternoon - Bfn. I really need to stop poas. I was so looking forward to a little may baby :/


----------



## JLM73

Jgo I think I forgot to ask earlier, but isn't ovacue suppose to be more accurate given the chemistry measuring thing?
I know they aren't cheap...Is it meant to be a stand alone monitor, or to use with other things?


----------



## jGo_18

I think it's more accurate then opks - tho they do recommend temping as well. But in terms of showing pregnancy achievement... They say it doesn't necessarily. I would think it's more accurate as less can interfere/mess up the readings... But they don't seem to confirm or deny that. I bought it mostly for the prediction element as well as it supposedly being more accurate for confirming O. It is expensive, but mostly worth it for that prediction element.


----------



## JLM73

Gotcha- sounds more accurate than matching colors lol.
I can't imaging if reg opks are hard for ppl who can't see colors or hues well:whacko:


----------



## JLM73

Just wanted to share the link since we ALL seem to use alot of frers.
Here is a link to frer rebates usually $3/$4 back in a check from Inmar rebates. Took about 3wks to get mine but hey it's $4 I can use toward a frer pack, and with Wally having $3 off coupons on them right now, that is like $1/frer!:thumbup:
https://inmarrebates.com/FIRSTRESPONSE/Step2.aspx?manufacturer=33200
It will instruct you, but you can mail in upc and receipt or do online faster:
1-You will fill out your info on a form (name address etc)
2-It will give you a "code" (set of letters) to WRITE on the receipt
3-Circle the frer(s) on the receipt
4-Take a pic showing receipt with code on it, and product circled, and upload
Very easy to do, and worth it.
You don't need a particular box, several products have rebates just check on the link!


----------



## JLM73

OK ended up being a 7 hr hold trying to get DS to sleep lol
Walmart First signal - barely visble shadow haze
$ Store New Choice - barely visible shadow haze
Frer6daysooner - not even a hint of pink, but BARELY visible test line- meaning where the line should be, basically I KNOW where it should be, so if I stare long enough I can see that line
I reitereate the new design SUX for glare

I never used the "old" frer but I know most say the new ones aren't as sensitive, but has it truly gotten SO bad that a wally cheapie and $ store will actually show a haze of line and NOTHING on frer??
**Note ALL tests are still wet (15 mins old), so not evaps this soon...:growlmad:


----------



## JLM73

OK after much analyzinf and reanalyzing lol, I have come to the conclusion that both yesterday and today's frers look like the frer beta of 5 pic on this link:
https://static1.squarespace.com/sta...baf5e4b00231ac03c3cf/1414773493638/frer_5.jpg
There is "something" there but literally so faint I can't really get it in a pic. Used a mini led light to brighten a bit and here's the best pics I could manage below. DEFINITELY cautiously optimistic as with the temp drop of .7 today and AF due tomoro, could def be another cp...Sorry for so many pics
*frer10dpo*

*frer10dpoNeg*

*frer11dpo*


----------



## gina236

I found with the new one if you open it up its easier to see. Not an easy test to open but I have a hard time seeing it in the case. FX for you!! I can see a hint of a line but I could just have super bad line eye lol.


----------



## jGo_18

I can never see squinters... But I think I see a little something there! Fx!

Afm: the bouncing temp continues, back up above the coverline today, but not bothering to test.


----------



## Smille24

I hope its not a cp, but just a slow rise in hcg. Fxd for you.

Sorry for your bfn jgo. Im with you, Im done testing as well. Idk why I bother testing.


----------



## mommyxofxone

I can't see anything either hun I hate those lines though. Definitely not doubting you see it. 

Sorry baby love :(

Afm 12dpo. Bfn this am. No more spotting. Weird temp again. Rough night. Woke at four cause dd said she had to pee. Dh took her and I temped (an hour earlier than normal) but I had two hours solid sleep. Temp was 98.0. Woke at five- normal temp time. Took it just for the hell of it. 97.7. I kept that one cause it's my normal temp time. Trying not to be all down about the bfn cause I know these ics are 25iui and not as sensitive.


----------



## pacificlove

FX to you girls still holding out!!

The witch got me I think on Friday... If I don't mark these things down I forget. Pretty sure it was Friday that she got me good. Honestly, "Flo" never got me that good but I think it's a good sign for knowing that body is back on track from BC. 
Not really surprised as DH was gone during the 4 best days where we could have had conception. WE BD'd up to ~2 days before O.


----------



## Smille24

I'm on cd 39 and honestly I feel like my body is failing me. My cycles b4 ttc and getting on track after being messed up from my iud were 32 days. Now after ttc, it seems like they are getting longer and longer. I have an obgyn appt next week, I think I'm going to have a long discussion about my options. I really thought we'd be on baby #3 by now.


----------



## JLM73

*Smille* I totally feel you hun. I felt really good about this cycle despite not knowing exact O day, even more so when my temp shot straight up for a bit...
I totally feel like my body is failing me.
*Jgo* I have NO words anymore lol. Your temp is giving us the finger every time we think we have it figured out:haha: Hopefully all works out in the end with the BFP you def deserve!

My only hope now With AF due TODAY, and being 12dpo is that maybe I am that super late 12th day implanter?? I am having mild cramps since waking, and I don't get cramps or spotting before AF. Usually just see it on wiping or feel the warm gush (sorry gross lol).
Both test nothing more than shodow haze still this morn.

I am still hoping this is late implant, but def less chance of success now.
Would be a battle of :witch: trying to break in, and :gun:embie and:grr:uterus trying to hold down the fort ....
Go team Embie!
As for me, all I can do is watch the battle from the sidelines:coffee:


----------



## pacificlove

Fingers crossed for you JLM that the witch stays away!!


----------



## Smille24

JLM73 said:


> *Smille* I totally feel you hun. I felt really good about this cycle despite not knowing exact O day, even more so when my temp shot straight up for a bit...
> I totally feel like my body is failing me.
> *Jgo* I have NO words anymore lol. Your temp is giving us the finger every time we think we have it figured out:haha: Hopefully all works out in the end with the BFP you def deserve!
> 
> My only hope now With AF due TODAY, and being 12dpo is that maybe I am that super late 12th day implanter?? I am having mild cramps since waking, and I don't get cramps or spotting before AF. Usually just see it on wiping or feel the warm gush (sorry gross lol).
> Both test nothing more than shodow haze still this morn.
> 
> I am still hoping this is late implant, but def less chance of success now.
> Would be a battle of :witch: trying to break in, and :gun:embie and:grr:uterus trying to hold down the fort ....
> Go team Embie!
> As for me, all I can do is watch the battle from the sidelines:coffee:

:haha:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Smille24 said:


> I'm on cd 39 and honestly I feel like my body is failing me. My cycles b4 ttc and getting on track after being messed up from my iud were 32 days. Now after ttc, it seems like they are getting longer and longer. I have an obgyn appt next week, I think I'm going to have a long discussion about my options. I really thought we'd be on baby #3 by now.

Mine seem to get longer and longer each cycle too :( I feel ya hun


----------



## JLM73

OK first let me start by saying, since I am continuing to get a pink/purple haze on the walmart tests, and just a haze on the $ store tests (both supposedly 25miu),and the frers have "something" on 2nd line but no color that I can detect with my peepers, I have marked the last couple days tests as + on FF. The Walmart one from 10dpo was the strongest + of the group.
Since FF will change my chart temp line green, I have purposely put in a neg for today's tests (pics below) to prevent this, tho I can def still see pink/purple extremely faint 2nd lines. 
I took a zillion pics this morning of them since lines this faint have disappeared from the others after drying for a while.
I spend almost an hour sorting thru and making neg images of the pics I took this morning after testing, and the best ones are below.
Feel free to tweak if you see something better. I only have the basic paint program.
Gonna continue cramming water today, as the last 2 days of 7 hr holds have def put me back on water intake, and keeping my FX for a sticky bean, and trying to think positive to keep the :witch: at bay since she is likely circling my block right now lol. Pics below:
*First Signal 12dpo*Hope pink shows

*First Signal pic 2 with negative below*


----------



## gina236

Can't tell color great but there is an easy to see line there. And it looks the right thickness and everything. FX it's a sticky bean!


----------



## JLM73

OK...yes I am obsessing lol, 2 more test pics showing both today's and 2 day ago +. Today looks a bit stronger to me...hopefully. Def notice the walmart 88centers (First Signal) are more sensitive than the $store NewChoice. They still show a "haze" but way too faint for a pic.
Good news for you all...I am out of tests until later today :rofl:


----------



## drjo718

Jlm I definitely see a darker line, although still faint, on today's test! I didn't see anything on the frer though...


----------



## jGo_18

Oh my gosh, donor buddy! This looks like it could be it!!! Stoked for you, but gonna miss having another donor user to chat with on this crazy TTC journey :)


----------



## sdc010905

I see something on those tests for sure jlm: really hope it wrks out x x x


----------



## Smille24

Its definitely easy to see. No squinting needed.


----------



## hal423

JLM - I see faint lines too! Fingers crossed for you!!

I hope the witch stays away for all of you!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Omg jlm im so excited for you!

I'm debating buying a dollar store test cause I've heard everything is more sensitive than these damn hpt wondfos. Hot flashes and dizziness today. Keeping my Fx'd. More cramping too.


----------



## Sweetmama26

I see it too JLM congrats!


----------



## pacificlove

Congrats JLM!! FX for a very sticky bean!!!


----------



## JLM73

Just got home - Thx everyone! It's always nice when I'm not the only one seeing something as I have permanent line eye ( does that qualify for disability or super power?):haha:
I am happy to see _something_ but def not doing flips for a bit.
Last cycle I was 6 days late and you can see in my siggy how that beautiful chart ended...which was the start of this cycle.
Also, temps have NOT been steady at all, and lowering the last few days so time will tell for sure
*Mommyx*I have been testing with both and the $NewChoice have no where near the lines i posted on the Walmart 88cent First Signals.
I would grab those if you can find them in stock. Luckily my store restocked today, so I got a few more.
*Jgo* I'll still be here. I am in no rush to jump to prego boards till I know all is going well, and hey ttc surely doesn't end with lines.
I remind myself of that everytime I read the tickers you lovely ladies post about your angels :cry:
Sorry, but you all are stuck with me for a while :bunny:


----------



## mommyxofxone

88 cents!? Guess I'm going to Walmart!


----------



## Smille24

They are hard to find, except on Tuesdays when they restock the shelves. Such a bargain.


----------



## JLM73

I found out from a stocker at one walmart near me that she was only allowed to "order" so many at a time...No idea why, they are pretty decent for less than dollar store ones, and seem more sensitive.
Maybe they are trying to keep Frer and Answer sales up...I mean I am guilty of driving there to get 88 centers, finding the section EMPTY and being like "Aw man":brat:...then I grab the cheapest frer box lol


----------



## AngelOb

I see them jlm! Not even squinting over here. Crossing my fingers they keep getting darker


----------



## JLM73

Thx ladies!
Well I am so sad now:(
just after midnight, so I guess it's time to put my napsack (filled with hpts) on a stick, toss it over my shoulder and head on down the trail to the September threads sigh.
Hope to see you all over there:hi:


----------



## jGo_18

JLM - something tells me you won't be needing the September thread for long! Glad you'll be around tho.


Afm: at this point I'm not even sure I ovulated anymore... I just want to move on, whatever the fate. I hate being at this stage (16dpo I think)... Just want to know one way or another.

I'll be over in the September thread as well - https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2336223-september-testers-whos-me-24.html


----------



## Smille24

jGo_18 said:


> JLM - something tells me you won't be needing the September thread for long! Glad you'll be around tho.
> 
> 
> Afm: at this point I'm not even sure I ovulated anymore... I just want to move on, whatever the fate. I hate being at this stage (16dpo I think)... Just want to know one way or another.
> 
> I'll be over in the September thread as well - https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2336223-september-testers-whos-me-24.html

I'm with you. I'm starting to think I O'd on the day I thought I was 7dpo. Cd 40 and "16dpo" I'm frustrated. 

I joined the sept thread too.


----------



## JLM73

jGo_18 said:


> JLM - something tells me you won't be needing the September thread for long! Glad you'll be around tho.
> 
> Afm: at this point I'm not even sure I ovulated anymore... I just want to move on, whatever the fate. I hate being at this stage (16dpo I think)... Just want to know one way or another.
> 
> I'll be over in the September thread as well - https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2336223-september-testers-whos-me-24.html

Count me in ladies...I'm heading to the September thread...Looking like another cp. Checked cp this morning, and it feels a bit more open, and there was a dark(almost black) streak of blood mixed in the creamy cm:(
I surely didn't BD lol so I can't blame it on that..
[-o&lt; Praying it may be that rumored unicorn of a 12 day implant bleed, since the blood was obviously old and from last night
I know late implants are no bueno, especially since I am only 1 day late AF as of today. Temp made a pitiful attempt to raise a notch, which didn't bother me as I hovered at 97.7 with DS for a week, but I'm so close to coverline now, and open cervix, etc def looking like last month's cp, except my chart was awesome last cycle.
FMU test today 13dpo not any stronger than lines last couple days, still very faint.
I am stubborn tho, so I decided to call in some last minute reinforcements:gun::trouble::grr:
Yes....*Progesterone Cream*.:shock:
Cost me $25 bucks for a 2oz bottle at Chuck's Whole Foods Mkt, but it at least has a measured dose pump that gives 20mg Progesterone USP.
It's the only one that listed true Progesterone as an ingredient.
I put it on the minute I got in the car. Gonna do a 2nd dose later as you can use it 1-2 times a day. It does have Eve Prim Rose Oil but I will get with my doc if this works to get reg prog.
Really hope the last minute cavalry is the Hail Mary play for me!:gun:
Pics Below.


----------



## mommyxofxone

More spotting over here. It's not looking good ladies.


----------



## Allelomimetic

Haven't been online for a while as I'm waiting for new internet to be installed on Thursday but... I got my BFP!! &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## pacificlove

Congrats Allelomimetic!!:happydance::dust:


----------



## sdc010905

JLM73 said:


> jGo_18 said:
> 
> 
> JLM - something tells me you won't be needing the September thread for long! Glad you'll be around tho.
> 
> Afm: at this point I'm not even sure I ovulated anymore... I just want to move on, whatever the fate. I hate being at this stage (16dpo I think)... Just want to know one way or another.
> 
> I'll be over in the September thread as well - https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2336223-september-testers-whos-me-24.html
> 
> Count me in ladies...I'm heading to the September thread...Looking like another cp. Checked cp this morning, and it feels a bit more open, and there was a dark(almost black) streak of blood mixed in the creamy cm:(
> I surely didn't BD lol so I can't blame it on that..
> [-o&lt; Praying it may be that rumored unicorn of a 12 day implant bleed, since the blood was obviously old and from last night
> I know late implants are no bueno, especially since I am only 1 day late AF as of today. Temp made a pitiful attempt to raise a notch, which didn't bother me as I hovered at 97.7 with DS for a week, but I'm so close to coverline now, and open cervix, etc def looking like last month's cp, except my chart was awesome last cycle.
> FMU test today 13dpo not any stronger than lines last couple days, still very faint.
> I am stubborn tho, so I decided to call in some last minute reinforcements:gun::trouble::grr:
> Yes....*Progesterone Cream*.:shock:
> Cost me $25 bucks for a 2oz bottle at Chuck's Whole Foods Mkt, but it at least has a measured dose pump that gives 20mg Progesterone USP.
> It's the only one that listed true Progesterone as an ingredient.
> I put it on the minute I got in the car. Gonna do a 2nd dose later as you can use it 1-2 times a day. It does have Eve Prim Rose Oil but I will get with my doc if this works to get reg prog.
> Really hope the last minute cavalry is the Hail Mary play for me!:gun:
> Pics Below.
> View attachment 893207
> 
> View attachment 893211Click to expand...

What a mind duck, all month you dread BFN but those days of not knowing what's going to happen are worse, thinking of you and really hoping it works out


----------



## sdc010905

Allelomimetic said:


> Haven't been online for a while as I'm waiting for new internet to be installed on Thursday but... I got my BFP!! &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;

Congrats!


----------



## JLM73

Oh yes sdc :(
Allelo!! CONGRATS!!!
Oh Mommyx really hope it will pass and you will have no more worries!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Allelo congrats. HH9M


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Allelomimetic said:


> Haven't been online for a while as I'm waiting for new internet to be installed on Thursday but... I got my BFP!! &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;

Congratulations. Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

Looks like I should be seeking an October thread :dohh: I won't get to test in September again.


----------



## Smille24

mommyxofxone said:


> Looks like I should be seeking an October thread :dohh: I won't get to test in September again.

If af shows I wont be testing until October too. Im sorry af showed.


----------



## beemeck

Smille24 said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> Looks like I should be seeking an October thread :dohh: I won't get to test in September again.
> 
> If af shows I wont be testing until October too. Im sorry af showed.Click to expand...

I made an October thread yesterday so come join us! :flower:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Sorry MommyxofxOne


----------

